# 33 yrs young ttc#1...need buddies:)



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies...im 33 and im trying for our first baby...we have been trying for 10 mths now...ive had a blood test and dh has had a sa which is low and low motlity.
we r gonna keep going till october and got back to gp if i dont get my bfp...looking for some buddies to chat to :)


----------



## Fruitful

Hi Trolley Dolly!

I'm also 33 and dh and I are trying for our first, so your post jumped out at me! I was super excited at first to be TTC, but 6 months down the line the excitement is starting to wear a bit thin... :) I don't know how you've been finding it, but I find there's definitely more pressure when you're starting in your thirties - although I'm still delighted to be trying of course!

Sorry to hear that your dh's sa results came back a bit low, but it's good that you've been able to get some tests done. Are you finding your GP supportive so far?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi fruitful....yeah the excitment has gone and im starting to wonder if it will ever happen.I think there is a definate worry every time i open the paper its constantly saying dont leave trying for a baby 2 late and after 35 your fertility dramatically reduces...so yeah i feel quite under pressure.In october we would of been trying for a year so gonna go back to the gp and be firm with them they have been good so far putting us through some test etc.We r both taking our vitamins and trying to live a healthy lifestyle but so many celebrations are coming up its so hard to cut out alcohol atm.
We r gonna use conceive plus this month and opk when ov starts...where r u in your cycle?:)


----------



## friskyfish

Hi there,I
I'm completley New to this. I too am TTC ,it's been 6months now & no joy. I'm 32 years young and am definitely feeling the pressure,and worry because of my age :( . I am already a mummy to my son who is 8. I I wasn't planning on children then,but so glad I did. I have a new partner now,who is great with my son,we are both so desperate to have a baby together,i physically dread my period due date,which happens to be today! Haha x sorry to waffle on..its all I seem to think about at the min x


----------



## Tink80

hi, ladies. i am 32 years old and also TTC #1 (my husband is 45). i never felt i wanted to have a baby until just recently and i also feel worry that i've waited too long and am scared this is not going to happen. we are only on cycle 3 of actively TTC but i'm already feeling deflated. usually around O or TWW i get optimistic and then i get AF and am crushed again until next O when i cheer up, lol. i've been off the pill since march and we were NTNP until a few cycles ago (we were waiting until after our wedding in june). it's torturous wondering...i'd settle down if i knew it would happen some day for sure but that's not something that can be answered and i am very bad at being patient but i have no choice, lol. i'm waiting to O right now and it's driving me nuts, i want to get going already, lol.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! Wow there are lots of us now - awesome!

Trolley Dolly - yeah, I know what you mean about the 'deadline' feeling, but from what I've read, our odds are still really good in our mid thirties, but sometimes it can just take a bit longer. Good on you for taking the vits and living healthily - that's really positive! I don't think you need to avoid booze completely - a girl does need to have some fun ;) My main thing has been to cut back massively on coffee - I was drinking about 4/5 cups before I read that that can be bad. Should have done my research before I started TTC - doh :)
I'm waiting to O (next week) - I started using Conceive Plus and OPKs last month, and I'll be doing it again this time around. Where are you in your cycle?

Friskyfish - Hi!! Yeah, kids are just great (sigh)! Is that a pic of your son? - he's really cute! Fingers crossed your period doesn't come today - keep us posted. The end of the 2WW is the worst. 

Tink80 - Hello! Your post made me smile, because I pretty much could have written it myself. DH and I even got married in June too :) Yeah, it's a *much* rougher emotional ride that I'd imagined, but, with a bit of support from each other, we'll all get there in the end. When's ETO (Expected Time of Ovulation - I've just made that one up)? :)


----------



## Tink80

My ETO (haha I like that) is around August 27th. I am so antsy, lol.


----------



## Fruitful

Same ETO as me! We can be cycle buddies! My husband's going to have a fun weekend :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Wow...loving this now...nice to see theres a few of ;) Hi friskyfish and tink80!!I cant believe it but my ETO (haha classic) is the 27th too...whoop whoop...af is gone so gonna start going for it now already #iwannaspringbaby.

Friskyfish your son is so cute but u r a yummy mummy too love your proile pic....your still not out till the witch shows but hey we all should be ovulating around about the same time...happy days x

Congratulations on just getting married its the best day of your life....we got married in april last year and everyone is like when u guys gonna have babies...i get so annoyed grrr before it was like when u getting married now its like u need to hurry up and have babies grrrr could smack some ppl sometimes haha xx


----------



## Tink80

Wow!! That is so cool, a couple of us ovulating around the same time. I guess I know what we'll all be doing this weekend:sex:
I think I wanna start trying on Wednesday since the sperm can live for 5 days..get as many swimmers as I can a head start, lmao:winkwink:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Yeah me too ive been reading about the smep think we mite give it a go this month...dh wont think anything cause its his birthday so i can just blame it on that lol...ive got my opks ready,conceive+ ready,been taking epo and pregnacare...so giving it a good shot;)


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls!! So nice that a few of us are going to O at the same time - it's great to have people to hang out with while we wait!

Am also in full prep mode, with OPKs at the ready, and I've been taking prenatals and trying to eat healthily. I've even waxed my legs ;)

I'm trying to go for the every-other-day thing with a few extras in the run-up to O, which I think probably works out quite similar to the smep. I'm determined to chill out a bit this month, as I've started to feel the time around O is getting a bit high-pressure for me. I know it's going to sound a bit new-agey, but I've been trying to meditate a bit everyday, as I've read it can help (and if nothing else, it makes me nice and relaxed for about half and hour!). I found some free fertility meditation recordings on the CNY Fertility Center website which I like.

Anyway, I hope everyone's doing ok? Friskyfish, what news from you?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi girls....
Thanx fruitful youve just reminded me about my wax booked in for thurs thanx:)
That meditation techniques sound good i tried listening to one a few years back to try and whine me off wine lol...obviously didnt work...ooops but still i felt so much more relaxed before bed...im intrigued i mite check it out...
Im doing the same as u trying to do the smep as much as possible but going to have fun with it...i dunno why but i feel really positive all of a sudden....maybe its cause we all buddies going through the same thing....
Have any of u used the soft cups???
Friskyfish...come back....we need to keep this thread going ladies it brightens up my day...mind u im getting abit obsessed with this website....


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks for your replys,

Fruitful,yes that's my pride and joy! And thankyou trolley dolly,haha altho the pic IS a few years old! ;)

Well the 'witch' hasnt arrived yet,just playin the waiting game now! Had really bad cramping yesterday,like period pains,but nothing has happened yet x

Tink,congrats on wedding,that's what I'm hoping for soon! Haha xx


----------



## Tink80

Fruitful, I am going to try the same way as you. I like the SMEP plan but honestly i can't guarantee we will BD for that many nights in a row, it feels like too much pressure so i'm gonna go every other day and throw in some extras so it seems a bit more relaxed and hope it does the trick!
Thanks for the congrats, Frisky :)
Today is my Day 8 so I'm gonna feel hubby out for BD but not stress too much if the moment is just not there. I am thinking of picking up some grapefruit juice and green tea at the store today, we need to go anyway.
We're thinking about looking for a bigger place now that we're trying for a baby but is that stupid when we don't even know if I'll get pregnant? I guess extra space is good no matter what..I just don't want to jinx it.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies...wow friskyfish i have everything crossed for u!!
Tink80...im the same as u gonna try and stick to smep as much as possible but its very hard to do with my job....
I have seen people on here get a psychic reading done on pregnancy...i got mine today it made me smile however im abit skeptic but we shall see but here it is let me know what u think
"Linking in around you, I sense straight away that children are and always will be a big focus within your life, and most of your time and energy goes into raising them, your a very 'hands on' mum

Your thinking alot about pregnancy at this time, and I can feel around your emotions, this is something you want as soon as possible as you just love the feeling of pregnancy and bringing another new life into the world

I sense a truly content feeling around you, a strong home and relationship line too, and do not pick up on anything negative around you

I also link with a lovely gentleman spirit side who comes in around you he is J initial and he is showing me a clear vision of a pregnancy within 2012

The month I am seeing for conception is September, and see your overjoyed with this news, a healthy pregnancy shows, as does labour and birth, problem free, and a very quick labour shows too, and a baby boy is born 2013

I then see a further pregnancy for 2015 around April and a healthy baby girl born, all is well around pregnancy labour and birth

I feel this child will complete your family"

I know it mentions a lovely man letter J from the spirit side my husbands names begns with J but who knows only time will tell...its a nice bit of fun :o)


----------



## Fruitful

Good morning girls!

You must be on tenterhooks, Friskyfish. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Is your partner excited to be TTC?

Tink80, I wouldn't worry about jinxing anything. I don't think the universe works that way (thankfully!) and the odds are that you will be pregnant in the near-ish future, so if you think you need more space, I reckon you should go for it. We're living somewhere fairly small at the moment, but we've already moved quite a bit the last few years, so we can't really face yet another move - and I sometimes wonder whether it'll come back and bite us!

All sounds very positive, Trolley Dolly - always nice to hear good stuff! You mentioned your job - do you work shifts or something?

Anyway, I'm off to drink my green tea now ;)
xx


----------



## friskyfish

Blurrgghhh to green tea!! Haha yes fruitful,my fella is mega excited,altho frustrated each month when it's a BFN! 
Trolley dolly....I am getting mega addicted to this website! Haha 

Well,AF still not here,I'm still getting aches in my back and tum....but boobs arnt sore? I cant seem to think of anything else,think I'm scared to test as if it's a BFN ,then that's it.....I'm kind of liking the fact I MIGHT be pregnant! 

Is that weird?? Haha xx 
Who is next to test?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi girls....
friskyfish i really hope this is your month...i know what u mean by not testing yet...think i would feel abit nervous too.Have u been late like this before...when r u thinking of testing?
Fruitful i work shifts and can be away alot but this month and next month im at home alot more so we have a much better chance fingerscrossed.
Tink80 i keep looking at bigger houses on the internet i know we have to move one day but our little house could manage with a little bubba but for me doing one thing at a time is good otherwise i get too stressed out.
Well im thing of starting on the cough medicine today once a day and then at the weekend twice a day till the big O.
What r u girls doin this week to prepare for ovulation?;o)


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah,iv been 6 days late before,so I'm gonna try and wait till Sunday before I test,that's if AF doesn't arrive first xx how do prepare for ovulation?? Iv just been muddling through and hoping for the best . If I get a BFN I need to start preparing and things xx I always wanted to be an air hostess trolley dolly. :) xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Well ive been taking evening primrose oil since AF and gonna keep taking it untill the big O...it supposed to make your cm thinner same with the guaifenesin so gonna start taking that too and start my opks on friday.

My job is great fun at times but also very draining on your body the jetlag is a killer and lasts a good couple of days so i do alot of :sleep: and not as much :sex: as we would like/should do when ttc.Im not :plane: so much the next 6 weeks so we r gonna give ttc our best shot.

Lots of :dust: for u friskyfish x


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh that's interesting to read,it can only help hey? X Good luck with ur TTC ...I'm off work today,and I'm really tempted to just go and buy a test!! Haha My partner is in the navy,he's only home wkends,so I'm tryin to wait so we can do test togethet xx 

I hate waiting!! Haha xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

The waiting game is the worst but be nice to do it together...im on a day off too well i got back in from work this morning at 4:00 and keep coming on here :comp:driving myself mad:wacko:so your oh works away too its so frustrating not having :sex:on tap i try to get my weekends off too thanx for the well wishes on ttc :winkwink:

Fruitful what does green tea do im sat here drinking green tea and lemon:coffee: its not bad actually...i found it in my cupboard lol
x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ps im loving the smiles as u can probably tell lol x


----------



## Fruitful

Hiya! There are rumours floating around that green tea might be good for fertility (increases CM or suchlike), though I don't think the evidence is very strong :) Still, I figure it's probably good for you anyway, and I'm trying to cut down on caffeine and green tea has less than black tea - and *much* less than my beloved coffee ;)

Oooh, Trolley Dolly, I can't believe you're actually a air hostess! Guess I should have worked that one out, eh? :) You're so brave - I hate flying (totally irrational, I know!). What an awesome job!

I know what you both mean about the timing issue. I guess I'm lucky in that respect, as neither of us generally have to travel too much for work, but, as luck would have it, there have been quite a few of the last months when the odds were low, 'cause one or other of us was away around O :( It's looking good for the next few months, though, so I'm optimistic. Great that it's also looking good for you on that front for a while, Trolley Dolly! Go for it :)

Friskyfish - thinking of you during your wait! Hope you're managing to find nice stuff to do during your day off to take your mind off it. Bet you can't wait for your oh to get home this weekend!


----------



## friskyfish

Arrggghhhh!! I'm sorry to bore you all with my situation!! I'm going insane here. Just spoke to my man,who wants to wait till my period is ten days late before we test!! TEN DAYS??? I wanna do it now,thats another week to wait!! I feel shitty and fat tonight :( xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Hiya! There are rumours floating around that green tea might be good for fertility (increases CM or suchlike), though I don't think the evidence is very strong :) Still, I figure it's probably good for you anyway, and I'm trying to cut down on caffeine and green tea has less than black tea - and *much* less than my beloved coffee ;)
> 
> Oooh, Trolley Dolly, I can't believe you're actually a air hostess! Guess I should have worked that one out, eh? :) You're so brave - I hate flying (totally irrational, I know!). What an awesome job!
> 
> I know what you both mean about the timing issue. I guess I'm lucky in that respect, as neither of us generally have to travel too much for work, but, as luck would have it, there have been quite a few of the last months when the odds were low, 'cause one or other of us was away around O :( It's looking good for the next few months, though, so I'm optimistic. Great that it's also looking good for you on that front for a while, Trolley Dolly! Go for it :)
> 
> Friskyfish - thinking of you during your wait! Hope you're managing to find nice stuff to do during your day off to take your mind off it. Bet you can't wait for your oh to get home this weekend!

Oooo mite have to buy some more green tea then...u will be surprised by how many people hate flying...i have to say i hate it when im a passenger i just cant wait to get off...i think when u r working time does fly pardon the pun...but hey i still cant wait to get off the aircraft lol but on serious note your not alone so pls dont think its irrational...what is it u hate about flying?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

friskyfish said:


> Arrggghhhh!! I'm sorry to bore you all with my situation!! I'm going insane here. Just spoke to my man,who wants to wait till my period is ten days late before we test!! TEN DAYS??? I wanna do it now,thats another week to wait!! I feel shitty and fat tonight :( xx

Oh no wait 10 days i think that would make me go insane...i would like to say i wish i could wait but it would get the better of me....im probably guessing y he wants to wait...but what have u said to that....:hugs:


----------



## Tink80

hi, guys! still waiting to O....but this cycle I don't know now because a bigger, better unit just opened up next to us and our landlord gave us first dibs and we could not pass up the deal..so we are moving before the end of the month..which falls right around O time..and i don't know if i'll really get preggers with the stress and physical activity around moving. we're still gonna try but sigh...why do things always happen around babymaking time? there's always something going on and then nothing of course before or after. we've gotta jump on this though..there's actually room in this unit if we do get preggers for a baby crib and stuff.


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! There are rumours floating around that green tea might be good for fertility (increases CM or suchlike), though I don't think the evidence is very strong :) Still, I figure it's probably good for you anyway, and I'm trying to cut down on caffeine and green tea has less than black tea - and *much* less than my beloved coffee ;)
> 
> Oooh, Trolley Dolly, I can't believe you're actually a air hostess! Guess I should have worked that one out, eh? :) You're so brave - I hate flying (totally irrational, I know!). What an awesome job!
> 
> I know what you both mean about the timing issue. I guess I'm lucky in that respect, as neither of us generally have to travel too much for work, but, as luck would have it, there have been quite a few of the last months when the odds were low, 'cause one or other of us was away around O :( It's looking good for the next few months, though, so I'm optimistic. Great that it's also looking good for you on that front for a while, Trolley Dolly! Go for it :)
> 
> Friskyfish - thinking of you during your wait! Hope you're managing to find nice stuff to do during your day off to take your mind off it. Bet you can't wait for your oh to get home this weekend!
> 
> Oooo mite have to buy some more green tea then...u will be surprised by how many people hate flying...i have to say i hate it when im a passenger i just cant wait to get off...i think when u r working time does fly pardon the pun...but hey i still cant wait to get off the aircraft lol but on serious note your not alone so pls dont think its irrational...what is it u hate about flying?Click to expand...

I guess I'm always a bit worried about accidents and I'm particularly anxious during take-off - you feel so out of control! I know it's actually very safe, so I do fly pretty regularly. I find a glass or five in the airport really help!! :)


----------



## Fruitful

Stlll waiting to O, girls (OPKs are negative so far) - I'm so happy it's falling just after the weekend this time, as it should make things a lot more relaxed! Can't wait, though - am sooo impatient!

Friskyfish, you must be feeling really frustrated! :hugs: I guess he's just being cautious, but that's a long wait.

Wow, that was super quick, Tink80! Best of luck with the move and the babymaking! They always say it tends to happen when you're not thinking about it too much, so, you never know, it might actually help to be focusing on something else :)


----------



## friskyfish

I think that's very true fruitful,things do happen when we least expect it,so you never know Tink?? Fingers crossed for you!! 

How are we all feeling today anyway?? AF still hasnt arrived yet! Yes it's a long wait 10 days,,he's been cautious I think,as he was really upset last time,as we both had out hopes up. Think I still may test on Sunday tho,which will be 7 days xx eeeeeeeeeeek
I did a shift at work last night,and one of the girls commented on how big my boobs looked! Haha sayin that tho,they always go bigger before AF ....along with everything else!! Xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies....how is everyone...im looking forward to the weekend its dh birthday so we will be doing quite some celebrating so im sure lots of alcohol is going to be involved...i will try my best to be good:blush:Also we have guests staying for one nite so not much :sex:gonna be happening :growlmad:so i think whenever i get my dh on his own im just gonna have to jump him lol.

Tink wow sounds great about a new place room for a babba must be fate.

Fruitful glad your not a nervous flyer...yes a few drinkies before hand makes is the way forward.

Friskyfish wow your friend noticing yours bbs thats quite some statement....bless your oh it is a real emotional roller coaster but so nice to know he really wants it too....im keeping everything crossed for...sundays not that far now...how many days late will u b then?

Every month i tell my dh af arrived he just goes ok not to worry maybe next month....but he is really stressed out with his work...and i suppose it snaps me out of feeling sorry for myself...well sometimes...

Whats all your plans for the bank holiday??x


----------



## friskyfish

Haha trolley dolly ,my fella says 'oh well,better luck next time!' Maybe they don't want to make too much of a fuss,incase it upsets us xx 

I'm goin out this wkend,I don't know if I can drink?? I'll find it VERY hard not to!! It'll be 7 days late on Sunday! Xx 

Yeah,yr gonna have to jump your DH web he's on his way to the loo or somethin!! Haha xx


----------



## Fruitful

Yeah, mine's always like "Don't worry, it'll happen soon" when AF comes or I'm getting anxious about it. He's much happier than me to just wait and let it happen in it's own time, but I think he's also trying to stay calm so at least one of us is :)

Bank holiday-wise, we're just going to chill, I think. Maybe get away somewhere for the day but not sure yet.

Talking of jumping OHs (lol), I've been reading this book, and apparently recent studies show that your most fertile days are actually the two days before ovulation, rather than the day of ovulation itself (and especially if you tend to bd in the evening). Thought I'd share the info, as I didn't know that!

Anyway, hope you're all well! xx


----------



## Tink80

Hi, guys. Thanks for your comments! I hope you're right :)

You know, I was talking to my hubby last time about how calm he seemed when I got AF and I'd be emotional and weepy and he confided to me that he was very sad too but he wanted to hold it together for my sake and men always try to appear strong even if they are let down and in fact he is hoping and praying for this very much, but he doesn't want to put the pressure on me more. So maybe that is the same with your OHs..they probably really do care, just trying to be strong for us, ya know?

Last night I was tossing and turning and feeling oddly bloated. Took a couple OPKs throughout the evening and all looked negative yet i spotted some EWCM. Wonder if it's because I've been taking the FertileCM and started grapefruit juice? I have noticed a few days before I O I get the EWCM. My cervical fluid and opks don't go hand in hand for some reason which is why I started the supplements. I'm going to do the cough syrup too every other day (when we plan to BD) before I 'O'. And we are also using preseed too. I say a little plea to the swimmers after we BD "get in there and really HOLD ON' then during 2WW i tell my potential egg to get to the uterus and hang on for dear life, lmao. I'm such a dork, little pep talks to my body:haha:


----------



## Tink80

Oh and Fruitful I have been reading that too. I read that actually you are more likely to carry the pregnancy to term if you BD two days prior and the statistics of miscarriage are higher if you BD and conceive on day of O.


----------



## Fruitful

Sounds like we're reading the same things, Tink :)



Tink80 said:


> I say a little plea to the swimmers after we BD "get in there and really HOLD ON' then during 2WW i tell my potential egg to get to the uterus and hang on for dear life, lmao. I'm such a dork, little pep talks to my body:haha:

lol - I love that! I've also caught myself talking to my belly a couple of times during the tww ;)


----------



## Tink80

Haha, Fruitful. Makes me think of that Friends episode where Phoebe is a surrogate and she's waiting to test and laying upside down singing "Are you in there little fetus? In 9 months will you come greet us? I will buy you some Adidas..". LMAO.


----------



## Fruitful

lol - she was always the best character!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Good morning ladies....how is everyone???

Friskyfish any news...sorry im getting a little excited for u...any symptoms do u still have :holly:

Ladies thanx for the info about :sex: before O its very interesting...do u have the link so i could read it pls.

Haha u guys make me giggle having prep talks with your :spermy:and eggs...think i will have to try and i will be laughing to myself thinking u guys are doing the same lol.

Well think im gonna try jump the dh 2nite i did attemp last nite but he seemed so tierd and i dont want it to be turned into a chore...gonna use opks this afternoon not noticed much more cm even though ive been taking epo and cough medicine....
Gonna try and stick to smep as much as possible...but ive read that is not good to follow if oh has low sperm etc...but his last sa was in april so it may of got better now so who knows...so maybe its good thing we cant do it everyday so give chance for him to renew his :spermy: x


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley Dolly - good luck with dh tonight!! I read the thing about O in a book, but there's a quick summary and a link to the original article on the book's website:
https://impatientwoman.wordpress.com/2012/05/17/the-day-of-ovulation-myth/
The book's quite a good read, actually - it's very light-hearted and funny, and it's very positive about your chances at our age (and even quite a bit later!). Yay!

I'm still getting negative OPKs, which is worrying me a bit, as last month they'd already been nearly positive for a couple of days at this point in my cycle. I guess maybe I'll just O a bit later than planned - meh :( Ah well, I won't let it get me down. The pep talks have officially started for this month, though :) ("Come on, little eggie, come on, etc.")

How's everyone else? Friskyfish, what news? And Tink how's the move going?


----------



## friskyfish

Hi lovelys....I'm down south in Poole staying on the navy base for the weekend!! Whit whoooo! Haha xx 

Still no AF,yes trolley dolly,my boobies are still bigger,as is my tummy....I keep asking my man if I look any different,but he can't see it!! Haha let's wait till we get down & dirty ..bet he will notice then. Not having any more symptoms,lower back keeps acheing,insanely tired,but my boobs don't hurt,which they did in my first pregnancy?? So who knows?? 

Haha girls,think I may start the pep talk thing. I must say also,that I do look forward to reading this thread :) xx 

Much love xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no,getting worried now xx im getting cramps,like period pains xx 
:( xx


----------



## Fruitful

Aww, Friskyfish. :hugs: Fingers crossed it isn't af. It's so hard not knowing, isn't it? It could be lots of things, though, so try not to worry too much and enjoy your time with your man. xx

I love our thread too. It makes my day just that little bit brighter!


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies :)
I am cracking up imagining all of us with the pep talks now, lmao...

Jumped OH on day 8 and day 10 (yesterday)...trying to start out with SMEP plan but i don't know how much we'll follow through because landlord is giving us the keys TODAY and just let us know he's planning to show this unit TOMORROW so I am properly freaking out that we need to tidy this place up and at least get our pets out of here tonight. Gonna be doing most of the heavy lifting Saturday through Monday so who knows how tired we will be to BD..the new place has stairs so we'll likely be sore, lol. I'm not giving up on this cycle yet, we'll do what we can, haha. Multi-tasking, eh?:haha:

I also love our thread. So nice to have you girls to talk with..I think I've driven my hubby nuts already and we're only in our 3rd cycle..poor guy:wacko:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Morning ladies

Fruitful thanx so much for the link gonna have a quick look...

Tink gl with the move exciting times...

Friskyfish how are u fx its not af...

Well we just found out yesterday our dog has been cleared of cancer...im so chuffed...hes still got to have a big op on his leg but at least the worry is over about the big C.Hes my baby :happydance:

Well i used opk yesterday and it was :( but the secong line was there but faint so i think i mite Ov on sunday gonna test again this afternoon....managed to jump dh last nite :winkwink: so probs go again 2mo...not sure if :sex: again 2nite if good with low :spermy:

Wellim off to do the :dishes::laundry::hangwashing:got our guests 2nite x


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies,my AF arrived this morning just as I was about to test :( gutted Is an understatement xx feeling sad xx so in gonna go out tonight with my man and get pissed!! Haha xx will I ever get pregnant?? Xx hope your all ok xx


----------



## Tink80

Awww, Frisky. I'm sorry, hon. I know that feeling all too well :hugs:

Moving is coming along well. The stairs at the new place are giving me quite the workout!! We have till the end of the month to finish but we're still trying to get as much done as possible these next few days. Even fit in another round of BD last night:thumbup: I haven't been obsessively doing my OPKs as much due to all the craziness but I did do one last night and the second line was darker than the control line however it was very thin....thin and SUPER dark...so i'm thinking the big O is going to be happening soon.
I'm probably overthinking this but I've been reassuring myself we still have a chance this month because even though I'll be doing lots of physical stuff around ovulation, things should be settled down around implantation time if the egg did get fertilized...so I guess there's still hope...crossing fingers!!

Oh! And tons of EWCM yesterday...more than I've ever had. I don't know if it's the FertileCM, grapefruit juice, or because I've been drinking a lot more fluids because of the physical activity..but I was quite amazed at it!!

Hope you ladies are well:flower:


----------



## Tink80

Update: I decided to take another OPK with SMU. I know you're not supposed to do that but I wanted to see after the questionable result last night...glaringly positive!! nice and thick line this time. so me and DH went ahead and did the deed again..which is good because tomorrow is probably gonna be way too crazy and tiring to fit that in, lol :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitful

Aww, Frisky, I'm sorry to hear that - lots of :hugs:. I found this cheered me up when I last got AF and was really down:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-new-cycle-affirmation-some-comic-relief.html
I hope you had a nice night out with your OH. I always enjoy having a drink when I get AF - it cheers me up no end!

Trolley Dolly and Tink - wow, sounds like it's been a busy weekend on the bedroom front (and just generally)! My OPK's were very nearly positive Sat and Sun (same as you Tink, dark but thin), and then I ran out of sticks - argh! I figure it'll be ok anyway, as I think we're covering our bases nicely BD-wise ;) I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us this month!

Trolley Dolly, I'm glad to hear about your dog. What a relief for you!

Tink, you must be shattered! Are you happy with your new place?

xx


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! How's everyone doing? I feel like I'm the only one on B&B these days... Maybe I should go get a life ;)

I've made an appointment to go and see a doctor next week. I know six months is way too early to start getting worried (and fingers crossed for this month!!), but I figure it can't hurt to make contact and see whether she has any suggestions.

Otherwise, I'm just still meditating away and giving my body pep talks - lol. 

Hope you're all well! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey fruitful :) iv been travelling home today ,6 hour drive,so I'm whacked x no,it can never hurt to see a doctor ,I may do the same x still upset,I'm now thinking my cycle is 35 days long,rather than 28..my last two periods have been every 35 days,so gonna go off that number before I start getting ahead of myself x 
Since coming off the pill,my AF is really really heavy,I'm doubled up in pain x gonna work.out when I'm du to ovulate,and lock myself in my room with my OH and do handstands afterwards! Haha xx god,I hope we get some BFP's soon xx 

Much love xx


----------



## Tink80

hey, girls. moving is coming along slowly but surely. so my OPKs have started to go negative but my temperature hasn't shifted yet...wonder if that means eggy is still alive? wonder if i can talk DH into another round of BD to be on the safe side....lol.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies how r u all?

Im still feeling like crap from the weekend way too much:wine:for me and way too much:beer:for dh and ended up:drunk: so not much :sex: as very hungover ooops...we did manage to last nite though and opk test was positive we used conceive+ and i used a softcup for the 1st time...i have used an opk today and no smiley face but think we should go for it again just incase...so not feeling as hopeful now think we have messed it up this month :dohh:

Friskyfish im sorry af arrived :hugs2:pls dont feel too down i know every month gets harder we need to stick together and keep positive for one another.

Fruitful i think defo go back to the doctors sometimes need to be more forceful to get anywhere on the nhs...we r going back the beginning of october and defo going to be more forceful.

Tink glad your move is going well...u r like me though things just got in our way this month but we stillmite have a chance....its so hard sticking to smep.

Well ladies one of us has got to get a :bfp: this month fx for all of us x


----------



## Fruitful

Nice to hear from everyone! I'm feeling very optimistic about our chances this month, girls. And, if not this month, then it'll definitely be the next ;)

Frisky, I hope you're feeling a bit better today. Sorry to hear your af is painful, that sucks - it can hurt to get it checked out. 

It's amazing how much you learn about your cycle when TTC - I haven't been on the pill for years, so you think there wouldn't be much to learn, but I'm still constantly discovering stuff I'd never noticed before (like I get ovulation pains but no EWCM - had never noticed either of those facts before!).

Tink, what's your temperature doing? I don't know much about BBT, but keep us posted!

Trolley Dolly - that sounds like an awesome weekend, I'm so jealous! Yeah, I think BD schedules never quite work out as we wish - sounds like you did fine, though!

And the 2WW begins... Trying not to symptom spot this time round. Argh!! xx


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies!! Things are starting to settle down here..only little things to move and landlord gave us till this weekend to finish the transfer so I think we'll be a lot more chilled out now. All the heavy things are moved so that is the important part.

I told DH yesterday that my OPK was negative but still no temperature shift so we had a chance so we fit in some BD before our friend came over to help us move, LOL.

Today, I had a temperature rise so I guess it's official that I am in the TWW now.:flower: My temp was 97.1 and lower the last two weeks and today it jumped to 97.6 so that's a good indicator. My OPKs this cycle kinda went like this~

Sat night: Almost positive (VERY dark line but not very thick)
Sun AM: Two thick lines the same darkness
Sun PM: Almost positive (VERY dark but also thinner)
Mon and Tues: second line definitely visible but also definitely lighter than control line
(Temperature shift Wednesday morning)

Also, very creamy CM since yesterday. Fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

wow tink sounds very promising hope that little bean sticks....i dont really understand how the temperature thing works...but wished i had tried it...glad your getting settled.

So how did everything go...did any of u stick to smep...use preseed or conceive+,softcups...

So now for the 2ww.....its gonna drag....wish i could say im not gonna symptom spot...but i already am....im still having twinges on left side...cant sleep on a nite and when i do been having really horrible nightmares...felt like i could of had a nap this afternoon and got a hot flush on when i was hoovering today...felt like af to be honest...but im thinking its probably all to do with the alcohol in my system...as i wouldnt of thought u would get these symptoms so early...

Anyways im looking forward to hearing your symptoms too if u have any that is.

Friskyfish i hope u get your heavy af and pains sorted...also my period is different lengths every month but i just go on 30 day cycle as this one is the one i get the most....im like u next round of the big O we r not leaving the house lol x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi all my ETO is also 27, 28, 29 & 30th. This is my TTC #1.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi 1st try welcome to the thread....have u had the big O yet???Is this your fist cycle trying?

Well i woke up this morning with a banging headache and really bad lower back ache...the headache was making me feel sick it was so strong as it was at the back of my head...dh got me some tablets and it seems to have gone....i still have twinges on the left side ovary....mayb im just run down still from the weekend.

Hows everyone?x


----------



## Fruitful

Welcome, 1st try - come and wait with us! :) How long have you been TTC? How have you been finding it so far?

I think we more or less followed the smep this month, so fingers crossed. We used conceive +, but I'm planning on trying Preseed with the applicators next month if this time doesn't work out. I just ordered some Preseed and lots of OPKs - banking on sod's law that if I order them, I'll end up not needing them ;) Fruitful, what did you think of the softcups? And Tink, are you finding temping useful? I keep thinking about doing it, but I think it might freak dh out!

No symptoms to report so far, but I guess it's a bit early! How about y'all?


----------



## Fruitful

lol, Trolley Dolly - crossed posts! Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit rough - hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

:rofl:lol well fruitful by what im reading on here no signs is a good thing fx.The softcups r ok the last 2 nites i have slept with them in but i noticed that they were there and i went to the toilet alot more in the nite...they r quite big i got a shock actually so did dh...ive been told i have a narrow womb and now i can tell from using the softcups they r easy to insert getting out is a bit tricky but if it helps the :spermy:i will try anything.I got some left for next month and think i will order some preseed for next month too.x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

hi ladies im in a bit of a tizz:headspin:so i thought i was in the 2ww...but ive just done a opk and its a smiley face again...yesterday it was negative but think it was around midday when i done it...omg im so confused...has this ever happened to any of u ?x


----------



## Fruitful

Hi Trolley Dolly! Sounds like you need to jump your dh again ;) Any positive OPK is a good OPK...

It's not happened to me so far (only my second month using them, and I ran out this month!), but I've read about it happening to other people. This is one possibility, I think:
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#9

Otherwise, just wondering, but you can sometimes get false negatives on OPKs if you've been drinking quite a lot of liquid before taking the test. Could that have been the case yesterday?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thanx fruitful thats good little read...my cm seems to have dryed up...so i dunno but defo jumping dh again 2nite thats 3 nites in a row now...hes whistling to work lol.

Not sure what happened yesterday...i know it was like midday and todays was @ 4pm...but how many days r u supposed to ovulate for i thought it was only 2 days?


----------



## Tink80

hi, ladies.

well we tried to follow SMEP as much as possible throughout all the chaos and I think we did pretty darn well, we only missed one day. we used preseed and softcups and i was drinking grapefruit juice and taking the fertileCM pills and dh was kind of taking the men's fertilaid when he remembered, lol.

i find the temping very useful. it's another tool i can use against the opks and cross reference to get a better idea of what is happening. i would have assumed i was done being fertile on saturday or sunday if i had just been using opks and not temping as well. i just put the thermometer right by my bed with a notebook and once you get in the habit of doing it you don't even think about it anymore. i found the book "taking charge of your fertility" very helpful.

trolley, it could be that your body was gearing up to O and then the egg didn't quite release so now it's gearing up to do it again. from what i've read you can have "false starts" with the LH surge so i'd definitely jump your OH again:happydance:

temp was 97.8 this am so fairly confident now about being in the TWW and my opks are getting fainter and fainter. last night i had horrible stomachache, i don't know quite how to describe it except my stomach felt very distended and gas/indigestion:blush: and even though i was hungry could not eat as much as i liked. been very tired but we've been moving things since last friday so it's probably due to that! the stomach thing was weird though. that's pretty much it though.

i keep worrying about the next two days we will be finishing our move and if it could affect my chances but i'm taking comfort in the fact that even if we got it right this cycle that the egg wouldn't even be implanted yet, it'd still be traveling down the fallopian tubes so physical activity probably wouldn't wreck that..i'm only 2dpo so i should just calm down!:haha:


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley Dolly, I'd say two days of positive OPKs is typical, but from what I understand it's not unusual for OPKs to be positive for longer than that for some people and it's not necessarily a problem! The main issue is that it can make it difficult to tell when exactly you ovulated. I'm not a doctor, though, so it's probably worth asking your GP when you next see him/her!


----------



## Fruitful

Tink, I'm glad that the smep and the move both went well! Woohoo! I can't imagine that amount of physical activity would make any difference this early on. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Tink80

oh and fruitful i have to add i also do the same thing stocking up on OPKs and pregnancy tests during my TWW hoping to "jinx" myself into not needing them..it'd be the best waste of money ever to me, lol!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

thanx ladies for the advice i really hope its what u guys r saying fx its not pcos...i will b gutted...just found out my friend is pg and my sister is due her baby in 2 weeks...found out my sis inlaw is gonna start trying again just feel like im being left behind...im very happy for them just wish it would happen to me too :(


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Welcome, 1st try - come and wait with us! :) How long have you been TTC? How have you been finding it so far?
> 
> I think we more or less followed the smep this month, so fingers crossed. We used conceive +, but I'm planning on trying Preseed with the applicators next month if this time doesn't work out. I just ordered some Preseed and lots of OPKs - banking on sod's law that if I order them, I'll end up not needing them ;) Fruitful, what did you think of the softcups? And Tink, are you finding temping useful? I keep thinking about doing it, but I think it might freak dh out!
> 
> No symptoms to report so far, but I guess it's a bit early! How about y'all?

Thanks Fruitful for the warm welcoming :flower: I've been trying for over a year now until i decided to consult a gner who said i'm not ovulating the he prescribed me Fertomid 50 (clomid) that i was taking from the 19th of August to 23rd August then i went back to him to check if the tablet worked on the 27th (my 13th day of my circle) and he confirmrd that i do have forlicles and they are about 19mm, so from the 27th to 30th it was a do or die day. i will do the tests on the 12th of Sept.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi 1st try welcome to the thread....have u had the big O yet???Is this your fist cycle trying?
> 
> Well i woke up this morning with a banging headache and really bad lower back ache...the headache was making me feel sick it was so strong as it was at the back of my head...dh got me some tablets and it seems to have gone....i still have twinges on the left side ovary....mayb im just run down still from the weekend.
> 
> Hows everyone?x

Hi Trolley_Dolley Well i can say this is my first cycle of taking things seriously. i'm waiting for the 12th now. can't wait!!!

Thanks for the warm welcome to you all guys.:hugs:


----------



## Fruitful

1st Try, thanks for sharing your story! Sorry to hear it's taken a while to get to this stage, but it's great that you're able to try something new - fingers crossed for this month! Best of luck with your 2WW - I hope you're managing to stay sane ;) I know I wouldn't... :) I'll probably be testing around the 10th/11th September, unless I get my period first.

Not much news from me. I feel like my lower abdomen is a bit tender at times, but I think it was probably the same the last six cycles, to be honest! Otherwise no symptoms. To try and keep my mind off things, I've started doing yoga, which is great. I've spotted some fertility yoga videos on youtube, and am going to try and do some of the poses at home.

Hope everyone's well! xx


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> thanx ladies for the advice i really hope its what u guys r saying fx its not pcos...i will b gutted...just found out my friend is pg and my sister is due her baby in 2 weeks...found out my sis inlaw is gonna start trying again just feel like im being left behind...im very happy for them just wish it would happen to me too :(

Trolley Dolly, it'll totally happen for you too :hugs:. And when it does you can steal all their baby stuff ;) I know what you mean, though - it does seem like as soon as you start trying, the whole world around you is pregnant!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies how is everyone anything new....

I did an opk yesterday and it was negative so i think im officially in the 2ww....hope your all having a nice weekend x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi 1st try welcome to the thread....have u had the big O yet???Is this your fist cycle trying?
> 
> Well i woke up this morning with a banging headache and really bad lower back ache...the headache was making me feel sick it was so strong as it was at the back of my head...dh got me some tablets and it seems to have gone....i still have twinges on the left side ovary....mayb im just run down still from the weekend.
> 
> Hows everyone?x
> 
> Hi Trolley_Dolley Well i can say this is my first cycle of taking things seriously. i'm waiting for the 12th now. can't wait!!!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome to you all guys.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey 1stry well im glad your getting the right results and help from your gp...we will be testing the same week:happydance:well thats if the witch stays away we need lots of :dust:


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! Well I woke up feeling kind of down and irritable today, for no obvious reason, and I have a horrible feeling it might be PMS kicking in a bit early :( I never used to get PMS until I hit my late twenties but now I really notice it - I'm usually super grumpy and emotional in the run-up to af. Do any of you get that?

How's everyone doing? xx


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies:flower:

Fruitful, I'm sorry you feel down. But remember!! Early pregnancy mimics PMS quite a bit (which is why we all drive ourselves nuts trying to tell the difference) so maybe you feeling hormonal is a good thing and the start of a pregnancy! Remember you're not out until AF shows up..fingers crossed you won't see her for a long while!:thumbup:

Well, we officially finished moving last night! Thank God, I'm so worn out. The new place isn't organized but we can take our time with that. As long as the old unit is cleaned out and ready for new tenants, I'm gonna celebrate by relaxing:happydance:

A week from now I should know how we did this cycle. I feel like we gave it a good try for all that we had going on but I also know to not get my hopes up too much or read too much into things. I just pray it will happen soon.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi ladies, hope you had a great weekend.

The only thing that runs in my mind is the pregnancy only, i even dream it, 3 ningths in a row. IS THAT NORMAL OR I'M GETTING MAD?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies 

Hope u all had a good weekend....me and my dh went to the paralympics last nite it was so inspirational and the place was electric so glad we got tickets.

Well i dont really have any different symptoms...i have noticed slightly tender nips..but could b pms....nausea,windy,bloating,crazy dreams,and tierdness but tbh i feel like this a lot with my job also so gonna chill.
Oh and like u fruitful i have noticed being abit grumpy with the dh but like u its probably the start of pms...who knows...time will tell.

When r u all testing??....i dont have any tests in the house so i mite keep it that way...ive never needed to test as the witch always gets me....so ive never know if i have ever had a chemical etc...maybe its a good thing...so i think i mite keep it that way.
Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Hope u all had a good weekend....me and my dh went to the paralympics last nite it was so inspirational and the place was electric so glad we got tickets.
> 
> Well i dont really have any different symptoms...i have noticed slightly tender nips..but could b pms....nausea,windy,bloating,crazy dreams,and tierdness but tbh i feel like this a lot with my job also so gonna chill.
> Oh and like u fruitful i have noticed being abit grumpy with the dh but like u its probably the start of pms...who knows...time will tell.
> 
> When r u all testing??....i dont have any tests in the house so i mite keep it that way...ive never needed to test as the witch always gets me....so ive never know if i have ever had a chemical etc...maybe its a good thing...so i think i mite keep it that way.
> Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:

Hi Trolley_Dolly, suppose i'm testing on the 10th but i'm considering of delaying it a bit and maybe test on the 12th. Hubby suggested the 15th, not sure if i can wait that long.....


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! Just checking in :) The PMS-y symptoms seemed to have eased off a bit, which is good. I have an appointment at the doctor's tomorrow - I'll let you know how that goes!
xx


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls! Just checking in :) The PMS-y symptoms seemed to have eased off a bit, which is good. I have an appointment at the doctor's tomorrow - I'll let you know how that goes!
> xx

is it not a bit early to see the doctor?


----------



## Fruitful

1ST TRY said:


> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Just checking in :) The PMS-y symptoms seemed to have eased off a bit, which is good. I have an appointment at the doctor's tomorrow - I'll let you know how that goes!
> xx
> 
> is it not a bit early to see the doctor?Click to expand...

Hi 1st Try! Yes, 6 months in is probably too early, but I've started spotting before my period the last few months and, as this never happened before, I want to check whether I should be worried about the change. I'm basically hoping she'll tell me to go away and keep trying a while longer :)
Plus I'm living abroad right now and want to take advantage of the fact that I can go and see a gynaecologist directly without having to get referred by a gp - woohoo!!


----------



## Fruitful

Hope everyone's well and surviving the 2ww/af.

Trolley Dolly, Tink, 1st try, any noteworthy symptoms?

Friskyfish, we haven't heard from you for ages - how are you doing? xx


----------



## Tink80

Hi there, girls.

Only symptoms here are a fussy tummy and creamy CM. Soreness in boobs comes and goes. Last night had some twinges in the belly..felt similar to ovulation pain except some lower back pain accompanied it. Not sure if it's significant but FX'd!

My girlfriend last night announced on FB she's 3 mos. preggers with baby #2. I am truly happy for her but when I saw the announcement along with a beautiful ultra sound pic I have to admit I felt a bit punched in the gut. Her and her husband are fantastic parents, they truly deserve it. I hated that I felt a bit jealous. It made me start to wonder if it's going to happen for us and if not then why not? Don't we deserve it too? Finally got my feelings in check before bed but it's amazing what emotions come up, isn't it?

My temp is up a little bit. Nothing amazing, just a small skip, not really a jump.

Fruitful, let us know how the doctor appt. goes.


----------



## friskyfish

Hi lovely ladies xx I'm sorry I abandoned you all!! Iv just popped on here to see if this thread is still goin...and I'm sooo glad it is :) xx had a busy day today,bk at work and school x I will have a proper read through this tomorrow,and see what you have all been up to. As I'm on my phone now,and am squinting to read x haha xx 

Night night xx


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies, welcome back Friskyfish.

I am also experiencing all the funny symptoms Tink mentioned above.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Tink80 said:


> Hi there, girls.
> 
> Only symptoms here are a fussy tummy and creamy CM. Soreness in boobs comes and goes. Last night had some twinges in the belly..felt similar to ovulation pain except some lower back pain accompanied it. Not sure if it's significant but FX'd!
> 
> My girlfriend last night announced on FB she's 3 mos. preggers with baby #2. I am truly happy for her but when I saw the announcement along with a beautiful ultra sound pic I have to admit I felt a bit punched in the gut. Her and her husband are fantastic parents, they truly deserve it. I hated that I felt a bit jealous. It made me start to wonder if it's going to happen for us and if not then why not? Don't we deserve it too? Finally got my feelings in check before bed but it's amazing what emotions come up, isn't it?
> 
> My temp is up a little bit. Nothing amazing, just a small skip, not really a jump.
> 
> Fruitful, let us know how the doctor appt. goes.

I know how it feels when every body around you is pregnent. most of my friends are expecting their baby #2 while i'm battling to get just one. i bought them baby shower present for their baby #1, i am really not sure if i will buy this time around.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> 1ST TRY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Just checking in :) The PMS-y symptoms seemed to have eased off a bit, which is good. I have an appointment at the doctor's tomorrow - I'll let you know how that goes!
> xx
> 
> is it not a bit early to see the doctor?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi 1st Try! Yes, 6 months in is probably too early, but I've started spotting before my period the last few months and, as this never happened before, I want to check whether I should be worried about the change. I'm basically hoping she'll tell me to go away and keep trying a while longer :)
> Plus I'm living abroad right now and want to take advantage of the fact that I can go and see a gynaecologist directly without having to get referred by a gp - woohoo!!Click to expand...

I went to a gynercologist straight without being reffered by a GP.

Be positive and hope for all the good news.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hope your all well....
tbh ive had similar symptoms but nothing out of the ordinary really....one of us has got to get bfp...ive ordered more preseed and vitamins for next month...
Fruitful gl at the doctors we r gonna go back end of the month as it will be a year trying for us and like u tink everyone seems to b pg my sister is about to have her second this weekend and my best friend annouced she is having her second and fell straight away after being on the pill for 10 years so frustrating i know...im very happy for them just wish i could call them with some good news.
Welcome back friskyfish do u go to your gp?
1st try im not sure when im gonna test think i will try to leave it as long as possible mind u im getting some freebies with my preseed so probably will have to do a test haha.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls!

Well, I had my appointment with the gynaecologist. She didn't think the spotting was anything to worry about, and thought that since my cycles are regular and I'm getting positive ovulation tests, there's a good chance that I'm ovulating ok. She did an internal ultrasound, and my uterus, lining and ovaries all looked normal for this time in the cycle - no fibroids or cysts. 

She recommended that we carry on trying for another six months using ovulation tests to time bd. She also recommended that we abstain from sex for three days before a positive ovulation test, which is a bit bizarre and sounds tricky in terms of timing, but I'm willing to give it a shot for a couple of cycles :)

Anyway, it all seemed pretty positive and she seemed helpful. She said if I started getting worried before six months were over, she'd be willing to talk about starting some other tests, which is good. So, I'm glad I went!

p.s. All your symptoms sounds really promising!! Fingers crossed, girls!


----------



## Fruitful

I went to a gynercologist straight without being reffered by a GP.
Be positive and hope for all the good news.[/QUOTE said:

> Ooh, I didn't know you could do that! Good call. Did you go privately?


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> I went to a gynercologist straight without being reffered by a GP.
> Be positive and hope for all the good news.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> Ooh, I didn't know you could do that! Good call. Did you go privately?
> 
> Yes, its a private hospital. my medical aid pays 60% of the bill.Click to expand...


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Well, I had my appointment with the gynaecologist. She didn't think the spotting was anything to worry about, and thought that since my cycles are regular and I'm getting positive ovulation tests, there's a good chance that I'm ovulating ok. She did an internal ultrasound, and my uterus, lining and ovaries all looked normal for this time in the cycle - no fibroids or cysts.
> 
> She recommended that we carry on trying for another six months using ovulation tests to time bd. She also recommended that we abstain from sex for three days before a positive ovulation test, which is a bit bizarre and sounds tricky in terms of timing, but I'm willing to give it a shot for a couple of cycles :)
> 
> Anyway, it all seemed pretty positive and she seemed helpful. She said if I started getting worried before six months were over, she'd be willing to talk about starting some other tests, which is good. So, I'm glad I went!
> 
> p.s. All your symptoms sounds really promising!! Fingers crossed, girls!

That sounds all good, may God play his magic.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Wow good news fruitful...at least u know now so put your mind at ease....x

Im going to metion some symptoms which i wasnt going to mention as embarrassed but they r not going away over the past 2 days i have had loose stools 3 times and i have dry mouth constantly thirsty....not sure if its some thing i have ate but though i would share sorry if its tmi x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Wow good news fruitful...at least u know now so put your mind at ease....x
> 
> Im going to metion some symptoms which i wasnt going to mention as embarrassed but they r not going away over the past 2 days i have had loose stools 3 times and i have dry mouth constantly thirsty....not sure if its some thing i have ate but though i would share sorry if its tmi x

Ha ha haaaaa... i never heared about these symptoms. anyway thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fruitful

Hy everyone! Well, I just got results from some blood tests I had done a while back, and I'm feeling a bit down. My iron stores are quite low and I am only just not anaemic, so I've been prescribed some iron tablets. Also, I had my thyroid tested, and my TSH level is outside normal range (higher than normal). As my free T4 (another thyroid hormone) level came back normal, though, my doctor told me the results were ok (he knows I'm TTC). I'm a bit worried, though, as everything I read seems to say that a) elevated TSH levels can make it hard to get pregnant, b) elevated TSH levels in pregnancy are associated with greater risks of miscarriage and complications :( I'm seeing my doctor on Tuesday, so I'll press him for more information. Bleh :( :(


----------



## Tink80

Hey, Fruitful. Sorry about the thyroid tests but maybe it's not too enough to affect TTC..and if it is, well at least now you know and you can correct it:hugs:

So I am pretty down girls...I have been moody the past two days and had very weird tummy issues...almost like heartburn but lower...i felt so weird i had hope that this was my month but i just got a BFN so I'm feeling pretty dejected:nope: Sure, it's only 9dpo and I might just be testing too early but I'm losing hope:cry:

I have been having stomach pains the last two days so I don't know what is going on. Tiniest amount of brown in CM this morning..implantation or start of AF? I feel like I'm going crazy.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00889 (640x480).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fruitful

Hi Tink. Thanks for your words of support - and yeah, at least now I can see if there's something that can be done about it. 
Sorry to hear you're feeling down :hugs: but 9dpo is super early and a majority of pregnant ladies still get false negatives at that stage:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=9
(and FF reckon that their average dpo for the first positive pregnancy test is 13/14dpo!)
I'd give it a few days and test again with first morning urine. Keep us posted on the spotting. I hope you feel better. The end of the 2ww is rough, but hang in there. xx


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, hon. I had a bit of a cry and I feel a little better now. I know it's still early but then I see other people get positives at this point so I test in the hopes that will be me. AF is due Sunday. FX'd. I know this is only our 3rd cycle and I need to toughen up but it feels like our 30th..I'm not good at patience and it kills me that even if we do everything right it still is not guaranteed to happen. I am so moody these last few days. If AF does show, it's gonna be a bad one I think. Sigh...
Oh and just for the heck of it I took an OPK because a new batch showed up in my mailbox...A near positive. Now I am really confused. I should just stop peeing on things and save my sanity, LOL:wacko:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Wow good news fruitful...at least u know now so put your mind at ease....x
> 
> Im going to metion some symptoms which i wasnt going to mention as embarrassed but they r not going away over the past 2 days i have had loose stools 3 times and i have dry mouth constantly thirsty....not sure if its some thing i have ate but though i would share sorry if its tmi x
> 
> Ha ha haaaaa... i never heared about these symptoms. anyway thanks for sharing.Click to expand...

:rofl: sorry to share my bowel movements lol x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Hy everyone! Well, I just got results from some blood tests I had done a while back, and I'm feeling a bit down. My iron stores are quite low and I am only just not anaemic, so I've been prescribed some iron tablets. Also, I had my thyroid tested, and my TSH level is outside normal range (higher than normal). As my free T4 (another thyroid hormone) level came back normal, though, my doctor told me the results were ok (he knows I'm TTC). I'm a bit worried, though, as everything I read seems to say that a) elevated TSH levels can make it hard to get pregnant, b) elevated TSH levels in pregnancy are associated with greater risks of miscarriage and complications :( I'm seeing my doctor on Tuesday, so I'll press him for more information. Bleh :( :(

:hugs:im sorry to hear that fruitful...i know its worrying i have been through this with my dh and the worst thing u can do is the read all the negative stuff on the internet...at least now your gp can get u on the right meds asap gl for tuesday :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies im so with u all feeling really fed up been having hot flushes today and generally feeling like crap as if af is on her way...ive had twinges in my tummy,achey back, shoulders,well whole body really ive got sore nips and they r veiny,feel quite grumpy too...oh i hate this 2ww...i did a test today to but funnily enough a bfn...but i have drunk more than a litre of water today...still got a mega thirst...not sure if i should test again in the morning...im going insane.


----------



## Tink80

Trolley, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi tink im not sure i had a positive opk last tues then a negative one on wed and then on thursday i had a positive on again so possibly 7dpo??not sure though!x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies. i'm sorry to hear all your sad stories, especially your TSH Level results Fruitfull but i still bealive that i won't prevent pregnancy. about your BFP it's still early guys. TINK80 try on Sunday morning. Trolly-D & Fruitfull when is your AF Due? mine is due on Tuesday. 

Good Luck to you all guys. we are still standing a chance for good results.


----------



## Fruitful

Fingers crossed for BFPs all round!! AF is due on Tuesday for me too, so I'll probably be testing that morning. I'm not sure when exactly I Ov'ed, but I think I'll be 14/17dpo by then, so it should be ok to test.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies im due af a week 2mo...this morning i did another test and it was negative...and just been to the loo and noticed some light spotting and a tiny bit of cm...i feel like my af is on her way tbh...only thing i will b like a week early :(


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi tink im not sure i had a positive opk last tues then a negative one on wed and then on thursday i had a positive on again so possibly 7dpo??not sure though!x

Oh! my God, let's hope its implantation.:hugs:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies, i just came back from the toilets, i've got this white discharge on my panties. i don't know if it's something that i should be worried about or not and all the funny symptoms i had for the entire week disappered.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies, i just came back from the toilets, i've got this white discharge on my panties. i don't know if it's something that i should be worried about or not and all the funny symptoms i had for the entire week disappered.

Hi 1st try I had exactly the same this morning,feel hot and think i can smell things more but not sure if its in my head,also heavy chest...yesterday i had a bloody nose when i blew and i never get that...and headache...but ive done a test this morning and bfn :cry:

Hows everyone else doing?
When do u start to count dpo?after the first positive day or last?
x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Got my lil ticker set up thinks its right fx


----------



## Fruitful

Girls, your symptoms sound really promising to me! Trolley Dolly, I wouldn't worry about the bfn as it's very early - make sure you keep us posted!

Well I started spotting this morning, so I'm pretty sure I'm out (too late to be implantation bleeding, and I've had spotting this early a few times now). I feel surprisingly ok about it now, although I did have a little cry this morning. Better luck to me next month ;) 

How's everyone doing? xx


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls. 
I am still testing BFN at 11dpo. Been feeling so weird lately though, this is not normal PMS. I don't know maybe I have the start of a bug or the stress of the move has my immune system down?

Still tender in the tummy..twinges and sharp lower back pains last night. Also the last two nights before bed I get a sudden headache with some dizziness and nausea but then I go to bed and it's gone by morning. Oddly enough, my cervix is somewhat tender so I haven't been checking it too much.

A bit of a temperature dip this morning so maybe AF will be here by tomorrow. I guess it could be an implantation dip but I've not got my hopes up too much.

My mother in law is in the ICU and not doing very well. I would love to bring some happy news to this time as DH has been rather depressed and I know he was wishing so much that he could tell her we were pregnant before she passes. But I just don't know if it's in the cards.

I feel like something is off with me but I keep getting BFN so I'm not hopeful. In a way, testing everyday with the cheapie strips has kept my hopes in check so in a way it's good because I can't allow myself to be convinced I'm pregnant and then have a big letdown.

I've still got some hope but honestly I won't be too surprised if AF shows soon.

I hope you are all doing well and someone on this thread gets their BFP really soon.


----------



## Fruitful

Aw, Tink, I'm so sorry to hear about your mother in law :hugs: :hugs: It must be really difficult for you and your husband.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Girls, your symptoms sound really promising to me! Trolley Dolly, I wouldn't worry about the bfn as it's very early - make sure you keep us posted!
> 
> Well I started spotting this morning, so I'm pretty sure I'm out (too late to be implantation bleeding, and I've had spotting this early a few times now). I feel surprisingly ok about it now, although I did have a little cry this morning. Better luck to me next month ;)
> 
> How's everyone doing? xx

Oh im sorry :hugs: im glad u feel ok now though x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hi, girls.
> I am still testing BFN at 11dpo. Been feeling so weird lately though, this is not normal PMS. I don't know maybe I have the start of a bug or the stress of the move has my immune system down?
> 
> Still tender in the tummy..twinges and sharp lower back pains last night. Also the last two nights before bed I get a sudden headache with some dizziness and nausea but then I go to bed and it's gone by morning. Oddly enough, my cervix is somewhat tender so I haven't been checking it too much.
> 
> A bit of a temperature dip this morning so maybe AF will be here by tomorrow. I guess it could be an implantation dip but I've not got my hopes up too much.
> 
> My mother in law is in the ICU and not doing very well. I would love to bring some happy news to this time as DH has been rather depressed and I know he was wishing so much that he could tell her we were pregnant before she passes. But I just don't know if it's in the cards.
> 
> I feel like something is off with me but I keep getting BFN so I'm not hopeful. In a way, testing everyday with the cheapie strips has kept my hopes in check so in a way it's good because I can't allow myself to be convinced I'm pregnant and then have a big letdown.
> 
> I've still got some hope but honestly I won't be too surprised if AF shows soon.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and someone on this thread gets their BFP really soon.

Hi tink im with u on the symptoms and testing and still getting a bfn :wacko:
Im sorry to hear your mil is very poorly :hugs:to u and your dh x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies im well chuffed my sister has had a baby girl today shes so lucky and has one of each now im on :cloud9: for her.
Just wonder if its ever going to happen to me....im not quite sure if i have symptoms or not i think i have one then i just make up some excuse for it...especially when i get a :bfn: oh well what wil b wil b x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

Tink80: I am sorry abt ur mom inlaw, be positive and bealive that she will get better soon.

Fruitfull has your AF fully came? never give up my sister God is watching and he will answear your prayers one day.

Trolly-D & Tink80: Are you still getting BFN?

My AF is due from tomorrow, i'm testing on Wednesday it will be my 13DPO.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Girls, your symptoms sound really promising to me! Trolley Dolly, I wouldn't worry about the bfn as it's very early - make sure you keep us posted!
> 
> Well I started spotting this morning, so I'm pretty sure I'm out (too late to be implantation bleeding, and I've had spotting this early a few times now). I feel surprisingly ok about it now, although I did have a little cry this morning. Better luck to me next month ;)
> 
> How's everyone doing? xx

What DPO were you on when started spotting? i read that Implantation spotting can ocure btwn 7 & 12DPO.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hows everyone....

Im fed up tbh another :bfn: this morning....and all my symptoms have gone pretty much apart from sore nips but thats probably :af: ready to knock me down :rolleyes:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hows everyone....
> 
> Im fed up tbh another :bfn: this morning....and all my symptoms have gone pretty much apart from sore nips but thats probably :af: ready to knock me down :rolleyes:

What DPO are you on today?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hows everyone....
> 
> Im fed up tbh another :bfn: this morning....and all my symptoms have gone pretty much apart from sore nips but thats probably :af: ready to knock me down :rolleyes:
> 
> What DPO are you on today?Click to expand...

Hi i think im 10 or 11 dpo x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> 1ST TRY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hows everyone....
> 
> Im fed up tbh another :bfn: this morning....and all my symptoms have gone pretty much apart from sore nips but thats probably :af: ready to knock me down :rolleyes:
> 
> What DPO are you on today?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi i think im 10 or 11 dpo xClick to expand...

I think the best day for testing is 13DPO. I am currently on 11DPO so i'm testing on Wednesday.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies tomorrow i'm considering of going for a Progesterone & Pregnant blood test. This was scheduled by my gynercologist for today but i just felt its too early but now i think it's the best thing to do as i am starting to go crazy about this whole matter.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls!

Trolley Dolly, congrats on your new niece!! You must be over the moon for your sister, and then when you have your own babies, they'll already have some nice cousins to play with!

1st try, thanks for your positivity. I think I'm 13/16dpo and I got BFNs the last two mornings, so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month. I'm still spotting and ETAF (Expected Time of AF!) is tomorrow, so I should know for sure then. Next month is totally my month, though :)

Tink, how are you doing? Any updates?

And Friskyfish, where have you gone? Are you waiting to O?

xx


----------



## Fruitful

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies tomorrow i'm considering of going for a Progesterone & Pregnant blood test. This was scheduled by my gynercologist for today but i just felt its too early but now i think it's the best thing to do as i am starting to go crazy about this whole matter.

Hi 1st Try. If it's something your gynaecologist recommended, then go for it. Are you concerned about which day to go for the tests? 

I hope you're doing ok :hugs: TTC is really rough sometimes.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Trolley Dolly, congrats on your new niece!! You must be over the moon for your sister, and then when you have your own babies, they'll already have some nice cousins to play with!
> 
> 1st try, thanks for your positivity. I think I'm 13/16dpo and I got BFNs the last two mornings, so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month. I'm still spotting and ETAF (Expected Time of AF!) is tomorrow, so I should know for sure then. Next month is totally my month, though :)
> 
> Tink, how are you doing? Any updates?
> 
> And Friskyfish, where have you gone? Are you waiting to O?
> 
> xx

You go girl, i like your attitude. MIne is also due tomorrow and i am not a spotting person, the unwanted visitor just come without even knocking, fortunatelly i am not a havy bleeder.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> 1ST TRY said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies tomorrow i'm considering of going for a Progesterone & Pregnant blood test. This was scheduled by my gynercologist for today but i just felt its too early but now i think it's the best thing to do as i am starting to go crazy about this whole matter.
> 
> Hi 1st Try. If it's something your gynaecologist recommended, then go for it. Are you concerned about which day to go for the tests?
> 
> I hope you're doing ok :hugs: TTC is really rough sometimes.Click to expand...

I think i'm scared to get negetive results because with blood tests they can tell from 6pdo if you are pregnent or not, not sure if i've got the heart to take a negetive well but i think it's time to face my fear tomorrow.


----------



## Fruitful

Aww :hugs: That's totally understandable - I think I'd be nervous too. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for good results for you. xx


----------



## Tink80

Hi girls. Well, I'm out. :witch: got me this morning. I'm feeling surprisingly okay about it. Maybe that is because my MIL is doing a lot better now. On to the next cycle for me....I hope one of us gets our BFP really soon! How are you all today? I'm off to start making a new game plan for this month, lol..


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladied, I am experiencing strange things here, last night i had blood on my toilet paper when whiping i was convinced that AF has arrived and i went to bed with my tempon on, this morning it was clean, then i took a bath, in my bath water i saw something abt 2cm brownish floating i took it out, it looks like a cm. until now i haven't seen AF its been 12 hours now since i saw the blood on my toilet paper.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladied, I am experiencing strange things here, last night i had blood on my toilet paper when whiping i was convinced that AF has arrived and i went to bed with my tempon on, this morning it was clean, then i took a bath, in my bath water i saw something abt 2cm brownish floating i took it out, it looks like a cm. until now i haven't seen AF its been 12 hours now since i saw the blood on my toilet paper.

FX its implantation bleeding....what dpo r u?I did another test this morning as i had a stitch/wind pain all nite long but once again bfn :shrug:.

One of us has got to have a bfp this month x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies well it looks like october is going to b our months for bfp x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hi girls. Well, I'm out. :witch: got me this morning. I'm feeling surprisingly okay about it. Maybe that is because my MIL is doing a lot better now. On to the next cycle for me....I hope one of us gets our BFP really soon! How are you all today? I'm off to start making a new game plan for this month, lol..

Really pleased your mil is getting better :thumbup:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> 1ST TRY said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladied, I am experiencing strange things here, last night i had blood on my toilet paper when whiping i was convinced that AF has arrived and i went to bed with my tempon on, this morning it was clean, then i took a bath, in my bath water i saw something abt 2cm brownish floating i took it out, it looks like a cm. until now i haven't seen AF its been 12 hours now since i saw the blood on my toilet paper.
> 
> FX its implantation bleeding....what dpo r u?I did another test this morning as i had a stitch/wind pain all nite long but once again bfn :shrug:.
> 
> One of us has got to have a bfp this month xClick to expand...

I'm on 12dpo.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hey ladies well it looks like october is going to b our months for bfp x

Why october, are you giving up already? I won't give up until AF fully comes.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies well it looks like october is going to b our months for bfp x
> 
> Why october, are you giving up already? I won't give up until AF fully comes.Click to expand...

I know im sorry....im trying to stay positive but i feel so crap like i do when af is on her way....

did u get a test done at the doctors?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Sorry to sound negative ladies.... yesterday i went to get my new baby niece an outfit and as u can imagine in every shop babies everywhere and the clothes r just adorable...and it just got me down...x


----------



## Tink80

Don't worry Trolley, I think we all feel like that sometimes. I seem to get more down as I near the end of the TWW and signs start pointing more toward AF than pregnancy. Once AF comes I almost feel relieved like "well at least I know where I stand now, I can move forward". Being in limbo almost seems worse to me.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi ladies, i did go for a blood test yesterday i will get the results today. i will let you know immedeatelly. AF hasn't arrive yet since i whiped blood on Monday night and this is all new to me, my periods never did this before. i was suppose to do a home test this morning since i am on 13dpo / 29cd but i just thought let me just wait for the blood test results as they are more accurate.

Tink and Trolly-D are you still awaiting for your AF as well? FX for you guys and a very good luck to all of us.


----------



## Fruitful

AF arrived in full flow this morning, so it's on to the next month.

Tink, like you I feel kind of ok about it, and I'm hatching plans. I think one of the things I find the hardest about TTC is the uncertainty and the feeling of powerlessness, and at the start of the month I always feel like at least I know and there's some stuff I can do to up my chances the next time! This time I'm trying preseed and I've bought some digital OPKs. Still unsure about my gynae's weird timing plan - we'll see about that...

Trolley Dolly, how are you feeling? Are you still feeling like af is going to arrive? Please don't worry about sounding negative. I've had to hold back tears going past the baby aisle quite a few times myself (especially near the end of the 2WW, when I'm always more on edge), and I think it's important that we can acknowledge these kind of feelings to each other here on BnB, as our nearest and dearest in real life don't always fully get it, even if they're supportive. :hugs:

1st Try, fingers crossed for your results!! Keep us posted!

And thanks to all of you for the support over the last month. It's been really nice and it's made a huge difference for me, and we should definitely keep our thread going! xxx


----------



## Tink80

1stTry- Nope. AF got me early Monday morning. I'm feeling hopeful for next cycle though. Good luck on your test results!

Fruitful, I agree. It is so good to vent everything, even the negative. We are human and TTC is such a rollercoaster it's nice to get it out with people who understand. I am definitely IN for keeping this thread going!:thumbup: I've found all your support helpful as well :flower:

I'm feeling good right now. It'll be time to start trying again in a week!.. So when I look at it like that... it's not too far at all for my next chance! :winkwink:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies thanx so much for your kind words and also your support throughout this month its been great for me chattin to u all on here as i dont talk to anyone else about it!
I did another test this morning but bfn again...the past 2 days ive had bad wind pain thinkin of going to the doctors if it dont ease off today!af is due on saturday so not doing anymore tests now lol ive actually ran out think i was more sane when i had none in the house ha.
I really love this thread too i think it would b lovely if we all got our bfps for xmas if not before lets stick it out!!

1st try good luck im keeping fx crossed for u x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Tink80 said:


> 1stTry- Nope. AF got me early Monday morning. I'm feeling hopeful for next cycle though. Good luck on your test results!
> 
> Fruitful, I agree. It is so good to vent everything, even the negative. We are human and TTC is such a rollercoaster it's nice to get it out with people who understand. I am definitely IN for keeping this thread going!:thumbup: I've found all your support helpful as well :flower:
> 
> I'm feeling good right now. It'll be time to start trying again in a week!.. So when I look at it like that... it's not too far at all for my next chance! :winkwink:

I GOT MY RESULTS AND ITS....:bfp::bfp::bfp: 

THANKS SO MUCH GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND I WILL CONTINUE WITH THE THREAD. YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING. :hug::dust::hangwashing:


----------



## 1ST TRY

I GOT MY RESULTS AND ITS....:bfp::bfp::bfp: 

THANKS SO MUCH GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND I WILL CONTINUE WITH THE THREAD. YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING. :hug::dust::hangwashing:


----------



## Fruitful

1ST TRY said:


> I GOT MY RESULTS AND ITS....:bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND I WILL CONTINUE WITH THE THREAD. YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING. :hug::dust::hangwashing:

That's such awesome news, 1st try!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: That's totally made my day! :happydance: You must be sooo excited! xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

QUOTE=1ST TRY;21210651]I GOT MY RESULTS AND ITS....:bfp::bfp::bfp: 

THANKS SO MUCH GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND I WILL CONTINUE WITH THE THREAD. YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING. :hug::dust::hangwashing:[/QUOTE]

:happydance::wohoo::yipee:

Im so happy for u i knew one of us had to get a :bfp: this month wow wow i wish u a very happy and healthy 9 months... stay with us would love to know how u r getting on....
Now tell us all your symptoms ha ha did u do a home test in the end aswell?x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> QUOTE=1ST TRY;21210651]I GOT MY RESULTS AND ITS....:bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND I WILL CONTINUE WITH THE THREAD. YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING. :hug::dust::hangwashing:

:happydance::wohoo::yipee:

Im so happy for u i knew one of us had to get a :bfp: this month wow wow i wish u a very happy and healthy 9 months... stay with us would love to know how u r getting on....
Now tell us all your symptoms ha ha did u do a home test in the end aswell?x[/QUOTE]


Thanks guys, no i didn't do a home test at all, i trust the blood test.


----------



## 1ST TRY

I don't feel any symptoms hey, they all dissapered since 9DPO. i'm just my self.

tomorrow i'm going for another blood test to check my Progesterone level to avoid early MC.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi 1st Try! Let us know how the progesterone check goes tomorrow!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> I don't feel any symptoms hey, they all dissapered since 9DPO. i'm just my self.
> 
> tomorrow i'm going for another blood test to check my Progesterone level to avoid early MC.

Hope it all goes well x


----------



## Tink80

Congratulations, 1st Try!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy one of us got our BFP!!!:flower:

Hey, maybe this thread is LUCKY!!! :thumbup:

:wohoo:


----------



## Fruitful

Hiya girls! Yes, this is definitely a lucky thread!! I'm feeling super optimistic for this month - bring it on!

I forgot to say that I discussed my thyroid results with my doctor and he didn't think it should be a problem for TTC, but if I get pregnant it'll need monitoring (and if I don't get pregnant by February, it's something they'll consider treating). So I felt quite reassured by that.

How's everyone doing? Any updates? xx


----------



## Tink80

I am doing good and, like you, feeling very optimistic this month:happydance:
My AF is usually 4-5 days long and this time the first 2 days were excruiatingly heavy and the last two days just the tiniest bit of spotting. A little different for me but I won't argue as I'm looking forward to ovulating:winkwink:

I have some Preseed left but not much so I ordered some Conceive Plus as I've been wanting to give that a try..got the pre-filled applicators.
I'm starting my grapefruit juice regimen and the FertileCM pills again as of today. I have been reading about the benefits of Royal Jelly and Maca so I ordered some online but they are not going to arrive till next week so I might stop by the supplement store today and see if they have enough to hold me till then as I'm really anxious to start the Royal Jelly and get as much benefit for this cycle as possible.

Another friend of mine on FB announced a pregnancy...baby #3 for her. This time I felt good..maybe good things happen in threes as well and now that two of my friends are preggers, I'll be next?:yellow:

I've also been stocking up on OPKs and HPTs like a deranged squirrel:haha:
This part of the month is kind of fun because I'm full of hope.

Fruitful, that is great news what your doctor said and that would definitely put my mind at ease if it were me.

Wouldn't it be great if we were all pregnant by Christmas? Then we could be bump buddies!:baby:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies.

I just received my Progesteron level results, for now all is well then i'm starting my monthly check up on the 28th of September.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Fruitful

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I just received my Progesteron level results, for now all is well then i'm starting my monthly check up on the 28th of September.
> 
> I wish you all the best.

That's great news, 1st try! I'm so excited for you. xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies....congratz 1st try so pleased for u...hopefully we will have another bfp next month!!
Fruitful really good news from the doctors u can put your mind at rest!!
Tink we all should have our bfps for xmas fx.
Friskyfish r u still around?
Well ladies im just waiting for af to show up gettin on my nerves now.... i just want to get my baby making plan set for next month ha ha x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies have any of u had creamy cm the day af is due??Im having this everytime i go to the toilet but only when i wipe....i feel ok in myself just cramps and lower back ache...im sure the witch is gonna come get me but im never over 30 day cycle...mayb im thinking about it too much and preventing her from coming through...who knows grrr x


----------



## Tink80

Hi, Trolley.
I have had the creamy CM in the days leading up to AF but never the day of as of yet. I've heard when you're pregnant you can get the creaminess from the progesterone but I've also heard of people getting some CM even during their periods so I don't know, tbh.
Do you temp and if so have your temps shifted yet?


----------



## Miracle2012

Hi Everyone! I just turned 33 years old a few weeks ago, I definitely know what you all are talking about. Me and my dh have been trying over a year got pregnant about 4 months ago and lost our angel, it was a very difficult experience. We have decided to start trying again. We were using the the clearblue fertility monitor and on the first try, we got pregnant after a long time of trying so I hope it will work again . I hope that we will all be able to have a little bean soon.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies...well i feel like af is on her way...i dont temp and tbh im going round the bend with the symptoms i think temping will make me worse ha...

Welcome to the thread miracle2012... m really sorry for your loss...i hope u get your sticky bean soon!!
Ive heard of the cbfm how does it work?

This is a lucky thread we have one bfp already and we will all have one before christmas fx xx


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies...well i feel like af is on her way...i dont temp and tbh im going round the bend with the symptoms i think temping will make me worse ha...
> 
> Welcome to the thread miracle2012... m really sorry for your loss...i hope u get your sticky bean soon!!
> Ive heard of the cbfm how does it work?
> 
> This is a lucky thread we have one bfp already and we will all have one before christmas fx xx

Thank you Throlley... I hope I get a BFP soon... maybe this thread will be my lucky charm . Also until you see your AF do not get discourage. I was sure i was getting my af when I was pregnant. I had all the cramps i usually get, felt exactly the same as if it was coming I kept on running to the bathroom thinking af was here and I took a test just coz i had one left... and boom it was positive so you never know. On another note, cbm is a very good tool, it tells you exactly when you Ov. and when are your fertile days... I love it. the only thing is that the monitor is about 200.00 dollars and the sticks are pricey (50 dollars or so) but it is very accurate so I recommend it.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Miracle2012 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...well i feel like af is on her way...i dont temp and tbh im going round the bend with the symptoms i think temping will make me worse ha...
> 
> Welcome to the thread miracle2012... m really sorry for your loss...i hope u get your sticky bean soon!!
> Ive heard of the cbfm how does it work?
> 
> This is a lucky thread we have one bfp already and we will all have one before christmas fx xx
> 
> Thank you Throlley... I hope I get a BFP soon... maybe this thread will be my lucky charm . Also until you see your AF do not get discourage. I was sure i was getting my af when I was pregnant. I had all the cramps i usually get, felt exactly the same as if it was coming I kept on running to the bathroom thinking af was here and I took a test just coz i had one left... and boom it was positive so you never know. On another note, cbm is a very good tool, it tells you exactly when you Ov. and when are your fertile days... I love it. the only thing is that the monitor is about 200.00 dollars and the sticks are pricey (50 dollars or so) but it is very accurate so I recommend it.Click to expand...

Im trying to stay positive...its just the not knowing...its driving me nuts!!!My mam told me the other nite she was like a week or 2 after her missed period before she got a positive...so who knows fx.

Im really pleased u r ready to ttc again...i know what u went through must of been hell....but one good thing is u know u can get pregnant which is just great.:hugs:

I think i mite look into getting cbfm x


----------



## Miracle2012

Throlley.. don't stress and don't think about it, I know it is easier said then done but I really think it helps. Relax.


----------



## Fruitful

Miracle2012 said:


> Hi Everyone! I just turned 33 years old a few weeks ago, I definitely know what you all are talking about. Me and my dh have been trying over a year got pregnant about 4 months ago and lost our angel, it was a very difficult experience. We have decided to start trying again. We were using the the clearblue fertility monitor and on the first try, we got pregnant after a long time of trying so I hope it will work again . I hope that we will all be able to have a little bean soon.

Welcome, Miracle2012! I'm delighted you're joining us! I'm really sorry to hear about you and your dh's loss - that must have been terribly difficult :hugs: 

I'm glad to hear the cbfm worked well for you - hopefully, with its help, your little bean should be with you quickly this time! Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley Dolly, I'm sorry you're feeling stressed :hugs:. I hope af stays away - keep us posted. Are you due today? The end of the 2ww sucks :(

Tink, did you manage to get hold of the supplements you wanted? Your post about stocking opks and hpts like a deranged squirrel made me chuckle - I can totally identify! I've bought some clearblue digital OPKs, as I'm fed up with the ones with lines, so now I have about 50 million sticks lying around the house. I think I'm going to start taking omega3 supplements this month, and I'm trying preseed for the first time.

1st Try, how are you feeling?

I'm a bit anxious as I'm waiting on the results of a rubella immunity test (I seem to be spending more time at the doctor's in the last month than I did in the last five years!). I suspect it's going to be negative, as I didn't have enough jabs when I was a child, so then we'll have to decide whether to get the jab and put TTC on hold for a bit, or take our chances without (probably the latter, to be honest, as I don't really want to waste any time). I should know by Tuesday, hopefully, so I'll keep you posted.

Have a lovely weekend, everyone!! xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Morning ladies well :witch:got me this morning :cry:....but now planage starts for 2 weeks time...im not sure what plan i want i dont have any pregnancy tests thank god they drove me bonkers....ive got 2 opks left,3 softcups,and preseed so dont think im going to bother buying anything else feel like im spending so much and its all going to waste :cry:

Im just going to try to chill out i think im turning into a crazed women....dh is like its ok we will try harder:sulk:grrr.

So we r all back in the game....one bfp....whos next???Hopefully all of us xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Trolley Dolly, I'm sorry you're feeling stressed :hugs:. I hope af stays away - keep us posted. Are you due today? The end of the 2ww sucks :(
> 
> Tink, did you manage to get hold of the supplements you wanted? Your post about stocking opks and hpts like a deranged squirrel made me chuckle - I can totally identify! I've bought some clearblue digital OPKs, as I'm fed up with the ones with lines, so now I have about 50 million sticks lying around the house. I think I'm going to start taking omega3 supplements this month, and I'm trying preseed for the first time.
> 
> 1st Try, how are you feeling?
> 
> I'm a bit anxious as I'm waiting on the results of a rubella immunity test (I seem to be spending more time at the doctor's in the last month than I did in the last five years!). I suspect it's going to be negative, as I didn't have enough jabs when I was a child, so then we'll have to decide whether to get the jab and put TTC on hold for a bit, or take our chances without (probably the latter, to be honest, as I don't really want to waste any time). I should know by Tuesday, hopefully, so I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend, everyone!! xx

Ahh thanx :hugs:....well im glad your getting everything checked now so then at least u know u r all fit and healthy for when u get your sticky bean...i would defo take your chances ttc...the clock is ticking and i know people are like your still young etc...but what happens if u want 2 children and the second takes just as long....
I have to say im panicking abit we have been trying now a year and not one bfp im 34 in may so after xmas its only 4 months :brat:also we dont want to be too old as parents....fx for tuesday...im going to call the doctors on monday and get the ball rolling x


----------



## Fruitful

Thanks, Trolley Dolly! I think you're right about not taking any time out, and I know what you mean about feeling pressurized time-wise. I find it the most difficult thing about TTC in your thirties - that constant feeling of a looming deadline, even if you know that there's really still plenty of time left, and lots of people start later than us and have several healthy babies! If it's any consolation, I'm a few months older than you, and I'll be hitting the big 3-4 before Xmas :) It can't hurt to go and speak to your gp again and see what they think - hopefully they'll be able to help and advise. You're still not out for this month yet, though! :) xx


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Morning ladies well :witch:got me this morning :cry:....but now planage starts for 2 weeks time...im not sure what plan i want i dont have any pregnancy tests thank god they drove me bonkers....ive got 2 opks left,3 softcups,and preseed so dont think im going to bother buying anything else feel like im spending so much and its all going to waste :cry:
> 
> Im just going to try to chill out i think im turning into a crazed women....dh is like its ok we will try harder:sulk:grrr.
> 
> So we r all back in the game....one bfp....whos next???Hopefully all of us xxx

:hugs: Sorry, I missed this post when I wrote my previous reply. Aww, I'm so sorry, Trolley Dolly - I hope you're not feeling too down :hugs:. AF is rubbish. Have a glass of vino (or six...). It obviously wasn't meant to be this month, but fingers crossed for October. We're bound to get some more BFPs this month and, yes, hopefully it'll be all of us. xxx


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies!

Welcome, Miracle, to the thread. I hope you get your sticky bean real soon:flower:

Trolley, I'm sorry about AF. I can identify with a couple things you said. I don't want to take any time off either. I'll be 33 in January but DH is already 45 and that really does put the time crunch on the both of us. I feel like we can't afford to lose time, especially if we'd like to have more than one child. At this point, we'd be pleased to have at least ONE child. But if it happens, I'd like there to still be a chance of trying for another.
Also, like you, I've been feeling like I need to cut back on the spending for fertility aids. I have a pretty good supply going on right now so really I have no excuse to be spending more..I need to just put the credit card away, lol.

Fruitful, yep, I found my supplements at the store. The royal jelly is not so bad to take once you get used to the taste. Me and DH started the Maca and I don't know if it's in my mind but I'm feeling a bit more energized already.

I took an OPK last night which is REALLY too early to be doing so but just to kind of see what's going on in case by some freak thing I ovulate early and it was definitely not positive but it was much darker than usual, this early on in my cycle. I have to wonder if the supps have something to do with it. I'm going to take it as a good sign my body is kicking into gear well this cycle and I'll be primed and ready:haha:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies thank so much for all your support...im actually feeling much better now....not sure if its cause i can now focus on next month or because i have a lovely glass of red in my hand ha ha.
Also i have a confession so much for not spending anymore money on fertility aid...ive gone and bought a clearblue fertility monitor and test strips...i got them off ebay the fertility monitor was cheap as it has been used but hey it worked for them so fx for me...im such an impluse buyer...or mayb its this red wine lol.

Hope u all have a lovely weekend bring on october xx


----------



## Tink80

Trolley, don't feel bad, it's a good purchase/ investment, right?
Your post could have been written by me. I had such horrid cramps on Monday that I had a drink and indulged in some online retail therapy. DH even said i deserved it, hehe.

Okay, ladies. So I just took an OPK and it's not quite positive but pretty close. It's the PM of Day 6..well actually 1AM of Day 7 technically...but how is that possible? I wonder if the royal jelly is just making me wanna pop out an egg fast or what? LOL...maybe it is a fluke. but even DH agreed with me and usually when i show him tests he can't see what i see, haha. Who knows, maybe we'll BD just in case...I know it's not likely but I don't wanna miss an opportunity:winkwink:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Trolley, don't feel bad, it's a good purchase/ investment, right?
> Your post could have been written by me. I had such horrid cramps on Monday that I had a drink and indulged in some online retail therapy. DH even said i deserved it, hehe.
> 
> Okay, ladies. So I just took an OPK and it's not quite positive but pretty close. It's the PM of Day 6..well actually 1AM of Day 7 technically...but how is that possible? I wonder if the royal jelly is just making me wanna pop out an egg fast or what? LOL...maybe it is a fluke. but even DH agreed with me and usually when i show him tests he can't see what i see, haha. Who knows, maybe we'll BD just in case...I know it's not likely but I don't wanna miss an opportunity:winkwink:

Hi tink i think u should go for it....once the :witch:has left me we r going to try go for it every other day up to the big O and then every day...im off work to so think we can achieve it...defo going to chill out and take it in my stride i read a really good story on here last nite which really inspired me i will copy and paste it for u all to read.x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...er-many-many-ttc-tww-rollercoaster-rides.html

Have a little read of this makes so much sence x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Good Morning ladies

Welcome to the thread Miracle2012, i'm sorry to hear abt your loss, i'm happy that you heald and now you are back to TTC. how many weeks were you if may ask? 

About me now: I am experiencing cramps like period pains every second day for about 30 minutes at night only, during the day i'm just my self nothing is happening. i asked my friend whose 4 months pregnnt she said it's normal the womb is expanding preparing to accomodate new life.

Trolly-D I'm sorry that the devil got you.

May you all have a wonderful time towards your big O. by december we will all be starting a new Thread called BUMP BUDDIES.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies how is everyone....

Im fuming thb....i called the doctors today about it being a year we have been trying etc....and they told me the criteria is now after 2 years....i was like wtf...since when???Im so mad...by the time it gets to 2 years they will b like...oh the criteria has changed and its 3 years im fuming!!!
Have u guys heard of this???


----------



## Tink80

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone....
> 
> Im fuming thb....i called the doctors today about it being a year we have been trying etc....and they told me the criteria is now after 2 years....i was like wtf...since when???Im so mad...by the time it gets to 2 years they will b like...oh the criteria has changed and its 3 years im fuming!!!
> Have u guys heard of this???

Trolley, I have not heard of this and actually I find it kind of shocking. Everything I have read ALWAYS says 1 year of trying on your own before getting doctors involved. Can you switch doctors? Sorry you have to deal with that crap, that is BS if you ask me:growlmad:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone....
> 
> Im fuming thb....i called the doctors today about it being a year we have been trying etc....and they told me the criteria is now after 2 years....i was like wtf...since when???Im so mad...by the time it gets to 2 years they will b like...oh the criteria has changed and its 3 years im fuming!!!
> Have u guys heard of this???
> 
> Trolley, I have not heard of this and actually I find it kind of shocking. Everything I have read ALWAYS says 1 year of trying on your own before getting doctors involved. Can you switch doctors? Sorry you have to deal with that crap, that is BS if you ask me:growlmad:Click to expand...

Its absolute bs and im not standing for it going to call them back 2mo...and put my foot down grrrr .


----------



## Miracle2012

Fruitful said:


> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I just turned 33 years old a few weeks ago, I definitely know what you all are talking about. Me and my dh have been trying over a year got pregnant about 4 months ago and lost our angel, it was a very difficult experience. We have decided to start trying again. We were using the the clearblue fertility monitor and on the first try, we got pregnant after a long time of trying so I hope it will work again . I hope that we will all be able to have a little bean soon.
> 
> Welcome, Miracle2012! I'm delighted you're joining us! I'm really sorry to hear about you and your dh's loss - that must have been terribly difficult :hugs:
> 
> I'm glad to hear the cbfm worked well for you - hopefully, with its help, your little bean should be with you quickly this time! Where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...

Thank you fruitful for your warm welcome! I am 9 dpo so a long way to go but I am taking it easy no stress :coffee: ... waiting for another miracle. I am going to stay positive hopefully we will get a BFP in this thread soon.


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone....
> 
> Im fuming thb....i called the doctors today about it being a year we have been trying etc....and they told me the criteria is now after 2 years....i was like wtf...since when???Im so mad...by the time it gets to 2 years they will b like...oh the criteria has changed and its 3 years im fuming!!!
> Have u guys heard of this???
> 
> Trolley, I have not heard of this and actually I find it kind of shocking. Everything I have read ALWAYS says 1 year of trying on your own before getting doctors involved. Can you switch doctors? Sorry you have to deal with that crap, that is BS if you ask me:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Its absolute bs and im not standing for it going to call them back 2mo...and put my foot down grrrr .Click to expand...

That does sounds like total bs, and I'd be furious if I were you. Absolutely call them back. I had a quick read of the NICE guidelines as they appear on their website:
https://www.nice.org.uk/CG011
The only reference I can find to "two years" is in their definition of infertility. Otherwise, it seems to say after one year of trying, you should be offered bloodtests to see if you are ovulating properly, an SA, and a procedure to see whether your tubes are clear. I know you said your dh had a SA done. Did they run bloodwork on you to see if you are ovulating? You haven't mentioned having an HSG, so I'm assuming they haven't checked your tubes? Also, did you speak to one of the doctors or to the receptionist? Sometimes doctors have more leeway that their staff in making these sorts of decisions and, at the very least, they should be able to explain to you exactly what they mean by saying the criteria have changed (for diagnostic tests? for treatment? for which types of treatment? which organisation changed the criteria? NICE? your local health authority?).
Good luck with it, and if they're still being stubborn, you have the option of changing doctors and getting a second opinion (or getting tests done privately if you can afford it), so don't let them get you down. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Fruitful

Miracle2012 said:


> Thank you fruitful for your warm welcome! I am 9 dpo so a long way to go but I am taking it easy no stress :coffee: ... waiting for another miracle. I am going to stay positive hopefully we will get a BFP in this thread soon.

I have my fingers crossed for you, Miracle2012 (love the username, by the way!). I'm glad you're managing to take it easy. I think that's so important, and it's one of the things I'm trying to work on. What are you doing to keep yourself busy during the 2ww?


----------



## Miracle2012

Fruitful said:


> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you fruitful for your warm welcome! I am 9 dpo so a long way to go but I am taking it easy no stress :coffee: ... waiting for another miracle. I am going to stay positive hopefully we will get a BFP in this thread soon.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you, Miracle2012 (love the username, by the way!). I'm glad you're managing to take it easy. I think that's so important, and it's one of the things I'm trying to work on. What are you doing to keep yourself busy during the 2ww?Click to expand...

Well I realize that I was very relaxed the last time i got pregnant and basically was like Whatever happens happens you know... and boom it happened. So i am hoping I can keep up with the same attitude and give myself some time to conceive (about 3 months) so I won't be disappointed if ever I get a BFN. I guess you just have to be prepare yourself mentally and relax read a good book, work, exercise keep yourself occupied. Again... I hope I can keep it up this time...lol...waiting on my next " MIRACLE"winkwink:) .


----------



## Fruitful

So I got my rubella immunity test result back, and it was positive, which is awesome as it means we can carry on TTC without worries - yay!! I'm surprisingly relieved!

Girls, how's everyone? Any updates? My OPKs are still neg, so just eating healthily, meditating, and generally going about my normal everyday life :) xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone....
> 
> Im fuming thb....i called the doctors today about it being a year we have been trying etc....and they told me the criteria is now after 2 years....i was like wtf...since when???Im so mad...by the time it gets to 2 years they will b like...oh the criteria has changed and its 3 years im fuming!!!
> Have u guys heard of this???
> 
> Trolley, I have not heard of this and actually I find it kind of shocking. Everything I have read ALWAYS says 1 year of trying on your own before getting doctors involved. Can you switch doctors? Sorry you have to deal with that crap, that is BS if you ask me:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Its absolute bs and im not standing for it going to call them back 2mo...and put my foot down grrrr .Click to expand...
> 
> That does sounds like total bs, and I'd be furious if I were you. Absolutely call them back. I had a quick read of the NICE guidelines as they appear on their website:
> https://www.nice.org.uk/CG011
> The only reference I can find to "two years" is in their definition of infertility. Otherwise, it seems to say after one year of trying, you should be offered bloodtests to see if you are ovulating properly, an SA, and a procedure to see whether your tubes are clear. I know you said your dh had a SA done. Did they run bloodwork on you to see if you are ovulating? You haven't mentioned having an HSG, so I'm assuming they haven't checked your tubes? Also, did you speak to one of the doctors or to the receptionist? Sometimes doctors have more leeway that their staff in making these sorts of decisions and, at the very least, they should be able to explain to you exactly what they mean by saying the criteria have changed (for diagnostic tests? for treatment? for which types of treatment? which organisation changed the criteria? NICE? your local health authority?).
> Good luck with it, and if they're still being stubborn, you have the option of changing doctors and getting a second opinion (or getting tests done privately if you can afford it), so don't let them get you down. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx so much fruitful and for all the info...im calling the doctors on friday when the fertility doctor is on and going to speak with her and hopefully get an appointment with her that day....im really pleased to see your all clear and u can still ttc so reasuring for you.
So whats your plan this month??
Im trying to stay chilled atm...im waiting for my clear blue fertility monitor to be delivered but im not sure wether to use it tbh...i feel like just not using a thing apart from preseed...

This thread seems to have gone quiet...i hope everyone is still ok...we need to keep this going x


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls.:flower:

Fruitful, good news about your test. Now you don't have to worry!

Trolley, sounds like a good plan with the doctor's office. I kinda know what you mean, I've been teetering back and forth about maybe using the "less is more" approach. Sometimes I feel this way and other times I don't so I just kinda do what feels right day by day lately.

I have been a little confused about my cycle which is why lack of posting. My body says one thing, OPKs say another. They were pretty dark a couple days ago and then the last two days they got lighter as my cerivical position and fluid got more and more fertile. Not sure what to make of that so we have been BD'ing anyway. Figure we'll just dance when we can until I see the temperature shift indicating ovulation. Also, haven't done an OPK yet today as it's still early afternoon so maybe I'll get more answers tonight as my cervix seems to be really ready right now, very high and soft. I just wish I'd see the LH surge to confirm what my body is saying:shrug:

Trying not to stress as much as possible. Sometimes I'm good at it, sometimes I'm not, lol. I've been diagnosed with OCD so it's harder for me to turn my brain off and relax than other people. So..been trying to distract myself and stay relaxed while still staying on top of this cycle so we can catch that egg..kinda hard to do but trying my best:winkwink:

Baby dust to all.......:dust:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Wow! that good news fruitful to hear abt your rubella immunity test result.

Trolley_D That's a wonderful idea, hope you will see her tomorrow and get the right info. 

Tink80 Just go for BD every second day, remember a sperm can survive up to 6 days.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls!

Tink, let us know how your OPKs progress - that does sounds kind of frustrating, though I guess if you're BDing enough anyway, it won't make any difference to the outcome (but it's always annoying not getting clear answers!). It's funny, but just the other day I was thinking that TTC is an OCD-sufferer nightmare situation if ever there was one! Some aspects of TTC definitely have the potential to press all the wrong buttons. One of my favourite meditations is actually one when during the breathing exercises, you repeat "I let it go. I am not in control" - after a while I start to believe it and it's kind of soothing :)

I completely know what you girls mean about the difficult balance between feeling like you're staying on top of things and staying relaxed!! After months of BFNs it starts feeling like mission impossible. Even when I'm feeling relaxed and happy, I seem to be thinking about TTC ALL THE TIME :) OPKs are great, but they're definitely a constraint, so I understand how you feel about the CBFM Trolley Dolly. Just do what feels right for you this month.

I think my plan for this month is much like the plan for last month, but maybe using preseed. Also I've started taking fish oil. And I have enough OPKs not to run out this time - lol. We have family coming to stay around O, though, so I don't know how well we'll do, but fingers crossed!

Also, Trolley, good luck with the fertility doctor tomorrow. Let us know how it goes!

Thanks for the updates, girls! Keep 'em coming! xx


----------



## Fruitful

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Wow! that good news fruitful to hear abt your rubella immunity test result.
> 
> Trolley_D That's a wonderful idea, hope you will see her tomorrow and get the right info.
> 
> Tink80 Just go for BD every second day, remember a sperm can survive up to 6 days.
> 
> I wish you all the best.

1st Try, how are you doing? Are you still getting cramps? I seem to be reading everywhere that they're very common in early pregnancy. Are you feeling any different otherwise? xx


----------



## Tink80

Hey, girls!! Just got a positive OPK!!:thumbup:

Me and hubby are goin dancin tonight so let's hope I can seduce him:winkwink:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies well we r booked in to see the fertility doctor on the 16th just at my local doctors...hopefully she will be alot better in advising us of our next options....
Well me and dh r on our fertility vitamins...im taking pregnacare...vitamin c with zinc,epo,and maca so is dh ive heard maca is good for low sperm count...so we shall c.
I also have my new cbfm which ive rigged up so gonna give it a whirl but im not going to say anything to dh and try to have fun sex every 2-3 days as ive heard everyday sex is no good for low sperm count and tbh its better for the both of us...more enjoyable.
I dont know why but i feel like ive chilled out alot this month...i turned into a crazed woman and felt so stressed last month and tbh it took it out of me...so gonna not symptom spot this month.(she says)ha.

Tink congrats on your positive opk have fun :)


----------



## Tink80

Hey, Trolley. Sounds like a good plan you've got going there. We are also using Maca. I think it's working as I've felt more balanced and OH seems to have an increased amount of swimmers if you know what I mean:winkwink:

So I think my first actual positive OPK was this morning, not yesterday..even though it was really close to being so. I'm keeping all my OPKs in a notebook this month and this morning I took another test and it was WAY darker than yesterday's and upon further inspection yesterday's looked like it was almost positive but just not quite there. Test at 7:30 am was definitely a SOLID positive though!:thumbup:

Last night we had a great time going dancing and we both ended up drinking a fair deal:blush:but it was SO NICE for us to just cut loose as we've both been kinda stressed lately with family issues and I think we both really needed it. Poor OH is hungover today. I was sure we weren't going to have a chance at BD but then he woke me up with a "sample"..apologizing that was the best he could do in this state but he knew i was ovulating so he did his best. I found that to be so sweet that he was feeling ill but so committed he still did what he could. Poor thing, I did what I needed to do and ordered the sweet man a pizza to try and soak up the residual alcohol, lol.

Hope you girls are doing well. Loads of baby dust to all:dust:


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone....
> 
> Im fuming thb....i called the doctors today about it being a year we have been trying etc....and they told me the criteria is now after 2 years....i was like wtf...since when???Im so mad...by the time it gets to 2 years they will b like...oh the criteria has changed and its 3 years im fuming!!!
> Have u guys heard of this???
> 
> Trolley, I have not heard of this and actually I find it kind of shocking. Everything I have read ALWAYS says 1 year of trying on your own before getting doctors involved. Can you switch doctors? Sorry you have to deal with that crap, that is BS if you ask me:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Its absolute bs and im not standing for it going to call them back 2mo...and put my foot down grrrr .Click to expand...
> 
> That does sounds like total bs, and I'd be furious if I were you. Absolutely call them back. I had a quick read of the NICE guidelines as they appear on their website:
> https://www.nice.org.uk/CG011
> The only reference I can find to "two years" is in their definition of infertility. Otherwise, it seems to say after one year of trying, you should be offered bloodtests to see if you are ovulating properly, an SA, and a procedure to see whether your tubes are clear. I know you said your dh had a SA done. Did they run bloodwork on you to see if you are ovulating? You haven't mentioned having an HSG, so I'm assuming they haven't checked your tubes? Also, did you speak to one of the doctors or to the receptionist? Sometimes doctors have more leeway that their staff in making these sorts of decisions and, at the very least, they should be able to explain to you exactly what they mean by saying the criteria have changed (for diagnostic tests? for treatment? for which types of treatment? which organisation changed the criteria? NICE? your local health authority?).
> Good luck with it, and if they're still being stubborn, you have the option of changing doctors and getting a second opinion (or getting tests done privately if you can afford it), so don't let them get you down. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx so much fruitful and for all the info...im calling the doctors on friday when the fertility doctor is on and going to speak with her and hopefully get an appointment with her that day....im really pleased to see your all clear and u can still ttc so reasuring for you.
> So whats your plan this month??
> Im trying to stay chilled atm...im waiting for my clear blue fertility monitor to be delivered but im not sure wether to use it tbh...i feel like just not using a thing apart from preseed...
> 
> This thread seems to have gone quiet...i hope everyone is still ok...we need to keep this going xClick to expand...

Throlley I am happy you decided to get the cbm, You can try it with everything else if it will make you feel better, but I can tell you, this monitor helped me get pregnant when everything else failed, i had lost hope and was like what ever happens happens and on the first try it worked, eventhough we lost our angel but it reassured us that we could get pregnant, because we were trying for over a year. You can only start using it the first to 6th day from the day AF starts, not in the middle of your cycle. No more stress ...lol .. I love it. let me know if you have any questions :thumbup:


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies well we r booked in to see the fertility doctor on the 16th just at my local doctors...hopefully she will be alot better in advising us of our next options....
> Well me and dh r on our fertility vitamins...im taking pregnacare...vitamin c with zinc,epo,and maca so is dh ive heard maca is good for low sperm count...so we shall c.
> I also have my new cbfm which ive rigged up so gonna give it a whirl but im not going to say anything to dh and try to have fun sex every 2-3 days as ive heard everyday sex is no good for low sperm count and tbh its better for the both of us...more enjoyable.
> I dont know why but i feel like ive chilled out alot this month...i turned into a crazed woman and felt so stressed last month and tbh it took it out of me...so gonna not symptom spot this month.(she says)ha.
> 
> Tink congrats on your positive opk have fun :)

Throlley,Every other day I think is a great method my dh also has a low sperm count and we also did that with the cbm and continuing this month... , and yes have fun. Let's hope to get a sticky bean soon.:hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi everyone 

tink glad u both had a good blow out it needs to be done good stress release.

Miracle thanx so much fx crossed this monitor does the job...is your dh doing anything to improve his :spermy: etc...what day r u on your cbfm?

Hows u fruitful?1sttry?Friskyfish? 

Happy weekend everyone 1st day we have had the heating on this year so nice to feel all cosy x:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> tink glad u both had a good blow out it needs to be done good stress release.
> 
> Miracle thanx so much fx crossed this monitor does the job...is your dh doing anything to improve his :spermy: etc...what day r u on your cbfm?
> 
> Hows u fruitful?1sttry?Friskyfish?
> 
> Happy weekend everyone 1st day we have had the heating on this year so nice to feel all cosy x:dust::dust::dust:

Throlley, my hubby has been taking " wheat germ oil" lots and lots of it and me too. I am on day 10 on cbfm its says that I am on High fertility so there is going to be some "dancing" this week end :happydance: ...lol. How about you did you start? which day are you on?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hey, Trolley. Sounds like a good plan you've got going there. We are also using Maca. I think it's working as I've felt more balanced and OH seems to have an increased amount of swimmers if you know what I mean:winkwink:
> 
> So I think my first actual positive OPK was this morning, not yesterday..even though it was really close to being so. I'm keeping all my OPKs in a notebook this month and this morning I took another test and it was WAY darker than yesterday's and upon further inspection yesterday's looked like it was almost positive but just not quite there. Test at 7:30 am was definitely a SOLID positive though!:thumbup:
> 
> Last night we had a great time going dancing and we both ended up drinking a fair deal:blush:but it was SO NICE for us to just cut loose as we've both been kinda stressed lately with family issues and I think we both really needed it. Poor OH is hungover today. I was sure we weren't going to have a chance at BD but then he woke me up with a "sample"..apologizing that was the best he could do in this state but he knew i was ovulating so he did his best. I found that to be so sweet that he was feeling ill but so committed he still did what he could. Poor thing, I did what I needed to do and ordered the sweet man a pizza to try and soak up the residual alcohol, lol.
> 
> Hope you girls are doing well. Loads of baby dust to all:dust:

Hi tink just wondered how much maca do u and the dh take every day...how long have u both been taking it?Do u feel any different?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Miracle2012 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> tink glad u both had a good blow out it needs to be done good stress release.
> 
> Miracle thanx so much fx crossed this monitor does the job...is your dh doing anything to improve his :spermy: etc...what day r u on your cbfm?
> 
> Hows u fruitful?1sttry?Friskyfish?
> 
> Happy weekend everyone 1st day we have had the heating on this year so nice to feel all cosy x:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Throlley, my hubby has been taking " wheat germ oil" lots and lots of it and me too. I am on day 10 on cbfm its says that I am on High fertility so there is going to be some "dancing" this week end :happydance: ...lol. How about you did you start? which day are you on?Click to expand...

Today im on day 8 on cbfm...i started on day 6 and 7 those 2 days i had a faint second line and today just one very clear line...so not sure whats going on but still not fertile in my fertile window...fx it comes this month


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hows everyone....

Ive been struck down with the flu:cold:so not much :sex:atm....lovely dh got me a nice bottle of red to cheer me up...shame i couldnt taste it...oh well one glass :wine:should help me :sleep:

Hope u all had a lovely weekend....

ps i heard tomato soup helps mens fertility...perfect for this weather and dh loves it :winkwink:


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! Sorry I've been a bit quiet. Glad to hear everyone's doing well!

'fraid I have nothing exciting to report. I'm waiting to O. OPKs are still negative but starting to get darker, so I should hopefully get a clear positive within the next few days. Just BDing away in the meantime ;) xxx


----------



## Fruitful

I just got a positive OPK - yay! I'm ridiculously excited at getting a smiley face! xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> I just got a positive OPK - yay! I'm ridiculously excited at getting a smiley face! xxx

Congrats....mine r still negative:nope::nope::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls! 

Trolley, me and OH are taking 500mg Maca capsules 1-2 times daily. Both our libidos have been increased and there are more :spermy: which is great. Plus, my OPKs are getting stronger results than before, the lines are much darker and I wonder if the Maca has anything to do with it...:thumbup:
Sorry to hear that you're sick. That is just the worst. Sounds like your hubby is very sweet and I'm crossing fingers you'll be in tip top condition by ovulation time!:flower:

Congrats Fruitful on the positive OPK!! Hope you catch that eggy, go get it girl!! :happydance:

As for me, after two days of positive OPKs, I'm starting to fade out back to negative. Had a good amount of EWCM yesterday so we BD'd and took advantage. My temp hasn't shifted yet as of this morning so I believe I'm in the limbo stage between the LH surge and the egg actually popping out or whatever. I expect my temp to go up in a day or two. I'd like to fit in at least one more round of BD before then. FX'd. :thumbup:


----------



## Tink80

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> I just got a positive OPK - yay! I'm ridiculously excited at getting a smiley face! xxx
> 
> Congrats....mine r still negative:nope::nope::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Don't worry hon, your body is probably waiting till your feeling a little better before you ovulate. Stress or illness can definitely delay it. Hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> I just got a positive OPK - yay! I'm ridiculously excited at getting a smiley face! xxx
> 
> Congrats....mine r still negative:nope::nope::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry hon, your body is probably waiting till your feeling a little better before you ovulate. Stress or illness can definitely delay it. Hope you feel better soon:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx tink didnt think it mite delay my ovulation but yeah your probably right...thats great u got a good amount of :sex: in...thats great about the maca too...how long u both been taking it?Im so pleased it seems to have improved his :spermy:...im feeling very positive someone will get a bfp soon :happydance:


----------



## Miracle2012

....


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley Dolly, I'm so sorry you're feeling rough! :hugs: I wouldn't worry about the OPKs being neg. As Tink says, your body might be waiting til you're feeling better. Also, we're all on slightly different cycles (and I got a positive earlier than I expected), so we probably won't all be Oing at the same time every month. Keep us posted. I hope you feel better soon.

Tink, I'm glad the maca's been working for you two. All sounds very promising for this month - fingers crossed!!

Miracle2012, it looks like you posted but it's coming up blank. How are things going for you?

1st Try and Friskyfish, I hope you're both well. let us know how you're doing!

Off to practice my yoga... :)

xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Trolley Dolly, I'm so sorry you're feeling rough! :hugs: I wouldn't worry about the OPKs being neg. As Tink says, your body might be waiting til you're feeling better. Also, we're all on slightly different cycles (and I got a positive earlier than I expected), so we probably won't all be Oing at the same time every month. Keep us posted. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Tink, I'm glad the maca's been working for you two. All sounds very promising for this month - fingers crossed!!
> 
> Miracle2012, it looks like you posted but it's coming up blank. How are things going for you?
> 
> 1st Try and Friskyfish, I hope you're both well. let us know how you're doing!
> 
> Off to practice my yoga... :)
> 
> xxx

Thanx fruitful.....well today is still negative but there was a very faint blue line so should defo be the end of the week....we r all in the same week just all a few days out of each other....think im pretty much on par with u miracle...not sure what happened to your post hun :shrug:
Well im still full of cold grrr its awful but hey i still managed to get :sex:in.
We r trying every 2-3 days thats what our doctor told us to do in the first place then we can say we have tried both methods when we head to our appointment on the 16th.
What test do u think we should be asking our doctor to do this time...defo another sa test for dh???
hope everyone is well....
Tink is the O over now?Fruitful r u in O still too??
Miracle hows your cbfm....do u only get a peak on one day normally and is it normally the day after u get 3 full bars??


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls!
Well, I am 1dpo today. As predicted, my temp rose this morning and my CM has gone from EW to creamy. We didn't get another round of BD in like I hoped so we'll just have to hope we did enough. We BD'd days 8,10,12, and 14 and I O'd on day 15. DH says he might be up to another round today (day 16) and I told him we could go for it.. even though it might be too late, who knows.. it couldn't hurt right? Maybe there's still a chance.

I'm actually quite surprised my CM changed so drastically over night. I have never seen a change so quickly in my CM. OPKs are negative but still quite dark like they were right before my positive so maybe I'm fading out...:shrug:

I hope you all are doing well...I guess I'm in the TWW wait now.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Trolley Dolly, I'm so sorry you're feeling rough! :hugs: I wouldn't worry about the OPKs being neg. As Tink says, your body might be waiting til you're feeling better. Also, we're all on slightly different cycles (and I got a positive earlier than I expected), so we probably won't all be Oing at the same time every month. Keep us posted. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Tink, I'm glad the maca's been working for you two. All sounds very promising for this month - fingers crossed!!
> 
> Miracle2012, it looks like you posted but it's coming up blank. How are things going for you?
> 
> 1st Try and Friskyfish, I hope you're both well. let us know how you're doing!
> 
> Off to practice my yoga... :)
> 
> xxx

So far so good, thanks for asking. i'm waiting for my 1st appointment which is on Friday afternoon. hoping to see something on altrasound as well.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well.

I wish you all a successfull big O. I'm going for my 1st appointment on Friday i will be 6 weeks.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> 1ST TRY said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Wow! that good news fruitful to hear abt your rubella immunity test result.
> 
> Trolley_D That's a wonderful idea, hope you will see her tomorrow and get the right info.
> 
> Tink80 Just go for BD every second day, remember a sperm can survive up to 6 days.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 1st Try, how are you doing? Are you still getting cramps? I seem to be reading everywhere that they're very common in early pregnancy. Are you feeling any different otherwise? xxClick to expand...

It looks like they are not going anywhere until i finish the 1st trimester. That's what my friends with kids are saying.


----------



## Miracle2012

Hello ladies well I can't get to page 21 of this thread don't know why ... but i can get to page 22. Anyways I am doing well ... bd every other day, its been fun. 
Throlly how are you doing with the cbfm? I haven't gotten a peak ( 3 bars) yet but it gives me 2 days of peak and it is usually after about 6 days of high ( 2 bars), I think it is probably coming in the next 2 days. 

1st try good luck for your first appointment, everything will go well.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi everyone! Well, I think I'm probably now in the tww, as I had ovulation pains on Tuesday. We did our best, so fingers crossed! I'm trying to find something to take my mind off symptom spotting - I think I'm probably going to put a bit more time into cooking, as I've been trying to improve our diet over the last few months and include more fruit and veg and less processed food. Then if I don't get pregnant straight away, I'll hopefully at least be healthier by the time I do!

Glad to hear everyone's doing well! xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies well im still waiting for the big O....my ticker seems to say 3 days to go on here too....cbfm is still on showing one bar...so im just :coffee:me and dh r trying every 2-3 days and c how that goes....

Miracle-U Od before me i thought we were the same :dohh: ps my name is spelt trolley u spell it throlley :haha: i quite like it though makes me smile every time...its probably how i say it after a few:wine:...

So girlies your all in 2 ww great stuff wish i was....well keep yourselfs sane "Keep Calm and Lets Get Pregnant"we need another :bfp:

1st try im really pleased your pregnancy is going very well:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hello ladies well im still waiting for the big O....my ticker seems to say 3 days to go on here too....cbfm is still on showing one bar...so im just :coffee:me and dh r trying every 2-3 days and c how that goes....
> 
> Miracle-U Od before me i thought we were the same :dohh: ps my name is spelt trolley u spell it throlley :haha: i quite like it though makes me smile every time...its probably how i say it after a few:wine:...
> 
> So girlies your all in 2 ww great stuff wish i was....well keep yourselfs sane "Keep Calm and Lets Get Pregnant"we need another :bfp:
> 
> 1st try im really pleased your pregnancy is going very well:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:


oops ! sorry Trolley didn't realize that I spelled your name wrong :blush:.... ](*,) . Well I know my ticker says that I od but actually my cbfm is still giving me 2 bars yesterday and this am, eventhough i still felt some od pain all day yesterday. Either way I have been bd with dh every other day therefore should be covered. By the end of this week I should be starting the tww. I think I am still ahead of you by a few days. Keep up with the baby dance every other day and remember have fun.
@ Fruitful - cooking is a great way to get thru the tww or a book.... btw any of you red the 50 shades of gray? I just started it and its quite freaky...lol.

I am happy everyone is doing well...let's cross our fingers for some baby dust and sticky beans. GL to all of you ... xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Miracle2012

I finally od today day 17 according to my cbfm ( got my third bar with the egg). since we have been bd every other day I hope some little guys were there waiting for that egg...lol. Anyways you ladies are quiet nowadays. I hope all is well.


----------



## Tink80

Hi, Miracle. Glad to hear you O'd and FX'd you caught that eggy!:thumbup:

Well the last few days I have been really tired. I feel like it is way too early to see that as a symptom so maybe something else is going on with me.

Last night some twinges and pulling in my abdomen through today. I just feel sore in my stomach? Telling myself not to read too much into it.

I'm trying to relax as much as I can and distract myself really so not much to report:coffee:

Hope you girls are all doing well.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hello Buddies

My appointment went well, i saw my little angel and i also heared a heart beat. it was an amazing experience. The doctor confirmed that everything thus far looks great. my next appointment is Mid November.

Good luck to you all on your 2WW and big O for Trolley-D.


----------



## Fruitful

That's awesome news, 1st Try - I'm so glad for you! That's very early to hear a heartbeat, isn't it, which must be a good sign!

No symptoms from me, girls. I think I'm around 6dpo now, which I guess would be a bit early for symptoms, but I'll keep you posted if anything comes up.

Tink and Miracle, good luck with the 2ww! Fingers crossed!

Trolley Dolly, any updates on your O? How are you finding the cbfm? xxx


----------



## Tink80

1stTry, great news about your appointment, so pleased for you :flower:

Well, I am feeling sick today. Headache, sinuses, and some queasiness. I'm prone to sinus infections and migraines though and it does make me feel nauseous at times so I'm pretty sure it's related to that and not a symptom. Lovely thing I inherited from my Mom's side of the family..all the women are built that way..Ugh. Just gonna rest and read.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Fruitful

Tink80 said:


> 1stTry, great news about your appointment, so pleased for you :flower:
> 
> Well, I am feeling sick today. Headache, sinuses, and some queasiness. I'm prone to sinus infections and migraines though and it does make me feel nauseous at times so I'm pretty sure it's related to that and not a symptom. Lovely thing I inherited from my Mom's side of the family..all the women are built that way..Ugh. Just gonna rest and read.
> 
> Hope you're all well.

Sorry to hear you're feeling sick, Tink - that sounds rough :hugs:. I hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> That's awesome news, 1st Try - I'm so glad for you! That's very early to hear a heartbeat, isn't it, which must be a good sign!
> 
> No symptoms from me, girls. I think I'm around 6dpo now, which I guess would be a bit early for symptoms, but I'll keep you posted if anything comes up.
> 
> Tink and Miracle, good luck with the 2ww! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Trolley Dolly, any updates on your O? How are you finding the cbfm? xxx

Take it easy Fruitful, my symptoms started at 8dpo. just keep your mind off a bit if possible. i know how hard it is but just try and good luck.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> 1stTry, great news about your appointment, so pleased for you :flower:
> 
> Well, I am feeling sick today. Headache, sinuses, and some queasiness. I'm prone to sinus infections and migraines though and it does make me feel nauseous at times so I'm pretty sure it's related to that and not a symptom. Lovely thing I inherited from my Mom's side of the family..all the women are built that way..Ugh. Just gonna rest and read.
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're feeling sick, Tink - that sounds rough :hugs:. I hope you feel better soon. xxClick to expand...

Hi Tink80, how many dpo are you on? hang in there girl, you will be fine soon.
Hubby catched a terrible flu after i conceved, who knows? maybe theres something inn there.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Friskyfish we miss u girl, hope u are doing well.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hope your all well been really busy this past week....hope your all hanging in there with the 2ww....
I had my peak on the cbfm yesterday but im away with work but prior to that we had :sex:every other day but this is so much later than i thought for the big O...i dunno if epo has anything to do with it as ive heard it can make u ovulate later....or mayb ive just been wrong and my opks have been wrong who knows time will tell....

Tink sorry to hear your unwel my dh is now too we have both had it so much going around...:cry:

Roll on the 16th for our doctors appointment x


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, girls. I'm feeling better today. Just extra tired. We've got errands to do today though so I guess I'm gonna have to suck it up.
1stTry, if something is in there I will be more than happy to be ill for the next 9 months, lol...fx'd:winkwink:

Trolley, sounds like you got your bases covered anyway. Our bodies are so odd..who knows if it was the EPO or just a fluke thing. Maybe the appt. will ease your mind.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hows everyone doing....im in the 2ww wait now finally...its been a long month monday and tuesday i had my peak on the cbfm and yesterday i still had a high so we :sex: after the last episode of Mrs Biggs....did any of u watch it i loved it!!Gonna miss it :(
Im also reading the last book of 50 shades trilogy...they r good im slow with this one actually getting abit bored but hey they get u in the mood big time...think theres going to be a 50 shades baby boom this year...abit like the Barry white baby boom year :rofl:.
Any one symptom spotting or is everyone keeping it cool...im gonna try my best to keep it real like ian beale but its so hard grrr.Well good luck ladies we need another bfp this month:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Hello Buddies
> 
> My appointment went well, i saw my little angel and i also heared a heart beat. it was an amazing experience. The doctor confirmed that everything thus far looks great. my next appointment is Mid November.
> 
> Good luck to you all on your 2WW and big O for Trolley-D.

Wow congratz 1st try so pleased for u how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Miracle2012

Hello Ladies...Well I don't have anything special going on beside trying to occupy my time and see if those two weeks can go by fast. My boobies are bit sore and i had some menstrual cramps but I am not thinking too much of it since it is still quite early and don't want to put my hopes too high. I hope one of us get a BFP this month we all worked so hard. 
Trolley - cbfm usually gives two high peak days it did the same for me. Now I am back to 1 bar ( low). Anyways take it ez and remember you are not alone we in the same boat.
1st try- I am happy everything went well


----------



## Tink80

Hey, girls. Well, I was keeping it cool until two days ago I broke down and tested and now that I started I can't stop!! LOL...:wacko:
Temps been up, sore boobs, and lots of creamy cm. I wanna be cool but who am I kidding??:haha:
Here's my test from this morning, I feel like I see something on the invert but I don't even trust my eyes anymore...why am I so crazy about this??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58343


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hey, girls. Well, I was keeping it cool until two days ago I broke down and tested and now that I started I can't stop!! LOL...:wacko:
> Temps been up, sore boobs, and lots of creamy cm. I wanna be cool but who am I kidding??:haha:
> Here's my test from this morning, I feel like I see something on the invert but I don't even trust my eyes anymore...why am I so crazy about this??
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58343

Hi tink at first i thought i could only see one line then when i tilted the screen i thought i could see a faint second line.....Oooo fingers crossed so much for u...keep us posted :dust:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Miracle2012 said:


> Hello Ladies...Well I don't have anything special going on beside trying to occupy my time and see if those two weeks can go by fast. My boobies are bit sore and i had some menstrual cramps but I am not thinking too much of it since it is still quite early and don't want to put my hopes too high. I hope one of us get a BFP this month we all worked so hard.
> Trolley - cbfm usually gives two high peak days it did the same for me. Now I am back to 1 bar ( low). Anyways take it ez and remember you are not alone we in the same boat.
> 1st try- I am happy everything went well

Hi miracle i cant believe i had a peak so late i was so out with the opks...not sure if its cause i had a cold...i had 2 days of high followed by 2 peak days and a high and now im back to low...when do u class dpo from??


----------



## Miracle2012

Tink80 said:


> Hey, girls. Well, I was keeping it cool until two days ago I broke down and tested and now that I started I can't stop!! LOL...:wacko:
> Temps been up, sore boobs, and lots of creamy cm. I wanna be cool but who am I kidding??:haha:
> Here's my test from this morning, I feel like I see something on the invert but I don't even trust my eyes anymore...why am I so crazy about this??
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58343

Wow Tink80 this look pretty positive to me. Yeahhh!!! I am getting really excited for you.


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...Well I don't have anything special going on beside trying to occupy my time and see if those two weeks can go by fast. My boobies are bit sore and i had some menstrual cramps but I am not thinking too much of it since it is still quite early and don't want to put my hopes too high. I hope one of us get a BFP this month we all worked so hard.
> Trolley - cbfm usually gives two high peak days it did the same for me. Now I am back to 1 bar ( low). Anyways take it ez and remember you are not alone we in the same boat.
> 1st try- I am happy everything went well
> 
> Hi miracle i cant believe i had a peak so late i was so out with the opks...not sure if its cause i had a cold...i had 2 days of high followed by 2 peak days and a high and now im back to low...when do u class dpo from??Click to expand...

Trolley- i usually start dpo day after the second peak. Before cbfm I was way out myself. lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Fruitful

Tink80 said:


> Hey, girls. Well, I was keeping it cool until two days ago I broke down and tested and now that I started I can't stop!! LOL...:wacko:
> Temps been up, sore boobs, and lots of creamy cm. I wanna be cool but who am I kidding??:haha:
> Here's my test from this morning, I feel like I see something on the invert but I don't even trust my eyes anymore...why am I so crazy about this??
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58343

Ooh, Tink :) It definitely looks like a positive to me on the photo! :thumbup: I'm really excited for you and will be keeping my fingers crossed. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Fruitful

Hi everyone! Well, I've been feeling really down the last couple of days. Going by the last couple of months, I'd say there's a good chance it's early PMS, but I'll keep you posted (af's due in a week). I've been having a bit of mild cramping and sensitive nipples, but I think these are probably just normal pre-af signs for me. 

I hate the end of the 2ww. I know I'm a week too early to be giving up hope, but it's hit me this month that I no longer really believe it's going to happen for me. The first few months, I could really imagine myself getting and being pregnant, and now it's starting to feel like some far-off fantasy, if you know what I mean. Meh :( Had a chat to DH about it and he admitted he's also getting a bit concerned that it hasn't happened for us yet (8th month), although he felt there was still lots of stuff we could try to improve our chances. Anyway, I should probably stop feeling sorry for myself and go and catch some sunshine :)

Miracle, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Your symptoms sound promising - hang in there!

Trolley Dolly, I'm pleased the cbfm is proving useful - hopefully you'll have caught that egg! And your appointment's really soon now, which is good. xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Hi everyone! Well, I've been feeling really down the last couple of days. Going by the last couple of months, I'd say there's a good chance it's early PMS, but I'll keep you posted (af's due in a week). I've been having a bit of mild cramping and sensitive nipples, but I think these are probably just normal pre-af signs for me.
> 
> I hate the end of the 2ww. I know I'm a week too early to be giving up hope, but it's hit me this month that I no longer really believe it's going to happen for me. The first few months, I could really imagine myself getting and being pregnant, and now it's starting to feel like some far-off fantasy, if you know what I mean. Meh :( Had a chat to DH about it and he admitted he's also getting a bit concerned that it hasn't happened for us yet (8th month), although he felt there was still lots of stuff we could try to improve our chances. Anyway, I should probably stop feeling sorry for myself and go and catch some sunshine :)
> 
> Miracle, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Your symptoms sound promising - hang in there!
> 
> Trolley Dolly, I'm pleased the cbfm is proving useful - hopefully you'll have caught that egg! And your appointment's really soon now, which is good. xx

Hey fruitful...pls dont get defeated yet hun:hugs:....but i know exactly how your feeling too...it does get harder every month and sometimes we all need a month where we need a meltdown...we r human after all...and u are not alone we are all going through the same thing some months better than others...chin up chick but dont give up till the wicked witch shows....try to stay positive....and yes get some sunshine good source of vit d...where r u too have sunshine??Ha Ha xx

Well ladies im in a good place wether i get pregnant or not...this week ive been swimming...went for a run last nite and just finished a spinning class...i feel on top of the world...so gonna get back into my fitness it makes me feel great...and takes my mind off babies ha ha hoping to trim up for xmas too xx


----------



## Tink80

hi, girls. i'm starting to think i'm out. AF due on Sunday. Here's today's tests.....not looking good.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58638

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58637


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> hi, girls. i'm starting to think i'm out. AF due on Sunday. Here's today's tests.....not looking good.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58638
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58637

Hi tink the 1st test i can c a line on the second i think i can c something but not sure if my eyes r playing tricks on me....which is the 1st and second test and what times did u take them?Fxd for u xx


----------



## Tink80

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> hi, girls. i'm starting to think i'm out. AF due on Sunday. Here's today's tests.....not looking good.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58638
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58637
> 
> Hi tink the 1st test i can c a line on the second i think i can c something but not sure if my eyes r playing tricks on me....which is the 1st and second test and what times did u take them?Fxd for u xxClick to expand...

These are both with FMU from today (I am a night owl so FMU is like..noon for me, LOL!!). I peed in a cup..dipped the wondfo strip first and the FRER second.
I just gave myself a stern talking to not to be depressed yet. It's hard not to think negative but I've got to open my heart and have hope, right? Even if it's gonna hurt worse later...which goes against every instinct I have. But maybe that's why I haven't gotten pregnant yet...never letting myself hope enough. 
My hubby told me to go ahead and get my hopes up and think real positive and he will be here to pick up the pieces if he has to. It's scary but I'm trying..


----------



## Tink80

apparently i pee better at night?...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58728


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> apparently i pee better at night?...
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test58728

Tink i can c a second line there....fxd for u...i think your dh is right...thinking positive and being in the right place of mind is so good for your body...the mind is a very powerful thing and once its set right it will work wonders for your body and soul...bless your dh for saying he will be there....thats so sweet x


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley Dolly, thanks so much for your kind words - that really cheered me up when I needed it, and I've been feeling so much more positive today. Yeah, I think sometimes you just need to cry and then pick yourself back up again. I'm glad to hear about all your activities!! Exercise is awesome, and I'm also determined to start doing more this month. As you say, the mind-body connection is so important, and I really want to work on both. So it'll be daily yoga and maybe a bit of running as well.

Tink, I still think I can see a line on the two wondfos, but not sure about the frer. Maybe they're different sensitivities? I love what your dh said about letting yourself hope and him being there for you if you need it later - he sounds really lovely. Stay strong and positive, girl! :hugs: Keep us posted. xx


----------



## Tink80

Well, I'm out girls....I hope one of you get your BFP this month:hugs:


----------



## Fruitful

Tink80 said:


> Well, I'm out girls....I hope one of you get your BFP this month:hugs:

Aww, Tink, I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I hope you're doing ok. I know it probably doesn't feel like it right now, but it's just a matter of time, and any month now you'll be getting the bfp you deserve. I guess this time just wasn't meant to be for some reason. Have some wine, treat yourself, get pampered. It's a brand new month and new chance. Take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## Fruitful

No news from me, girls. Just patiently waiting for af (due on Thursday or Friday). No interesting symptoms to report, but I'm feeling pretty cheerful all things considered. How's everyone doing? xx


----------



## Miracle2012

Tink - I am sorry you didn't get your BFP this month,however don't give up it will come. 
On my side I think I am hoping so much for a BFP that everything ( sore boobs, high temp,cramps) seems to be a symptom, but we all know they can as well mean the witch is on the way...lol. AF is due on Saturday. I am trying not to test because I don't want to be dissapointed too early, so I will test maybe friday or saturday.. I hope I can handle not testing until then. GL to me...lol. Anyways girls I will keep you posted. FXd for all of us.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Well, I'm out girls....I hope one of you get your BFP this month:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:roll on november x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful amd miracle :dust::dust:

Well im ok...ive had some twinges and red nips and heavy breasts but i had all this last month also dont think implantaion will of happened yet...so trying to keep busy im away atm so thats helping...books and sun...gl ladies x


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm out girls....I hope one of you get your BFP this month:hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:roll on november xClick to expand...

Hi Tink i'm sorry to hear that girl :hugs:, i know how it feels. Never give up, put your self together and get ready for the next round and try to relax :coffee:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies, i just want to let you know that i'm still with you and i will never leave you guys. i love you all.


----------



## Fruitful

I just started spotting, so, going by the last few months' pattern, I'm pretty sure af will be there in the next couple of days. Ah well, better luck to me next month! :) xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> I just started spotting, so, going by the last few months' pattern, I'm pretty sure af will be there in the next couple of days. Ah well, better luck to me next month! :) xx

Oh no...chin up fruitful pls dont be sad :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> I just started spotting, so, going by the last few months' pattern, I'm pretty sure af will be there in the next couple of days. Ah well, better luck to me next month! :) xx
> 
> Oh no...chin up fruitful pls dont be sad :hugs::hugs: xClick to expand...

Aww, thanks, Trolley Dolly - that's really nice! :flower: Am feeling a bit better today. We've booked a nice (if slightly belated!) honeymoon for the end of the month, so at least that's something to look forward to - and I figure some sun and relaxation will help get us in better shape for babymaking (even if I won't actually O during the holiday, but I think in a way that's better as it'll completely take the pressure off for us).

How's everyone doing? Any symptoms? Plans for the next month? xxx


----------



## Tink80

Fruitful, the honeymoon trip sounds lovely and relaxing.

Well, I am doing okay. On CD4 and AF is light so I think she's planning to leave me soon (yay!). I am feeling okay, got my calendar all marked up for this cycle's plans, lol.


----------



## Miracle2012

Hi ladies! I am due on Saturday took an hpt and it was negative. I will do another one on Friday since it might be too early and until af doesn't show there is still a chance right . I will keep you posted. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! AF arrived today, so I'm officially out. But I'm not too disheartened and keeping my fingers crossed for November. Ninth time lucky, right? ;)

I think I'm going to take a step back this month. I'm going to chill out about BDing, and I'm going to stop taking the pregnacare tablets, as I figure I've probably stocked up on anything I might need by now (though I'll still take folic acid obviously). I'm also thinking of not doing OPKs, as I seem to O at pretty much the same time every month, and I don't think they're really adding much (though if we're still not having any luck in the next couple of months, I'll probably be asking for a cbfm for Xmas!). Lots of yoga and meditation.

Tink, what are your plans for this month?

Miracle, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for your next test. I'm always reading about people who don't get BFPs before 14dpo or even a few days after that. Keep us posted!

Trolley Dolly, how are things going? Any symptoms?

1st Try, thanks again for your lovely message to us - I hope all is well with you!

xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies to all of u how have got af this month :hugs::hugs:

Im trying to keep cool and not symptom spot.....but i cant help it....well since O ive had the feeling of af is on its way it was quite strong but not so much now....my nipples are very sore but i think it mite be from the 3.5 miles i ran on saturday...but also im getting stabbing pains through my breasts this is a first for me this has been since O too....it all sounds good and im trying to stay positive...but im also not tying to get my hopes up too much as its getting harder to cope with not getting a bfp....

Miracle fxd for u x

!st try thats so sweet i hope your doing well....hows it been so far?x


----------



## Miracle2012

Hi ladies AF showed up 2 days early :-(. For some reason my areolas darkened this cycle and i thought for days it might be a good sign but after 3 bfn and AF's arrival I realized it was not related to any pregnancy.I wonder what else can do that...i had that on my last pregnancy but not before af... so that is bizarre. Anyway lets stay positive and keep on trying. 
Fxd for you Trolley. keep us posted.


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls. Sorry to those who got AF:hugs:

Well, I am baffled by my cycle this month. I got a raging positive OPK on Day 6..isn't that crazy?! We BD'd but now I am really confused as I've been estimating I ovulate on day 14 or 15. I guess we'll just BD when we can and keep fingers crossed.

Nothing special planned this month though I did purchase a saliva ferning microscope because I'm getting a little tired of OPKs and wanted to see if this is a better option for me. Hopefully it'll arrive soon so I can start getting used to using it.

Baby dust to you all.........:dust:


----------



## Fruitful

Miracle, I'm sorry to hear that af arrived :hugs::hugs: I hope you're doing ok. Fx for this month.

Tink, how weird about the early positive opk. Lucky you got that BD in!

Trolley Dolly, are your symptoms still there? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Isn't your appointment at the end of the week?

xx


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies, so far so good. the Nausea is the only thing that keeps on reminding me that someone is growing inn there. i cannot eat anything fried, well i guess this is a best time to practise to be a vegetarrian.


----------



## Fruitful

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies, so far so good. the Nausea is the only thing that keeps on reminding me that someone is growing inn there. i cannot eat anything fried, well i guess this is a best time to practise to be a vegetarrian.

Glad to hear that you're doing well! The nausea must be difficult, but I understand it's a good sign! Take care, and keep us updated. xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hope everyone is well....today:witch:showed up....i really thought i had a good chance this month being the 1st using the cbfm and i had some lots of symptoms and was 2 days late :cry:
So im feeling really fed up today.We missed our doctors appointment as dh got in late from work.... he needs a good kick up the backside cause hes not that concerned he just says it will happen when it happens grrr so annoying.
Last nite i watched a movie what to expect when your expecting...it was a really good film women going through lots of different pregnancys was a good giggle too.

Well i hope your all still around seems to have gone quiet...roll on november xxx


----------



## Fruitful

:hugs: :hugs: to you, Trolley Dolly - af is rubbish, and I know from past experience that it's especially rubbish when you're half expecting it not to arrive :( Sorry also to hear you missed your appointment, you must be feeling really fed up right now. Is it possible to reschedule? I'll be thinking of you, and I hope you manage to find some nice things to do over the next few days to take care of yourself. xx


----------



## Miracle2012

Hi ladies. Many disappointments this month for many of us, Thankfully October is almost gone.

Trolley I am sorry about af showing up, I was hoping one of us on this thread would get their BFP but I guess we need to be a little bit more patient. cbfm did not make it happen either for me this month but I still believe it is a great tool. it worked once for me it can work again I am sure.

lets keep Fxd for November ladies.


----------



## Tink80

Sorry AF showed up for you, Trolley. It's worse when it's late and gives you false hope. And I'd be upset too about the appt...Men are so odd sometimes. Big hugs, babe :hugs:

I still can't believe I O'd this early this cycle. Normally it'd be around this weekend so I'm still monitoring things, half expecting the "real O" to show up just in case that early deal was a false surge or something. Me and DH think we should probably BD around that time too just to be on the safe side. I'm still pretty confused about the whole thing but I am just telling myself the body can be a funny thing and I won't really be able to grasp what's gone on until I get later in my cycle so there's not much to do except keep an eye on things.

I got my saliva monitor yesterday and been playing with it. It's pretty cool. I only have a handful of OPKs left (they've all been negative since day 6, i'm testing daily now) so it's good timing for me to start getting used to using it. I'm intrigued by a post I saw of someone putting some of their husband's sperm on it to look at them and now I have to say I kinda want to try it next time we BD out of plain curiosity:haha: I came across a youtube video of someone using it that way too. I feel like a scientist, lol.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies thanx so much for all your kind words....im ok...im really pleased for my friend who got her bfp yesterday on her second round of ivf so some good news this month anyways.

Im not going to take epo this month as i think its making my cycles longer, this month was 32days and last month was 31days so im gonna c if i go back to my more regular cycle of 30days.Im also laying off the prenatals but just going to take folic acid its all getting to expensive...gonna use my cbfm and preseed and softcups next cycle and think im gonna lay of bd for 3 days before my peak if possible instead of bd every other day...cause when u do a sa they tell u refrain from bd for 3 days prior this makes me think the sperm must be at its best after 3 days...and then if this doesnt worked we have tried everything...
We r going to the doctors on tuesday so fingers crossed we can get some more help and advice.
Hope everyone is well anyone doing anything different this month??
xxx


----------



## Tink80

hi, girls :wave:

well, guess what. i got a positive opk today on cd13 so i'm thinking cd6 must have been a false surge. gonna try to catch that egg again, cross fingers for me, please??:flower:

trolley, i'm glad you feel better. and i've thought what you're thinking too about the 3 days making the sperm better. well not necessarily 3 days but i am just thinking of BD less so the times we do it really counts! it's a thought i've had. trying to be much less demanding this month and more casual about our timing.

i am not getting the hang of this saliva monitor yet so i guess i should buy more opks till i feel more confident.


----------



## Miracle2012

Where are you ladies!????


----------



## Tink80

Miracle2012 said:


> Where are you ladies!????

I'm here! :winkwink:

CD16 here..positive opks on cd 13, 14, and 15 so just finishing up covering all bases here for this cycle :thumbup:

What's going on for you?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Ello ladies hows everyone feeling....im up early on my day off cant sleep...got our doctors appointment this evening...got to be forceful just wondering what to push for this time??

Im on cd 7 think i will be feeding cbfm sticks from today...ive stopped the evening primrose to see if my cycles go back to 30days again...im just on folic acid dh is on wellman vitc with zinc... and this month we r just going to use the softcups and preseed... i have worked out when i should peak on my monitor if its the same as last month im going to be out of the country :(...what will be will be.
What r your plans this month??

Tink how often did u do the bd in the end?

Hi miracle hows the monitor did u get your peak yet?

Fruitful hows u?

1st try how u feeling any updates?

xxx


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls!

I'm here too! Just waiting to O. I've caved in and I started doing OPKs yesterday - should hopefully get a positive today or tomorrow. I'm just taking folic acid and nothing else special this month. I'm also cutting myself some slack and eating a little less healthily and having the odd cup of coffee and lots of tea ;) Also, we're trying to BD when we fancy rather than on some sort of schedule. So basically, I'm having a bit of a month off. My plan is to focus on relaxing rather than getting pregnant this month. We're leaving for our holiday this weekend, so I'm hoping that a few weeks of time-off, sun and massages will help with that!!

Miracle, how are you doing?

Tink, glad to hear you got your proper surge and that the BDing went well!

Trolley Dolly, I hope your appointment goes well today. I guess maybe push for further tests if you haven't already had them (blood tests to confirm ovulation, and possibly an HSG), and definitely another SA for your DH. Is the doctor a fertility specialist or a gp? If a gp, probably push for a referral. For me the main thing is always to leave the appointment with the doctor having laid out a firm plan of action, so that I understand what is likely to happen in the next couple of stages. I know it can be difficult to do, but if you have quite a few questions, it can help to write them down and bring the list to the appointment. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a helpful doctor - let us know how it goes!

1st Try - I hope you're well! 

xxx


----------



## Fruitful

Also, Trolley Dolly, I'm dreading the long-haul flight to our destination (about 11 hours), and as I'll be in the TWW I don't really think I should have any alcohol (which is what I normally do to relax!!!). It's a night flight, so I have a mask and earplugs and I'm hoping I can catch at least some sleep, which'll make the journey shorter :) I wanted to ask you whether you have any tips for stressed flyers? xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello fruitful thanx so much for all your advice gonna write this down so we can defo push for fs appointment....

Wow going on holiday i so need a holiday or something to look forward too where u going??...so normally i would suggest alcohol to calm u down...but being in the 2ww its not a good idea...i would say take some "kalms" read a good book and mayb look into some herbal sleeping tablets with it being a nite flight also the usual things wear your flight socks for that length of flight and get your circulation going by standing for a little while etc and lots of water...i bet u cant wait how exciting...:happydance:


----------



## Fruitful

Thanks, Trolley Dolly! We're off to Thailand - and, yes, I'm ridiculously excited!! xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Thanks, Trolley Dolly! We're off to Thailand - and, yes, I'm ridiculously excited!! xx

OMG Thailand is like one of my favorite places in the world....im so jel:mrgreen:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies so we both went to the doctors and seen our gp but the fertility gp we didnt have to say to much...as she was great apparently dh sperm count is fine no more tests need to be done on him...which is great news.So so months we were panicking cause the previous dr was crap and scared us basically.
For me im getting all my bloods done for rubella,progesterone,prolactin,thyroid,17bo(not sure what this one is),fsh and lh.Once i have all these tests done i have to go back which will be in a month or so as they have to be done at different times...
Then she said we will be then heading for a lap and dye opp...
So some good news and some bad she also took a swab from me there and then...so im really pleased shes really proactive...
We r pleased about dh but now worried about me but at least we r getting all the tests done so all in all we r both very happy with the appointment!


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hello ladies so we both went to the doctors and seen our gp but the fertility gp we didnt have to say to much...as she was great apparently dh sperm count is fine no more tests need to be done on him...which is great news.So so months we were panicking cause the previous dr was crap and scared us basically.
> For me im getting all my bloods done for rubella,progesterone,prolactin,thyroid,17bo(not sure what this one is),fsh and lh.Once i have all these tests done i have to go back which will be in a month or so as they have to be done at different times...
> Then she said we will be then heading for a lap and dye opp...
> So some good news and some bad she also took a swab from me there and then...so im really pleased shes really proactive...
> We r pleased about dh but now worried about me but at least we r getting all the tests done so all in all we r both very happy with the appointment!

Wow, she sounds really thorough and, as you say, proactive - that's great. Good news on the sperm count front! When are you starting to get the blood tests done?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies so we both went to the doctors and seen our gp but the fertility gp we didnt have to say to much...as she was great apparently dh sperm count is fine no more tests need to be done on him...which is great news.So so months we were panicking cause the previous dr was crap and scared us basically.
> For me im getting all my bloods done for rubella,progesterone,prolactin,thyroid,17bo(not sure what this one is),fsh and lh.Once i have all these tests done i have to go back which will be in a month or so as they have to be done at different times...
> Then she said we will be then heading for a lap and dye opp...
> So some good news and some bad she also took a swab from me there and then...so im really pleased shes really proactive...
> We r pleased about dh but now worried about me but at least we r getting all the tests done so all in all we r both very happy with the appointment!
> 
> Wow, she sounds really thorough and, as you say, proactive - that's great. Good news on the sperm count front! When are you starting to get the blood tests done?Click to expand...

I know really pleased with her tbh...my first bloods are done on day cd21 and second lot r on cd 2-4(hope im not away:() so not too long so hoping to be back to the drs end of nov for results and sorting out the lap and dye fxd!


----------



## Miracle2012

Ladies!! I see that everybody has a plan this month which is great and exciting. I am on CD 13 and I have not reached my peek yet on my monitor but dh and I do bd every other day. I want to take it ez the best way I know how, the TWW is the worst of all so I just started a new Job and hope it will keep my mind occupied. 

Trolley good news for your hubby and I am sure everything will be fine for you too don't worry too much. 
Fruitful enjoy your time in Thailand... it sounds fun. 
tink80 - I am doing great and I am happy to hear from you ladies.

Fxd this month for all of us no matter what. !!!


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi ladies, I'm here, I've been reading your columns using hubby's laptop and i didn't want to login and comment.

Thanks for your shout outs.

I'm 10 weeks today and the nausea is getting better everyday.

Fruitful Enjoy your holidays, you worth it.

Trolley_D That's good news hey, stay positive and relax the rest will follow.

Tink I guess from today or tomorrow you will be officially on 2WW, take it easy and find your self a new hobby if possible. 

Miracle Just do it every second day and all the best on your new job

GOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi everyone!

I'm a bit confused, as I'm still getting negative OPKs but I feel kind of bloated and crampy, like ovulation might be coming soon. Ah well, we'll just keep on doing our thing and see what happens :) - I'll keep you posted! xx


----------



## Miracle2012

@ 1stry thank you!! I am trying to do this method ( every 2nd day). hopefully I will get a sticky bean one of these day.
@ fruitful maybe you ovulating soon as you said. 
As for myself, my cbfm indicates that I am ovulating today cd14 so its different from the other cycles. I usually O late so I guess its different this cycle.

GL to all of you ladies this month. keep us posted.


----------



## Fruitful

Yay - I finally got a positive OPK! I'm so relieved. It really does vary from month to month, doesn't it?
Hope everyone's well!
xx


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Yay - I finally got a positive OPK! I'm so relieved. It really does vary from month to month, doesn't it?
> Hope everyone's well!
> xx

Happyyyyy.... SO TODAY IT'S A DO OR DIE DAY:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Enjoy and don't think about the baby when you are doing it...


----------



## Fruitful

1ST TRY said:


> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> Yay - I finally got a positive OPK! I'm so relieved. It really does vary from month to month, doesn't it?
> Hope everyone's well!
> xx
> 
> Happyyyyy.... SO TODAY IT'S A DO OR DIE DAY:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Enjoy and don't think about the baby when you are doing it...Click to expand...

lol - I'll do my best ;) xx


----------



## Tink80

Yay, Fruitful! Go catch that eggy, girl!:winkwink:

Me, I am 4dpo so just kinda chillin out:coffee:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Good stuff fruitful....get bding....im on cd 10 only taking folic acid ive knocked epo on the head as i think it was making my cycles longer...hows everyone else anything new this month x


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! Just to say I probably won't be on BnB much the next few weeks, as we'll be away, but I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! xxx


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, Fruitful. Will be keeping fingers crossed for you too!
Girls, I have some cramps and spotting and today is 6dpo. I never spot between periods and AF is not due until Nov. 3rd or 4th....I am really praying this is IB.


----------



## Miracle2012

Tink80 said:


> Thanks, Fruitful. Will be keeping fingers crossed for you too!
> Girls, I have some cramps and spotting and today is 6dpo. I never spot between periods and AF is not due until Nov. 3rd or 4th....I am really praying this is IB.

Tink this sounds great!! Crossing fingers for you..Keep us posted.


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, Miracle!:flower:
I broke down and tested way too early today and of course it was BFN, I'm hopeless :haha: 
I have been having some twinges and feeling of fullness. Had a little bit of nausea last nights and boobs are a little sensitive. Hope it's a good sign and not just evil PMS.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Tink80 said:


> Thanks, Miracle!:flower:
> I broke down and tested way too early today and of course it was BFN, I'm hopeless :haha:
> I have been having some twinges and feeling of fullness. Had a little bit of nausea last nights and boobs are a little sensitive. Hope it's a good sign and not just evil PMS.

I spoted day before my periods and that was somrthing new to me, i never spot, my periods just arrive with no breaks inbetween. 

Hang inn there and test on the 2nd. i know it's not easy :dust:


----------



## Nola0841

Hello ladies! May I join you? My name is Dana and I am 32 and we have been trying since July 2012. It sure is easier when you surround yourself with others that are going through the same thing. Hope everyone is having a good halloween so far :)


----------



## Tink80

Hi, Nola. Of course you can join! Welcome:flower:

Girls, I am 9dpo and my boobs hurt like mad. I took some tests this morning and swear I can see something but hubby's not sure. Maybe I am just mental:haha:


----------



## Miracle2012

Welcome Nola!! its a pleasure to have you here. 
Tinkkkkk oh I am so excited for you ... When are you taking another test? Keep us posted.
As for myself. I am 7dpo and I have been having AF cramps and my boobs are hurting. I don't want to keep my hopes too high but I can't deny they are great symptoms so far. Let's see i am keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## panda fan

Hello Everyone! Mind if I join?

I am 32 and have been ttc for 10 months. Feeling anxious lately and need some buddies.

Right now in my 2ww . . . af is due the 6th. 

Wishing everyone good luck.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Tink80 said:


> Hi, Nola. Of course you can join! Welcome:flower:
> 
> Girls, I am 9dpo and my boobs hurt like mad. I took some tests this morning and swear I can see something but hubby's not sure. Maybe I am just mental:haha:

Hey please bring that :bfp::bfp::bfp: at home.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 1ST TRY

panda fan said:


> Hello Everyone! Mind if I join?
> 
> I am 32 and have been ttc for 10 months. Feeling anxious lately and need some buddies.
> 
> Right now in my 2ww . . . af is due the 6th.
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck.


You are welcome girl :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Nola0841 said:


> Hello ladies! May I join you? My name is Dana and I am 32 and we have been trying since July 2012. It sure is easier when you surround yourself with others that are going through the same thing. Hope everyone is having a good halloween so far :)

You are welcome girl, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tink80

Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01241 (640x480).jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4









DSC01243 (640x480).jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miracle2012

Tink80 said:


> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!:cloud9:

WOOOOWWW!!! I am so happy for you Tink. :happydance: H&H 9months honey. Keep us posted on the symptoms. Again Congrats.


----------



## Miracle2012

panda fan said:


> Hello Everyone! Mind if I join?
> 
> I am 32 and have been ttc for 10 months. Feeling anxious lately and need some buddies.
> 
> Right now in my 2ww . . . af is due the 6th.
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck.

Welcome Panda...I am due next week too for AF. I just hope it does not come.


----------



## panda fan

Congratulations, Tink!!


----------



## 1ST TRY

Tink80 said:


> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!:cloud9:

Wooooooo!!! Congratulations girl.:happydance::baby::hugs::crib::hangwashing:


----------



## panda fan

broke down and took a test today since my symptoms have been so promising but BFN :( but only 8dpo so too early

my phone app is saying af due on Nov 6th but last month i had a weird short 25 day cycle (usually 27 days) with lots of spotting before (i thought something was wrong with me and panicked) . . . if cycle is back to normal then really should get af nov 8th

ugh . . .hate waiting

promising:
no headache! i usually get a migraine after O and this time nothing
really sore boobs . . . much more than usual
might be imagining it but some strange twinges down there

going to wait until mon to test again since we are away this weekend for work

hope everything goes great for you twink! happy healthy thoughts!!
anyone else waiting to test still?


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, Panda. :D

Try not to worry, hon. 8dpo is super early. I did not begin to see a faint anything till 9dpo and i wasn't really sure till 10dpo. Your symptoms sound really promising, I hope this is it for you. FX'd!!

Today I have been so tired and napping. Oh, and I have a drs. appt. on Monday to make sure everything looks good so far. I have this nasty taste in my mouth that is kind of making me sick. I'm also a total space case these last two days, lol.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

OMG Tink wowzers im so happy for u.....xmas bfp woohoo:yipee:
So tell me what u did this month eeek x

Welcome Nola and Panda its nice to have some newbees to chat too....

Im using my cbfm not had a peak yet???

Hows everyone doing??


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, Trolley!:hugs:

Well, let's see

-started BD as early as CD6

-first cycle that i got full benefits of royal jelly and maca (last one i was a little late)

-tried to aim toward the cervix more (tailbone)

-made sure softcups were snug under the pelvic bone so they'd be unlikely to move around afterwards

-alternated conceive plus and preseed b/c i had both around, lol

-BD'd on the day my temp went up (i usually dismissed as too late)


It's good to hear from you!! what CD are you on?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi tink im on cd 20 only had 6 highs on cbfm this month so far so not sure if ive missed the peak or mayb not had a peak this month who knows....im having my day 21 bloods done 2mo so should find out when i get my results back....

How u feeling?

Panda anything new?

Any thing new with the rest of u girls?x


----------



## Tink80

Ah, I see. I haven't had one of those monitors before but do you BD on the high days too to be on the safe side or do you just wait for peak?
I hope your bloods give you more answers:flower:

I am feeling pretty good. We went to the doctor's today and confirmed the pregnancy and she referred me to an OB which was right upstairs so I was able to walk up the referral and schedule my 8 week appt. in person.

We told our parents and we are going to tell our best friends tonight at dinner and keep it hush from everyone until at least 10 weeks. We know our parents and best friends would help us if, God forbid, anything should happen so we feel good telling them.

I am taking a lot of naps and hungry every two hours so constantly snacking, lol. The last two night I woke at 3-4am with very bad nausea but i did not vomit so i went back to sleep and it was gone by morning. I've also gotten a tad bit emotional. Cried several times yesterday over silly things :haha:


----------



## panda fan

Hi trolley,

good luck on your tests

i got my AF 4 days early at cd 21 or 10 dpi :(
was feeling very down yesterday 
feel like something is up with my LP being so short the past 3 mo
any recommendations?

my husband and i are probably going to see what happens thru the holidays but make appt for some blood tests in Jan as it's almost a year now trying


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

I am still around and behind you all.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt110690.aspx


----------



## 1ST TRY

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141prs__.png


----------



## panda fan

aaahhhh red drops of blood 10dpo and then some dark stuff
was sure it was AF but it stopped within 24 hours. now it's been another 24 hours no blood at all and BFN so what is going on?????

never had a period start and then stop
way to drive a poor girl crazy!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies i had my blood tests will get the results on monday....just need some answers...

Im still showing high on the monitor :shrug: so mayb i missed my peak or the monitor is getting to know me still lol.

Tink high on the monitor shows your fertile but your peak is when u release the eggy....nausea is a good thing shows a healthy strong baby....how exciting telling your folks and bfs and we r here for u all the way too :hugs:

Hey 1st try hows it all going anything new??

Panda i wouldnt rule it out yet apparently a test wont be positive untill 3 days after implantation bleeding fx for u.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Ahhh thats cute xx


----------



## Tink80

maybe implantation bleed, hon? was it like a period or spotting?
i read something about some kind of B vitamin helping to increase LP but now i forget which one it was..


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am still around and behind you all.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt110690.aspx

Ahh thats so cute xx


----------



## Tink80

hey, Trolley! hope your blood results give you some more insight.

sounds like you may be right and the monitor's just getting to know you still..i can't remember..is this the first or second cycle you've used it. i was thinking of buying it and i remember someone saying it takes a couple months to know you..?

i hope you're right...nausea didn't wake me last night but i do get sick if i go too long without eating. i used to sleep in and now i am up early each morning because my growling stomach wakes me. last night when we out for dinner the kitchen screwed up our order and it took a LONG time to get our food and my head started hurting and i got queasy..ugh. i'm going to start carrying healthy snacks in my purse in case we're out and about and i feel like that again.

we are just praying so hard for a healthy pregnancy. it's a little nerve wracking knowing the risk involved in the 1st trimester but i'm trying very hard to just think POSITIVE and not let those "what if's" get the best of me.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink u will be fine im sure...u need a little tuck box to carry around lol...

This is the second time im using the monitor but tbh i didnt do the first time properly so we will c....

i would love a bfp for xmas...fxd :o\


----------



## panda fan

Tink,

Do not worry. You will be okay. You have all the odds on your side now :thumbup:

Trolley,

It was weird. One trickle of red when i went to pee (2-4 days before AF was due) then two brown smudges the next morning. Then no further bleeding just some very very tiny dark brown spots on tissue once in a while. Not even a spot on the pad. I have had dark brown spotting before before AF but the trickle of red was weird and this is not real spotting. Worried about maybe a cyst or something? Feeling confused.

Might call the doc if I'm still in limbo after Thurs. Will look into B vitamins. TY!

Good look with your blood tests!


----------



## babybemine

Tink80 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby told me to go ahead and get my hopes up and think real positive and he will be here to pick up the pieces if he has to. It's scary but I'm trying..
> 
> OMG this made me tear up. Your hubby is so sweet.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## babybemine

Hi everyone. I am 34 and DH is 32. Turn the terrible 35 in August. We NTNP for over 8 years. We have been TTC #1 since September. All BFN.
I figure we are going to try and then if I am not pregnant by the end of the year then I will call the infertility doctor. I am hoping that we can do it on our own. I am worried because of my age that I should be going to the doctor ASAP but hubby is pretty confident that there is nothing wrong and we have just not conceived because we never really tried. I can't imagine that fate would be on our side that much that we would not have gotten pregnant even once.
I used an OPK for the first time last month and I did in fact ovulate that is good at least. Trying a cheaper brand this month but I have my doubts with these flimsy cardboard sticks to pee on.

My technique this month is using preseed, drinking whole milk (not sure how that will go as I am a 2% gal), taking guaifenesin, :sex:, prenatal vitamin with DHA, using my new Answer brand OPK, no alcohol, cut down on caffeine, drinking water, trying to eat healthier.

Here is my venting :cry: I am scared beyond anything else that I wont be able to get pregnant. I have wanted nothing more since I was a young child myself, but to be a mother. To look into the eyes of my sweet baby and to know that I made such a beautiful gift.

It has gotten bad now because I am on this forum every day. I find myself being happy but getting twinges of jealousy over other people's pregnancy, and I find myself getting mad :growlmad: at people who say they are pregnant but they are not sure if they want it.

I also find myself walking down the baby aisle when out shopping. It just happens to be a "shortcut" to the aisle i need to get to. I know I know I am getting it bad.

Now trying to chill out and relax while thinking positive thoughts and hoping i can kick those pesky negative thoughts to the curb.

Hoping this month can be the month for :baby:

:dust:​


----------



## panda fan

Update: BFN again today. Today is the day my AF would be due in a regular cycle but still no real AF or even any symptoms. Wondering if that little bit of bleeding early was just a weird AF or that maybe I didn't ovulate? 

Was writing off this month and starting to use OPKs again when DH says to me (sorry TMI) "your boobs are bigger and heavier" so immediately I'm all hoping again. Doctor told me to wait and test again next week. I hate being in limbo and now I'm scared this whole next month might also be off schedule. 

HI Babybe,

I know how you feel. I am 32 going to be 33 but went through serious illness because I have Crohn's. I thought I might have trouble conceiving and doctors said everything is fine now and it shouldn't be an issue, but we spent 7 mo NTNP and nothing and now I'm on my third month of OPKs. I suddenly feel like everyone I know is either pregnant or celebrating their toddler's birthdays. I also suddenly feel like every show on television is about pregnancy and babies. My DH thinks I'm crazy.

Good luck to you. I keep telling myself that there's lots of great success stories out there of people who took a long time but it's hard to be patient. Sending you peace and baby dust!!


----------



## 1ST TRY

You are welcome Babybemine. Take it easy girl, we are here to support each other. All will be well soon.

Panda fan I had a funny bleeding on my 10dpo and i got a bfp on my 13dpo. finger crossed for you.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.png


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies hows everyone any new news??Ive just found out my 21 day blood test results and i came back with the progesterone abnormal....im just waiting for my doctor to call me this morning to c what next....feeling very fed up...will keep u all posted...1st try and tink hows the pregnancy coming on?? x


----------



## Tink80

Hi, Trolley! 

Well, I'm sorry to hear your blood results came back abnormal but I'm also glad that they might have found the reason and now it will just be a quick fix and you'll fall pregnant easily after that. So I guess I am saying I am sorry to hear that but at the same time maybe this can be a good thing, now you know? I hope that makes sense..? :flower:

I am doing okay. Boobs are hurting like MAD now, lol. It literally just hurts for the air to touch them now, it's kind of out of control. And OMG if it gets cold the pain just increases so much and what do you know we've had a temp dip over here..:haha:
Tad emotional here and there. I've had a few bouts of nausea but nothing has resulted in vomiting and I usually felt better after forcing something into my stomach. I cannot have an empty stomach or it will all just go downhill so I have learned to graze, lol.
Don't see the OB till 8 weeks which is kind of drfiving me crazy. I'm dying for an early scan but the office said the OB won't even meet me till I'm 8 weeks along...sigh. My regular doc checked me last week and confirmed but I don't know..I guess I just want more proof this pregnancy is real and is going to last. I think I've just read too many horror stories and have gotten myself scared silly. 
Oh and I' also cry at the silliest things now...my poor husband:blush:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hi, Trolley!
> 
> Well, I'm sorry to hear your blood results came back abnormal but I'm also glad that they might have found the reason and now it will just be a quick fix and you'll fall pregnant easily after that. So I guess I am saying I am sorry to hear that but at the same time maybe this can be a good thing, now you know? I hope that makes sense..? :flower:
> 
> I am doing okay. Boobs are hurting like MAD now, lol. It literally just hurts for the air to touch them now, it's kind of out of control. And OMG if it gets cold the pain just increases so much and what do you know we've had a temp dip over here..:haha:
> Tad emotional here and there. I've had a few bouts of nausea but nothing has resulted in vomiting and I usually felt better after forcing something into my stomach. I cannot have an empty stomach or it will all just go downhill so I have learned to graze, lol.
> Don't see the OB till 8 weeks which is kind of drfiving me crazy. I'm dying for an early scan but the office said the OB won't even meet me till I'm 8 weeks along...sigh. My regular doc checked me last week and confirmed but I don't know..I guess I just want more proof this pregnancy is real and is going to last. I think I've just read too many horror stories and have gotten myself scared silly.
> Oh and I' also cry at the silliest things now...my poor husband:blush:

Hi Tink yeah it makes sense....i just want to get it sorted now so impatient lol.I know what your saying....i think untill u c that lil heart beat its gonna b hard to believe yet...i would be the same my friend whos pg is exactly the same aswell... dont worry theses weeks will fly especially with xmas round the corner it should keep u busy x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies well ive just heard from the doctors and i have high prolactin levels and have to have my bloods done again grrr....my progesterone is fine...stupid health assistant got it so wrong....feeling fed up...will i ever get there!!


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hello ladies hows everyone any new news??Ive just found out my 21 day blood test results and i came back with the progesterone abnormal....im just waiting for my doctor to call me this morning to c what next....feeling very fed up...will keep u all posted...1st try and tink hows the pregnancy coming on?? x

Hi girl, i'm sorry to hear about your blood results. it is always good to know so that you can act on the exact thing. 

My bundle of joy is growing and my bump is showing a bit. most of my clothes doesn't fit me anymore. i'm starting to buy martenity wear this coming monthend.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.png


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hows everyone any new news??Ive just found out my 21 day blood test results and i came back with the progesterone abnormal....im just waiting for my doctor to call me this morning to c what next....feeling very fed up...will keep u all posted...1st try and tink hows the pregnancy coming on?? x
> 
> Hi girl, i'm sorry to hear about your blood results. it is always good to know so that you can act on the exact thing.
> 
> My bundle of joy is growing and my bump is showing a bit. most of my clothes doesn't fit me anymore. i'm starting to buy martenity wear this coming monthend.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.pngClick to expand...

Omg how exciting to start getting your bump how cute i bet it makes it so real now :happydance:


----------



## Tink80

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies well ive just heard from the doctors and i have high prolactin levels and have to have my bloods done again grrr....my progesterone is fine...stupid health assistant got it so wrong....feeling fed up...will i ever get there!!

Ugh. Sorry, honey. It is infuriating when someone makes a mistake about something so personal and important to you. Sigh...:hugs:
I just happened to be reading a book several weeks ago where the author had to take some medicine for the same issue. I hope the treatment is fairly easy and straightforward.:flower:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> 1ST TRY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hows everyone any new news??Ive just found out my 21 day blood test results and i came back with the progesterone abnormal....im just waiting for my doctor to call me this morning to c what next....feeling very fed up...will keep u all posted...1st try and tink hows the pregnancy coming on?? x
> 
> Hi girl, i'm sorry to hear about your blood results. it is always good to know so that you can act on the exact thing.
> 
> My bundle of joy is growing and my bump is showing a bit. most of my clothes doesn't fit me anymore. i'm starting to buy martenity wear this coming monthend.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.pngClick to expand...
> 
> Omg how exciting to start getting your bump how cute i bet it makes it so real now :happydance:Click to expand...

It's so real and exciting. i'm brushing my bump already.... LOL. That's what i always admired from other people.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.png[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies well ive just heard from the doctors and i have high prolactin levels and have to have my bloods done again grrr....my progesterone is fine...stupid health assistant got it so wrong....feeling fed up...will i ever get there!!
> 
> Ugh. Sorry, honey. It is infuriating when someone makes a mistake about something so personal and important to you. Sigh...:hugs:
> I just happened to be reading a book several weeks ago where the author had to take some medicine for the same issue. I hope the treatment is fairly easy and straightforward.:flower:Click to expand...

Thanx hun :hugs: which book was it?What was her outcome etc...did she have a baby in the end?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ST TRY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hows everyone any new news??Ive just found out my 21 day blood test results and i came back with the progesterone abnormal....im just waiting for my doctor to call me this morning to c what next....feeling very fed up...will keep u all posted...1st try and tink hows the pregnancy coming on?? x
> 
> Hi girl, i'm sorry to hear about your blood results. it is always good to know so that you can act on the exact thing.
> 
> My bundle of joy is growing and my bump is showing a bit. most of my clothes doesn't fit me anymore. i'm starting to buy martenity wear this coming monthend.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.pngClick to expand...
> 
> Omg how exciting to start getting your bump how cute i bet it makes it so real now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's so real and exciting. i'm brushing my bump already.... LOL. That's what i always admired from other people.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.pngClick to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Orr thats well cute.....i rub my belly too...but i only have a food baby atm :laugh2:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

:witch: she got me meh :brat:


----------



## Tink80

Big hugs Trolley :hugs: . 

I think the book was Tiny Toes but now not completely sure as I bought a couple books about couples struggling to get pregnant when I was feeling sorry for myself and wanted to see that there was happy endings (i'm a bookworm to begin with). She did have her baby after IVF but she had a lot of other things not working in her favor..the prolactin was a small thing in the grand scheme of things that if i remember right was easily fixed. I think they got ivf because she had antibodies to his sperm so her body killed them off and that was why..don't you go thinking it was because of the prolactin. I wish i remembered more details but pregnancy brain is in full effect :blush:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> :witch: she got me meh :brat:

Sorry girl :hugs::hugs:Let's hope after all these blood tests everything will be right. Take it easy.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

:hugs: thanx ladies.....im going for my cd 2 bloods 2mo and have to have my prolactin redone fxd i can get it sorted asap x


----------



## 1ST TRY

This afternoon i am going for my second appointment, i will tell you how it went on Monday.

I CAN'T WAIT....... OMG.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.png


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> :hugs: thanx ladies.....im going for my cd 2 bloods 2mo and have to have my prolactin redone fxd i can get it sorted asap x

May all go well girl friend :thumbup:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: thanx ladies.....im going for my cd 2 bloods 2mo and have to have my prolactin redone fxd i can get it sorted asap x
> 
> May all go well girl friend :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanx doll....hope alls well for your 2nd appointment....already lookin forward to hearing an update :happydance:


----------



## babybemine

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

DH is getting the girls at work asking if he is having a baby yet. He says it pretty much happens everyday. I get it at work as well. What is it with being newlyweds that makes people think they can get all nosey and ask about babies all the time. Don't want to tell people to mind there own buisiness because I know they are just being friendly, and by my saying something or DH saying something it indicates a problem is occuring. I find it all annoying but DH is feeling stressed by it all and doesn't feel like :sex: Which in turn means little chance of this being a good month:dohh:.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> DH is getting the girls at work asking if he is having a baby yet. He says it pretty much happens everyday. I get it at work as well. What is it with being newlyweds that makes people think they can get all nosey and ask about babies all the time. Don't want to tell people to mind there own buisiness because I know they are just being friendly, and by my saying something or DH saying something it indicates a problem is occuring. I find it all annoying but DH is feeling stressed by it all and doesn't feel like :sex: Which in turn means little chance of this being a good month:dohh:.

Oh babybemine.....i know exactly how u feel it happened to us also,we just said we werent ready yet and we were going to enjoy being married for a few years first, squeeze a few more holidays in ha ha to make a joke out of it...i told my mam in the and my dhs mam we have had some problems and they dont ask and noone from work asks us anymore they got bored with it i think...think u should say something like that will stop them asking for a little while and if u fall u just can just say it just happened when u were least expecting it...i know its a little white lie but it gets u down when people ask u all the time :hugs:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> DH is getting the girls at work asking if he is having a baby yet. He says it pretty much happens everyday. I get it at work as well. What is it with being newlyweds that makes people think they can get all nosey and ask about babies all the time. Don't want to tell people to mind there own buisiness because I know they are just being friendly, and by my saying something or DH saying something it indicates a problem is occuring. I find it all annoying but DH is feeling stressed by it all and doesn't feel like :sex: Which in turn means little chance of this being a good month:dohh:.
> 
> Oh babybemine.....i know exactly how u feel it happened to us also,we just said we werent ready yet and we were going to enjoy being married for a few years first, squeeze a few more holidays in ha ha to make a joke out of it...i told my mam in the and my dhs mam we have had some problems and they dont ask and noone from work asks us anymore they got bored with it i think...think u should say something like that will stop them asking for a little while and if u fall u just can just say it just happened when u were least expecting it...i know its a little white lie but it gets u down when people ask u all the time :hugs:Click to expand...

My reply on that used to be: "IT'S IN GOD'S HANDS SO IT'S ONLY HIM WHO CAN TELL"

people can be so annoying sometimes.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

Well i went for my second appointment, all is well, my baby was moving around S/He can feel when my belly is pressed and move away and find another spot, the doctor was chasing him/her. It was so awesome.

well my due date has moved to 25th May not 22nd May as advised earlier and i was told that i'm 12W 6D, not 13W 2D, that was a bit dissapointing so i only turned 13 Weeks yesterday.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev144prs__.png


----------



## babybemine

Not really sure when I ovulated. OPK was a new kind and was inconclusive but we did BD around the time so FX right now. Think I am going to go back to my digital brand.....kinda more definate for me instead of trying to read the lines.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well i went for my second appointment, all is well, my baby was moving around S/He can feel when my belly is pressed and move away and find another spot, the doctor was chasing him/her. It was so awesome.
> 
> well my due date has moved to 25th May not 22nd May as advised earlier and i was told that i'm 12W 6D, not 13W 2D, that was a bit dissapointing so i only turned 13 Weeks yesterday.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev144prs__.png

Or great thats such great news....spring baby is just so lovely....r u gonna find out the sex?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> Not really sure when I ovulated. OPK was a new kind and was inconclusive but we did BD around the time so FX right now. Think I am going to go back to my digital brand.....kinda more definate for me instead of trying to read the lines.

Hey babybemine...im the same not sure when it was but apparently i did by my blood tests...got my cbfm set up ready for this month still gonna try...


----------



## Fruitful

Tink80 said:


> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!:cloud9:

YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Yay, yay, yay!!! Fabulous news, Tink - I'm so happy for you!! I'm gutted I missed the announcement :) Wishing you the happy and healthy pregnancy you deserve after all the hard work.

Sorry to hear about the morning sickness and stuff, but I gather that's a good sign! When's your first ob appointment due?


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolley_Dolly said:


> 1ST TRY said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well i went for my second appointment, all is well, my baby was moving around S/He can feel when my belly is pressed and move away and find another spot, the doctor was chasing him/her. It was so awesome.
> 
> well my due date has moved to 25th May not 22nd May as advised earlier and i was told that i'm 12W 6D, not 13W 2D, that was a bit dissapointing so i only turned 13 Weeks yesterday.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev144prs__.png
> 
> Or great thats such great news....spring baby is just so lovely....r u gonna find out the sex?Click to expand...

Yes, i will find out in Jan. CAN'T WAIT....


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!:cloud9:
> 
> YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Yay, yay, yay!!! Fabulous news, Tink - I'm so happy for you!! I'm gutted I missed the announcement :) Wishing you the happy and healthy pregnancy you deserve after all the hard work.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the morning sickness and stuff, but I gather that's a good sign! When's your first ob appointment due?Click to expand...

Welcome back Fruitful. i was about to send a shout out. how was your holiday?


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! I'm back!! All tanned and happy after a lovely holiday. It was really great and relaxing - lots of sun, swimming, shopping, good food, and near-daily massages - bliss. I'm not actually sure what CD I'm on, as I didn't keep track, but I think I'm waiting to O. I'll calculate the exact day in a bit. I'll use OPKs this month but otherwise nothing special other than folic acid. I've been enjoying not thinking about ttc so much, so I'll try to keep that up (easier said than done, though!).

Trolley, sorry you got af, and sorry to hear about the prolactin result. I hope you're doing ok. Lots of hugs from me :hugs: When do you get the result of the second test? Do you know what the implications might be?

Miracle, how are you? You seem to have gone a bit quiet. I hope you're well!

1st try, I'm so glad all is good with you. Yay!

Babybemine, panda fan, nola/Dana - hello and welcome!! Sorry I missed your introductions, but I look forward to hearing lots more from you all. Keep us posted!

Still jetlagged - am going to go and try and pick myself up :)

xxx


----------



## Fruitful

1ST TRY said:


> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!:cloud9:
> 
> YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Yay, yay, yay!!! Fabulous news, Tink - I'm so happy for you!! I'm gutted I missed the announcement :) Wishing you the happy and healthy pregnancy you deserve after all the hard work.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the morning sickness and stuff, but I gather that's a good sign! When's your first ob appointment due?Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome back Fruitful. i was about to send a shout out. how was your holiday?Click to expand...

lol, crossed posts. It was awesome, thanks!! If only everyday could be a holiday ;)


----------



## Tink80

Fruitful said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!:cloud9:
> 
> YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Yay, yay, yay!!! Fabulous news, Tink - I'm so happy for you!! I'm gutted I missed the announcement :) Wishing you the happy and healthy pregnancy you deserve after all the hard work.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the morning sickness and stuff, but I gather that's a good sign! When's your first ob appointment due?Click to expand...


Thank you, honey! :D Sometimes I still can't believe it's real :flower:

My first ob appt. is on Dec. 4th, I'll be approx. 8 weeks, 3 days. I am slowly counting down the days. I want to find out when I get my first scan so I am impatient, lol.

Your holiday sounds like heaven, I am jealous. I'm glad you got to really relax, I bet it felt really nice to just get away from it all.


----------



## babybemine

Tink80 said:


> Fruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!! I got my BFP today!!!:cloud9:
> 
> YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Yay, yay, yay!!! Fabulous news, Tink - I'm so happy for you!! I'm gutted I missed the announcement :) Wishing you the happy and healthy pregnancy you deserve after all the hard work.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the morning sickness and stuff, but I gather that's a good sign! When's your first ob appointment due?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, honey! :D Sometimes I still can't believe it's real :flower:
> 
> My first ob appt. is on Dec. 4th, I'll be approx. 8 weeks, 3 days. I am slowly counting down the days. I want to find out when I get my first scan so I am impatient, lol.
> 
> Your holiday sounds like heaven, I am jealous. I'm glad you got to really relax, I bet it felt really nice to just get away from it all.Click to expand...

Congrats Tink. I am sooo excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## Tink80

Thanks so much, babybemine :D


----------



## panda fan

Hi everyone.

So I ended up getting my AF just 1 day late. Worried about the weird breakthrough bleeding before that. I looked into the B vitamins and am now taking B complex and B6 along with the other ones I take. I'm hoping that helps to correct the weird LPs I have had the past couple months.

Trolley - sorry about the abnormal blood tests and frustration with the labs. I hope that now they know more they can help you. Once you feel that something is being done I bet you will relax conceiving will be easier.

Hi Fruitful and everyone else.

My OPK just came up positive today right on time at 13 days so at least that's a good sign. Now if I can get my DH to relax from all the work he's been doing this week . . . good luck ladies! Fingers crossed for a nice Christmas surprise!


----------



## Mac Pro

Hi also 33 and trying for #1 I'm also from UK would love to be buddies. X

When is your fertile week ? I'm in my second day of fertile days so hubby is due for a fun weekend xxx


----------



## Fruitful

panda fan said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I ended up getting my AF just 1 day late. Worried about the weird breakthrough bleeding before that. I looked into the B vitamins and am now taking B complex and B6 along with the other ones I take. I'm hoping that helps to correct the weird LPs I have had the past couple months.
> 
> Trolley - sorry about the abnormal blood tests and frustration with the labs. I hope that now they know more they can help you. Once you feel that something is being done I bet you will relax conceiving will be easier.
> 
> Hi Fruitful and everyone else.
> 
> My OPK just came up positive today right on time at 13 days so at least that's a good sign. Now if I can get my DH to relax from all the work he's been doing this week . . . good luck ladies! Fingers crossed for a nice Christmas surprise!

Hi Panda! Sorry to hear you got af :hugs:, but glad to hear you've got a nice positive OPK - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and your dh! I'm on CD12, so our cycles aren't too far apart. I'll probably start OPKs tomorrow - will keep you posted! xx


----------



## Fruitful

Mac Pro said:


> Hi also 33 and trying for #1 I'm also from UK would love to be buddies. X
> 
> When is your fertile week ? I'm in my second day of fertile days so hubby is due for a fun weekend xxx

Hello and welcome, MacPro! Thanks for joining! How long have you been ttc? How have you been finding it so far?

I'm on CD 12 - I usually seem to O somewhere between CD14 and CD17, so I'm also looking forward to the weekend ;) xx


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! It seems to have gone rather quiet in here! Where everyone gone?? xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies im still here....i got my high prolactin redone and my day 2 bloods done and all have gone back normal...which is strange...ive got the doctors 2mo so nwill let u know the next move....
Welcome macpro...

Hey fruitful hope glad u enjoyed your holidays...how was the flight...

Any news ladies its all very quiet....hope evryone is well??

Well my christmas tree is up mayb early but i dont care


----------



## panda fan

thank you, fruitful! happy thoughts for all of us this month

trolley,
those tests sounds both hopeful and frustrating. i am thinking about going to the doctor in January if still no BFP . . . will have been almost a year and i'll be on the 6th month of OPK. i am interested to see what they tell you when you go back.

just in my waiting period now. Found clear blue digital tests (5 Pack!!!) on sale at Target so I'm all stocked up :) lol

wanted to get my christmas tree up this weekend, too, but ran out of time and have to work next weekend so have to wait a while now . . . wish i had the decorating to distract me . . . will have to find another project


----------



## babybemine

Still around over here in USA. Tryin to chill a little bit as in my 2ww. 9dpo or somewhere there of since I am not to sure when I had my + on OPK.
Not feeling any different right now. Had twinges and back aches and cramping but hate to look into them as they could be pending AF signs. Have FX that I get my good news this week.
If not then I already have an appt for the docs on the 6th. Boy I would really love to cancel that appt. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies well my doctors said all bloods r fine now...i asked how my prolactin can change from one week to the next she said it was onlt slightly over and that its measured on such a big scale so i was happy with that....anyways my next step is in 2 weeks when af is here i have to go to the hospital and have dye put through my tubes to check they r not blocked....im on cd 13 and got a high reading on my clear blue fertility monitor...fx i get a peak this month.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> Still around over here in USA. Tryin to chill a little bit as in my 2ww. 9dpo or somewhere there of since I am not to sure when I had my + on OPK.
> Not feeling any different right now. Had twinges and back aches and cramping but hate to look into them as they could be pending AF signs. Have FX that I get my good news this week.
> If not then I already have an appt for the docs on the 6th. Boy I would really love to cancel that appt. Hope everyone is doing well.

Good...we need to stick together ladies....i know what u mean about symptom spotting...its so hard not too... i get every symptom and still no bfp :nope:
It would be great to have to cancel your docs appointment i feel the same...


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Mac Pro said:


> Hi also 33 and trying for #1 I'm also from UK would love to be buddies. X
> 
> When is your fertile week ? I'm in my second day of fertile days so hubby is due for a fun weekend xxx

Hey mac pro im on cd 13 and have a high on my clear blue fertility monitor so this is my fertile week...hows it going?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> thank you, fruitful! happy thoughts for all of us this month
> 
> trolley,
> those tests sounds both hopeful and frustrating. i am thinking about going to the doctor in January if still no BFP . . . will have been almost a year and i'll be on the 6th month of OPK. i am interested to see what they tell you when you go back.
> 
> just in my waiting period now. Found clear blue digital tests (5 Pack!!!) on sale at Target so I'm all stocked up :) lol
> 
> wanted to get my christmas tree up this weekend, too, but ran out of time and have to work next weekend so have to wait a while now . . . wish i had the decorating to distract me . . . will have to find another project

Hey panda thanx... all my tests r all normal again now :happydance:but having a dye put through my tubes in 2 weeks to c if they r blocked and then back to the doctors it is frustrating but at least we r getting everything ruled out...

guess what my christmas tree lights have blown :dohh: im gutted that will teach me for putting them up so early :rofl:


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls!

Trolley Dolly, that's great news about the second prolactin test result, although you must be feeling a bit frustrated about getting different results on both occasions. Also great that you have the HSG booked - though I'll obviously be keeping my fingers crossed for your peak and a BFP this month, and hoping that you won't need it! :).

Panda fan and babybemine, I got a positive OPK at the weekend so I'm now joining you in the 2WW - I think I'm about 2dpo. babybemine, I also hope you can cancel your appointment! Is the appointment with an obgyn? 

Keeping my fingers crossed really hard for all of us this month!! xx


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley, I'm impressed with your early Christmas-tree decorating! Sorry to hear your light blew - will you be getting some new ones? We don't actually own a tree or any decorations, so I might go and buy those today. I love Christmas - so excited! 

Also, thanks for asking about the flights. They were both really good actually. I managed to sleep through about half of them, and the other half I just watched some films. Not too much turbulence, and take-off/landings were pretty good. I've decided night flights are the way forward for me for all long-haul journeys from now onwards! xx


----------



## babybemine

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Trolley Dolly, that's great news about the second prolactin test result, although you must be feeling a bit frustrated about getting different results on both occasions. Also great that you have the HSG booked - though I'll obviously be keeping my fingers crossed for your peak and a BFP this month, and hoping that you won't need it! :).
> 
> Panda fan and babybemine, I got a positive OPK at the weekend so I'm now joining you in the 2WW - I think I'm about 2dpo. babybemine, I also hope you can cancel your appointment! Is the appointment with an obgyn?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed really hard for all of us this month!! xx

Trolley good luck with your HSG...sucks not knowing but nice to be ruling things out although I can assume it might be better to know what was wrong if there is something so you can work on moving forward.

My appointment is on Dec 6th for the infertility doctor. Since we have been NTNP since 2003 my gyn gave me the referral.

MIL is waiting to find out if she got a job by Dec 7th which would mean a move for them and most likely a move for us. Thing is the state I am in covers infertility and the state we would move to is not on the list so :shrug:

FX for a BFP


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thanx ladies im glad to c we r still sticking together n this thread....so i have to wait for :witch: to turn up then i need to book in my hsg inbetween days cd 7-14 i really hope this is before xmas week as i bet everything is fully booked or not open but i suppose i will cross that bridge when i get to it...but really wanted to relax about the whole thing over xmas...but hey its just one of those things :dohh:

Fruitful im really pleased the flights went well....nite flights r the best for passengers.

Babybemine great news about your refferal its not long...shame if u got to move states though fx u get a bfp in time


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

This is to wish you all a good luck, i am still behind you all.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev144prs__.png


----------



## Tink80

Hi girls, I am still here too and wishing you lots of luck.

AFM, I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. I had to cancel my OB appt. next week though because my MIL passed away a few days ago and we will be traveling by train to Chicago for her funeral. We'll be gone for a week (4 days of that week will be spent on a train). We got a little roomette but I am nervous as sometimes I feel fine and other times I feel really ill at this point. It's really unpredictable. And we are staying at a friend's apartment once we get there so I am not going to be comfortable at all. I have to be there for my husband though. Wish me luck.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hi girls, I am still here too and wishing you lots of luck.
> 
> AFM, I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. I had to cancel my OB appt. next week though because my MIL passed away a few days ago and we will be traveling by train to Chicago for her funeral. We'll be gone for a week (4 days of that week will be spent on a train). We got a little roomette but I am nervous as sometimes I feel fine and other times I feel really ill at this point. It's really unpredictable. And we are staying at a friend's apartment once we get there so I am not going to be comfortable at all. I have to be there for my husband though. Wish me luck.

Oh tink im really sorry about your mil :hugs:....u will b fine just stay strong for your hubby god bless to u both at this difficult time...cant believe your 8 weeks already that gone so quick x


----------



## Fruitful

Tink80 said:


> Hi girls, I am still here too and wishing you lots of luck.
> 
> AFM, I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. I had to cancel my OB appt. next week though because my MIL passed away a few days ago and we will be traveling by train to Chicago for her funeral. We'll be gone for a week (4 days of that week will be spent on a train). We got a little roomette but I am nervous as sometimes I feel fine and other times I feel really ill at this point. It's really unpredictable. And we are staying at a friend's apartment once we get there so I am not going to be comfortable at all. I have to be there for my husband though. Wish me luck.

Aww, Tink, I'm so sorry to hear that. Lots of :hugs: :hugs: to you and your dh. The train and accommodation situation sound difficult - I'll be thinking of you and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you don't feel too ill. xxx


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! Not much news from me. I think I'm about 6dpo. No interesting symptoms to report, but for some reason this tww is feeling way more frustrating for me than the few previous ones - not sure why, but I guess I secretly want a Christmas bfp but don't really think I'll be getting one :(

Anyway, I hope everyone else is doing better than me! Any updates? xx


----------



## panda fan

UGH!! got AF at 9 or 10dpo (according to OPK) . . . shortest LP yet!!!
so frustrating and I had light spotting 2 days before it. Was at work and wanted to call hubby and cry.

Tonight I read through a thread on baby expert about people with the same problem, some of whom still got pregnant which made me feel a little better but it's so confusing. 

Tink, very sorry about your MIL. 

Trolley hope your appt goes well and you should def relax over Christmas because at least you know you have the ball rolling now on getting everything checked. I can't decide whether to call the doctor now or wait until after the holidays.


----------



## panda fan

P.S. Good luck Fruitful! I understand about wanting the Christmas surprise! I will send happy thoughts your way (and to everyone here)!


----------



## babybemine

panda fan said:


> P.S. Good luck Fruitful! I understand about wanting the Christmas surprise! I will send happy thoughts your way (and to everyone here)!

Feeling the same. I really want this to be a BFP. Thinking I may take a break this next month is AF comes to visit...so I can :wine:


----------



## Fruitful

Panda fan, I'm so sorry af arrived - it's always so hard :hugs: :hugs: I know you must be feeling sad, but it's now a brand new month and a brand new chance, and maybe there'll be a little bit of Christmas magic in the air this time round!
I get the same spotting thing (started about a year ago, never had it before that) - my gynae couldn't see any reason for it on the ultrasound she did, but I still wonder about it. I think it can't hurt mentioning it to your doctor. Remind me how long you've been ttc? 

Babybemine, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted!

Trolley, how are you doing? Sending lots of good vibes and nice thoughts your way!

xxx


----------



## babybemine

Still in the running. No AF for me but getting faint abd pain which makes me think that AF is coming. Been POAS OPK style and so far no positive.


----------



## panda fan

Thank you, Fruitful. I am feeling sadder this month than I have been but trying to get my hope back.

The spotting is strange. Never had it either til this time going off bc (even though I have gone off bc before just to give my body a break). I thought maybe it was going off the bc that my body was just adjusting but then after several months of it I asked my gyno and she said it wasn't anything to worry about. She did an ultrasound anyway just to check and everything was normal. Spotting stopped for two months over the summer and period was normal so I thought things were finally balancing out. But then August until now my period has been more irregular (between 21 and 30 days) despite OPKs having the same surge (day 13) every month. 

I have been trying 11 months now. The first few were very casual then started just making sure to bd around the middle of my cycle. Then started OPKS. This is my 5th month using OPKs. 

I called my doctor and they said they'd call me back with an appt to come in. That was yesterday and still got no call back so I have to call again tomorrow. So frustrating.

babybemine, when is your AF due? sorry no BFP yet, but at least no AF yet either


----------



## Fruitful

Aww, panda fan, I'm sorry you feel sad :hugs: :hugs:. I think we all need to allow ourselves to feel sad from time to time. For me, it's certainly been proving to be a much longer and harder journey than I expected. This is my 10th month, so I know how you feel. It will happen for you, though, and for me, and for all of us. It's probably just going to take us a little more time and effort than it does for all those lucky young whippersnappers out there :) I hope you're feeling a bit better today, but don't hesitate to vent if you need to! I hope you manage to get the appointment date out of them. It's good to know that there'll be some help coming soon!

Babybemine, any updates? Sorry to hear about negative OPK poas, but no af is good. Keep us posted! Is your appointment tomorrow?

Trolley Dolly, where have you gone? Come back!!

Tink, I'm thinking of you and your dh. 

Hello and good vibes to everyone else!

I think I'm about 10dpo - af's due around this time next week. I've been getting a fair amount of cramping, but nothing I haven't had before, and no other symptoms, so I'm not feeling too optimistic, but fingers crossed anyway. I'm getting my iron and thyroid retested next week, so if my thyroid results are still looking a bit off, I might phone my gynae and ask whether she thinks it might be a contributing factor.

xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hows everyone....well im on day 22 not sure if i have ovulated this month as once again the clear blue fertility monitor has only went to high and u should have a peak,i mite have to start temping but think i mite start that after xmas.So now im just waiting for the witch to show up and actually this month i really want her too so i can book in my hsg and i wanna defo get it done before xmas otherwise im gonna have to wait till next month....im just feeling like af is due atm.

Ladies i know it gets u down month after month but we r all here for each other to get us through these down times...ive been trying 14 months now too...but i also think going to your doctor and being a bit pushy helps too so u can get the ball rolling with stuff...

Im kinda thinkin it would be lovely to be pregnant before xmas but im also thinking if not then at least i can have a good drink and relax....so either way i will be happy...

Hows everyone one else?xx


----------



## babybemine

Af was due 5 days ago. Cycles not regular, but the last 4 have been around 27 days. Yes, my appt is tomorrow with the fertility doctor. Broke down and took another pregnancy test yesterday morning. Still a BFN.
I guess if AF does not show today or tomorrow morning we will know for sure at the doctors. FX guys. I need all the babydust you guys have.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> Af was due 5 days ago. Cycles not regular, but the last 4 have been around 27 days. Yes, my appt is tomorrow with the fertility doctor. Broke down and took another pregnancy test yesterday morning. Still a BFN.
> I guess if AF does not show today or tomorrow morning we will know for sure at the doctors. FX guys. I need all the babydust you guys have.

:dust::dust::dust:Fxd for u big time.....i got my lights back:xmas9:...lets get in the cristmas spirit ladies x


----------



## panda fan

Thank you so much for your support. Glad to have this forum to not feel alone.

Excited for you guys. Babybemine, I hope your test goes well. 5 days late is pretty exciting. Lots of stories of BFPs taking a while to show up. 

My doctor finally called back this morning. Going in Jan 8. I am going to try to just relax until then and enjoy the Christmas mood (like Trolley said!)

At least with my short cycle this time, I actually have one more chance to test around Christmas and still be within the early response time. AF is done so I'm starting OPKs tomorrow in case I ov early.

Trolley, I think I may start doing temps after Christmas, too. Maybe that will give us more insight.


----------



## babybemine

AF got me. No crying here, but I am disappointed. I was hoping that this month could be it.
Appt in the morning. The doctor is going to have the answers and push us toward the right directions. Hoping he can figure out what this pain in my groin is, and why we have not been able to conceive in 8 years.


----------



## Fruitful

babybemine said:


> AF got me. No crying here, but I am disappointed. I was hoping that this month could be it.
> Appt in the morning. The doctor is going to have the answers and push us toward the right directions. Hoping he can figure out what this pain in my groin is, and why we have not been able to conceive in 8 years.

:hugs: :hugs: to you, babybemine. Getting AF is always rubbish, and it must feel especially hard for you today. But, as you say, today's also the day you're going to start getting some help and seeing someone who'll have some answers, so that's incredibly positive. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that your appointment goes well (am sure it will!) - let us know how it goes. xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> AF got me. No crying here, but I am disappointed. I was hoping that this month could be it.
> Appt in the morning. The doctor is going to have the answers and push us toward the right directions. Hoping he can figure out what this pain in my groin is, and why we have not been able to conceive in 8 years.

:hugs:im sorry huni but one good thing u can get on the:wine:big style now so always a positive from a negative....Just think Jan is a new year and fresh start for all o us and i know we will all get our own bfp....the same as the royal baby year :winkwink:


----------



## babybemine

I want a white Christmas....if we run out we can always go red. Wine it is.


----------



## panda fan

sorry to hear you got AF babybemine. having an appt scheduled already is probably a little bit of a relief. hope you get some answers soon.

def red wine!! nice and cozy in the winter and yes, white christmas would be nice.


----------



## Fruitful

I just started spotting, so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month :(


----------



## babybemine

Fruitful said:


> I just started spotting, so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month :(

Not out until AF gets you.


----------



## Fruitful

Thanks, babybemine. AF's here in full swing today, unfortunately, so it's onto our 11th month. I'm feeling so discouraged right now :(


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

Updates: My baby kicked on Saturday at exactly 16 weeks, S/He made my weekend an extraordinary one.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev144pr___.png


----------



## babybemine

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Updates: My baby kicked on Saturday at exactly 16 weeks, S/He made my weekend an extraordinary one.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev144pr___.png

Congrats 1st try.

Fruitful : It is ok to get discouraged. Just keep trying. Now you know that AF is here so you can move on to trying again.


----------



## panda fan

sorry Fruitful :(


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Thanks, babybemine. AF's here in full swing today, unfortunately, so it's onto our 11th month. I'm feeling so discouraged right now :(

:hugs::hugs: sorry to hear fruitful but at least u can eat and drink as much as u like over xmas :hug:xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Updates: My baby kicked on Saturday at exactly 16 weeks, S/He made my weekend an extraordinary one.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev144pr___.png

OMG thats amazing news so pleased for u :yipee:


----------



## Tink80

Hi girls. Just wanted to let you know I am still here and checking in and seeing how you girls are. Loads of baby dust to all!

I got back from our funeral trip a few days ago. It was a rough week and I can tell it wore me down because now I have a cold. I was vomiting terribly on the train ride so a cold seems like a piece of cake now. At least I can eat and drink again so I'm not too mad about it.

Yesterday, I had my first OB appt. Everything went well. The doctor did a very low grade u/s with one of those tiny portable machines. Me and hubby could barely see anything but doctor said he did see the baby and a beating heart so that was all I wanted to know to feel okay. 
On Thursday (only two more days! lol), we are getting the real deal official first ultrasound so I am soooooooooooo excited to see baby. I am counting down the seconds, lol.


----------



## Tink80

Sorry to the girls that are feeling sad right now. I am sending a little prayer for you all to get your BFPs really soon, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Tink that's very exciting! So happy for you to get your first ultrasound!

Just started temping in the morning to try to get in the habit, already at around cd11 so too late to do a full chart but I figured if I start now I'll remember to do it next month every day. No positive OPK yet, but usually happens around day 12/13 . . . Anyone else already chart their BMT?? (Sorry if you already said so and I missed it.)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hi girls. Just wanted to let you know I am still here and checking in and seeing how you girls are. Loads of baby dust to all!
> 
> I got back from our funeral trip a few days ago. It was a rough week and I can tell it wore me down because now I have a cold. I was vomiting terribly on the train ride so a cold seems like a piece of cake now. At least I can eat and drink again so I'm not too mad about it.
> 
> Yesterday, I had my first OB appt. Everything went well. The doctor did a very low grade u/s with one of those tiny portable machines. Me and hubby could barely see anything but doctor said he did see the baby and a beating heart so that was all I wanted to know to feel okay.
> On Thursday (only two more days! lol), we are getting the real deal official first ultrasound so I am soooooooooooo excited to see baby. I am counting down the seconds, lol.

Hey tink sorry about your your ruff week but a nice ending with knowing your baby is all fine....how exciting to get your us soon cant believe its gone so quick time really does fly :happydance:xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> Tink that's very exciting! So happy for you to get your first ultrasound!
> 
> Just started temping in the morning to try to get in the habit, already at around cd11 so too late to do a full chart but I figured if I start now I'll remember to do it next month every day. No positive OPK yet, but usually happens around day 12/13 . . . Anyone else already chart their BMT?? (Sorry if you already said so and I missed it.)

Hey panda im thinking of starting temping is it easy enough??The witch is due today but not showed her ugly face yet and i caved and done a test but came back negative feel abit fed up but then i also want to get this HSG done to clear out the cobwebs from my tubes which im hoping to get done over the next 2 weeks hope they can get me with it being xmas and all :shrug:


----------



## babybemine

So mad. DH refused BDing.....supposed to be doing it every other day.
Have my HSG scheduled for the 14th and I don't think he should be able to refuse.
I am going through these procedures that are not easy or fun and he can not even keep up with his part of the deal. If he wants to go back to casually BDing then I don't have to be putting myself through all this crap.

He also did not turn in his SA sample.:growlmad:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> So mad. DH refused BDing.....supposed to be doing it every other day.
> Have my HSG scheduled for the 14th and I don't think he should be able to refuse.
> I am going through these procedures that are not easy or fun and he can not even keep up with his part of the deal. If he wants to go back to casually BDing then I don't have to be putting myself through all this crap.
> 
> He also did not turn in his SA sample.:growlmad:

Hey so your having your hsg done 2mo??I think u should talk with the dh and if bding every other day is too much just relax it does become a mechanical chore....me and the dh only done this the once as it was too much pressure and no enjoyment....however can imagine its embarrasing for a man to take in their sa but i think what we as women have to go through much more embarrassement:blush:try to explain this to him and mayb he will come round!!
Good luck for your HSG let me know how its goes?I got mine on the 24th xmas eve:xmas2:


----------



## panda fan

Trolley, taking temp same time in morning when you wake up is a little difficult if you are like me and groggy in the morning. I read you have to take it within the same hour time period each morning upon waking (which means waking up at the same time which is impossible with my job). I leave thermometer by bed but still forget sometimes so I'm hoping I'll get in the habit by next month.

babybemine, sorry you are feeling frustrated with the DH. My hubby and I went through a similar rough patch and I was so upset with him. Every other day is very hard when you feel like it's homework and not fun and you are stressed about no BFP. Hard for them to understand why this is so emotional for us, I think, but mine eventually came around and is more supportive than ever so it gets better.


----------



## Tink80

Hey, girls. I thought you might want to see short clips from my u/s today. I'm so in love.

Baby's heart beating:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSiESho96EI

Baby wiggles and waves!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwcxC3aI6aA


----------



## babybemine

Tink80 said:


> Hey, girls. I thought you might want to see short clips from my u/s today. I'm so in love.
> 
> Baby's heart beating:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSiESho96EI
> 
> Baby wiggles and waves!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwcxC3aI6aA

Awww Tink I am so happy. Look at that beautiful heartbeat.


----------



## panda fan

well . . .OPK finally came up positive today (later in cycle than usually) and wouldn't you know it . . . husband woke up with a fever and he's in bed all day sleeping and alternating between sweating and shivering. I'm taking good care of him, don't worry, but of all the days . . . 

hope everyone is doing okay and taking some time away from the horrible news and sadness to relax and keep hopes up


----------



## babybemine

panda fan said:


> well . . .OPK finally came up positive today (later in cycle than usually) and wouldn't you know it . . . husband woke up with a fever and he's in bed all day sleeping and alternating between sweating and shivering. I'm taking good care of him, don't worry, but of all the days . . .
> 
> hope everyone is doing okay and taking some time away from the horrible news and sadness to relax and keep hopes up

Haven't you heard .....:sex: works to heal illness. Something about sweating it out.....I don't know for sure but I did read it once.


----------



## panda fan

hahaha babybemine, never heard that! i will keep that in mind

worried his fever has roasted all his soldiers, lol


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hey, girls. I thought you might want to see short clips from my u/s today. I'm so in love.
> 
> Baby's heart beating:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSiESho96EI
> 
> Baby wiggles and waves!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwcxC3aI6aA

Hey tink wow thats amazing so cute....congratz again :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies well the :witch:got me so no xmas bfp for me :nope:.....however got my HSG on the 24th and we have to be on a sex ban till then too :growlmad:oh well quiet :xmas7:for me.
Hows everyone else getting on?:xmas16:


----------



## babybemine

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hey ladies well the :witch:got me so no xmas bfp for me :nope:.....however got my HSG on the 24th and we have to be on a sex ban till then too :growlmad:oh well quiet :xmas7:for me.
> Hows everyone else getting on?:xmas16:

Sex ban before the HSG? I didn't have that. I kept right on with the EOD right into the HSG. I planned it with my BD before the HSG and once again the next day.


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on here much recently. I think I've had a bit of a meltdown this month, and I'm struggling to pick myself up. I can normally conjure up enough positivity to keep myself going, but I just seem unable to remain positive this month. I just don't believe it's going to happen naturally for us anymore, and I find myself crying a lot. It's not a great place to be in, and I'm just hoping I can manage to enjoy Xmas. It's got to the stage where I'm liable to cry if I see a pregnant woman in the street or read a birth announcement on facebook. I'm so heartbroken :(


----------



## babybemine

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on here much recently. I think I've had a bit of a meltdown this month, and I'm struggling to pick myself up. I can normally conjure up enough positivity to keep myself going, but I just seem unable to remain positive this month. I just don't believe it's going to happen naturally for us anymore, and I find myself crying a lot. It's not a great place to be in, and I'm just hoping I can manage to enjoy Xmas. It's got to the stage where I'm liable to cry if I see a pregnant woman in the street or read a birth announcement on facebook. I'm so heartbroken :(

Fruitful, have yourself a good cry if you need one. It is ok to be sad and deal with all this stress. It is very heartbreaking when you want something with all your heart and it is just not coming to you the way you want it to.
We have all been there at some point and will be here if you need a hug, a shoulder to cry on or vent to, or a quick pick-me-up.
:hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Fruitful. Trolley has it right. It's okay to vent. That's why we are all here.

I understand because I'm having it off and on right now. I burst out crying reading a letter in which my friend (talking about her new niece) said "babies are a gift from god." Even I was surprised at my very sudden hair trigger reaction. I felt silly afterwards cause DH was totally caught off guard, but it's not a silly thing to feel frightened and have moments where you lose hope about something so important.

I hope the holidays end up distracting you and you can find your joy again! My husband's twin sister had to do IVF and her son (our nephew) is amazing and adorable and perfect and we'd never know if she hadn't told us. He is a reminder to me that it's okay if we have to get help.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hope u all had a lovely christmas....how r u all??I had my HSG on the 24th it was ok i had a little bit of stomach ache but i was in and out very quickly which was good...and my tubes are all clear so im pleased about that...i got another doctors appointment on the 10th of Jan to find out the next step.

Fruitful i hope christmas has made u smile again im sorry u have been feeling down....2013 is our year ladies xx


----------



## babybemine

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hope u all had a lovely christmas....how r u all??I had my HSG on the 24th it was ok i had a little bit of stomach ache but i was in and out very quickly which was good...and my tubes are all clear so im pleased about that...i got another doctors appointment on the 10th of Jan to find out the next step.
> 
> Fruitful i hope christmas has made u smile again im sorry u have been feeling down....2013 is our year ladies xx

The next 2-3 months increase the chance of getting BFP....happy BD
Congrats on clear tubes.


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hope u all had a lovely christmas....how r u all??I had my HSG on the 24th it was ok i had a little bit of stomach ache but i was in and out very quickly which was good...and my tubes are all clear so im pleased about that...i got another doctors appointment on the 10th of Jan to find out the next step.
> 
> Fruitful i hope christmas has made u smile again im sorry u have been feeling down....2013 is our year ladies xx

Great news, Trolley!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Happy New Year ladies thanx for the nice wishes....we did some bding but when u have family staying i cant do it ha ha...well i hope it does increase my chances but ive also read that it clears out this ovulation with the dye so im not sure if it will be a better chance next month...how u all doing anything new xx


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL. :happydance::xmas8::xmas6::xmas8::holly::xmas6::xmas8: 

Yesterday i went for my 20 weeks scan, all is well and i'm carrying a GIRL.

MAY YOU ALL GET YOUR BFP BEFORE MARCH 2013.

:dust::dust::dust:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev143prs__.png


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL. :happydance::xmas8::xmas6::xmas8::holly::xmas6::xmas8:
> 
> Yesterday i went for my 20 weeks scan, all is well and i'm carrying a GIRL.
> 
> MAY YOU ALL GET YOUR BFP BEFORE MARCH 2013.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev143prs__.png

Orr wow how exciting congrats on a baby girl best news this year xxx:thumbup:


----------



## panda fan

Trolley, good luck this month. You seem a little more relaxed after the tests. That's great!

1st try! Congrats on having a baby girl! Very exciting!

I'm just waiting for my appointment on Tuesday to see what the doc thinks I should do. Looking forward to talking to her.


----------



## babybemine

panda fan said:


> Trolley, good luck this month. You seem a little more relaxed after the tests. That's great!
> 
> 1st try! Congrats on having a baby girl! Very exciting!
> 
> I'm just waiting for my appointment on Tuesday to see what the doc thinks I should do. Looking forward to talking to her.

My appt is on Thursday, I hope you get some good news


----------



## panda fan

Hi everyone.

Just got back from the doctor. She was very helpful and reassuring but agreed it was worth doing tests since it's been a year so looks like it's my turn for blood tests and HSG. Doctor didnt think anything was wrong with the pre-period spotting I've been having since it's been consistent, but she is going to check my progesterone levels.

I have to wait until my next period to get those tests done and the husband has to drop off his sample so until then . . . just sticking with OPKs. Tried to do temp charting but you have to wake up around the same time and I never do so it was frustrating and I stopped.

Trolley, my doc also told me that after HSG many of her patients get pregnant the month after so lots of baby dust to you!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies im pleased that everyone seems to be getting somewhere this year its great news....babybemine let me know how your appointment goes today...and panda fan your doctor seems to be proactive too :o)

Im just back from the doctors today too for my follow up check up wsince the hsg....it was all ok so now she is putting me forward for IVF yay....im really pleased but also think its mad that we have no problems but still cant seem to have a baby oh well at least we r getting where we want to be slowly but surely.

Pandafan ive heard the same that apparently after the hsg your more fertile for up to 6 months as it clears out your tubes watch this space we shall keep at it x


----------



## babybemine

Dh and I were both ok (everything came out within normal limits.) Next step is to see if e can get pregnant this cycle on our own and if not then we start femera next cycle. FX


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls, and happy new year! I'm so glad to hear everyone's well and making good progress! Glad that all the results are coming back normal/clear. Sorry I've been a bit quiet over the break.

Anyway, I wanted to share some good news with you, as I got a bfp a few days ago!!! It's very early days, as I'm only at 15dpo, but so far so good, and the pregnancy tests are getting darker everyday. I'm still in shock, as I really wasn't expecting it, especially as I had no particular symptoms this month. Thankfully, I didn't drink any booze over the TWW, even though it was hard to resist! xx


----------



## Tink80

Everything sounds good Trolley, Panda, and Babybemine.

Huge congrats, Fruitful! :)


----------



## Tink80

oh and 1st try, congrats on a baby girl!


----------



## 1ST TRY

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls, and happy new year! I'm so glad to hear everyone's well and making good progress! Glad that all the results are coming back normal/clear. Sorry I've been a bit quiet over the break.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share some good news with you, as I got a bfp a few days ago!!! It's very early days, as I'm only at 15dpo, but so far so good, and the pregnancy tests are getting darker everyday. I'm still in shock, as I really wasn't expecting it, especially as I had no particular symptoms this month. Thankfully, I didn't drink any booze over the TWW, even though it was hard to resist! xx

HAAAAAPPPPYYYYYY!!!!!!! WHAT A GREAT START OF THE YEAR..... YOU HAVE MADE MY DAY, I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU GIRL, WISH EVERY MONTH WE CAN SHARE GREAT NEWS. STILL CAN'T BEALIVE WHAT I JUST READ.... I AM OVER THE MOON WITH TEARS OF JOY.
:crib::hangwashing::crib::hangwashing::crib::hangwashing::crib::dust:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Trolle_d, panda fan, babybemine & miracle 2012 never give up ladies, we are all behind you. I can see you have started 2013 in a very high and postive note, keep up the good work.

Miracle 2012 please come back we miss you.....


----------



## 1ST TRY

tink80 said:


> oh and 1st try, congrats on a baby girl!

congratulations Tink80 for finishing the 1st trimester, welcome to the 2nd trimester.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls, and happy new year! I'm so glad to hear everyone's well and making good progress! Glad that all the results are coming back normal/clear. Sorry I've been a bit quiet over the break.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share some good news with you, as I got a bfp a few days ago!!! It's very early days, as I'm only at 15dpo, but so far so good, and the pregnancy tests are getting darker everyday. I'm still in shock, as I really wasn't expecting it, especially as I had no particular symptoms this month. Thankfully, I didn't drink any booze over the TWW, even though it was hard to resist! xx

OMG OMG im so pleased for u huni what a great start to 2013 wow :yipee:xx


----------



## panda fan

Fruitful! That's such great news!!! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## lindar79

Hi

This post caught my eye as I'm also 33 and TTC. I married my OH at the end of August 12 and we started trying to conceive Sept 12. We were fortunate enough to conceive straight away but I suffered a miscarriage on 3/12 at 11 weeks :cry:

I had one AF and now we are trying again. This is my 2WW so fingers crossed. :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies...im 33 and im trying for our first baby...we have been trying for 10 mths now...ive had a blood test and dh has had a sa which is low and low motlity.
> we r gonna keep going till october and got back to gp if i dont get my bfp...looking for some buddies to chat to :)

I'm also 33! I need a buddy to help me through this...DH and I have been trying for 11 months...dh's SA is next weekend so i'll be happy to get that done so we know...we've conceived twice but neither made it...we can help each other through this! Good luck to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Hello and welcome lindar79 and ttcbabyisom

Good luck and much baby dust to you this month (and 2013)!

I am feeling more relaxed since I saw the doctor even though I have to wait a few weeks for the tests. The new OPK tests I'm using are also much better (Clear Blue). I tried the CVS dip sticks and those were awful. I kept getting multiple days of positives. One month I got a whole week of them and thought something was wrong with me.


----------



## panda fan

P.S. I just started my 2WW this month, too.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

lindar79 said:


> Hi
> 
> This post caught my eye as I'm also 33 and TTC. I married my OH at the end of August 12 and we started trying to conceive Sept 12. We were fortunate enough to conceive straight away but I suffered a miscarriage on 3/12 at 11 weeks :cry:
> 
> I had one AF and now we are trying again. This is my 2WW so fingers crossed. :winkwink:

Hi lindar79 im so sorry for4 your loss :hugs:this is a great thread we r here for each other how is your 2ww going?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ttcbabyisom said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...im 33 and im trying for our first baby...we have been trying for 10 mths now...ive had a blood test and dh has had a sa which is low and low motlity.
> we r gonna keep going till october and got back to gp if i dont get my bfp...looking for some buddies to chat to :)
> 
> I'm also 33! I need a buddy to help me through this...DH and I have been trying for 11 months...dh's SA is next weekend so i'll be happy to get that done so we know...we've conceived twice but neither made it...we can help each other through this! Good luck to you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi welcome to the thread...it so nice to have new people who r going through the same as me still :hugs:im so sorry to hear about your losses this is going to b our year...we have been referred for ivf so just waiting for the letter in the post :coffee:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> P.S. I just started my 2WW this month, too.

Hi how is the ttw holding out??x


----------



## panda fan

I'm antsy. Going to call the doctor to schedule my bloodwork and HSG as soon as AF comes. 

I had spotting again 5dpo to 8dpo. Crazy early. My doc says that's no problem, but I also think that spotting probably means I'm out for this month. AF is due on Sunday so I'm trying to wait until Friday to test.

How's your month going, Trolley? I hope the IVF process goes quickly for you.

Fruitful? Any more news?


----------



## panda fan

13 dpo and AF due tomorrow
BFN this morning :cry:

supposed to be packing to go away for the weekend and I'm dragging a bit


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...im 33 and im trying for our first baby...we have been trying for 10 mths now...ive had a blood test and dh has had a sa which is low and low motlity.
> we r gonna keep going till october and got back to gp if i dont get my bfp...looking for some buddies to chat to :)
> 
> I'm also 33! I need a buddy to help me through this...DH and I have been trying for 11 months...dh's SA is next weekend so i'll be happy to get that done so we know...we've conceived twice but neither made it...we can help each other through this! Good luck to you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi welcome to the thread...it so nice to have new people who r going through the same as me still :hugs:im so sorry to hear about your losses this is going to b our year...we have been referred for ivf so just waiting for the letter in the post :coffee:Click to expand...

Thank you and yes, I believe with all my hear this will be our year!!! Good luck with ivf, i hope it works for you! We're not that far yet...just did my first dose of clomid this cycle...fingers crossed for both of us!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> 13 dpo and AF due tomorrow
> BFN this morning :cry:
> 
> supposed to be packing to go away for the weekend and I'm dragging a bit

I'm sorry panda fan...hang in there sweetie!


----------



## panda fan

I hope the clomid works for you, ttcbabyisom! hopefully it's the extra little boost you need :)

I got my AF yesterday so I will have my blood tests tomorrow and then I am waiting for them to schedule HSG. I can't decide whether I'm hoping there is a problem (that's easy to fix) so that I at least know what's wrong or if I'm more hoping there's no problem and we just have to try a little longer . . .


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies, I'm back x glad to see thread is still going strong....and sorry some of you havnt had the good news you want yet! Iv been busy moving house, getting married and can now concentrate TTC again!


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry I pressed send by accident xx iv not read the whole thread yet as there's so much & its been ages since I last posted. TBH this whole thing is disheartening me now xx to add to confusion, this month my AF arrived on the 3rd, and its STILL here :( the doctor said it could be a 'blip' but iv no idea what's going on, it'll be 4 weeks continuous bleeding on thursday xx then my next AF will be due the week after xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> I hope the clomid works for you, ttcbabyisom! hopefully it's the extra little boost you need :)
> 
> I got my AF yesterday so I will have my blood tests tomorrow and then I am waiting for them to schedule HSG. I can't decide whether I'm hoping there is a problem (that's easy to fix) so that I at least know what's wrong or if I'm more hoping there's no problem and we just have to try a little longer . . .

Yeah, I hear ya...i have felt that way with all of my procedures so far. I haven't had an HSG yet...but that's in my future if no pregnancy by April or May. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Miracle2012

Hello Everyone!!! I know it has been ages since i came on bnb. Honestly I wanted a mental break from ttc. This is all I could think about specially when I was testing too early got a BFN and couldn't stop testing until AF showed up. So me and my hubby had decided to start IVF. We did all the pre-test, scans and was about to go on my next period due this week for a scan on the third day of my period so they can start me on the medication and procedure. Well guess what.... I decided to test at 11dpo yesterday and it was a BFP ... I could not believe it so I went out and bought a clearblue and it said Pregnant. So I know you guys are such a great support when I need it, therefore I had to share this news with you. Know that there is always hope. Of course I am very cautiously pregnant due to my past and will not be announcing it to the world, however we were in this together from the begining and will continue to be. 

Fruitful I am so happy for you. How is everything going with your pregnancy?

Trolley How are you doing? Everything seems to be going in the right directions and soon you will have your BFP.

ttcbabyisom, Panda... Nice to meet you... .

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Fruitful

Miracle2012 said:


> Hello Everyone!!! I know it has been ages since i came on bnb. Honestly I wanted a mental break from ttc. This is all I could think about specially when I was testing too early got a BFN and couldn't stop testing until AF showed up. So me and my hubby had decided to start IVF. We did all the pre-test, scans and was about to go on my next period due this week for a scan on the third day of your period so they can start me on the medication and procedure. Well guess what.... I decided to test at 11dpo yesterday and it was a BFP ... I could not believe it so I went out and bought a clearblue and it said Pregnant. So I know you guys are such a great support when I need it, therefore I had to share this news with you. Know that there is always hope. Of course I am very cautiously pregnant due to my past and will not be announcing it to the world, however we were in this together from the begining and will continue to be.
> 
> Fruitful I am so happy for you. How is everything going with your pregnancy?
> 
> Trolley How are you doing? Everything seems to be going in the right directions and soon you will have your BFP.
> 
> ttcbabyisom, Panda... Nice to meet you... .
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

That's wonderful news, Miracle2012!!! I'm so happy for you - congratulations, and a happy and healthy nine months! Thanks for letting us know - just the other day, I was wondering how you were doing. How amazing to have got your bfp just before all the ivf stuff was due to start! We should probably start calling you Miracle2013 ;) xx


----------



## Fruitful

Hi everyone!

I'm woefully aware I haven't been very active in the thread recently, but I'll be trying to make up for it!

All's going well with me so far. I think I'm about 7 weeks by now, and I'm getting my first scan in two weeks time - I just can't wait, I'm so impatient and nervous! I'm feeling tired and nauseous pretty much 24/7, but at least I'm not vomiting, which is lucky I guess. 

ttcbabyisom and lindar79 - Welcome to the thread, and I hope we can all offer each other some support! I'm really sorry to hear about your losses - that must have been incredibly hard, and I hope you're both doing ok. ttcbabyisom, how have you been finding the clomid? Where are you at in your cycle? How about you lindar79?

Trolley Dolly, I'm glad to hear you've been referred along for ivf. Do you have any sense of how long the waiting list might be? Will they be trying anything else in the meantime, or is the plan to carry on ttc "au naturale" in the meantime? Anyway, I hope you're doing well and that 2013 brings you all the good things you deserve!

panda fan, sorry to hear about af, but glad that it means you've had your blood tests and can get your hsg scheduled. Let us know how you get on with them!

Friskyfish!!!!!! So nice to hear from you, girl! Congratulations on the wedding!! I hope you're both enjoying the new house and that it'll bring you ttc luck! Sorry to hear about the weird af, but it'll hopefully just be a one-off. It sounds like you've had a lot on your plate recently.

babybemine, you seem to have been quite quiet on the thread recently. I hope you're well!

Tink and 1st Try, I hope your bumps are growing nicely and all is well. Let us know how you're doing!

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone... Please shout if I have!

xxx


----------



## babybemine

Af started today. Calling the RE once they open to schedule a HCG and ultrasound then off to start Femara this cycle. Hope there are a few BFP's and this cycle was not a waste for everyone.


----------



## Miracle2012

Thank you so much Fruitful. I absolutely agree with the new name, This is my 2013 miracle. I hope There will be a Miracle for everyone one of us on this thread this Year.


----------



## friskyfish

Congratulations Fruitful!! :) so happy for you!! And you tink!! :) How's Trolley dolly?? Congrats to you too miracle 2013 ;) xx I hope we get ours soon 

My AF is STILL here, im massively fed up, 4 weeks it is now. But have an appointment with a lady doctor next week, so I'm gonna just see what my options are now as were almost a year ttc.....But seeing some of you on her getting your miracles is promising for me :) xx 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Tink80

Fruitful, it is great to hear from you. I'm so glad all is well. I got my first scan at about 9 weeks as well and it was so exciting, I bet you'll be over the moon. I get so happy every time we have an ultrasound scheduled b/c I know we'll get to see the baby again. I had another scan at 12 weeks and the baby had grown sooooo much since 9 weeks it was just really amazing! 

Frisky-thank you and congrats on getting married!! I hope this weird AF is just maybe your body readjusting itself and gettin ready for baby. You've had a lot of stuff going on so maybe that threw it off? Hope you get answers soon!

Congrats, Miracle, very happy for you!! :hugs:

I am doing well. Really liking second trimester!:winkwink: I feel good, I just have to be careful not to overdo it physically because I pay for it afterwards :blush: but other than that, I am great.:thumbup:
We have our anatomy scan scheduled for 2/13 where hopefully we will be able to find out baby's gender as long as the LO cooperates with us :happydance:. I am so excited to find out what we're having so I can go on a baby clothing shopping binge, lol.
I am at the point of getting an obvious bump and I've also felt some subtle flutters here and there though I am still awaiting the unmistakable first kick and can't wait till I feel the baby on a regular basis. In the meantime, I've had fun listening to the heartbeat with a doppler to settle my mind and curiosity. I feel like people are finally starting to look at me like a pregnant woman instead of a chubby one who just ate too many nachos or something :haha:


----------



## babybemine

Appointment made for tomorrow for US and HCG. Now just waitingfor these cramps to settle down a bit so I can get up and be productive.


----------



## panda fan

Miracle and Fruitful . . . your stories give me great hope and probably all of us who have been ttc a year or more and/or are testing etc.

My fingers and toes are crossed for all of us to be adding more BFPs to the list soon.

I had my cycle day3 blood test yesterday and my HSG is scheduled for next Tuesday. My doctor doesn't have me scheduled to meet her again until Feb 21 so I might have to wait that long for the results, but she will be at the HSG so maybe she will let me know sooner. Oh and Hubby is also getting tested next week.

To all of us who recently had or are soon to have HSGs . . . my aunt told me she got pregnant 3 mo after her HSG after trying for 5 YEARS!!! She had a little scar tissue in their with no known cause. The test cleared her tubes and that worked for her. Here's hoping for more 2013 miracles!


----------



## Miracle2012

panda fan said:


> Miracle and Fruitful . . . your stories give me great hope and probably all of us who have been ttc a year or more and/or are testing etc.
> 
> My fingers and toes are crossed for all of us to be adding more BFPs to the list soon.
> 
> I had my cycle day3 blood test yesterday and my HSG is scheduled for next Tuesday. My doctor doesn't have me scheduled to meet her again until Feb 21 so I might have to wait that long for the results, but she will be at the HSG so maybe she will let me know sooner. Oh and Hubby is also getting tested next week.
> 
> To all of us who recently had or are soon to have HSGs . . . my aunt told me she got pregnant 3 mo after her HSG after trying for 5 YEARS!!! She had a little scar tissue in their with no known cause. The test cleared her tubes and that worked for her. Here's hoping for more 2013 miracles!

Panda I am sure you will have your little miracle soon. I realize that its when its least expected that it happens. Oh and YES I had an HSG this month a 1 week and half before ovulation. I had to do it before the IVF procedure so they could see how are my tubes and how many eggies I had left. So maybe it did help.


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

Fruitful Thanks very much for the shoutout.

Update: My bundle of joy is growing well and she is very active in the morning and evenning just before bedtime. she can notice a loud noise (loud music or if someone screemed) and start kicking. 

CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE WHO RECENTLY GOT THEIR BFP's.

To all those who haven't got their BFP's never give up ladies, we are all behind you.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.png


----------



## ttcbabyisom

miracle2012 said:


> hello everyone!!! I know it has been ages since i came on bnb. Honestly i wanted a mental break from ttc. This is all i could think about specially when i was testing too early got a bfn and couldn't stop testing until af showed up. So me and my hubby had decided to start ivf. We did all the pre-test, scans and was about to go on my next period due this week for a scan on the third day of my period so they can start me on the medication and procedure. Well guess what.... I decided to test at 11dpo yesterday and it was a bfp ... I could not believe it so i went out and bought a clearblue and it said pregnant. So i know you guys are such a great support when i need it, therefore i had to share this news with you. Know that there is always hope. Of course i am very cautiously pregnant due to my past and will not be announcing it to the world, however we were in this together from the begining and will continue to be.
> 
> Fruitful i am so happy for you. How is everything going with your pregnancy?
> 
> Trolley how are you doing? Everything seems to be going in the right directions and soon you will have your bfp.
> 
> Ttcbabyisom, panda... Nice to meet you... .
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Fruitful said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm woefully aware I haven't been very active in the thread recently, but I'll be trying to make up for it!
> 
> All's going well with me so far. I think I'm about 7 weeks by now, and I'm getting my first scan in two weeks time - I just can't wait, I'm so impatient and nervous! I'm feeling tired and nauseous pretty much 24/7, but at least I'm not vomiting, which is lucky I guess.
> 
> ttcbabyisom and lindar79 - Welcome to the thread, and I hope we can all offer each other some support! I'm really sorry to hear about your losses - that must have been incredibly hard, and I hope you're both doing ok. ttcbabyisom, how have you been finding the clomid? Where are you at in your cycle? How about you lindar79?
> 
> Trolley Dolly, I'm glad to hear you've been referred along for ivf. Do you have any sense of how long the waiting list might be? Will they be trying anything else in the meantime, or is the plan to carry on ttc "au naturale" in the meantime? Anyway, I hope you're doing well and that 2013 brings you all the good things you deserve!
> 
> panda fan, sorry to hear about af, but glad that it means you've had your blood tests and can get your hsg scheduled. Let us know how you get on with them!
> 
> Friskyfish!!!!!! So nice to hear from you, girl! Congratulations on the wedding!! I hope you're both enjoying the new house and that it'll bring you ttc luck! Sorry to hear about the weird af, but it'll hopefully just be a one-off. It sounds like you've had a lot on your plate recently.
> 
> babybemine, you seem to have been quite quiet on the thread recently. I hope you're well!
> 
> Tink and 1st Try, I hope your bumps are growing nicely and all is well. Let us know how you're doing!
> 
> Hope I haven't forgotten anyone... Please shout if I have!
> 
> xxx

The clomid was fine...didn't seem to notice any symptoms from this first round so i was happy about that. I'm CD21, 7DPO today...we shall see...my fingers and toes are always crossed!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Appointment made for tomorrow for US and HCG. Now just waitingfor these cramps to settle down a bit so I can get up and be productive.

How did these go for you??? what's the latest on your cycle?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Miracle and Fruitful . . . your stories give me great hope and probably all of us who have been ttc a year or more and/or are testing etc.
> 
> My fingers and toes are crossed for all of us to be adding more BFPs to the list soon.
> 
> I had my cycle day3 blood test yesterday and my HSG is scheduled for next Tuesday. My doctor doesn't have me scheduled to meet her again until Feb 21 so I might have to wait that long for the results, but she will be at the HSG so maybe she will let me know sooner. Oh and Hubby is also getting tested next week.
> 
> To all of us who recently had or are soon to have HSGs . . . my aunt told me she got pregnant 3 mo after her HSG after trying for 5 YEARS!!! She had a little scar tissue in their with no known cause. The test cleared her tubes and that worked for her. Here's hoping for more 2013 miracles!

Good luck on this panda! Let us know how it goes. One of these is in my future if the clomid doesn't work.


----------



## 1ST TRY

ttcbabyisom said:


> fruitful said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> 
> I'm woefully aware i haven't been very active in the thread recently, but i'll be trying to make up for it!
> 
> All's going well with me so far. I think i'm about 7 weeks by now, and i'm getting my first scan in two weeks time - i just can't wait, i'm so impatient and nervous! I'm feeling tired and nauseous pretty much 24/7, but at least i'm not vomiting, which is lucky i guess.
> 
> Ttcbabyisom and lindar79 - welcome to the thread, and i hope we can all offer each other some support! I'm really sorry to hear about your losses - that must have been incredibly hard, and i hope you're both doing ok. Ttcbabyisom, how have you been finding the clomid? Where are you at in your cycle? How about you lindar79?
> 
> Trolley dolly, i'm glad to hear you've been referred along for ivf. Do you have any sense of how long the waiting list might be? Will they be trying anything else in the meantime, or is the plan to carry on ttc "au naturale" in the meantime? Anyway, i hope you're doing well and that 2013 brings you all the good things you deserve!
> 
> Panda fan, sorry to hear about af, but glad that it means you've had your blood tests and can get your hsg scheduled. Let us know how you get on with them!
> 
> Friskyfish!!!!!! So nice to hear from you, girl! Congratulations on the wedding!! I hope you're both enjoying the new house and that it'll bring you ttc luck! Sorry to hear about the weird af, but it'll hopefully just be a one-off. It sounds like you've had a lot on your plate recently.
> 
> Babybemine, you seem to have been quite quiet on the thread recently. I hope you're well!
> 
> Tink and 1st try, i hope your bumps are growing nicely and all is well. Let us know how you're doing!
> 
> Hope i haven't forgotten anyone... Please shout if i have!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> the clomid was fine...didn't seem to notice any symptoms from this first round so i was happy about that. I'm cd21, 7dpo today...we shall see...my fingers and toes are always crossed!!!Click to expand...

stay positive it worked for me on my first round.


----------



## panda fan

hey ladies,

I had my HSG today. It looks like my left side is blocked but my right side looks good. Feeling a little concerned but hoping this just means it's taking a little longer. The woman who administered the test said when one side is blocked the other side can work harder so chances are actually better than 50% each month so I hope that's true. I get full results and results of blood test and hubby's test later in the month.

babybemine, did you have your tests? hope everything went well!

ttcbabyisom i hope this is your cycle!! trolley, u 2, you never know!!

thanks to everyone for the support and for sharing.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda, at least the other one is not blocked so your chances are still good...that right side is just going to have to work overtime. here for you girl!


----------



## babybemine

Had all the tests and everything came out good. Since we have not conceived, RE placed me on Femara. Completed the first cycle of pills yesterday. Have an ultrasound scheduled for a few days from now and lots of BD in store for this cycle and then we wait with fx.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Had all the tests and everything came out good. Since we have not conceived, RE placed me on Femara. Completed the first cycle of pills yesterday. Have an ultrasound scheduled for a few days from now and lots of BD in store for this cycle and then we wait with fx.

Good luck! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## friskyfish

Panda, wishing you lots of love & luck!! Let's send some positive energy to your right tube to get it working twice as hard!! :) xx Fruitful, so nice to see your progress on Here :) xx 

I'm insanely worried now, as I had to go into A&E because my bleeding got so bad and painful, its 5 weeks today. They had to take some swabs which I won't get results bk till 2 week's. They did a pregnancy test there which was negative. They kept me in for observation then sent me home with some pills to ease the bleeding. Iv got to go for a scan, as the doc says it may be 'fibroids' ?? She didn't explain what these were properly. Iv googled it, and I'm crying my eyes out as it says it can affect fertility! I'm so upset & confused. The doc said it wouldn't, but I'm reading all sorts of horror stories on the internet & gettin myself in a right state! I feel drained with it all! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry to moan on xx


----------



## Miracle2012

friskyfish said:


> Panda, wishing you lots of love & luck!! Let's send some positive energy to your right tube to get it working twice as hard!! :) xx Fruitful, so nice to see your progress on Here :) xx
> 
> I'm insanely worried now, as I had to go into A&E because my bleeding got so bad and painful, its 5 weeks today. They had to take some swabs which I won't get results bk till 2 week's. They did a pregnancy test there which was negative. They kept me in for observation then sent me home with some pills to ease the bleeding. Iv got to go for a scan, as the doc says it may be 'fibroids' ?? She didn't explain what these were properly. Iv googled it, and I'm crying my eyes out as it says it can affect fertility! I'm so upset & confused. The doc said it wouldn't, but I'm reading all sorts of horror stories on the internet & gettin myself in a right state! I feel drained with it all! Xx

Frisky don't worry. You know my mom had 3 kids and had huge fibroids and that was many many many years ago, so now things should be possible than ever.The only thing is that she had 3 c-sections but in my opinion it was a small price to pay. don't worry


----------



## panda fan

thank you friskyfish!

Good luck to you! Don't get stressed! Reading stories on the internet gives you lots of different scenarios and everyone's experience is different. It can definitely make you nervous (I am guilty of it, too)

I hope you get good news and are feeling better soon!


----------



## friskyfish

Miracle, thanks for your reply. I feel a bit better now :) xx Panda, thank you, guess I'll just have to see what the tests come back with! I'm so bloody impatient! Haha xx


----------



## babybemine

Feeling the pain in my right ovary again. Grow follies grow.


----------



## Snowleopard79

Hi, I would like to join in. I too am 33 trying to concieve number 1, now on month 7! I am so worried about my age, I don't feel old ( still feel 21 lol) I keep healthy exercise regularly and don't drink smoke or drink coffee, my weight is a good bmi and still nothing. I don't know what more to try, I have started to wonder whether worth going to gp but I know the guideline say 12 months but I fear the longer I wait the closer I get to 35 when they say everything starts going down hill!!! 

Has anyone else been to gp before the 12 months and have they been supportive? If they were what tests have they offered???

I suppose this month could be the one but not holding out much hope as only one 1 symptoms of sore boobs for about 8 days now but that's it.


----------



## friskyfish

Hi snowleopard, I feel your frustration, we all do. I am now on month 11 and am seeing a doctor next week . Iv not tried anything else other than keep up with my already reasonably healthy lifestyle. Im thinking of getting one of these ovulation kits if anyone else can recommend one?? 
I'm really concerned about my age now too, like you I'm 33, but still feel & sometimes act 21!! Haha xx
My husband goes away in 9 weeks as he's in the Navy, really want to conceive before then, but it's doubtful .......He's away for 6 weeks then bk for 2! No guesses what we will be up to when he's back! Haha
Fingers crossed that this is your month, your not on your own :) xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

friskyfish said:


> Hi snowleopard, I feel your frustration, we all do. I am now on month 11 and am seeing a doctor next week . Iv not tried anything else other than keep up with my already reasonably healthy lifestyle. Im thinking of getting one of these ovulation kits if anyone else can recommend one??
> I'm really concerned about my age now too, like you I'm 33, but still feel & sometimes act 21!! Haha xx
> My husband goes away in 9 weeks as he's in the Navy, really want to conceive before then, but it's doubtful .......He's away for 6 weeks then bk for 2! No guesses what we will be up to when he's back! Haha
> Fingers crossed that this is your month, your not on your own :) xx

Thanks friskyfish, my husband is inRAF so goes away lots too so also trying to get preggers before he next gets sent away ( last time had only 5 weeks notice for a 6 month deployment!!! :nope: Bloody mod getting way of baby making!!!!!

I have used ovulation kit last month and this month, a friend has also used them and got pregnant first time of using them so thought I would give them a go!!! At least you get an idea of when I m ovulating, I think people find them useful as some ovulate much later or earlier than expected. It's hard not to a little wrapped up in them and can therefore take fun out bding ( my husband asks me if I am 'in season' tonight!!!!!!! Charming, I feel real sexy after that). I used the clear blue digi one as very clear on whether lh rise or not ( no guessing if line is darker etc). 

I hope it goes well with your dr, let us know how you get on if you don't mind. 

It's nice to know others stories and other military wives/gf battling with our men going away all time especially at drop of a hat!! Xx:hugs:


----------



## Miracle2012

Snow and Frisky ,j ust wanted to let you know that the clearblue fertility monitor is very good, I used it last year when I was trying for about 3 and half years and got preggers the first time I used it, unfortunately i lost my angel, but it tells you exactly when you should start doing the honky donky... so I recommend it. I wish you super baby dust !


----------



## Tink80

Hey, ladies. I am still here cheering everyone on.
I don't know if this may help but I wanted to mention that if you are using the ovulation kit make sure to not test too early into the day as LH rises later on. Also, when I got pregnant, I was on a mission not to miss any LH spikes and tested not only in the afternoon but also in the evening..so basically twice a day for around a week that I thought I'd be fertile. I know that can get expensive which is why I got the cheapie Wondfos (which always worked better for me than the more expensive kits anyway). I hope this helps and you all get your BFPs soon xoxo :D


----------



## Snowleopard79

Miracle2012 said:


> Snow and Frisky ,j ust wanted to let you know that the clearblue fertility monitor is very good, I used it last year when I was trying for about 3 and half years and got preggers the first time I used it, unfortunately i lost my angel, but it tells you exactly when you should start doing the honky donky... so I recommend it. I wish you super baby dust !

Thanks Miracle 2012, I have looked at fertility monitor, quite expensive so though I would try opk first and if unsuccessful move onto to the fertility monitor. Will give it another month or 2 and if no positive then go for it. AF due Tues so waiting patiently!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Snowleopard79 said:


> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Snow and Frisky ,j ust wanted to let you know that the clearblue fertility monitor is very good, I used it last year when I was trying for about 3 and half years and got preggers the first time I used it, unfortunately i lost my angel, but it tells you exactly when you should start doing the honky donky... so I recommend it. I wish you super baby dust !
> 
> Thanks Miracle 2012, I have looked at fertility monitor, quite expensive so though I would try opk first and if unsuccessful move onto to the fertility monitor. Will give it another month or 2 and if no positive then go for it. AF due Tues so waiting patiently!!!!Click to expand...

My AF is due Tuesday as well. Good luck to both of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## Snowleopard79

ttcbabyisom said:


> Snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Snow and Frisky ,j ust wanted to let you know that the clearblue fertility monitor is very good, I used it last year when I was trying for about 3 and half years and got preggers the first time I used it, unfortunately i lost my angel, but it tells you exactly when you should start doing the honky donky... so I recommend it. I wish you super baby dust !
> 
> Thanks Miracle 2012, I have looked at fertility monitor, quite expensive so though I would try opk first and if unsuccessful move onto to the fertility monitor. Will give it another month or 2 and if no positive then go for it. AF due Tues so waiting patiently!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My AF is due Tuesday as well. Good luck to both of us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed for us :hugs:

Are you testing Tuesday or being good and waiting?????


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Snowleopard79 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Snow and Frisky ,j ust wanted to let you know that the clearblue fertility monitor is very good, I used it last year when I was trying for about 3 and half years and got preggers the first time I used it, unfortunately i lost my angel, but it tells you exactly when you should start doing the honky donky... so I recommend it. I wish you super baby dust !
> 
> Thanks Miracle 2012, I have looked at fertility monitor, quite expensive so though I would try opk first and if unsuccessful move onto to the fertility monitor. Will give it another month or 2 and if no positive then go for it. AF due Tues so waiting patiently!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My AF is due Tuesday as well. Good luck to both of us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed for us :hugs:
> 
> Are you testing Tuesday or being good and waiting?????Click to expand...

I've already caved and been bad...BFN's Thursday and Saturday, testing again tomorrow. I'm the girl if I do get a positive, i like my chart to show that you can get plenty of negatives before a positive...wishful thinking i guess. Plus with my temps still being high, it gives me hope.


----------



## Snowleopard79

ttcbabyisom said:


> Snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Snow and Frisky ,j ust wanted to let you know that the clearblue fertility monitor is very good, I used it last year when I was trying for about 3 and half years and got preggers the first time I used it, unfortunately i lost my angel, but it tells you exactly when you should start doing the honky donky... so I recommend it. I wish you super baby dust !
> 
> Thanks Miracle 2012, I have looked at fertility monitor, quite expensive so though I would try opk first and if unsuccessful move onto to the fertility monitor. Will give it another month or 2 and if no positive then go for it. AF due Tues so waiting patiently!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My AF is due Tuesday as well. Good luck to both of us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed for us :hugs:
> 
> Are you testing Tuesday or being good and waiting?????Click to expand...
> 
> I've already caved and been bad...BFN's Thursday and Saturday, testing again tomorrow. I'm the girl if I do get a positive, i like my chart to show that you can get plenty of negatives before a positive...wishful thinking i guess. Plus with my temps still being high, it gives me hope.Click to expand...


Lol it's not bad. I have been so tempted but have purposely not bought any so I can't be tempted. Will pick one up on way home tomorrow and test Tuesday morning. I don't temp but fro. What I have read, looking at your chart it all looks good :winkwink:


----------



## friskyfish

Cheers for advice Miracle, iv not even looked into any of these things. Think I will after my doc appointment on wed. Tink! How you doing lady? Thanks for your wishes! Have you heard frim trolley dolly? I hope she's ok xx

Snow! Yey to another military wife! :) I'll be keeping everything crossed for you & babyisom on tuesday x iv no idea what's goin on with me & my periods now....been bleeding for over 5 weeks now, just want this scan done now so I know if it is fibroids or not! X I'm a bit pissed off and upset right now as my DH' s good friend has just rang to tell us there expecting! I feel bad for feeling like this....I just want to be able to make that phonecall xx Oh well Xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

friskyfish said:


> Cheers for advice Miracle, iv not even looked into any of these things. Think I will after my doc appointment on wed. Tink! How you doing lady? Thanks for your wishes! Have you heard frim trolley dolly? I hope she's ok xx
> 
> Snow! Yey to another military wife! :) I'll be keeping everything crossed for you & babyisom on tuesday x iv no idea what's goin on with me & my periods now....been bleeding for over 5 weeks now, just want this scan done now so I know if it is fibroids or not! X I'm a bit pissed off and upset right now as my DH' s good friend has just rang to tell us there expecting! I feel bad for feeling like this....I just want to be able to make that phonecall xx Oh well Xx

Stay strong frisky, there is nothing wrong with feeling like that. Everyone I know seems to be announcing pregnancy and 4 very good friends have had babies in the last month. It's like we are being tortured!!! Hope it all goes well at drs as 5 weeks bleeding is awful ( a week is bad enough), hoping they give you some straight answers :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks snow! :) Feel like iv got loads goin on at the min...really not looking forward to DH goin away soon either :( xx How you doin today? Have you caved in and tested yet? Xx


----------



## babybemine

Ultrasound today shows a 19 and a 16 on right side at cd13 Nurse said the lining was looking good as well. DH has agreed to BD every other day at least. FX


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Ultrasound today shows a 19 and a 16 on right side at cd13 Nurse said the lining was looking good as well. DH has agreed to BD every other day at least. FX

Yay!!!


----------



## Snowleopard79

friskyfish said:


> Thanks snow! :) Feel like iv got loads goin on at the min...really not looking forward to DH goin away soon either :( xx How you doin today? Have you caved in and tested yet? Xx

Lol I have just been out and bought a test today, I am thinking I might test tonight. Trying to hold out but not sure I can. Part of me wants to know, the other part thinks denial is the best way and not knowing means there is some hope. Crazy I know. See how I feel when I get home :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

snowleopard79 said:


> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> thanks snow! :) feel like iv got loads goin on at the min...really not looking forward to dh goin away soon either :( xx how you doin today? Have you caved in and tested yet? Xx
> 
> lol i have just been out and bought a test today, i am thinking i might test tonight. Trying to hold out but not sure i can. Part of me wants to know, the other part thinks denial is the best way and not knowing means there is some hope. Crazy i know. See how i feel when i get home :)Click to expand...

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowleopard79

ttcbabyisom said:


> snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> thanks snow! :) feel like iv got loads goin on at the min...really not looking forward to dh goin away soon either :( xx how you doin today? Have you caved in and tested yet? Xx
> 
> lol i have just been out and bought a test today, i am thinking i might test tonight. Trying to hold out but not sure i can. Part of me wants to know, the other part thinks denial is the best way and not knowing means there is some hope. Crazy i know. See how i feel when i get home :)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Ttcbabyisom did you test again today?????


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwwwh I know, it's like the possibility is still there if u don't test.....its mad isn't it? The past 4 timesviv tested AF has arrived at the same exact moment!! Soooo frustrating! I mentioned the ovulation kits to DH today & he just laughed saying there's no point as we 'do it' everyday anyway!! Haaaha slight exaggeration ;) xx Anyway, good luck to you both, iv no idea when my period is due anymore!! Haha xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

friskyfish said:


> Awwwwwwh I know, it's like the possibility is still there if u don't test.....its mad isn't it? The past 4 timesviv tested AF has arrived at the same exact moment!! Soooo frustrating! I mentioned the ovulation kits to DH today & he just laughed saying there's no point as we 'do it' everyday anyway!! Haaaha slight exaggeration ;) xx Anyway, good luck to you both, iv no idea when my period is due anymore!! Haha xx

Lol he has a point, but at least you would know approximately when you o'd, sell it too him that he can get it twice a day then lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Snowleopard79 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> thanks snow! :) feel like iv got loads goin on at the min...really not looking forward to dh goin away soon either :( xx how you doin today? Have you caved in and tested yet? Xx
> 
> lol i have just been out and bought a test today, i am thinking i might test tonight. Trying to hold out but not sure i can. Part of me wants to know, the other part thinks denial is the best way and not knowing means there is some hope. Crazy i know. See how i feel when i get home :)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ttcbabyisom did you test again today?????Click to expand...

Yep...  I know i already told you in my journal but got my :bfp:!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my god!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! :D xxxx


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom, Great News!!!! So happy for you!!

lots of happy news and baby dust on this thread so far in 2013 :)

my OPK came up positive right on time (I thought HSG might throw it off, so I was relieved) now it's 2ww again

double waiting this month because I have a doc appt to get my full results around same time AF is due


----------



## Miracle2012

ttcbabyisom said:


> Snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> thanks snow! :) feel like iv got loads goin on at the min...really not looking forward to dh goin away soon either :( xx how you doin today? Have you caved in and tested yet? Xx
> 
> lol i have just been out and bought a test today, i am thinking i might test tonight. Trying to hold out but not sure i can. Part of me wants to know, the other part thinks denial is the best way and not knowing means there is some hope. Crazy i know. See how i feel when i get home :)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ttcbabyisom did you test again today?????Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...  I know i already told you in my journal but got my :bfp:!!!Click to expand...




CONGRATULATIONS!! so happy for you ! 2013 is our year ladies!! keep them coming!


----------



## 1ST TRY

ttcbabyisom said:


> Snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> thanks snow! :) feel like iv got loads goin on at the min...really not looking forward to dh goin away soon either :( xx how you doin today? Have you caved in and tested yet? Xx
> 
> lol i have just been out and bought a test today, i am thinking i might test tonight. Trying to hold out but not sure i can. Part of me wants to know, the other part thinks denial is the best way and not knowing means there is some hope. Crazy i know. See how i feel when i get home :)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ttcbabyisom did you test again today?????Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...  I know i already told you in my journal but got my :bfp:!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations Ttcbabyisom..... we are both carrying Clomid babies. it also worked for me firts time.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

1ST TRY said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowleopard79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> thanks snow! :) feel like iv got loads goin on at the min...really not looking forward to dh goin away soon either :( xx how you doin today? Have you caved in and tested yet? Xx
> 
> lol i have just been out and bought a test today, i am thinking i might test tonight. Trying to hold out but not sure i can. Part of me wants to know, the other part thinks denial is the best way and not knowing means there is some hope. Crazy i know. See how i feel when i get home :)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ttcbabyisom did you test again today?????Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...  I know i already told you in my journal but got my :bfp:!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Ttcbabyisom..... we are both carrying Clomid babies. it also worked for me firts time.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Woohoo!!! When are you due?


----------



## friskyfish

Babyisom how long have u been ttc?? Im on my crappy phone & can't be arsed goin thru all the old posts to find out!! Haha xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

friskyfish said:


> Babyisom how long have u been ttc?? Im on my crappy phone & can't be arsed goin thru all the old posts to find out!! Haha xx

This month was a year of trying. I can't get this site on my phone. I'm jealous of your crappy phone. He, he...


----------



## Tink80

Congrats, ttcbabyisom!!:happydance:


----------



## Miracle2012

my first ultrasound is on Thursday I should be 6.2 weeks. I promise myself I wouldn't be nervous but I think I am a bit anxious. I guess its normal since the last pregnancy wasn't a success. Anyways I can't wait to see my Miracle bean. 

Where is Trolley? I miss her.

ttcbabyisom how you feeling? Any symptoms?

Frisky any new developments?


Baby dust to everyone !!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Miracle2012 said:


> my first ultrasound is on Thursday I should be 6.2 weeks. I promise myself I wouldn't be nervous but I think I am a bit anxious. I guess its normal since the last pregnancy wasn't a success. Anyways I can't wait to see my Miracle bean.
> 
> Where is Trolley? I miss her.
> 
> ttcbabyisom how you feeling? Any symptoms?
> 
> Frisky any new developments?
> 
> 
> Baby dust to everyone !!!!

Good luck to you tomorrow sweetie. I have faith everything will go just fine!
The only symptoms that I have are extreme exhaustion/fatigue and tender breasts...but i've been like this ever since O this cycle...crazy!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey Miracle.....Youv every right to feel nervous after what iv been through, perfectly normal...im sure everything will be just fine....exciting stuff :) x Nothing to report here,still waiting on my test results. The bleeding has nearly stopped, altho I'm.not sure if this is simply because of the tablets they gave me. I'm praying its just a 'blip' from us moving house, job hunting etc....One bit of good news is that my DH isn't going away to sea now until June. Was meant to be April, but his ship is getting restored, so I get an extra 2 months 'baby making time' haha xx 

Hope everyone is well! I'm trying to find away to fix my sons iphone as I put it in a 30degree wash last night, forgot to check his pockets!! :( Think its well & truly broke!! Oh dear xx I miss trolley too! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry...that meant to say. What YOU'V been through! Bloody predictive text!! X Hahah


----------



## Snowleopard79

friskyfish said:


> Hey Miracle.....Youv every right to feel nervous after what iv been through, perfectly normal...im sure everything will be just fine....exciting stuff :) x Nothing to report here,still waiting on my test results. The bleeding has nearly stopped, altho I'm.not sure if this is simply because of the tablets they gave me. I'm praying its just a 'blip' from us moving house, job hunting etc....One bit of good news is that my DH isn't going away to sea now until June. Was meant to be April, but his ship is getting restored, so I get an extra 2 months 'baby making time' haha xx
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I'm trying to find away to fix my sons iphone as I put it in a 30degree wash last night, forgot to check his pockets!! :( Think its well & truly broke!! Oh dear xx I miss trolley too! Xx

That's great news about DH hopefully it will take longer to refurbish than expected and you will get him a it longer.

Hopefully the drs have got on top of the other stuff and you get a cycle next month FX

Put your sons iPhone in some rice and put in airing cupboard or near heating source. Leave it for a couple of days. Has been known to work when phones go n water but not sure about a full wash :shrug:


----------



## friskyfish

Hahah iv done the rice thing, gonnna check in a min xx 

Congratulations by the way!! Only just realised!! X Hope everyone's good news rubs off on me soon xx :)


----------



## Tink80

Hi, everyone.!! Yesterday we found out we're having a GIRL!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## babybemine

Yeah congrats to all the BFP's. So excited for everyone. Hopeful that this is month as well.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tink80 said:


> Hi, everyone.!! Yesterday we found out we're having a GIRL!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Woohoo, congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## panda fan

congrats, Tink! That's very exciting news!

Trolley, where are you, girl? Hoping you are hanging in there with me. Any more news about the IVF plan?

anyone else in the 2ww with me right now?


----------



## Miracle2012

Tink80 said:


> Hi, everyone.!! Yesterday we found out we're having a GIRL!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Congrats Tink...yeahhh!! You can start buying clothes now.lol.


----------



## Miracle2012

Ladies I went for my first ultrasound and everything went pretty well, I saw the yolk sac and the little bean, the only thing is that the sac is measuring 3 days late which is not a big deal but it is the reason I was not able to hear a heartbeat but I will go for another ultrasound next week when I will be 6.6 weeks and should hear it then. from when I ovulated I am right on track but from my lmp I am late. Well anyways it felt so good to see something since my last pregnancy we did even see a yolk sac. So I am Praying for a healthy heartbeat next week. I attached the pic of the ultrasound so you can see. I hope my little bean will continue to grow.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130214_105622(1).jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tink80

Miracle, I'm so glad it went well. It is still so early-- I am sure you will hear a heartbeat later on and your little bean will continue to grow into a beautiful miracle!! ((hugs))


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwwwh tink! Congrats!! Bet ur gonna go crazy in the shops now! Haha xx 

Miracle...great news, great little piccy of your little miracle! :) it is early for heartbeat, when's yr next appointment?? Bet ur so excited! Xx
Panda!! Hey lady!! I hope we both get our BFP's soon...iv no idea when my TWW will be as my AF was up the wall...still waiting to hear bk from hospital for scan to rule out fibroids....I'm feeling reall y sick this morning.....wish I could say it was morning sickness! Blaaahhhhh...haha xx 

Trolley??? We miss you xx 

Lots of love & baby dust to you all xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Miracle2012 said:


> Ladies I went for my first ultrasound and everything went pretty well, I saw the yolk sac and the little bean, the only thing is that the sac is measuring 3 days late which is not a big deal but it is the reason I was not able to hear a heartbeat but I will go for another ultrasound next week when I will be 6.6 weeks and should hear it then. from when I ovulated I am right on track but from my lmp I am late. Well anyways it felt so good to see something since my last pregnancy we did even see a yolk sac. So I am Praying for a healthy heartbeat next week. I attached the pic of the ultrasound so you can see. I hope my little bean will continue to grow.

That's a beautiful little sac and bean! Everything will be fine and you'll get to hear that little heartbeat soon!!!


----------



## panda fan

has everyone ttc given up on this thread? It's very quiet. Maybe it's just me feeling extra anxious right now. miss you guys.


----------



## babybemine

Hey I am still around. Waiting in the tww and very hopeful but have been symtom spotting.....grrr. been very hungry from 2dpo and thirsty. Dh says boobies are bigger when usually he says they are not bigger. Yesterday appetite decreased. ...had cramps yesterday and achey tummy today.


----------



## 1way2prfction

Hey panda fan and babybemine,
I'm also currently in my tww (8dpo) and looking for some buddies...

Panda fan, I noticed you are waiting for some results around the end of the month... We are on the same boat there! It is my first cycle at a fertility clinic to test everything and make sure they function..

I would love to be tww buddies with you ladies!


----------



## babybemine

1way I am 8dpo as well. What tests have you had so far if you don't mind my asking. when do you plan on testing? Tww sucks.


----------



## 1way2prfction

Yes the TWW does suck babybemine.
Dh and I were finally referred to a specialist. So this cycle I had a baseline u/s and b/w on cd3, a HSN on cd10, and I'm going in for a followup TSH blood test on feb26.. (I just started synthroid 50mcg this cycle)... We will get the results on March 1st! So lots going on :)

As far as testing goes, I'm hoping I can stay strong and wait until missed AF to test.. What about you?


----------



## panda fan

Hello 1way2prfction! Nice to meet you. Glad to have more company and hope you get some good news from your tests.

Good to hear from you babybemine!
I am feeling the same way with the symptom spotting. My nipples have been CRAZY sensitive and sore for several days. I've always gotten slightly sore bbs but never just the nipples and never so bad even the softest fabric hurt . . .

But today (10dpo) saw the usual pre-AF spotting start and took a test anyway and it was of course BFN. I was so hopeful that maybe the HSG had cleared out my good tube and gave me a boost, but the spotting crushed my hope a little. It's not over unless the AF gets us though . . . good luck!!!


----------



## 1way2prfction

Thank you Panda fan, it's great to meet you also.

Just wanted to say don't feel discouraged yet... As you mentioned, it's not over till af shows he ugly face!! Its definitely the symptom spotting that makes each cycle that much for difficult :( FX for you hun!!

When did you have your hsg?


----------



## babybemine

I don't know how long I will wait until I test. The symptoms seem soo there that it seems like it should be a bfp. At this time I have ept that have written word pregnant if it is positive so thinking that I cant test that early. Thinking of getting some epts with the lines as I can at least get a faint positive.


----------



## 1way2prfction

What are your symptoms so far?
Btw, I've done the worst thing I could have possibly done... I've stocked up on HPTs! :(
There is no way I will be able to wait now..


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Good luck to all you ladies testing soon!!! :dust:


----------



## panda fan

1way2prfction said:


> Thank you Panda fan, it's great to meet you also.
> 
> Just wanted to say don't feel discouraged yet... As you mentioned, it's not over till af shows he ugly face!! Its definitely the symptom spotting that makes each cycle that much for difficult :( FX for you hun!!
> 
> When did you have your hsg?

My HSG was just on Feb 5. The doctor was supposed to be there but then she got called to an emergency so one of the radiology techs did it and she was very good and showed me that my left tube was not spilling so it was most likely blocked. The right tube was flowing "very well" she said. However, I meet with my actual doctor tomorrow to get her input and the results of my Day 3 blood tests and my DH's test. 

I had an ultrasound back when we first start ttc because I had spotting after going after BC even though I've been off it in the past and never had spotting before my period. Ultrasound was normal though and doctor tells me the spotting is no big deal. 

It sounds like you had it all at once. That IS a lot going on!

Babybemine. It sounds very promising for you! I hope this is your month! Let's keep the BFP 2013 streak going :) !!!!!

Babybemine


----------



## Miracle2012

Hey ladies just an update... I went to the doc this morning and we saw the heartbeat today, it was just magical, the doctor said i am right on time 6weeks 6days from ovulation. I am so happy :cloud9:. I am so in love.

Anyways ladies I feel that we are going to get more bfp on this thread it is our lucky charm. 

Panda I had my hsg on January 7 and got my bfp on 1/29 so do your baby dance like days before ovulation too. I also kinda stayed on my tummy after, not sure if it had anything to do with anything. 

Ladies good luck this month ! baby dust !!:flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Miracle2012 said:


> Hey ladies just an update... I went to the doc this morning and we saw the heartbeat today, it was just magical, the doctor said i am right on time 6weeks 6days from ovulation. I am so happy :cloud9:. I am so in love.
> 
> Anyways ladies I feel that we are going to get more bfp on this thread it is our lucky charm.
> 
> Panda I had my hsg on January 7 and got my bfp on 1/29 so do your baby dance like days before ovulation too. I also kinda stayed on my tummy after, not sure if it had anything to do with anything.
> 
> Ladies good luck this month ! baby dust !!:flower:

Yay, that's amazing!!! Could you hear it too or just see it? I can't wait for mine! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Miracle2012

ttcbabyisom said:


> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just an update... I went to the doc this morning and we saw the heartbeat today, it was just magical, the doctor said i am right on time 6weeks 6days from ovulation. I am so happy :cloud9:. I am so in love.
> 
> Anyways ladies I feel that we are going to get more bfp on this thread it is our lucky charm.
> 
> Panda I had my hsg on January 7 and got my bfp on 1/29 so do your baby dance like days before ovulation too. I also kinda stayed on my tummy after, not sure if it had anything to do with anything.
> 
> Ladies good luck this month ! baby dust !!:flower:
> 
> Yay, that's amazing!!! Could you hear it too or just see it? I can't wait for mine! So happy for you!!!Click to expand...

I could only see it. The doc said that due to the amount of tissue the scanner had a hard time picking it up.... But i think he wasn't too sure how to do it...lol usually its the technician who does it and she was not there... so I accepted his story:shrug: but it was amazing in itself to see the little heart beating away. I have something amazing to look forward to on my next scan because I am sure. actually hearing the heart is an exceptional feeling. Yours is not too far just around the corner keep us posted. :winkwink:


----------



## Tink80

Awww, I knew it was gonna go well, Miracle. That is great. Bet you feel better now, I know it can be nervewracking. Hugs!! :D


----------



## panda fan

okay, i'm symptom spotting like crazy. I keep thinking my boobs look different and I thought I noticed a weird blue vessel on my left one, but I'm sure it's just wishful thinking.

had my doc appt yesterday (Thurs). told her my period was due today (Fri) and that I tested before I saw her and she rolled her eyes and said "oh that's too early" REALLY??? it seems like the chance is so low at this point. well no AF yet, but sometimes it comes in the afternoon
and spotting stopped today, too, but that's happened before an AF so I'm just waiting now

meanwhile doc said because of the left tube being blocked and hydro, she is referring me to a specialist so I see the specialist March 8. Gyno said that specialist might recommend surgery to remove if the fluid is possibly interrupting fertility. UGH!! She didn't recommend IVF yet. She did say that doing manual insemination at the doc's office is cheaper and will raise our chances so she recommended doing that for a few cycles. 

As she put it "not exactly romantic"

How's everyone else's 2ww?


----------



## panda fan

Miracle! So great to see a heartbeat! That must be so amazing. Congratulations and wishing you happy and healthy thoughts for your mini-Miracle :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Miracle2012 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just an update... I went to the doc this morning and we saw the heartbeat today, it was just magical, the doctor said i am right on time 6weeks 6days from ovulation. I am so happy :cloud9:. I am so in love.
> 
> Anyways ladies I feel that we are going to get more bfp on this thread it is our lucky charm.
> 
> Panda I had my hsg on January 7 and got my bfp on 1/29 so do your baby dance like days before ovulation too. I also kinda stayed on my tummy after, not sure if it had anything to do with anything.
> 
> Ladies good luck this month ! baby dust !!:flower:
> 
> Yay, that's amazing!!! Could you hear it too or just see it? I can't wait for mine! So happy for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I could only see it. The doc said that due to the amount of tissue the scanner had a hard time picking it up.... But i think he wasn't too sure how to do it...lol usually its the technician who does it and she was not there... so I accepted his story:shrug: but it was amazing in itself to see the little heart beating away. I have something amazing to look forward to on my next scan because I am sure. actually hearing the heart is an exceptional feeling. Yours is not too far just around the corner keep us posted. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I bet that was amazing to see! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> okay, i'm symptom spotting like crazy. I keep thinking my boobs look different and I thought I noticed a weird blue vessel on my left one, but I'm sure it's just wishful thinking.
> 
> had my doc appt yesterday (Thurs). told her my period was due today (Fri) and that I tested before I saw her and she rolled her eyes and said "oh that's too early" REALLY??? it seems like the chance is so low at this point. well no AF yet, but sometimes it comes in the afternoon
> and spotting stopped today, too, but that's happened before an AF so I'm just waiting now
> 
> meanwhile doc said because of the left tube being blocked and hydro, she is referring me to a specialist so I see the specialist March 8. Gyno said that specialist might recommend surgery to remove if the fluid is possibly interrupting fertility. UGH!! She didn't recommend IVF yet. She did say that doing manual insemination at the doc's office is cheaper and will raise our chances so she recommended doing that for a few cycles.
> 
> As she put it "not exactly romantic"
> 
> How's everyone else's 2ww?

Panda, you could totally be pregnant. The blue veins in the boob was a sign for me. Your doc shouldn't have said that to you, of course it's the perfect time to test. The day AF is due is the first day to start testing they say.
I laughed a little at your "not so romantic" comment because i thought so many times when DH and i were "trying" that i wish i could just get a turkey baster and get his sperm whenever i wanted because it would be so much easier! Ha! The things you say when you're desperate. :wacko:


----------



## babybemine

11dpo bfn on cb digital. Nothing like seeing the words not pregnant spelled out for you. Sigh. Will test again after af is late if I can hold out. Got my premenstral crankys and have been fighting with dh. Sleep has been crappy and having lots of dreams.


----------



## panda fan

sorry babybemine 
I definitely dislike the digital readouts. the "not pregnant" seems so mean
I bought 2 and then went back to buying the pink lines one. they seem friendlier, lol
but 11dpo is still early so don't let it get you down!


----------



## babybemine

Thanks panda


----------



## panda fan

well 2 days late and now AF is here with a painful vengeance

besides the fertility specialist, my doc also referred me to an acupuncturist so I'm going to call her tomorrow to make an appt. at the very least maybe it will help balance my hormones and ease the stress of this process. on more regular cycle for us and then IUI

babybemine and frisky, i hope this is a good month for you
spring is coming and the nicer weather will bring us some baby dust, i know it


----------



## babybemine

Hugs to you panda. Had an error screen on todays test. Wasted test.


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, sorry iv not been on here, I broke my phone ...oh and talking of phones, my son found his iPhone that I washed in the machine & went BALLISTIC at me, so not having much luck in the phone department of life at the min. 

Miracle :) that's lovely news, bet you were an emotional wreck Xx

Babybemine & panda...so sorry you havnt got your BFP's yet....i hope its our turn soon.

My bleeding has finally stopped after nearly 8 weeks! My blood tests all came bk normal, so just have to wait to see if it happens again till I can go for a scan. No idea when AF is due? If I go off my calender, ignoring the continuous bleeding iv just had. I'm due on the 14th march Xx

Bit fed up as one of mine & DH's best friends have just told us there havin a baby. They got drunk & forgot to use protection & boom...she's pregnant. So frustrating when we have been trying for almost a year.:( I was a right moody cow last night after the phonecall, I feel like a horrible horrible person that I'm struggling to be happy for people that I love. I need to get a grip of myself xxxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

HELLO LADIES IM BACK FROM OUTER SPACE!!

Sorry its been a while ive had a strange start to the new year but im all back on track now with my head back in the game :thumbup:

So massive congratz to all them new BFPs im so so pleased for u all...:yipee:

Also so pleased this thread is still going and welcome to u new ladies its great to have more people to chat to....

Well wish i could say i had a bfp but not happened for me yet....2 weeks ago i had a phone call from the primary care trust asking me which fertility clinic we would prefer to use....so just waiting to hear from the fertility clinic now :coffee:
Fingers crossed its not long....

Thank u for missing me my homies.....ive missed u guys too....whats new with u all :hugs:xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ps im gonna try and read through the missed posts....theres alot lol all good news though xx


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome back trolley dolly!! Wooop Wooop!! 
:) I'll let you read through the past few posts rather than boring everyone again with my story Haha Xx Glad things are moving forward with you with the fertility clinic :) fingers crossed everything goes your way Xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

friskyfish said:


> Welcome back trolley dolly!! Wooop Wooop!!
> :) I'll let you read through the past few posts rather than boring everyone again with my story Haha Xx Glad things are moving forward with you with the fertility clinic :) fingers crossed everything goes your way Xx

:happydance:Hey frisky glad u r back too.....congratz on getting married,moving house and new job right?

Im so chuffed your bleeding has stopped i know how awful it is it happened to me for 3 years so i feel your pain u went though but now at least u can start tracking your cycle :happydance:

So the hubby is at home for 2 more months....this is meant to be huni get going at it hammer and tong....not sure if thats the right expression lol its good to be back xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> HELLO LADIES IM BACK FROM OUTER SPACE!!
> 
> Sorry its been a while ive had a strange start to the new year but im all back on track now with my head back in the game :thumbup:
> 
> So massive congratz to all them new BFPs im so so pleased for u all...:yipee:
> 
> Also so pleased this thread is still going and welcome to u new ladies its great to have more people to chat to....
> 
> Well wish i could say i had a bfp but not happened for me yet....2 weeks ago i had a phone call from the primary care trust asking me which fertility clinic we would prefer to use....so just waiting to hear from the fertility clinic now :coffee:
> Fingers crossed its not long....
> 
> Thank u for missing me my homies.....ive missed u guys too....whats new with u all :hugs:xxx

good luck with the fertility clinic trolley!


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley_Dolly said:


> HELLO LADIES IM BACK FROM OUTER SPACE!!
> 
> Sorry its been a while ive had a strange start to the new year but im all back on track now with my head back in the game :thumbup:
> 
> So massive congratz to all them new BFPs im so so pleased for u all...:yipee:
> 
> Also so pleased this thread is still going and welcome to u new ladies its great to have more people to chat to....
> 
> Well wish i could say i had a bfp but not happened for me yet....2 weeks ago i had a phone call from the primary care trust asking me which fertility clinic we would prefer to use....so just waiting to hear from the fertility clinic now :coffee:
> Fingers crossed its not long....
> 
> Thank u for missing me my homies.....ive missed u guys too....whats new with u all :hugs:xxx

Yeahhh Trolley is back :happydance: ! We missed you! Don't worry your BFP is cooking it will happen soon. 2013 is our year.Hopefully the fertility clinic won't take too long to call. Fingers crossed with you!! :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

I'm so glad this thread is still going :) Xx 

Yes trolley, iv had a busy few months. Iv still not found a secure job yet! Iv just bought into the 'Juice Plus' buisness, so I'm hoping to see results from that soon & getting a weight loss & management group going for all the navy wives down here! x
So if any of you ladies know of anyone who wants to earn some extra money part time, give me a shout & ill intoduce them to juice plus!! Hahaaha ;) Xx 

The docs did say the bleeding could be caused by stress, although iv not felt paticularly stressed...but I HAVE been through a lot of changes so maybe it could be that. Trolley, u said you were bleeding for 3 years? Is that right? What was the cause?.......According to my usual cycle, ignoring the long bleeding, I'm due AF on the 14th. And Yes, we have been at it like rabbits! Haha so I'm hoping so much its worked! Iv been sick the past 3 nights just after having a cup of tea. Iv been having dizzy spells too. Also, my cm is a milky white colour?? Sorry for TMI. Think I'm just been a bit too hopeful here x 

Well. its Friday, got out friends coming down to stay tomorrow, so I need to get my house SPOTLESS today! Haha Xx 

Big love to you all & of course baby dust Xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

friskyfish said:


> I'm so glad this thread is still going :) Xx
> 
> Yes trolley, iv had a busy few months. Iv still not found a secure job yet! Iv just bought into the 'Juice Plus' buisness, so I'm hoping to see results from that soon & getting a weight loss & management group going for all the navy wives down here! x
> So if any of you ladies know of anyone who wants to earn some extra money part time, give me a shout & ill intoduce them to juice plus!! Hahaaha ;) Xx
> 
> The docs did say the bleeding could be caused by stress, although iv not felt paticularly stressed...but I HAVE been through a lot of changes so maybe it could be that. Trolley, u said you were bleeding for 3 years? Is that right? What was the cause?.......According to my usual cycle, ignoring the long bleeding, I'm due AF on the 14th. And Yes, we have been at it like rabbits! Haha so I'm hoping so much its worked! Iv been sick the past 3 nights just after having a cup of tea. Iv been having dizzy spells too. Also, my cm is a milky white colour?? Sorry for TMI. Think I'm just been a bit too hopeful here x
> 
> Well. its Friday, got out friends coming down to stay tomorrow, so I need to get my house SPOTLESS today! Haha Xx
> 
> Big love to you all & of course baby dust Xx

Hey that juice plus sounds really interesting i mite take u up on that if i ever go part time:winkwink:
Couldnt find the cause of my bleeding i had painful periods to so had a lap and they found nothing wrong apart from a few adhesions etc so eventually they decided to fit me with the coil and i had it about 3 years and it stopped the bleeding and the pain....so when i had it removed in oct 2011 i thought i was going to get it back but it never did and i got my periods back and they were normal and regular so i really think the coil sorted it all out for me in that way...but just cant fall pregnant naturally :nope:

But on a happier note we have been accepted for funding on the nhs for fertility treatment and i go on thursday i go to our fertility clinic for a internal scan and blood test then the following week we have our consultation with the doctors and nurses to discuss what treatment is best for us and they said to me then on day 21 u will be ready to start your treatment :happydance:im so happy cant believe it is happening and has been so quick no waiting list at all so im one very happy lady today :happydance:

Have u had anymore signs at all??Hope u had a nice weekend with your friends xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ttcbabyisom said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> HELLO LADIES IM BACK FROM OUTER SPACE!!
> 
> Sorry its been a while ive had a strange start to the new year but im all back on track now with my head back in the game :thumbup:
> 
> So massive congratz to all them new BFPs im so so pleased for u all...:yipee:
> 
> Also so pleased this thread is still going and welcome to u new ladies its great to have more people to chat to....
> 
> Well wish i could say i had a bfp but not happened for me yet....2 weeks ago i had a phone call from the primary care trust asking me which fertility clinic we would prefer to use....so just waiting to hear from the fertility clinic now :coffee:
> Fingers crossed its not long....
> 
> Thank u for missing me my homies.....ive missed u guys too....whats new with u all :hugs:xxx
> 
> good luck with the fertility clinic trolley!Click to expand...

wow just seen your pregnant with twins congratulations :happydance:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well

Wow! congatulations Ttcbabyisom on carring twins....

:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::cloud9::dust::crib::hangwashing:


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.png


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls!

Just wanted to let you know that we had a lovely 12 week scan, and everything is looking good. Baby was wiggling and kicking around nicely, and just wouldn't lie still for the sonographer :)

I know I don't post as much as I used to, but I often think of everyone here and I keep up with your news everyday! Congrats to the new BFPs! This is definitely a lucky thread and I predict BFPs all around by the end of 2013.

Trolley!! I'm so glad to have you back - I thought you'd left us!! Amazing news on the prompt treatment!

xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that we had a lovely 12 week scan, and everything is looking good. Baby was wiggling and kicking around nicely, and just wouldn't lie still for the sonographer :)
> 
> I know I don't post as much as I used to, but I often think of everyone here and I keep up with your news everyday! Congrats to the new BFPs! This is definitely a lucky thread and I predict BFPs all around by the end of 2013.
> 
> Trolley!! I'm so glad to have you back - I thought you'd left us!! Amazing news on the prompt treatment!
> 
> xxx

Yay for a great 12-week scan!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that we had a lovely 12 week scan, and everything is looking good. Baby was wiggling and kicking around nicely, and just wouldn't lie still for the sonographer :)
> 
> I know I don't post as much as I used to, but I often think of everyone here and I keep up with your news everyday! Congrats to the new BFPs! This is definitely a lucky thread and I predict BFPs all around by the end of 2013.
> 
> Trolley!! I'm so glad to have you back - I thought you'd left us!! Amazing news on the prompt treatment!
> 
> xxx

:happydance:congratz on your 12 week scan so happy for u :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Evening ladies how r we all??

Well i went for my blood test and internal scan today at our fertility clinic and through the scan i found out i have a thin lining of my womb and not many follicles for someone of my age and also i have a backwards womb....trust me to be one of the 20% of women to have that!!...oh well it matches my brain :rofl:The nurse told me with the way my womb is after sex i should stick my bum in the air and not my legs...so ive been doing that wrong!!
I asked if all this was a going to be a problem and they said its all going to be ok...fingers crossed....i go back on the 18th and find out what treatment is going to work best for me with my issues and then they said i could start as early as day 21 which is the end of the month or on the first day on my next period which should be middle of april...so looking forward to this journey but also scared ts going to be a tough few weeks wish me luck!!

Anymore bfps??
xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Evening ladies how r we all??
> 
> Well i went for my blood test and internal scan today at our fertility clinic and through the scan i found out i have a thin lining of my womb and not many follicles for someone of my age and also i have a backwards womb....trust me to be one of the 20% of women to have that!!...oh well it matches my brain :rofl:The nurse told me with the way my womb is after sex i should stick my bum in the air and not my legs...so ive been doing that wrong!!
> I asked if all this was a going to be a problem and they said its all going to be ok...fingers crossed....i go back on the 18th and find out what treatment is going to work best for me with my issues and then they said i could start as early as day 21 which is the end of the month or on the first day on my next period which should be middle of april...so looking forward to this journey but also scared ts going to be a tough few weeks wish me luck!!
> 
> Anymore bfps??
> xx

well good luck to you trolley and i love your positive attitude about things. I pray for your bfp soon!!!


----------



## Miracle2012

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that we had a lovely 12 week scan, and everything is looking good. Baby was wiggling and kicking around nicely, and just wouldn't lie still for the sonographer :)
> 
> I know I don't post as much as I used to, but I often think of everyone here and I keep up with your news everyday! Congrats to the new BFPs! This is definitely a lucky thread and I predict BFPs all around by the end of 2013.
> 
> Trolley!! I'm so glad to have you back - I thought you'd left us!! Amazing news on the prompt treatment!
> 
> xxx



Yeahhh Fruitful! so happy for you ! great news ! I have mine in a couple of weeks and praying everything will go fine [-o&lt; Congrats again and keep us posted.


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Evening ladies how r we all??
> 
> Well i went for my blood test and internal scan today at our fertility clinic and through the scan i found out i have a thin lining of my womb and not many follicles for someone of my age and also i have a backwards womb....trust me to be one of the 20% of women to have that!!...oh well it matches my brain :rofl:The nurse told me with the way my womb is after sex i should stick my bum in the air and not my legs...so ive been doing that wrong!!
> I asked if all this was a going to be a problem and they said its all going to be ok...fingers crossed....i go back on the 18th and find out what treatment is going to work best for me with my issues and then they said i could start as early as day 21 which is the end of the month or on the first day on my next period which should be middle of april...so looking forward to this journey but also scared ts going to be a tough few weeks wish me luck!!
> 
> Anymore bfps??
> xx

Trolley the most important thing is that you have follicules even if they not in the high numbers, that is what my doc told me, when I was embarking in that same journey. I wish you all the best in your new journey, you already have the right attitude. I am very excited for you. :hugs:.


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Evening ladies how r we all??
> 
> Well i went for my blood test and internal scan today at our fertility clinic and through the scan i found out i have a thin lining of my womb and not many follicles for someone of my age and also i have a backwards womb....trust me to be one of the 20% of women to have that!!...oh well it matches my brain :rofl:The nurse told me with the way my womb is after sex i should stick my bum in the air and not my legs...so ive been doing that wrong!!
> I asked if all this was a going to be a problem and they said its all going to be ok...fingers crossed....i go back on the 18th and find out what treatment is going to work best for me with my issues and then they said i could start as early as day 21 which is the end of the month or on the first day on my next period which should be middle of april...so looking forward to this journey but also scared ts going to be a tough few weeks wish me luck!!
> 
> Anymore bfps??
> xx

Hi Trolley! I'm glad they were positive about everything, and it's great that it's all moving forward so quickly, though I imagine it must feel a bit overwhelming right now. Not long to wait before you know what course of action they're suggesting, and then you'll be starting so shortly after that! Keep us posted. As the others have said, I'm really impressed by your positive attitude - you're one brave girl, and you deserve all the good luck in the world! xx


----------



## Fruitful

Well trust me to start spotting a couple of days after a successful scan :( It's not very much and it's brown, but I'm worried, and I spent pretty all of Thursday crying. It was an abdominal scan, so I can't even blame that. It's the first time I've had any bleeding during the pregnancy. I phoned my gynae's office, and the assistant didn't seem to think it was anything to worry about unless it turned red/heavy or crampy. Still worried though, so please keep your fingers crossed for me, girls! xx


----------



## babybemine

Fruitful...spotting is normal. Although I can see why you would be worried.


----------



## Tink80

Fruitful said:


> Well trust me to start spotting a couple of days after a successful scan :( It's not very much and it's brown, but I'm worried, and I spent pretty all of Thursday crying. It was an abdominal scan, so I can't even blame that. It's the first time I've had any bleeding during the pregnancy. I phoned my gynae's office, and the assistant didn't seem to think it was anything to worry about unless it turned red/heavy or crampy. Still worried though, so please keep your fingers crossed for me, girls! xx

Hey, hon. I got this when I was about 5 weeks along. Happened twice. Once after sex and once after a BM (tmi, i know but us pregnant women get constipated). I was fine. There is so much blood flow going to your cervix now that any little thing can irritate it. Brown is a good sign, it's not new blood. Sometimes there is old blood in there that gets knocked out too. Mine was brown with a tinge of pink and my OB nurse assured me it was just my cervix getting irritated. You're in my thoughts. I know it's terrifying even if it's supposed to be normal. I felt better as more time passed without the spotting, maybe you will too. Do you by chance have a home doppler? I bought one and use it when I need reassurance the baby is still okay. ((HUGS))


----------



## Tink80

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Evening ladies how r we all??
> 
> Well i went for my blood test and internal scan today at our fertility clinic and through the scan i found out i have a thin lining of my womb and not many follicles for someone of my age and also i have a backwards womb....trust me to be one of the 20% of women to have that!!...oh well it matches my brain :rofl:The nurse told me with the way my womb is after sex i should stick my bum in the air and not my legs...so ive been doing that wrong!!
> I asked if all this was a going to be a problem and they said its all going to be ok...fingers crossed....i go back on the 18th and find out what treatment is going to work best for me with my issues and then they said i could start as early as day 21 which is the end of the month or on the first day on my next period which should be middle of april...so looking forward to this journey but also scared ts going to be a tough few weeks wish me luck!!
> 
> Anymore bfps??
> xx

Trolley, very happy for you the wheels are in motion now. I bet it feels wonderful to be moving forward, I really think it's going to happen for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## panda fan

yay, Trolley is back! I am so glad you have some answers and a plan and coverage for it. That is great news! I will be so happy to read about your BFP. I know it's coming!

frisky, glad you have stopped bleeding and hoping everything regulates for you again. lol, enjoyed the "rabbits" comment. at least you are having fun :)

ttcbabyisom, twins!!!! wow, so exciting! and miracle and tink very glad all is well. very excited for everyone.

I had a very nice first meeting with my fertility doctor. I love her and her staff and so did my husband. She has requested I do a saline sonogram so she can get a better idea of the situation with my tube to see if that's what's causing our problem and if it should be blocked off or removed. I'm nervous but trying to stay hopeful.

The last few weeks have been very hard for me as I really accepted that it wasn't going to happen naturally for us. Lots of tears. However, I am doing everything I can to stay relaxed and positive. Just started acupuncture and I love it. It's been very relaxing. My friend is starting a yoga class with me tomorrow. I'm taking a little time off work. I basically work freelance so I chose to pass on a job (it wasn't good pay anyway) and wait until the end of April to start again. A little budget tightening but we've decided it's worth it.

Sorry so long. Glad to see so much good news on the thread.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Fruitful said:


> Well trust me to start spotting a couple of days after a successful scan :( It's not very much and it's brown, but I'm worried, and I spent pretty all of Thursday crying. It was an abdominal scan, so I can't even blame that. It's the first time I've had any bleeding during the pregnancy. I phoned my gynae's office, and the assistant didn't seem to think it was anything to worry about unless it turned red/heavy or crampy. Still worried though, so please keep your fingers crossed for me, girls! xx

I was wondering why your status said "worried". Sorry you're spotting sweetie but try not to stress out about this. I had this not long ago and two different times I freaked out about it and went and got checked and everything was fine! Only worry if it's soaking through a pad and you're heavy cramping, otherwise, it's NORMAL! I promise!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> yay, Trolley is back! I am so glad you have some answers and a plan and coverage for it. That is great news! I will be so happy to read about your BFP. I know it's coming!
> 
> frisky, glad you have stopped bleeding and hoping everything regulates for you again. lol, enjoyed the "rabbits" comment. at least you are having fun :)
> 
> ttcbabyisom, twins!!!! wow, so exciting! and miracle and tink very glad all is well. very excited for everyone.
> 
> I had a very nice first meeting with my fertility doctor. I love her and her staff and so did my husband. She has requested I do a saline sonogram so she can get a better idea of the situation with my tube to see if that's what's causing our problem and if it should be blocked off or removed. I'm nervous but trying to stay hopeful.
> 
> The last few weeks have been very hard for me as I really accepted that it wasn't going to happen naturally for us. Lots of tears. However, I am doing everything I can to stay relaxed and positive. Just started acupuncture and I love it. It's been very relaxing. My friend is starting a yoga class with me tomorrow. I'm taking a little time off work. I basically work freelance so I chose to pass on a job (it wasn't good pay anyway) and wait until the end of April to start again. A little budget tightening but we've decided it's worth it.
> 
> Sorry so long. Glad to see so much good news on the thread.

Great news panda on your first meeting with the fertility doc. That's awesome you both really like her, that makes a huge difference. Glad to hear you're doing things that are good for you and helping to relax you. Good for you!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Well trust me to start spotting a couple of days after a successful scan :( It's not very much and it's brown, but I'm worried, and I spent pretty all of Thursday crying. It was an abdominal scan, so I can't even blame that. It's the first time I've had any bleeding during the pregnancy. I phoned my gynae's office, and the assistant didn't seem to think it was anything to worry about unless it turned red/heavy or crampy. Still worried though, so please keep your fingers crossed for me, girls! xx

Hey Fruitful hows everything my fingers have been crossed for u....i would be exactly the same but like everyone has said its quite normal thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> yay, Trolley is back! I am so glad you have some answers and a plan and coverage for it. That is great news! I will be so happy to read about your BFP. I know it's coming!
> 
> frisky, glad you have stopped bleeding and hoping everything regulates for you again. lol, enjoyed the "rabbits" comment. at least you are having fun :)
> 
> ttcbabyisom, twins!!!! wow, so exciting! and miracle and tink very glad all is well. very excited for everyone.
> 
> I had a very nice first meeting with my fertility doctor. I love her and her staff and so did my husband. She has requested I do a saline sonogram so she can get a better idea of the situation with my tube to see if that's what's causing our problem and if it should be blocked off or removed. I'm nervous but trying to stay hopeful.
> 
> The last few weeks have been very hard for me as I really accepted that it wasn't going to happen naturally for us. Lots of tears. However, I am doing everything I can to stay relaxed and positive. Just started acupuncture and I love it. It's been very relaxing. My friend is starting a yoga class with me tomorrow. I'm taking a little time off work. I basically work freelance so I chose to pass on a job (it wasn't good pay anyway) and wait until the end of April to start again. A little budget tightening but we've decided it's worth it.
> 
> Sorry so long. Glad to see so much good news on the thread.

Hey panda im glad u have a nice fertility doctor i did too makes the whole experience so much easier and stress free....pls dont be sad about it not happening naturally for u....it really didnt phase me...just think like i do we r just getting a little help along the way and not think into too much and think about the positive u will be starting fertility treatment with a really good chance of getting a little bean....Acupunture and yoga so good for u will relax your mind and body :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies thank u so much for all your lovely well wishes it put a big smile on my face....a much needed smile actually as im very sick been struck down with a kidney infection ive been in the worse pain ever sweating through 3 lots of pjs every nite(nice) and i look like a drugie mind u the amount of pills im on i kinda are...ive never had a kidney infection before and i wouldnt wish it on anyone...it couldnt of come at a worse time....got to get my body back to full fitness before starting my treatment:dohh:
The DH said he knew there was something up with me when it took me about 4hrs to drink a glass of red wine...haha :blush:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ttcbabyisom im so so sorry to hear of your loss....thinking of u at this difficult time and sending lots of love and hugs your way:hugs:


----------



## 1ST TRY

Oh! ttcbabyisom.... i am so sorry for your loss, that's very sad.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## babybemine

Ttcbabyisom hugs for you.


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom, i'm so so sorry, sending you love and healing


----------



## Fruitful

ttcbabyisom, I'm so sorry for the loss of your little beans :( That's terribly sad news and you must be feeling devastated. We're all thinking of you. I hope you and your OH are managing to take care of each other at this difficult time. Be extra gentle to yourself and have lots of long-distance hugs from me :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tink80

ttcbabyisom--i am so very sorry. there are just no words that seem right for this kind of loss. thinking of you.. (((hugs))))


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Thank you all so much. We're hanging in there as best we can. It's hard. Hubby had to go back to work today so I'm home alone so I've been cleaning and doing things to keep busy. I cry then I clean and repeat process. He, he...I'll be ok again in time but just doesn't seem it right now with how I feel. I'm just not ready for this to be over and it is. Thank you all again so much. You are all amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Miracle2012

ttcbabyisom I am heartbroken. I am so sorry for your loss, I know it is devastating. know that we are here if you need us. It will take you time to grieve, cry if it will comfort you. As you said you will be ok in due time. I have been through it and know there are no words to comfort you now, but know that you are in my thoughts.:hugs:


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls - was just wondering how everyone is doing? Things seem to have gone very quiet on here.

Thinking of you especially, ttcbabyisom - I hope you're bearing up :hugs:

Not much news from me. The spotting thankfully stopped after 3 days - I'm still a bit nervous but keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok. Will know for sure at the next scan in 3 weeks time, I guess. Thanks to everyone for your support whilst I was freaking out.

Hugs all around xxx


----------



## panda fan

Hi Fruitful,

I, too, am waiting for a test to see what the next step is. I have my saline sonogram next Wednesday to confirm if left tube is hydro and to look at the condition of the uterus. I'm nervous. Don't want any more bad news, just want to move on.

AF is here now and that's no fun, but I do really like the acupuncture treatments I am doing so far. Very relaxing. Don't know if it will help with fertility, but relaxing is always good.

Glad your spotting stopped. That's great news. I hope your scans are clear and spring brings us lots of happy tidings. I forget, how far along now? (sorry i should just read back, but I am reading on my phone)


----------



## Fruitful

Hi panda fan! Am glad to hear that you're finding the acupuncture relaxing - I'm sure it's doing lots and lots of good things! 

No wonder you're nervous about the test - I think anyone would be. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that day and I really hope that you'll get the results that you want :hugs:

I'm 14 weeks along now, thanks for asking - they've felt like the longest 3 months of my life. TTC and pregnancy both involve sooo much waiting and stressing...

xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies.....

Just a little update from me....well had my consultation on monday and we start ivf/icsi medication on the 30th of march im abit nervous as i have to inject myself everyday but im hoping its all going to be worth it....im trying to not think about it too much and just go with the flow....but its going to be hard as im taking the month off work its just going to be too stressful with my work so they said they can give me unpaid leave.

TTC thinking of u hun x

Fruitful im so glad the bleeding has stopped 3 weeks will come round in no time x

Panda i had a hsg it was fine dont worry they tell u there and then if there is any probs gl x


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies.

TTC--Still thinking of you and sending you healing vibes and love and another hug.

Fruitful--I am glad the spotting stopped and with you being 14 weeks now the odds are really on your side that everything is fine. I'm sure at your next scan there will be a busy little bean all wonderful and healthy.

Panda-- Good luck for your test. The acupuncture sounds lovely actually.

Trolley-- That is exciting you are starting the process! I think it's good you took time off work, even more chance of the process working that way. I'm sure I'd be nervous giving myself injections but I bet like all things with time you'll get used to it. You have a great positive attitude on your side too. Keep us updated with the process if you have a chance.

As for me, Baby Eva has been getting quite active lately which is amazing and a little strange all at once. I feel like I'm seeing little glimpses of her personality with little subtle things and I'm just in awe. It is so strange to have a little person rocking your insides around, lol. It's starting to get hard to do things like bend or get up from the couch or roll over in bed. But I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm already so in love with this baby.


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley, wow - I can't believe it's all starting already! It must feel very momentous, but as you say, the best is probably to just go with a flow and take it one step/day at a time. I'm in awe at your upbeat attitude, girl! Will they be teaching you to inject yourself? Like Tink, I think it's great that you're taking the time off work and I really feel that it'll allow you to give yourself the best chance of success. Keep us updated on how it's going!

Tink, your update made a bit teary :) How lovely - and what a lovely name you've picked for her!

xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hi, ladies.
> 
> TTC--Still thinking of you and sending you healing vibes and love and another hug.
> 
> Fruitful--I am glad the spotting stopped and with you being 14 weeks now the odds are really on your side that everything is fine. I'm sure at your next scan there will be a busy little bean all wonderful and healthy.
> 
> Panda-- Good luck for your test. The acupuncture sounds lovely actually.
> 
> Trolley-- That is exciting you are starting the process! I think it's good you took time off work, even more chance of the process working that way. I'm sure I'd be nervous giving myself injections but I bet like all things with time you'll get used to it. You have a great positive attitude on your side too. Keep us updated with the process if you have a chance.
> 
> As for me, Baby Eva has been getting quite active lately which is amazing and a little strange all at once. I feel like I'm seeing little glimpses of her personality with little subtle things and I'm just in awe. It is so strange to have a little person rocking your insides around, lol. It's starting to get hard to do things like bend or get up from the couch or roll over in bed. But I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm already so in love with this baby.

Omg i love that name one of favs so sweet........thanks for all your kind words ladies u ladies r what keeps me upbeat :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hello ladies.....
> 
> Just a little update from me....well had my consultation on monday and we start ivf/icsi medication on the 30th of march im abit nervous as i have to inject myself everyday but im hoping its all going to be worth it....im trying to not think about it too much and just go with the flow....but its going to be hard as im taking the month off work its just going to be too stressful with my work so they said they can give me unpaid leave.
> 
> TTC thinking of u hun x
> 
> Fruitful im so glad the bleeding has stopped 3 weeks will come round in no time x
> 
> Panda i had a hsg it was fine dont worry they tell u there and then if there is any probs gl x

trolley, this is exciting and i hope it works for you!!! That's easter sunday here so that could be the perfect Godly time to start this.  :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

anyone have burning nipples....ouch?


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies. So sorry iv not been on here for a while...Iv become totally disheartened & bleeding is back & seem to be getting no answers from anyone. It's so frustrating. 

Iv not read all the past posts yet to see how everyone's doing, so I will get back to you later.

ttcbabyisom...I did notice your sad news :( Xx I'm so so sorry....life can just be SHIT & throw awful awful things at us. I hope your staying strong, big love and hugs to you xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies. So sorry iv not been on here for a while...Iv become totally disheartened & bleeding is back & seem to be getting no answers from anyone. It's so frustrating. 

Iv not read all the past posts yet to see how everyone's doing, so I will get back to you later.

ttcbabyisom...I did notice your sad news :( Xx I'm so so sorry....life can just be SHIT & throw awful awful things at us. I hope your staying strong, big love and hugs to you xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

friskyfish said:


> Hey ladies. So sorry iv not been on here for a while...Iv become totally disheartened & bleeding is back & seem to be getting no answers from anyone. It's so frustrating.
> 
> Iv not read all the past posts yet to see how everyone's doing, so I will get back to you later.
> 
> ttcbabyisom...I did notice your sad news :( Xx I'm so so sorry....life can just be SHIT & throw awful awful things at us. I hope your staying strong, big love and hugs to you xxx

thank you...yeah, total shit that's for sure. :wacko:
I'm so sorry you're having all these issues. Life sucks and just isn't fair most of the time. Ugh...


----------



## panda fan

Hi Everyone,

I am so happy to report that my saline sonogram showed that the HSG was not totally correct and that both of my tubes are open. I do not have a hyrdo tube and won't have to have surgery. My obgyn does think I might have a slight anatomical issue in that the surgery I had previously on my abdomen for Crohn's may have bumped the fallopian tubes a bit so the eggs are struggling to get down. The good news is uterus and follicles look good so IVF should solve the problem and in fact, though it would be tough, there is still a small chance of getting pregnant naturally now or in the future. In the meantime, we'll find out soon what the next step is towards IVF.

Trolley, good luck with your IVF! I hope you get your BFP first try!
Frisky, sorry to hear the bleeding is back. I hope you find some relief soon.
Babybemine, did you test yet?

ttcbabyisom, we're with you during your time of healing. my heart just drops when I think of what you must going through. 

and thanks to our expecting friends for sticking by us and reminding us that good things are still to come :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am so happy to report that my saline sonogram showed that the HSG was not totally correct and that both of my tubes are open. I do not have a hyrdo tube and won't have to have surgery. My obgyn does think I might have a slight anatomical issue in that the surgery I had previously on my abdomen for Crohn's may have bumped the fallopian tubes a bit so the eggs are struggling to get down. The good news is uterus and follicles look good so IVF should solve the problem and in fact, though it would be tough, there is still a small chance of getting pregnant naturally now or in the future. In the meantime, we'll find out soon what the next step is towards IVF.
> 
> Trolley, good luck with your IVF! I hope you get your BFP first try!
> Frisky, sorry to hear the bleeding is back. I hope you find some relief soon.
> Babybemine, did you test yet?
> 
> ttcbabyisom, we're with you during your time of healing. my heart just drops when I think of what you must going through.
> 
> and thanks to our expecting friends for sticking by us and reminding us that good things are still to come :)

Hey panda, yay for both tubes being open and no surgery!! Sounds like great news all around!!! Thank you so much for thinking of us...we're getting through...day to day. :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Babybemine-u still got symptoms?

Frisky-im sorry your bleeding is back what have the doctors said,chin up huni 

Panda-congratz on getting ivf we r on the same road i hope it comes round quick for u

Ttc-still thinking of u and the dh

Hows everyone else doing?

Hope u all have a happy easter weekend xx


----------



## babybemine

cramping has started in lower abd. with wipe had peach color. no red yet but feels like it is on its way. af stay away. not going to test for a day or so. tired of the bfn. tired of feeling sad. still hoping af stays away.

update (AF got me) boo


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> cramping has started in lower abd. with wipe had peach color. no red yet but feels like it is on its way. af stay away. not going to test for a day or so. tired of the bfn. tired of feeling sad. still hoping af stays away.
> 
> update (AF got me) boo

sending u :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

sorry about AF babybemine, sounds like your hormones were very active this month though, maybe that's a good sign??


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> cramping has started in lower abd. with wipe had peach color. no red yet but feels like it is on its way. af stay away. not going to test for a day or so. tired of the bfn. tired of feeling sad. still hoping af stays away.
> 
> update (AF got me) boo

I'm so sorry. :-( :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hows everything going.....ive started my treatment which at the moment consists of me injecting myself everynite at 10pm the first time i done it i was bricking it...but every nite it gets easier....still not on my top 10 list of things to do to yourself but hey ho u got to do what u got to do x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hows everything going.....ive started my treatment which at the moment consists of me injecting myself everynite at 10pm the first time i done it i was bricking it...but every nite it gets easier....still not on my top 10 list of things to do to yourself but hey ho u got to do what u got to do x

Hi Trolley. Things are ok here...still struggling and am a roller coaster of emotions right now but i'm getting there.

Wow, you are a trooper. Hang in there and all of this will be worth it in the end when you're holding your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ttcbabyisom said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hows everything going.....ive started my treatment which at the moment consists of me injecting myself everynite at 10pm the first time i done it i was bricking it...but every nite it gets easier....still not on my top 10 list of things to do to yourself but hey ho u got to do what u got to do x
> 
> Hi Trolley. Things are ok here...still struggling and am a roller coaster of emotions right now but i'm getting there.
> 
> Wow, you are a trooper. Hang in there and all of this will be worth it in the end when you're holding your baby. :hugs:Click to expand...

ttcbabyisom-:hugs:just take one step at a time huni....somedays r gonna be good and some days r gonna be bad.....at least u have each other and need to keep strong for each other chin up huni :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies hows everyone keeping up??

It gone too quiet on here xx


----------



## babybemine

go tomorrow for my ultrasound. have not felt any groin pain like normal. hope that is a good sign.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> go tomorrow for my ultrasound. have not felt any groin pain like normal. hope that is a good sign.

good luck for 2mo let me know how it goes


----------



## babybemine

26 &11. 7mm lining. iui tomorrow since surge was after my appt. first time doing iui


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Baby wow thats great news fingers crossed for u hope t all goes well :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> 26 &11. 7mm lining. Iui tomorrow since surge was after my appt. First time doing iui

good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## panda fan

good luck with your iui babybemine!! that's exciting!
and good luck with your ivf Trolley, also exciting! (though injections don't sound fun at all)

now that my (somewhat confusing) tests are done, I am waiting to meet with the doctor tomorrow to find out the next step.

in the meantime, I used OPK this month and we tried again hoping that since both tubes were open during this last test, maybe we have a better chance this month . . . i can test NEXT tuesday (12dpo) and would love a miracle this month since my birthday is next wed (april 17). Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but it's always hard not to.

happy that either way, we will soon have a new plan! i think iui is first because our insurance mandates 3 rounds of that before ivf, but i'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey panda u r at your most fertile for 3 months after hsg....i got mine done in dec then went back to the docs in jan and they said they were referring us for ivf which was great and im just going through my treatment now so it omes round very quick i just hope it works!!
Good luck at the doctors let me know how u get on??

Baby how did it go?

TTC hows it going huni?

Ladies where have u all gone im not happy about this thread going quiet lol.....how r all u pregnant ladies hows it all been?? enjoyable or not enjoyble???

xx


----------



## babybemine

iui was a little achey. kinda felt like how it felt when i had the hsg/or a pap smear. I had cramping after and light spotting. They said that he had great spems to put inside me. they told me that the implantation went great so now we wait and see.


----------



## panda fan

doc told us we will start iui now. I have to call when I get my AF (still hoping I don't though) and then go for Day 3 blood and ultrasound - not excited about injections and having to miss work for all these tests, but know it will be worth it in the end


----------



## panda fan

p.s. having fresh baked peanut butter cookies in the house when you are anxious is a bad idea, lol


----------



## Tink80

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Ladies where have u all gone im not happy about this thread going quiet lol.....how r all u pregnant ladies hows it all been?? enjoyable or not enjoyble???
> 
> xx

Hi, hon :wave:

Everything is good, me and baby are happy and healthy.

I'm going into my 3rd trimester come this weekend and to be honest I can feel how this final stretch is going to be difficult just because of the physical discomforts I am having now. I definitely have enjoyed the 2nd tri the most and loved that period of time I had my energy back. When you ladies get your BFPs (which I know you will!!!), remember to savor the 2nd tri. It's true when they say you're over the adjustment and morning sickness/fatigue of 1st tri but not quite to the point of discomfort in the final stretch of the 3rd. I'm hoping Baby Eva is just going through a growth spurt and will give her mommy a break soon with the pains. I've been assured all is well, it's just because I am short in stature this little girl is running out of room sooner than other women. She just needs to start moving OUT instead of pressing UP into my ribs and things will get better. Of course I wouldn't trade it for the world but we're all human and there are some days that you get a little frustrated with your body and certain aches and pains (i.e. after doing an errand or two, limping or hobbling around like an old lady feels just lovely, lol) :winkwink:

This little girl feels like a little monkey with how active she is and how well I can feel her now. It is the oddest thing to be sitting there minding your business and your shirt starts poking around, LOL. It used to really startle me but I'm getting used to it now.

On the other hand, I am so excited to meet this little girl and knowing she will be here in around 14 weeks is crazy to me. I've pretty much bought all the things I think we'll need and just left a list for things that are nice for convenience but not necessary for my baby shower which is end of next month. I'll be 33 weeks by the time of that, I hope I'm not a total whale for all my guests by then :haha: I am one of those women that have had an obvious bump before the test stick dried so that is fun but sometimes people make rude comments about how HUGE you are ("are you sure you don't have more in there??!!"), I've just learned I need to not let these people upset me, it's not worth it. Had some arguments with my mom (she was hurt by my birth plan b/c I only want my husband and staff in the room when it's time to push and some alone time with my baby to bond before she got passed to them). Another thing I have found is some people will want to make your pregnancy all about THEM and you just have to do what's right for yourself and if they don't like it--oh well!:winkwink:

Anyway, I am rambling so I'll shut up now (my brain is all over the place!). I'll attach a bump pic I just took this past wknd at 26 week mark.

Just want to say I'm so excited for all you girls moving forward with the IUIs and IVFs. I hope you get your BFPs very soon and I'm spreading baby dust to you all:dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01474 (398x640).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Baby thats fantasic news im so happy for u this little bean better stick everything crossed for u hun.

Panda thats great news bet u cant wait to get started eeek

Oh tink your post made me smile so much what a great insight of your pregnacy its so nice to c u can b so honest and share your ups and downs but also some magical moments to u look absolutly fabulous perfect baby bump i wish u all the best i cant believe how fast the time has gone have a wonderful baby shower and looking forward to meeting baby eva i LOVE that name thanx for the lovely well wishes too ahh xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> good luck with your iui babybemine!! that's exciting!
> and good luck with your ivf Trolley, also exciting! (though injections don't sound fun at all)
> 
> now that my (somewhat confusing) tests are done, I am waiting to meet with the doctor tomorrow to find out the next step.
> 
> in the meantime, I used OPK this month and we tried again hoping that since both tubes were open during this last test, maybe we have a better chance this month . . . i can test NEXT tuesday (12dpo) and would love a miracle this month since my birthday is next wed (april 17). Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but it's always hard not to.
> 
> happy that either way, we will soon have a new plan! i think iui is first because our insurance mandates 3 rounds of that before ivf, but i'll know more tomorrow.

Good luck Panda! I'm rooting for you hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hey panda u r at your most fertile for 3 months after hsg....i got mine done in dec then went back to the docs in jan and they said they were referring us for ivf which was great and im just going through my treatment now so it omes round very quick i just hope it works!!
> Good luck at the doctors let me know how u get on??
> 
> Baby how did it go?
> 
> TTC hows it going huni?
> 
> Ladies where have u all gone im not happy about this thread going quiet lol.....how r all u pregnant ladies hows it all been?? enjoyable or not enjoyble???
> 
> xx

Ok, so good news, my HCG is going down faster than the first time around. Yay. Last week's was 221, this week's was 86! We're getting there. Not much longer for the next step. My doc's office already has the order ready to go when I do hit 0 or negative for the next blood panels - known as Thrombotic (sp?) panel. Once they are drawn, it will take a week or two to get results. It's 9 vials so they told me to bring a banana and juice. He, he...

Next...the chromosome testing finally came back...results are:

Products of conception showed a normal male karyotype
Had 46 chromosomes
It was x y
It was a boy :cry: ​
My hubby would have loved a boy. They said the other sac did not show any results because it might have been due to passing half on my own and half during the endometrial biopsy.

GOOD NEWS - all was normal with both! :thumbup:

She said it was hard to tell but both may have been boys, but both were normal. Twin boys...Man...that would have been awesome! :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hey panda u r at your most fertile for 3 months after hsg....i got mine done in dec then went back to the docs in jan and they said they were referring us for ivf which was great and im just going through my treatment now so it omes round very quick i just hope it works!!
> Good luck at the doctors let me know how u get on??
> 
> Baby how did it go?
> 
> TTC hows it going huni?
> 
> Ladies where have u all gone im not happy about this thread going quiet lol.....how r all u pregnant ladies hows it all been?? enjoyable or not enjoyble???
> 
> xx

also Trolley went to my first pregnancy loss support group Tuesday night and it was AWESOME! I would have been 12 weeks that day. I was so nervous to go but I went through with it and I'm so glad I did. I had hives on my chest from nerves. He, he...it was a very small group. One hubby and wife, one girl and her mother, and two separate grandmothers and me. The first girl started on her story and I started bawling immediately...they told me it was ok, it was my first time. He, he...you should have seen my tissue pile, it looked like a mountain. They were so warm and welcoming. They all had just sad, sad, horrible late losses. I just felt for them so much. I will most likely attend the next meeting as it will be around Mother's Day and I will probably take my mom this time now that I know what to expect.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tink80 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Ladies where have u all gone im not happy about this thread going quiet lol.....how r all u pregnant ladies hows it all been?? enjoyable or not enjoyble???
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi, hon :wave:
> 
> Everything is good, me and baby are happy and healthy.
> 
> I'm going into my 3rd trimester come this weekend and to be honest I can feel how this final stretch is going to be difficult just because of the physical discomforts I am having now. I definitely have enjoyed the 2nd tri the most and loved that period of time I had my energy back. When you ladies get your BFPs (which I know you will!!!), remember to savor the 2nd tri. It's true when they say you're over the adjustment and morning sickness/fatigue of 1st tri but not quite to the point of discomfort in the final stretch of the 3rd. I'm hoping Baby Eva is just going through a growth spurt and will give her mommy a break soon with the pains. I've been assured all is well, it's just because I am short in stature this little girl is running out of room sooner than other women. She just needs to start moving OUT instead of pressing UP into my ribs and things will get better. Of course I wouldn't trade it for the world but we're all human and there are some days that you get a little frustrated with your body and certain aches and pains (i.e. after doing an errand or two, limping or hobbling around like an old lady feels just lovely, lol) :winkwink:
> 
> This little girl feels like a little monkey with how active she is and how well I can feel her now. It is the oddest thing to be sitting there minding your business and your shirt starts poking around, LOL. It used to really startle me but I'm getting used to it now.
> 
> On the other hand, I am so excited to meet this little girl and knowing she will be here in aroundll need and just left a list for things that are nice for convenience but not necessary for my baby shower which is end of next month. I'll be 33 weeks by the time of that, I hope I'm not a total whale for all my guests by then :h 14 weeks is crazy to me. I've pretty much bought all the things I think we'aha: I am one of those women that have had an obvious bump before the test stick dried so that is fun but sometimes people make rude comments about how HUGE you are ("are you sure you don't have more in there??!!"), I've just learned I need to not let these people upset me, it's not worth it. Had some arguments with my mom (she was hurt by my birth plan b/c I only want my husband and staff in the room when it's time to push and some alone time with my baby to bond before she got passed to them). Another thing I have found is some people will want to make your pregnancy all about THEM and you just have to do what's right for yourself and if they don't like it--oh well!:winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I am rambling so I'll shut up now (my brain is all over the place!). I'll attach a bump pic I just took this past wknd at 26 week mark.
> 
> Just want to say I'm so excited for all you girls moving forward with the IUIs and IVFs. I hope you get your BFPs very soon and I'm spreading baby dust to you all:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Tink, love your bump, you are too cute! Glad to hear all is great with you! Sounds like baby is ready to come out now. He, he...


----------



## Tink80

TTC, that must have been really hard to hear there was definitely one boy. I'm glad that the results were normal chromosome-wise. I want to give you a huge hug, I wish I could in person. I think the support group is a great thing for you and I'm glad you went and plan to go again. I thank God as often as I can remember for our blessings, I know it can be taken away so fast. You are an amazing woman who is so strong and I'm wishing you great happiness in your life because you deserve it. I'm glad it seems you are on the road to healing :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tink80 said:


> TTC, that must have been really hard to hear there was definitely one boy. I'm glad that the results were normal chromosome-wise. I want to give you a huge hug, I wish I could in person. I think the support group is a great thing for you and I'm glad you went and plan to go again. I thank God as often as I can remember for our blessings, I know it can be taken away so fast. You are an amazing woman who is so strong and I'm wishing you great happiness in your life because you deserve it. I'm glad it seems you are on the road to healing :flower:

Yes, it was very hard to hear but yes, i'm very glad about the good news on the chromosomes. Now we just have to figure out what is causing this. Thank you Tink, i feel your hugs from here!!! Thank you so much for your support. :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

TTC great news about the chromosomes and im so so pleased u have gone to a support group this is so brave u r such a trooper and being emotional and letting all go is what its for and u will get the best help and support there too big hugs xxx


----------



## Miracle2012

Hi Everyone just stopping by to say hello. I have been very busy at work and was very sick with a bad cold and still am. I see that you ladies have so much going on...
ttc - That is very great news about the chromosomes, this is first big step. You are a great inspiration for all your courage. You are in my thoughts... xoxo 
Trolley- How are you? How are you feeling? Are you close to the egg retrieval or has it happen yet? 
Tink - Love your pic, such a cute belly. Well You are very close to meeting you little girl must be so exciting.
Fruitful- How is everything? Are you getting a belly yet?

As for me I am 15 weeks, Heard the baby's heart 2 weeks ago. I am having a sono at 20 weeks seems so far away they won't do one before 20 weeks ... :-( but hearing the heart was great. anyways can't wait to find out what I am having and will surely share the news with you ladies. 

Baby dust to you all... I have a feeling we will get a few BFP soon. xoxo


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey miracle how amazing to c the heartbeat bet it makes it so real now wow....

Ive just had my scan today and im responding well to the drugs egg collection may be next wed or friday its come round so quick im so excited i hope it works so much....i will let u know how i get it on...cant wait to hear what the gender is of your little one how exciting eeek

We so need a bfp soon

come on girls where r u???

hope u all r ok??xxx


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls!

Trolley - that's so exciting that you're responding well! I'll be thinking of you next week and keeping my fingers crossed - I'm sure you'll be getting lots and lots of lovely eggs to turn into nice plump embryos!! How many days after the egg collection will they be doing the transfer? Keep us posted!

ttcbabyisom - that must have been really emotional for you finding out one of them was a boy. I think it's really brave of you to have gone to the support group (and especially so on the 12-week day) - it shows a lot of emotional strength, and I hope you find lots of warmth and support there. Continue taking care of yourself and doing your thing :hugs: :hugs: . Let us know if your HCG has come down and how the tests go. How long will you have to wait for the results?

panda fan - Good news that the sonogram was good! Wow, I can't believe you're starting iui - how exciting. Are you still waiting for af at the moment? Also, slightly belated Happy Birthday!!!! This is totally going to be your year.

babybemine - you must be in the 2ww at the moment? How is it going? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

friskyfish - so sorry to hear about the bleeding, and also that you've been feeling discouraged. We've all been there, and I know it's rough. Have lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs:

Miracle - lovely to hear from you! So glad everything is going well. How have you been finding the pregnancy? It's so frustrating having to wait for scans but it's worth it when you finally get to them!

Tink - thanks for your lovely long post - that made me smile! What a beautiful bump (and a beautiful mama!) - I have serious bump envy :) I bet you can't wait to meet baby Eva!

All's well with me! We had a quick scan at 17 weeks, which went fine! The next one, which is the big anatomy one, will be at 22 weeks (I'm now 18 weeks), so I'm just waiting for that. We've decided not to find out the gender (though the doctor said she could see it at the last scan) and keep the surprise until the end! I definitely have a proper bump by now and am into maternity trousers, though I think people I don't know are probably still wondering whether I'm pregnant or just very out of shape :) It's starting to affect how I move, though, like, for example, I have to spread my legs out if I want to sit leaning forward, as the bump feels uncomfortable otherwise. I still haven't felt any movement yet, but I'm cuddling my little bump in the meantime. The second trimester really is much more enjoyable than the first one. You start feeling a lot better physically (though that probably only started around 15/16 weeks for me - before that I just felt kind of unwell) and, also, I feel so much less anxious, which is great. I think lots of pregnant women feel anxious, but when you've been ttc for a while, the stakes definitely feel higher, and I found the first few months quite nerve-wracking.

Anyway, with all the exciting stuff going on on this thread, I also have the feeling there'll be lots of new BFPs here in the next couple of months!!!

xxx


----------



## panda fan

glad to hear everyone's updates and that all is progressing well with pregnancies and treatments (and still thinking of you ttc and sending you hugs)

just a quick update: had my first u/s (day 3) and all looks good to start meds and prep for iui - very excited and hopeful!


----------



## 1ST TRY

Hi Ladies

All is well by my side, i have been reading the posts and i am happy that everyone is still passionate and facing TTC with strong and brave hearts.

To all the Pregies, hang in there and enjoy every moment, for me Pregnancy is the most exciting experience in my life.

I am having a C-section at 38 weeks (20 Days to go) 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.png


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies glad to c everyone is still checking in now and again....im responding well to my meds got 5 follies all growing nicely got another scan on monday and i will then find out when my egg collection will b... most likely friday eeek...not sure if im on a 3 day or 5 day transfer or if im doing ivf or icsi yet have to wait to c how my eggs r etc....so its all happening next week eeek.

Fruitful im so pleased u r starting to enjoy being pregnant i can only imagine what them first 3 months r like im anxious as it is going through this treatment...hopefully all worth it in the end!

Hey panda thats great news yay do u have any dates yet?

1st try cant believe u only got 20 days left omg the time has gone so quick...im glad u have enjoyed your pregnancy...now even more exciting times to come eeek.

Hope everyone else is ok?? ttc thinking of u xx


----------



## babybemine

11dpo at the moment...walmart cheapie says negative. not sure how much I have faith in those. Tested on an opk and got an error screen. When I took it apart it was two lines but not sure if that was a positive or not. Will test again tomorrow with an early response. Have had heightened sense of smell, cramping, occasional back ache, bbs swollen like normal, bloated and gassy. Also had a dream that we were looking at an image of inside my body, and the doctor was showing us the baby and letting us know we did it we finally got pregnant.


----------



## Tink80

Hi,again, ladies.

Baby Eva is active and got a good strong heart rate but my OB is sending me for an u/s next week because my fundal height is measuring more than usual and I've got some persistent pains which I figured were ligament that he is a little concerned with. He says most likely we either have a big baby or there is excess amniotic fluid. I made the mistake of googling what excess fluid can be caused by and totally started panicking and bawling. I've calmed down now but can I have some good thoughts please? On a good note, I passed my glucose test so no maternal diabetes for me so we can rule that out.

Then, yesterday, my dad was in a very serious car wreck. He's got a burst fracture of the back (with possible spinal cord injury) and very severe head trauma that resulted in them helicoptering him for emergency surgery on his brain to save his life. The next 48 hours will let us know how much damage the brain has sustained and if he makes it, it will be weeks and months of a long, hard road to recovery and even still he may never walk again or always be a bit different. I am crushed as I know he was so excited about meeting the baby and seeing me next month for the baby shower. I'm trying to keep good spirits and remember to take care of myself for Eva's sake but it is difficult. I find myself a little angry as we lost my mother in law early on in my pregnancy and now this is happening with my dad and it all just seems so unfair. So if you could spare some thoughts for my dad too, I'd appreciate it. Sorry, off topic I know, but just had to vent.

Glad to hear you other ladies are well, lots of love and baby dust.


----------



## Fruitful

Tink80 said:


> Hi,again, ladies.
> 
> Baby Eva is active and got a good strong heart rate but my OB is sending me for an u/s next week because my fundal height is measuring more than usual and I've got some persistent pains which I figured were ligament that he is a little concerned with. He says most likely we either have a big baby or there is excess amniotic fluid. I made the mistake of googling what excess fluid can be caused by and totally started panicking and bawling. I've calmed down now but can I have some good thoughts please? On a good note, I passed my glucose test so no maternal diabetes for me so we can rule that out.
> 
> Then, yesterday, my dad was in a very serious car wreck. He's got a burst fracture of the back (with possible spinal cord injury) and very severe head trauma that resulted in them helicoptering him for emergency surgery on his brain to save his life. The next 48 hours will let us know how much damage the brain has sustained and if he makes it, it will be weeks and months of a long, hard road to recovery and even still he may never walk again or always be a bit different. I am crushed as I know he was so excited about meeting the baby and seeing me next month for the baby shower. I'm trying to keep good spirits and remember to take care of myself for Eva's sake but it is difficult. I find myself a little angry as we lost my mother in law early on in my pregnancy and now this is happening with my dad and it all just seems so unfair. So if you could spare some thoughts for my dad too, I'd appreciate it. Sorry, off topic I know, but just had to vent.
> 
> Glad to hear you other ladies are well, lots of love and baby dust.

Aww, Tink, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs::hugs:. I'll be keeping both of you in my thoughts and praying . You must be feeling absolutely awful at the moment, but you're doing the right thing by trying to stay strong for Eva. My dad suffered a head injury a few years ago (he's fine now, although it's left him with a few minor problems), and I know it's very frightening not knowing what'll happen. We'll all be praying for a good recovery for your dad.

I know it's easy to say, but please try not to worry too much about the fundal height thing. It's great that your doctor cares enough to get it checked out. There's every chance that baby Eva is just nice and big for her age. If it does turn out to be excessive amniotic fluid, it's much more likely to be a mild case, which would mean nothing more than increased monitoring and probably a little more caution around the birth. From what I've read, they don't know the reason of 2/3 cases, so I wouldn't worry about what that might mean either. Again, it's great that you're getting a scan to check it out. 

Take care of yourself and let us know how you and your dad are doing.
xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Babybemine fingers crossed u get that bfp ;)

Tink80 im so so sorry to hear about your dad i will be thinking of u and your dad ....im sure the thought of baby eva will b in your dads thoughts and im sure that will make him a fighter....but u also need to be a fighter too for u and your baby stay strong i will be praying for u xx


----------



## Tink80

Thanks so much ladies for your thoughts and prayers..appreciate it.

Dad is off the ventilator and breathing on his own and having periods of awareness (eyes open). However, no signs of recognition or response to voice commands. I'm hoping his brain just needs more time and he will show response soon.

As for the fundal height thing, that makes me feel better...2/3, you say? I posted about my worries on FB and a few of my gfs said they had increased fluid too and their babies were perfectly healthy (no explanation as to why the excess fluid). I feel her moving ALOT so that is comforting. I was talking to my belly amidst all the chaos of my Dad's accident and told her she needs to keep letting me know I at least still have my miracle. She's doing a good job, sweet baby. 

I guess if I'm to be positive at least I get another chance to see her, right? And maybe they can re-confirm she's a girl. I'm paranoid to wash the little clothes I bought her after reading horror stories about gender mixup, lol.

Thanks for listening to me blabber. :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

FRER a six day early test says :bfn:...boo. Still having occasional backaches and cramping.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Trolley - that's so exciting that you're responding well! I'll be thinking of you next week and keeping my fingers crossed - I'm sure you'll be getting lots and lots of lovely eggs to turn into nice plump embryos!! How many days after the egg collection will they be doing the transfer? Keep us posted!
> 
> ttcbabyisom - that must have been really emotional for you finding out one of them was a boy. I think it's really brave of you to have gone to the support group (and especially so on the 12-week day) - it shows a lot of emotional strength, and I hope you find lots of warmth and support there. Continue taking care of yourself and doing your thing :hugs: :hugs: . Let us know if your HCG has come down and how the tests go. How long will you have to wait for the results?
> 
> panda fan - Good news that the sonogram was good! Wow, I can't believe you're starting iui - how exciting. Are you still waiting for af at the moment? Also, slightly belated Happy Birthday!!!! This is totally going to be your year.
> 
> babybemine - you must be in the 2ww at the moment? How is it going? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> friskyfish - so sorry to hear about the bleeding, and also that you've been feeling discouraged. We've all been there, and I know it's rough. Have lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Miracle - lovely to hear from you! So glad everything is going well. How have you been finding the pregnancy? It's so frustrating having to wait for scans but it's worth it when you finally get to them!
> 
> Tink - thanks for your lovely long post - that made me smile! What a beautiful bump (and a beautiful mama!) - I have serious bump envy :) I bet you can't wait to meet baby Eva!
> 
> All's well with me! We had a quick scan at 17 weeks, which went fine! The next one, which is the big anatomy one, will be at 22 weeks (I'm now 18 weeks), so I'm just waiting for that. We've decided not to find out the gender (though the doctor said she could see it at the last scan) and keep the surprise until the end! I definitely have a proper bump by now and am into maternity trousers, though I think people I don't know are probably still wondering whether I'm pregnant or just very out of shape :) It's starting to affect how I move, though, like, for example, I have to spread my legs out if I want to sit leaning forward, as the bump feels uncomfortable otherwise. I still haven't felt any movement yet, but I'm cuddling my little bump in the meantime. The second trimester really is much more enjoyable than the first one. You start feeling a lot better physically (though that probably only started around 15/16 weeks for me - before that I just felt kind of unwell) and, also, I feel so much less anxious, which is great. I think lots of pregnant women feel anxious, but when you've been ttc for a while, the stakes definitely feel higher, and I found the first few months quite nerve-wracking.
> 
> Anyway, with all the exciting stuff going on on this thread, I also have the feeling there'll be lots of new BFPs here in the next couple of months!!!
> 
> xxx

I had another blood draw today so I'll let you know tomorrow what the latest results are. Praying for 0! As soon as it's 0, I can get on with the next phase of this...just ready to start officially trying again. 

Yay for your anatomy scan coming up but sounds like it doesn't matter as you're going to let it be a surprise. That's exciting but I don't think I could do it. He, he...you need to post a bump pic!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> glad to hear everyone's updates and that all is progressing well with pregnancies and treatments (and still thinking of you ttc and sending you hugs)
> 
> just a quick update: had my first u/s (day 3) and all looks good to start meds and prep for iui - very excited and hopeful!

Oh good luck to you sweetie!!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Thanks so much ladies for your thoughts and prayers..appreciate it.
> 
> Dad is off the ventilator and breathing on his own and having periods of awareness (eyes open). However, no signs of recognition or response to voice commands. I'm hoping his brain just needs more time and he will show response soon.
> 
> As for the fundal height thing, that makes me feel better...2/3, you say? I posted about my worries on FB and a few of my gfs said they had increased fluid too and their babies were perfectly healthy (no explanation as to why the excess fluid). I feel her moving ALOT so that is comforting. I was talking to my belly amidst all the chaos of my Dad's accident and told her she needs to keep letting me know I at least still have my miracle. She's doing a good job, sweet baby.
> 
> I guess if I'm to be positive at least I get another chance to see her, right? And maybe they can re-confirm she's a girl. I'm paranoid to wash the little clothes I bought her after reading horror stories about gender mixup, lol.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me blabber. :hugs:

Tink im so pleased your dad is making progress already :hugs:fingers crossed for him!!
And u have baby eva there for comfort and support :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> FRER a six day early test says :bfn:...boo. Still having occasional backaches and cramping.

Dont give up yet baby u still got a couple of days :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

1ST TRY said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> All is well by my side, i have been reading the posts and i am happy that everyone is still passionate and facing TTC with strong and brave hearts.
> 
> To all the Pregies, hang in there and enjoy every moment, for me Pregnancy is the most exciting experience in my life.
> 
> I am having a C-section at 38 weeks (20 Days to go)
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev141pr___.png

yay, good luck to you 1st try!


----------



## panda fan

so much going on!
Tink, so sorry to hear about your dad and hope he is making a lot of progress. Hopefully you get some soothing news from your doc. I'm sure baby Eva is doing great. 

1st Try - how exciting for you, it's coming up soon!

babybemine - sorry no BFP yet, fingers crossed!

ttc - glad to hear you are hopeful and excited again to try, i hope your patience and your rebounding spirit is rewarded very soon

Trolley - excited for you!

i just had another ultrasound this morning (Day 8) for my 1st iui cycle, two growing follicles on either side avg about 10x14 so hopefully things are on schedule and I have 2 or 3 good ones ready to go in a few days, keeping my expectations low since doctor seemed to think my issues may have to be solved with ivf but still excited to try this


----------



## panda fan

just got a call to come back in tomorrow morning for another u/s and bloodwork

babybemine - what cycle day did they have you trigger?

Friskyfish - are you still around? any updates on the bleeding? I hope everything is going okay


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies i have my egg collection on friday wish me luck....panda thats great good luck with your scan 2mo fingers crossed for u too xx


----------



## Tink80

1sttry, how exciting you are so close to the end.

Panda and Trolley, keeping everything crossed for you, how exciting, tons of baby dust.

My dad is making some progress, has moments of being coherent and able to talk/wiggle toes and fingers so we are getting there slowly but surely.

Me, I'm so achey so trying to take it easy. I think my poor back is on strike from all this extra weight. Two more nights sleep till I get to see baby on u/s again.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tink80 said:


> Hi,again, ladies.
> 
> Baby Eva is active and got a good strong heart rate but my OB is sending me for an u/s next week because my fundal height is measuring more than usual and I've got some persistent pains which I figured were ligament that he is a little concerned with. He says most likely we either have a big baby or there is excess amniotic fluid. I made the mistake of googling what excess fluid can be caused by and totally started panicking and bawling. I've calmed down now but can I have some good thoughts please? On a good note, I passed my glucose test so no maternal diabetes for me so we can rule that out.
> 
> Then, yesterday, my dad was in a very serious car wreck. He's got a burst fracture of the back (with possible spinal cord injury) and very severe head trauma that resulted in them helicoptering him for emergency surgery on his brain to save his life. The next 48 hours will let us know how much damage the brain has sustained and if he makes it, it will be weeks and months of a long, hard road to recovery and even still he may never walk again or always be a bit different. I am crushed as I know he was so excited about meeting the baby and seeing me next month for the baby shower. I'm trying to keep good spirits and remember to take care of myself for Eva's sake but it is difficult. I find myself a little angry as we lost my mother in law early on in my pregnancy and now this is happening with my dad and it all just seems so unfair. So if you could spare some thoughts for my dad too, I'd appreciate it. Sorry, off topic I know, but just had to vent.
> 
> Glad to hear you other ladies are well, lots of love and baby dust.

My thoughts and prayers are with you sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tink80 said:


> Thanks so much ladies for your thoughts and prayers..appreciate it.
> 
> Dad is off the ventilator and breathing on his own and having periods of awareness (eyes open). However, no signs of recognition or response to voice commands. I'm hoping his brain just needs more time and he will show response soon.
> 
> As for the fundal height thing, that makes me feel better...2/3, you say? I posted about my worries on FB and a few of my gfs said they had increased fluid too and their babies were perfectly healthy (no explanation as to why the excess fluid). I feel her moving ALOT so that is comforting. I was talking to my belly amidst all the chaos of my Dad's accident and told her she needs to keep letting me know I at least still have my miracle. She's doing a good job, sweet baby.
> 
> I guess if I'm to be positive at least I get another chance to see her, right? And maybe they can re-confirm she's a girl. I'm paranoid to wash the little clothes I bought her after reading horror stories about gender mixup, lol.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me blabber. :hugs:

good baby girl.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> just got a call to come back in tomorrow morning for another u/s and bloodwork
> 
> babybemine - what cycle day did they have you trigger?
> 
> Friskyfish - are you still around? any updates on the bleeding? I hope everything is going okay

Good luck panda!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies i have my egg collection on friday wish me luck....panda thats great good luck with your scan 2mo fingers crossed for u too xx

Good luck trolley, can't wait to hear and hopefully good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies just had a scan and i have 10 follies growing nicely for friday...im doing my trigger shot 2nite...no drugs 2mo...then egg collection on friday morning thanx for the nice messages ladies.

Tink im really pleased your dad is making progress :o) xx

Whats happening with everyone else??xx


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hey ladies just had a scan and i have 10 follies growing nicely for friday...im doing my trigger shot 2nite...no drugs 2mo...then egg collection on friday morning thanx for the nice messages ladies.
> 
> Tink im really pleased your dad is making progress :o) xx
> 
> Whats happening with everyone else??xx

yay, a perfect 10! lol :) I am very excited for you. Lots of baby dust for you Friday!


----------



## babybemine

AF is here. On to another cycle.


----------



## Miracle2012

Fruitful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Trolley - that's so exciting that you're responding well! I'll be thinking of you next week and keeping my fingers crossed - I'm sure you'll be getting lots and lots of lovely eggs to turn into nice plump embryos!! How many days after the egg collection will they be doing the transfer? Keep us posted!
> 
> ttcbabyisom - that must have been really emotional for you finding out one of them was a boy. I think it's really brave of you to have gone to the support group (and especially so on the 12-week day) - it shows a lot of emotional strength, and I hope you find lots of warmth and support there. Continue taking care of yourself and doing your thing :hugs: :hugs: . Let us know if your HCG has come down and how the tests go. How long will you have to wait for the results?
> 
> panda fan - Good news that the sonogram was good! Wow, I can't believe you're starting iui - how exciting. Are you still waiting for af at the moment? Also, slightly belated Happy Birthday!!!! This is totally going to be your year.
> 
> babybemine - you must be in the 2ww at the moment? How is it going? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> friskyfish - so sorry to hear about the bleeding, and also that you've been feeling discouraged. We've all been there, and I know it's rough. Have lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Miracle - lovely to hear from you! So glad everything is going well. How have you been finding the pregnancy? It's so frustrating having to wait for scans but it's worth it when you finally get to them!
> 
> Tink - thanks for your lovely long post - that made me smile! What a beautiful bump (and a beautiful mama!) - I have serious bump envy :) I bet you can't wait to meet baby Eva!
> 
> All's well with me! We had a quick scan at 17 weeks, which went fine! The next one, which is the big anatomy one, will be at 22 weeks (I'm now 18 weeks), so I'm just waiting for that. We've decided not to find out the gender (though the doctor said she could see it at the last scan) and keep the surprise until the end! I definitely have a proper bump by now and am into maternity trousers, though I think people I don't know are probably still wondering whether I'm pregnant or just very out of shape :) It's starting to affect how I move, though, like, for example, I have to spread my legs out if I want to sit leaning forward, as the bump feels uncomfortable otherwise. I still haven't felt any movement yet, but I'm cuddling my little bump in the meantime. The second trimester really is much more enjoyable than the first one. You start feeling a lot better physically (though that probably only started around 15/16 weeks for me - before that I just felt kind of unwell) and, also, I feel so much less anxious, which is great. I think lots of pregnant women feel anxious, but when you've been ttc for a while, the stakes definitely feel higher, and I found the first few months quite nerve-wracking.
> 
> Anyway, with all the exciting stuff going on on this thread, I also have the feeling there'll be lots of new BFPs here in the next couple of months!!!
> 
> xxx

Hey Fruitful good to hear from you. Time is flying huh! already 18 weeks for you wow... I am on my 16th week and i had the worst Round ligament pain, it was so painful all week end but my doctor said it is normal, however it was scary. I am feeling much better now. I am enjoying every minute good or not so good . Anyways I think you are very patient to wait until the end to get the gender:thumbup:, I can barely wait...lol. I am happy everything is going well on your side. :hugs:


----------



## Miracle2012

Trolley Yeahhh good news for your 10 beautiful follies. Don't worry about friday, everything will be fine, please keep us posted.


----------



## Miracle2012

Tink, I am sorry to hear about your father, My father had an accident last year too and it was very scary, It was a slow recovery but He is now doing great. You have to stay positive, the good news is that he is making progress, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Tink80

Hey, ladies. The tech wasn't extremely talkative but she did tell me a few things. Baby is measuring a little bit ahead and my amniotic fluid is a little more than usual. So the combination is probably what did it. She thinks most likely they'll just monitor here and there. Definitely still a girl, head down, measuring approx. 3lbs. 7 oz., and was sucking on her umbilical cord, LOL!! she took a few 3D pix which i've attached.

Dad's coherency comes and goes. He'll be hospitalized at least for a few months as he needs specialized brain rehab. They said he could potentially be in rehab for two years but for now he has to stay where he is because it's the only hospital in the state that does such specialized treatment for brain injuries.. I'm going to visit him on Sunday.

Babybemine..sorry to hear about AF and good luck on your next cycle.

Trolley and Panda...how's it all going?

Miracle, good to hear from you. I've had pretty bad round ligament pain myself this whole pregnancy. It's pretty crazy how painful it is and scary at first. It actually was my first symptom before the test stick dried!! My body wasted no time moving things around.

Hope everyone else is well. Fruitful, how are you feeling? Also, TTC, I hope you get some good news soon with your levels.
 



Attached Files:







SALINASMaryC20130425103603174.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









SALINASMaryC20130425103653658.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies just a quick update...i had my egg collection yesterday they got 10 eggs...i was sedated so asleep through the whole thing luckily but ive been in alot of abdominal pain since couldnt stand up straight yesterday but feeling a little better today.
I got a call from the clinic today they fetilised 8 of the eggs with the icsi procedure and 6 have survived yay...im having a 5 day blast so they get put back in on wed my birthday yay...they only want to put one embryo back but im going to try and put my foot down and get them to do 2 the nurse said they mite consider putting 2 back but i need to have a good strong case as to why....so gonna have to have to come up with something....can any of u ladies think of any valid reasons apart from the obvious lol not sure cause its my birthday will b valid enough lol.
So fingers crossed my embies stay strong :)
Hows everyone else doing xx


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update...i had my egg collection yesterday they got 10 eggs...i was sedated so asleep through the whole thing luckily but ive been in alot of abdominal pain since couldnt stand up straight yesterday but feeling a little better today.
> I got a call from the clinic today they fetilised 8 of the eggs with the icsi procedure and 6 have survived yay...im having a 5 day blast so they get put back in on wed my birthday yay...they only want to put one embryo back but im going to try and put my foot down and get them to do 2 the nurse said they mite consider putting 2 back but i need to have a good strong case as to why....so gonna have to have to come up with something....can any of u ladies think of any valid reasons apart from the obvious lol not sure cause its my birthday will b valid enough lol.
> So fingers crossed my embies stay strong :)
> Hows everyone else doing xx

Trolley! That's so exciting. You could try telling them you definitely want two kids and you are worried that your insurance only covers so many ivc treatments. That seems fair. (Don't know what you insurance situation is. I know mine only covers 6 ivf per LIFETIME)

Hoping you get a nice strong implant!

I had my first iui this morning so 2ww for me. I go back in for my test on May 10th. Not too much pain or cramping so that was nice.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink80 said:


> Hey, ladies. The tech wasn't extremely talkative but she did tell me a few things. Baby is measuring a little bit ahead and my amniotic fluid is a little more than usual. So the combination is probably what did it. She thinks most likely they'll just monitor here and there. Definitely still a girl, head down, measuring approx. 3lbs. 7 oz., and was sucking on her umbilical cord, LOL!! she took a few 3D pix which i've attached.
> 
> Dad's coherency comes and goes. He'll be hospitalized at least for a few months as he needs specialized brain rehab. They said he could potentially be in rehab for two years but for now he has to stay where he is because it's the only hospital in the state that does such specialized treatment for brain injuries.. I'm going to visit him on Sunday.
> 
> Babybemine..sorry to hear about AF and good luck on your next cycle.
> 
> Trolley and Panda...how's it all going?
> 
> Miracle, good to hear from you. I've had pretty bad round ligament pain myself this whole pregnancy. It's pretty crazy how painful it is and scary at first. It actually was my first symptom before the test stick dried!! My body wasted no time moving things around.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. Fruitful, how are you feeling? Also, TTC, I hope you get some good news soon with your levels.

Hey the pics r amazing of baby eva too cute im really pleased everything is ok with her and so pleased your dad is on the road to recovery :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a quick update...i had my egg collection yesterday they got 10 eggs...i was sedated so asleep through the whole thing luckily but ive been in alot of abdominal pain since couldnt stand up straight yesterday but feeling a little better today.
> I got a call from the clinic today they fetilised 8 of the eggs with the icsi procedure and 6 have survived yay...im having a 5 day blast so they get put back in on wed my birthday yay...they only want to put one embryo back but im going to try and put my foot down and get them to do 2 the nurse said they mite consider putting 2 back but i need to have a good strong case as to why....so gonna have to have to come up with something....can any of u ladies think of any valid reasons apart from the obvious lol not sure cause its my birthday will b valid enough lol.
> So fingers crossed my embies stay strong :)
> Hows everyone else doing xx
> 
> Trolley! That's so exciting. You could try telling them you definitely want two kids and you are worried that your insurance only covers so many ivc treatments. That seems fair. (Don't know what you insurance situation is. I know mine only covers 6 ivf per LIFETIME)
> 
> Hoping you get a nice strong implant!
> 
> I had my first iui this morning so 2ww for me. I go back in for my test on May 10th. Not too much pain or cramping so that was nice.Click to expand...

Hey Panda thats great news its come round so quick for u too....how amazing i got everything crossed for u GL :dust:


----------



## panda fan

2ww is always slow, but glad to not be doing injections every night.

However, the progesterone supplements are giving me some annoying side effects. Sore nips and occasional shortness of breath (I googled this and it seems like it's not uncommon). Also had some nausea and low energy today. I'm hoping I can adjust to this rather than it getting worse. It's only day 2 of taking it.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies just to let u know im officialy PUPO :happydance:We had 2 5day embies put back in fingers crossed yay:happydance:

So im in the 2ww with u panda when u thinking about testing?Im the same with progesterone really sore :holly:and swollen stomach...we were told to test a week 2mo would like to say thats when im going to test but i mite cave :blush:

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## babybemine

I havent had to trigger yet. I go in for ultrasound and usually O shortly after. Go in tomorrow for ultrasound to find out how my follicles are doing. t


panda fan said:


> just got a call to come back in tomorrow morning for another u/s and bloodwork
> 
> babybemine - what cycle day did they have you trigger?
> 
> Friskyfish - are you still around? any updates on the bleeding? I hope everything is going okay


----------



## panda fan

trolley, they moved 2!!! that's great news! I'm so excited for you!
i have a test at their office on may 10 so I am going to try to hold out until then
that would be 12 days past iui so I think testing earlier might be futile anyway

i have no tests in my house right now so i'm less likely to be tempted, lol

babybemine - good luck on your 2nd cycle! each one brings the probability much higher! yay!

2ww is so hard but since i likely have adhesions causing my ovaries to be out line with tubes, iui is unlikely to work so waiting the 3 cycles before i can do ivf is very frustrating - knowing i have follicles growing though and that small possibility for a miracle in the meantime is good, the hope keeps me going


----------



## Tink80

Hey, ladies!! So much excitement happening with you.
Just want to let you know I'm reading up and totally sending you mega baby vibes :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey Panda the 10th is when we r supposed to be testing too yay....i mite cave as af is due the day before....oh how exciting....how u feeling...anything different?

Im having some crazy dreams but think thats prob anxiety....i only got one cheapy test in my house so i think i will be ok unless i notice something really different im gonna hold on :o/

Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## panda fan

yay, for the 10th, perfect 10 perfect 10!!! maybe it's your lucky number?

i have soooo many symptoms esp bigger and bigger boobs every day (my husband loves this) but i am assuming they are all just from the hcg still in the system and from the progesterone . . . 
today is 6dp iui so i'm trying to have happy implanting thoughts :)

i am having crazy weird dreams too? i didn't even know that could be a symptom. i thought i was just plain crazy, lol


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fingers crossed 10 could be my lucky number didnt realise that lol....im trying to not symptom spot as i think alot of it is caused by the progesterone...i got sore boobs and stomach is achey very much like af sign only slight thing different was :sleep: i could hardly keep my eyes open and had no energy yesterday.....

How u feeling....Happy implant thoughts coming your way xx


----------



## babybemine

My follies were too small at my ultrasound. A 16.5 and a couple of 13's. Go back Sunday for another ultrasound if I don't have my + on OPK sooner. If I get my + then I go for IUI. If not then I have the repeat ultrasound and maybe a trigger depending on how big my follies have grown.


----------



## panda fan

good luck babybemine!!

i'm just waiting for my test friday. i think i am going to test on thurs by myself since i don't want to get emotional at doc's office if BFN. hubby can't come with me so i will be there on my own and with all these hormones in my system i'm a little touchy. this way i'll have warning.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

GL baby!

This wait is killing me panda u had any symptoms?Fingers crossed for our sticky beans xx


----------



## panda fan

my symptom list includes:
sore boobs, darker nipples, lots of blue veins, tugging sensation in uterus, sinus trouble, crazy dreams, sleeping longer despite going to bed early

but I think all of that is probably from the progesterone so I don't know if it means anything . . .


----------



## Fruitful

Hi girls! Just to let you know I'm keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for you!!! I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy. Trolley, I love the concept of PUPO! I'll keep checking everyone's updates and I'll be doing cheerleader moves in the background :) xxx


----------



## Fruitful

Tink, Glad to hear the scan was good - that must have been a relief! Let us know how your dad is doing. Is he still on the same hospital? How are you finding him?


----------



## Tink80

Fruitful said:


> Tink, Glad to hear the scan was good - that must have been a relief! Let us know how your dad is doing. Is he still on the same hospital? How are you finding him?

Hi, there. Well, the tech didn't tell me those things without a lot of prodding. I see the OB for the first time since the scan on Thursday so I will be interested to hear his take on it. On the other hand, if it was something really bad he probably would have called me to come in sooner, right? 

My Dad...ehhhh. He's okay, I guess. Some days he talks in a slurred voice and the things he says are confusing and don't make sense. Some days he refuses to wake up at all. Others he is combative and lashing out at medical staff and they put him in restraints. Honestly, it's still touch and go how much brain damage is permanent. They really can't tell and they tell us any day he can make a turn for the better or for the worse. The thing with brain injuries is one step forward, two steps back and lots of ups and downs without really knowing what the end result will in fact be. He still hasn't walked. He can sit up with a helmet on (still missing the top of his skull). They say he may be in specialized rehab for up to two years. Six months if he does really spectacular but given his poor health before the accident I'm not too hopeful. He's an old man who was in renal failure before this and getting dialysis every other day so everything will be slow going.
I went to visit him over a week ago and he talked to me for several minutes and I showed him the 3D pic of baby and he held it and stared at it and fell asleep. The rest of the time he was unconscious or confused. When I left to say goodbye, I told him I loved him several times and he just stared at me blankly with his mouth open..I felt like he just wasn't in there:cry: I'm kind of trying to pretend it's not happening b/c it makes me too sad to think he may not even comprehend what's going on when Eva is born.


----------



## Fruitful

Tink80 said:


> Hi, there. Well, the tech didn't tell me those things without a lot of prodding. I see the OB for the first time since the scan on Thursday so I will be interested to hear his take on it. On the other hand, if it was something really bad he probably would have called me to come in sooner, right?
> 
> My Dad...ehhhh. He's okay, I guess. Some days he talks in a slurred voice and the things he says are confusing and don't make sense. Some days he refuses to wake up at all. Others he is combative and lashing out at medical staff and they put him in restraints. Honestly, it's still touch and go how much brain damage is permanent. They really can't tell and they tell us any day he can make a turn for the better or for the worse. The thing with brain injuries is one step forward, two steps back and lots of ups and downs without really knowing what the end result will in fact be. He still hasn't walked. He can sit up with a helmet on (still missing the top of his skull). They say he may be in specialized rehab for up to two years. Six months if he does really spectacular but given his poor health before the accident I'm not too hopeful. He's an old man who was in renal failure before this and getting dialysis every other day so everything will be slow going.
> I went to visit him over a week ago and he talked to me for several minutes and I showed him the 3D pic of baby and he held it and stared at it and fell asleep. The rest of the time he was unconscious or confused. When I left to say goodbye, I told him I loved him several times and he just stared at me blankly with his mouth open..I felt like he just wasn't in there:cry: I'm kind of trying to pretend it's not happening b/c it makes me too sad to think he may not even comprehend what's going on when Eva is born.

Aww, Tink, that must be so difficult for you :hugs::hugs: Thanks for keeping us updated. Stay strong and keep the faith.

Re the scan, I reckon the OB would indeed have called you if anything worrisome had come up, and it all sounded positive from what you managed to get out of the tech. Good luck for your meeting with the OB, though - I hope he puts your mind at rest.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies 

Panda ive had exactly the symptoms....i also caved in and done a hpt this morning im 7dp 5dt and BFN :cry: Gutted...AF is due 2mo feeling so fed up:cry:

Fruitful thanx for the nice wishes:hugs:

Tink u r in my thoughts stay strong for your lovely baba :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Panda ive had exactly the symptoms....i also caved in and done a hpt this morning im 7dp 5dt and BFN :cry: Gutted...AF is due 2mo feeling so fed up:cry:
> 
> Fruitful thanx for the nice wishes:hugs:
> 
> Tink u r in my thoughts stay strong for your lovely baba :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok xx

Trolley - sorry to hear about the bfn :hugs::hugs: It's still a bit early to test, I guess, but I understand why you're feeling sad about it. What kind of test did you use, and what day are you getting a blood test done? I'll be thinking of you and sending lots of positive and hopeful thoughts your way. xxx


----------



## panda fan

Trolley, sorry about BFN, but it's definitely still early so I'm going to keep thinking happy thoughts for you. Just remember, that's why we aren't supposed to test early :) lol BFN means nothing until the AF says otherwise.

I had a migraine yesterday and it's still pretty bad today. I'm thinking that this is PMS and AF is coming. Drop in my natural progesterone? No spotting this month due to the supplemental progresterone which I quite like!!! Going to test tomorrow a.m. which is 12dp iui and probably 11dpo. My blood test is Friday.

Tink, sorry your dad's progress is slow, but sounds like he is fighting to sort it all out in his body. I bet he understands about the baby and is very excited but is having trouble expressing things right now physically and verbally. 

Also, I love the name Eva. So pretty!


----------



## babybemine

Well IUI today. welcome myself to the 2 week wait.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thank u fruitful and panda mayb is still a tad bit early should be testing friday/saturday.I used a superdrug test....gonna wait till friday now unless AF shows up.

Panda ive got everything crossed for u eeek xxx


----------



## panda fan

babybemine said:


> Well IUI today. welcome myself to the 2 week wait.

Congrats on #2! Hope the waiting goes quickly :)


----------



## panda fan

tested this morning - BFN
definitely feel like my natural progesterone dropped, boobs stopped being so sore and I have major headache. AF is on its way


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Panda i feel your pain :hugs:whats next for u huni PM if u want to chat xx

I too had a BFN im totally shocked and stunned our odds were so high 70% we had 2 embies transfered at 5 day blastocyst and one top quality and the other not as good and neither turned into a sticky bean for us im devasted what a rollercoaster ivf is my head is in a daze why us :cry:

Think the next stage for us wait a couple of months for AF to go back normal then try again we will c.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Fruitful

Aww, Panda and Trolley, have lots of long-distance hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm thinking of you and your DHs - it must be really hard. Be gentle to yourselves and have a good cry if you want one. Eat lots of cake, have a nice long bath/shower, watch some crappy telly, have a glass of wine, and just take it easy.

Trolley, I think with IVF, it's very much a multi-cycle game. Lots of people don't get pregnant on the first go (that 70% chances figure sounds very high to me for one cycle. I think the 70% chance might be over three cycles), but succeed on their 2nd or 3rd try (or 4th, etc.). I was recently chatting to a girl about our age who got lucky on the 2nd IVF go (after 2 years trying and several rounds of IUI). A lucky few even get pregnant naturally between cycles, as the hormones can sometimes help reset stuff. Anyway, all this to say that I think you're right to be thinking to future cycles. It's early in the game and you *will* get there.

Babybemine, good luck with the 2ww!


----------



## panda fan

Trolley, I am so sorry. I would be very upset too, that is so disappointing since all the signs were good, but I think Fruitful is right and that IVF chances are much higher with 2 or 3 cycles (I've read many many stories of 4) so do not give up hope. I, for one, am here with you until you get your BFP. This is your thread so it's important you get your happy ending on it! And soon! Big hugs from me and I'm getting myself an ice cream sundae today so you should, too :)

I am sad about my BFN, but not too surprised. They gave us very low chances for iui to be successful and think my doc would rather skip it if insurance didn't mandate I do it first. I was still hoping, but I'm trying to stay focused on just getting through these 3 iui cycles and getting to my first ivf


----------



## Tink80

Trolley and Panda, I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN, lots of hugs from here too:hugs::hugs::hugs: I agree with everything Fruitful said. Seems like from what I've heard it's a multiple try kind of thing and also agree you both should be gentle on yourselves and do whatever it is you need to feel better and recharge for the next cycle you're ready to try, whenever that may be.

Lots of love. You're in my thoughts and I'm sending good thoughts your way you will get your sticky beans very soon, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

_for tomorrow...for all of us that have experienced a loss or several losses...love you all!
_

Dear Mr. Hallmark,

I am writing to you from heaven,
and though it must appear

A rather strange idea,
I see everything from here.

I just popped in to visit,
your stores to find a card

A card of love for my mother,
as this day for her is hard.

There must be some mistake I thought,
every card you could imagine

Except I could not find a card,
from a child who lives in heaven.

She is still a mother too,
no matter where I reside

I had to leave, she understands,
but oh the tears she's cried.

I thought that if I wrote you,
that you would come to know

That though I live in heaven now,
I still love my mother so.

She talks with me, and dreams with me;
we still share laughter too,

Memories our way of speaking now,
would you see what you could do?

My mother carries me in her heart,
her tears she hides from sight.

She writes poems to honor me,
sometimes far into the night

She plants flowers in my garden,
there my living memory dwells

She writes to other grieving parents,
trying to ease their pain as well.

So you see Mr. Hallmark,
though I no longer live on earth

I must find a way,
to remind her of her wondrous worth

She needs to be honored,
and remembered too

Just as the children of earth will do.

Thank you Mr. Hallmark,
I know you'll do your best

I have done all I can do;
to you I'll leave the rest.

Find a way to tell her,
how much she means to me

Until I can do it for myself,
when she joins me in eternity. 
*
Happy Mother's Day From Heaven...*

It's the busiest day in Heaven
I'm planning a big surprise
To let you know I love you... 
And that no one ever dies.
Even though you're down below
And I am up above,
I'm sending you these wishes
And all my angel love.
It's really quite exciting
To plan this big event.
For lots of gifts will come your
way And all are heaven sent.
First, I'll take a bubble bath-My splashes might cause some
rain. But knowing all the fun I'm
having,
Will help to ease your pain. Next, I'll get some pictures
In my halo and my gown.
So when you get to Heaven,
You can show them all around.
I have color crayons in Heaven,
And I will draw some stars so
bright
And place them in the sky today For you to see at night.

Then, Jesus will have story time.
And I will sit upon his lap.
He'll tell me all about you
Just before I take a nap.
I'll wake up full of energy
And play a game or two.
Before I finish sending
All my love to you
After snack I'll write a song
For all the birds to sing.
And know I've made you happy
With all the joy it brings.
At nighttime I'll be tired.
But I'll still hold you tight.
My arms will wrap around you
And keep you through the night.
And when you finally slumber,
I will kneel to pray.
Asking God to bless you
On this special Mother's bay.


----------



## panda fan

Lovely poems, ttc! Tough day for my friend's who're remembering angels, but I wish a happy mother's day to ALL mothers (of angels, too) and mothers-to-be!


----------



## panda fan

So my AF came the evening of my negative beta!! Not much a wait there. I was surprised since I had taken the progesterone that morning so I was still on it. 

Had my 1st u/s this morning for cycle #2 of iui - nurse said all looked good except a small cyst on my right side which surprised me but they said they can still go ahead with things so that's good I guess


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update...i had my egg collection yesterday they got 10 eggs...i was sedated so asleep through the whole thing luckily but ive been in alot of abdominal pain since couldnt stand up straight yesterday but feeling a little better today.
> I got a call from the clinic today they fetilised 8 of the eggs with the icsi procedure and 6 have survived yay...im having a 5 day blast so they get put back in on wed my birthday yay...they only want to put one embryo back but im going to try and put my foot down and get them to do 2 the nurse said they mite consider putting 2 back but i need to have a good strong case as to why....so gonna have to have to come up with something....can any of u ladies think of any valid reasons apart from the obvious lol not sure cause its my birthday will b valid enough lol.
> So fingers crossed my embies stay strong :)
> Hows everyone else doing xx

Trolley, that's all so exciting! I'm not caught up on this thread yet but I'm hoping all is well and this works for you!!! I see your status is "sad" though so I'm hesitant to be excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> My follies were too small at my ultrasound. A 16.5 and a couple of 13's. Go back Sunday for another ultrasound if I don't have my + on OPK sooner. If I get my + then I go for IUI. If not then I have the repeat ultrasound and maybe a trigger depending on how big my follies have grown.

Good luck girl!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Well IUI today. welcome myself to the 2 week wait.

good luck!!! sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> tested this morning - BFN
> definitely feel like my natural progesterone dropped, boobs stopped being so sore and I have major headache. AF is on its way




Trolley_Dolly said:


> Panda i feel your pain :hugs:whats next for u huni PM if u want to chat xx
> 
> I too had a BFN im totally shocked and stunned our odds were so high 70% we had 2 embies transfered at 5 day blastocyst and one top quality and the other not as good and neither turned into a sticky bean for us im devasted what a rollercoaster ivf is my head is in a daze why us :cry:
> 
> Think the next stage for us wait a couple of months for AF to go back normal then try again we will c.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx

Ugh, i'm so so sad for the two of you. It's just not fair!!! Life's so unfair sometimes. Just try to keep your heads up. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fruitful

It all seems to have gone a bit quiet on here. How's everyone doing? xx


----------



## babybemine

Had a BFN yesterday.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Had a BFN yesterday.

:-( Sorry...could it still be too early to tell?


----------



## panda fan

babybemine, sorry about your BFN, 8dpo?? probably still early, right?

i just had my 2nd iui this morning, 2ww starts now
husband keeps rubbing my belly for good luck, lol


----------



## babybemine

AF got me. Go for ultrasound and blood test tomorrow so I can start Bravelle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> babybemine, sorry about your BFN, 8dpo?? probably still early, right?
> 
> i just had my 2nd iui this morning, 2ww starts now
> husband keeps rubbing my belly for good luck, lol

Oh panda, good luck sweetie!!! Got everything crossed for you this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> AF got me. Go for ultrasound and blood test tomorrow so I can start Bravelle.

I'm sorry baby. Good luck on this next cycle and with Bravelle! I hope it's your lucky cycle!


----------



## babybemine

ok so I had blood test to start bravelle and bought it and my hcg was slightly elevated at 6.5. they have me go back the next day and it is 7. now I can't use drugs this cycle and they wont say that I am pregnant. they say maybe I am having a chemical. I am hoping that I am pregnant. I go back Tuesday for repeat labs.


----------



## Tink80

Fingers crossed, baby!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> ok so I had blood test to start bravelle and bought it and my hcg was slightly elevated at 6.5. they have me go back the next day and it is 7. now I can't use drugs this cycle and they wont say that I am pregnant. they say maybe I am having a chemical. I am hoping that I am pregnant. I go back Tuesday for repeat labs.

Oh sweetie, i hope this is it for you! Praying!


----------



## babybemine

hcg only up to 17. doc thinks it is a chemical. have to retest on thursday


----------



## panda fan

Hey babybemine,

I came on here today just to check on how your cycle went. That's a bit of a rollercoaster! Hoping it's not chemical. Surprised hcg would keep increasing like that even after AF if it is. Fingers crossed!

I will be 8dp iui tomorrow so probably will wait a few more days to test. I still have one more iui cycle after this before we can do IVF.

Just to give everyone some good news: my husband's sister had to do IVF to get pregnant the first time and now she is pregnant naturally with her 2nd so that's encouraging!


----------



## babybemine

hcg was 17. still going up but incredibly slow. nurse is baffled because I had a period and positive hcg. retest again on Thursday. fx that the numbers keep going up. I can handle a baby that wants to grow at their own pace......


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> hcg only up to 17. doc thinks it is a chemical. have to retest on thursday

Ugh... :nope: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Hey babybemine,
> 
> I came on here today just to check on how your cycle went. That's a bit of a rollercoaster! Hoping it's not chemical. Surprised hcg would keep increasing like that even after AF if it is. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I will be 8dp iui tomorrow so probably will wait a few more days to test. I still have one more iui cycle after this before we can do IVF.
> 
> Just to give everyone some good news: my husband's sister had to do IVF to get pregnant the first time and now she is pregnant naturally with her 2nd so that's encouraging!

That is encouraging panda but I hope it happens for you BEFORE you get to that point! I have EVERYTHING crossed for you!!!


----------



## panda fan

9 dp iui and starting to get a migraine like last month. Thinking it's progesterone dropping because not pregnant and AF is coming so feeling a bit bummed


----------



## panda fan

babybemine, how did your test go today?


----------



## babybemine

blah. hcg dropped to 16.2. gonna sit pool side tomorrow with margarita in hand. have to lose this cycleand llast and keep getting bloodwork done until hch drops.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hows everyone doing?

Panda thats great about your Husbands sister....hows u have u tested??

Baby any luck??

Got my follow up appointment on the 17th of june and then we r gonna have our second round in august :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> 9 dp iui and starting to get a migraine like last month. Thinking it's progesterone dropping because not pregnant and AF is coming so feeling a bit bummed

I hope you're wrong. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> blah. hcg dropped to 16.2. gonna sit pool side tomorrow with margarita in hand. have to lose this cycleand llast and keep getting bloodwork done until hch drops.

Ugh, i'm so sorry baby...life can be just so cruel sometimes! :-( enjoy your margarita tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hows everyone doing?
> 
> Panda thats great about your Husbands sister....hows u have u tested??
> 
> Baby any luck??
> 
> Got my follow up appointment on the 17th of june and then we r gonna have our second round in august :happydance:

:wave: trolley! Good, how about you? Yay for upcoming appointments. Everything crossed for you that it happens SOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## panda fan

babybe, so sorry to hear that, enjoy that margarita! I've already decided if my beta is negative, I'm going out for some seafood and a pina colada.

Trolley, that's exciting, I hope the summer is relaxing and enjoyable for you and time is moving by quickly. 

I haven't tested yet. I was sure it would be negative so I didn't go buy any tests, but of course now I'm wanting to go get some to test tomorrow. Beta is on Tuesday but my AF is really due on Mon.


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom? how are things with you? are you actively trying again or just taking it slow for now?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> ttcbabyisom? how are things with you? are you actively trying again or just taking it slow for now?

Hi there panda. good luck today to you! aren't your betas today? did you pee on a stick yet?

I'm good. Yes, we actively tried this cycle as you can see by my chart but i did the "i don't care approach" this time...well mostly anyway. I thought maybe things were going good according to my chart until today's temp so oh well...on to this next cycle. I know it's still early but I just know I'm already out. Have absolutely no hope at all. Kind of numb about it actually. Plus i have vacation next week so it will be nice to go and drink and not have to do Heparin shots while on vacation. Woohoo! :happydance: Hopefully when we get back, this June cycle will be the one. I'm going to go on clomid again for that one!


----------



## babybemine

Had blood work today and the HCG level went up to 75.8
Doc wants me to recheck on wednesday and come in thursday for possible methotrexate. I think they are thinking it could be ectopic. I am hoping it is a viable pregnancy and it is just a very stubborn little bean that wants to grow at its own pace.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Had blood work today and the HCG level went up to 75.8
> Doc wants me to recheck on wednesday and come in thursday for possible methotrexate. I think they are thinking it could be ectopic. I am hoping it is a viable pregnancy and it is just a very stubborn little bean that wants to grow at its own pace.

Oh wow baby...that's crazy! Prayers for you!!!


----------



## Tink80

Fingers crossed it is a stubborn stick bean, baby! xoxo


----------



## hariansh

hi all.........
new to this forum.........i am 33 and ttc......cycle #2..........expecting my AF on 8-9 june


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hariansh said:


> hi all.........
> new to this forum.........i am 33 and ttc......cycle #2..........expecting my AF on 8-9 june

WELCOME! We can be cycle buddies. That's when i'm due AF! I'm cycle#21 give or take a few for miscarriages and surgeries. :-/
:dust:


----------



## babybemine

hcg went up to 199.2. had scan today and lining is 12. no sightings of baby yet. get more blood work tomorrow in am.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> hcg went up to 199.2. had scan today and lining is 12. no sightings of baby yet. get more blood work tomorrow in am.

Wow, what a roller coaster ride for you! I'm praying this all works out and your baby is just playing hide and seek right now and taking it's time to begin! Wow! Good luck tomorrow! I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fingers crossed for u baby....hope eberyone else is ok?x

Welcome harinash x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies just wanted to share my news got my first ever :bfp: on a clear blue digital today im over the button moon :cloud9:but also in total shock this is a miracle eeek :happydance:xx


----------



## Tink80

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to share my news got my first ever :bfp: on a clear blue digital today im over the button moon :cloud9:but also in total shock this is a miracle eeek :happydance:xx

omggggggggggggggggggggg congrats so happy for you, hon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## panda fan

Trolley, AAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I'm so so happy for you! That is the best news! Yay for miracles! Keep us updated! Yayayayayayayay!

Babybemine. I'm so sorry this crazy thing is happening. I am hoping hoping hoping for good news for you very soon. The doctors don't seem to be sure so hopefully it's just a miracle fluke situation and your little bean is doing it's own thing.

Welcome Hariansh! I am 33 and ttc, too (but I'm on my 3rd iui after a year and a half of trying). Wishing you lots of baby dust!


----------



## babybemine

First of all. Congrats Trolley!!!!

My news was not so good. Good news is that I did get pregnant for the first time. Bad news was that we had to use methotrexate to end this pregnancy. My numbers were all terrible and there was a big concern of it being tubal. At a little over 6 weeks there was no visable sac or heartbeat. Now we are just waiting for the cramping and bleeding to come which should be today or tomorrow. I go to recheck my hcg which I have been told makes the numbers go up and then we continue to watch until the numbers go down.


----------



## Tink80

I'm sorry, baby :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

:hugs:to u baby :hugs:


----------



## KittyKan

Hi, I am nervous to join... but I have been reading (lurking as I believe it to be known lol!) your posts for a while now and I always check back to see how you're all getting on. Im 32 (33 in a month)and ttc for baby #1. I just had to post something this time, because I am SO happy for you Trolley!! Your positivity for everyone has been apparent throughout this journey/thread that Ive seen) and you deserve this so much. So I just wanted to say congratulations. Would you mind telling us what you think you did differently this month to conceive naturally? 

I am CD1 today, this is our #5 month trying and to say I am devastated and down is an understatement. Despite feeling differently this month (although I often feel that) I feel so alone being this age and trying for no1, hence why I liked this thread so much.

Anyway I dont really know how to use this site very... so I hope I see any replies. But like I said - I just wanted to say hi/ congrats and Fingers Crossed or us all xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi Kittykan can i just say ive just read this message and it made me well up:cry:such lovely words thank u so so much....im so happy u have plucked up the courage to join in with us we all try our best to keep each others spirits up and times can be really hard....but dont give up think positive easier said than done i know!!:hugs:
I think this month i had not given up but thought u know what i got another ivf to do so its no over yet and knew it was gonna be in a couple of months time....so i thought im gonna enjoy myself and have a little break and i did just that he he.
I have to admit myself and dh just started taking pregnacare his and hers vitamins so they would be in our system ready for the 2nd ivf...i also put my bum in the air one nite after the deed:blush: i have reversed womb and they told me this was better for trying to get the sperm to meet egg so i done it but not for very long as we were both cracking up with laughter....i also got given the book the secret and it was a little blessing for me as i think after the failed ivf it hit me hard i thought i was ok but then i realised i was quite down and now im back on :cloud9:it can happen and will but when the big fella says!!
Hope u come on again to chat with us and once again thank u for the lovely words i started to tell dh and i started :cry:again hoping its all these crazy hormones :happydance:xxx


----------



## Fruitful

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to share my news got my first ever :bfp: on a clear blue digital today im over the button moon :cloud9:but also in total shock this is a miracle eeek :happydance:xx

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TROLLEY DOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!! What amazing news - that has put a big smile on my face and totally made my day. It's so great, I don't really know what to say, other than congratulations and happy and healthy nine months!!!!!! What day did you get your bfp? Did you suspect?

xxx


----------



## Fruitful

:hugs::hugs: to you babybemine. It must have been really difficult, but what positive news that you did conceive. I suspect I may have had a chemical on ttc month #3, and while it feels awful at the time, I think it's a great sign that your body can get pregnant.

hariansh and KittyKan, welcome!! KittyKan, your message made me smile - please do come and hang out with us! I know it's really hard when you feel like you're getting nowhere month after month, but it'll happen for you, it really will. In the meantime, come and chat here with us - it's really great to have somewhere to come and express your frustrations, fears and hopes to people who understand what you're going through, and I found great support here from everyone over my nearly-a-year of ttc (and since then!!!).

To everyone else, much love and positive vibes from me!

A-OK here. I'm 26 weeks and approaching 3rd tri. Our baby is kicking nicely, and all seems to be well. I now have quite a serious bump and people are starting to treat me like a "pregnant lady", if you know what I mean, which never fails to make me smile. I've been doing quite a bit of travelling, but I think I'll just stay put for the rest of the pregnancy, as all I feel like doing is resting and nesting by now!

xxx


----------



## KittyKan

Oh thank you sooo much ladies for being so welcoming, I knew you guys were a nice bunch :) Trolley, I am starting to realise what a big softie I am (and probably have dreaded PMT) but when I first read your post saying you'd have your BFP I had tears in my eyes. (I didnt say at the time coz I didnt want you thinking who is this loon lol) But I was so happy about it, I too told me my Hubby about you last night (he kept saying I hope this story has a happy ending lol) and it did! He sometimes gets bored by my prattling on about such things, but he looked so pleased and I swear I saw a little sparkle in his eyes too lol! Seems we we were both telling our husbands about each other last night LOL -so funny. 

See all this is making me feel better and more cheerful already :) Its funny reading about your BFP gave me a feeling I hadnt felt for another newly pregnant woman in a LONG time... genuinely happy for them & it was nice to feel... Strange that it was for a stranger. But I used to be like that - genuinely happy for people's successes (and I still am to a certain extent, but not re pregnancies too much). I sadly fear at times that TTC has made me feel bitter which I hate. I am going to try and turn that around; do some yoga, relaxation & meditation. I may even try The Secret -thank you for your tips!

Fruitful - thank you so much for your kind and welcoming post. I absolutely LOVE your baby progression stories, they are so enlightening and I especially love that you come back to this site and keep in touch with everyone. Says alot. I hope you stick around too Trolley. Dont forget us still TCC-ers girls! 

I am approaching CD2 as I always do- with tentative positivity. I am taking some new vits this cycle; Seven seas tryng for a baby as opposed to the several ones I was taking before. I had a short LP which was extended from 12-14 days by taking B6. I was so sceptical about B6, but I personally found that it has worked for me. I hope the 7 seas will be enough (B6) to keep my LP as it is though? I hope so. I'll still use my CBFM although I know when I ovulate. I REALLY REALLY HOPE AND PRAY MY BFP COMES SOOOON!!!!!!

Thanks again ladies (you have really lifted my spirits) and look forward to catching up soon xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to share my news got my first ever :bfp: on a clear blue digital today im over the button moon :cloud9:but also in total shock this is a miracle eeek :happydance:xx

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITING!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY, YAY, YAY!!!


----------



## mangotango

Trolley Dolly! congratulations!! I stumbled on this post and started reading not realizing it was a year ago you started the message thread and then I realized it...so I hit last page and fast forward...you are pregnant! YAY! congrats! How exciting!!


----------



## KittyKan

Hi Mangotango, seems you are another newbie like me! Welcome :) Trolly and the other girls have truly amazing stories dont they -really inspiring. 

So do you mind telling us - are you in your 30s and ttc #1 too?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Fruitful said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just wanted to share my news got my first ever :bfp: on a clear blue digital today im over the button moon :cloud9:but also in total shock this is a miracle eeek :happydance:xx
> 
> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TROLLEY DOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!! What amazing news - that has put a big smile on my face and totally made my day. It's so great, I don't really know what to say, other than congratulations and happy and healthy nine months!!!!!! What day did you get your bfp? Did you suspect?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh thank u huni i got my bfp on monday was getting ready for work and my period hadnt come so i though shall i do a test...so i done the test got in the shower when i got out i walked over to the test and i seen the 2 lines i was in complete shock shaking and pacing up and down till the dh came in....i so wished i had saved it for fathers day to tell him but i couldnt contain myself ha ha x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

KittyKan said:


> Oh thank you sooo much ladies for being so welcoming, I knew you guys were a nice bunch :) Trolley, I am starting to realise what a big softie I am (and probably have dreaded PMT) but when I first read your post saying you'd have your BFP I had tears in my eyes. (I didnt say at the time coz I didnt want you thinking who is this loon lol) But I was so happy about it, I too told me my Hubby about you last night (he kept saying I hope this story has a happy ending lol) and it did! He sometimes gets bored by my prattling on about such things, but he looked so pleased and I swear I saw a little sparkle in his eyes too lol! Seems we we were both telling our husbands about each other last night LOL -so funny.
> 
> See all this is making me feel better and more cheerful already :) Its funny reading about your BFP gave me a feeling I hadnt felt for another newly pregnant woman in a LONG time... genuinely happy for them & it was nice to feel... Strange that it was for a stranger. But I used to be like that - genuinely happy for people's successes (and I still am to a certain extent, but not re pregnancies too much). I sadly fear at times that TTC has made me feel bitter which I hate. I am going to try and turn that around; do some yoga, relaxation & meditation. I may even try The Secret -thank you for your tips!
> 
> Fruitful - thank you so much for your kind and welcoming post. I absolutely LOVE your baby progression stories, they are so enlightening and I especially love that you come back to this site and keep in touch with everyone. Says alot. I hope you stick around too Trolley. Dont forget us still TCC-ers girls!
> 
> I am approaching CD2 as I always do- with tentative positivity. I am taking some new vits this cycle; Seven seas tryng for a baby as opposed to the several ones I was taking before. I had a short LP which was extended from 12-14 days by taking B6. I was so sceptical about B6, but I personally found that it has worked for me. I hope the 7 seas will be enough (B6) to keep my LP as it is though? I hope so. I'll still use my CBFM although I know when I ovulate. I REALLY REALLY HOPE AND PRAY MY BFP COMES SOOOON!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again ladies (you have really lifted my spirits) and look forward to catching up soon xx

Ha ha what we like :haha:well im so pleased this news has lifted your spirits...i know how u feel when u feel slightly bitter towards pregnancy annoucements and it has been a breeze for them,these people really dont know how lucky they are....at least we know how hard it is trying for a little one and when that little one comes along we will appriciate every single thing...perfect example a couple of weeks ago when i went to the doctors outside i seen this pregnant lady smoking and she had a little girl in the other hand and she was just about to walk into the doctors smelling of fags for her appointment i really wanted to say to her u really dont know how lucky u r to be pregnant do u but obviously i didnt otherwise probably would of got a smack in the face but it made me so angry and bitter for the rest of the day thinking y!!
Defo stick with the vitamins and cbfm....i sold mine on ebay when i was going through my treatment....think positive and u will get your bfp...oh and i will always keep checking in on u ladies i love chatting to u all xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Welcome mangotango we r a nice group thank u for your nice well wishes...whats your story hun??

Fruitful enjoy the 3trimester defo put your feet up time :thumbup:


----------



## KittyKan

Thank you Trolley -you're very kind & thank you for your advice. 

I definitely feel much more hopeful. I just have to be. Otherwise, what do I have?! I have to keep my spirits up and up! 

I agree people do not realise how lucky they are and take many things in life for granted. I saw a lovely quote the other day that said something like 'What you have in your life, someone somewhere is wishing for it' Im paraphrasing but it was something like that. I thought that was nice and highlighted how grateful I should be for what I already have - several amazing things in all truth.

Oh and I think some people exagerrate the ease of their TTC journey. Ive had friends tell porkies about how long its taken them to conceive, but then that just how some people roll. Important thing is to concentrate on yourself. 

One last Q please Trolley if you dont mind...? :) Did you have any symptoms at all or did you feel differently in the lead up to your wonderful BFP? Sometimes I wonder if the whole symptoms thing exists or if its just wishful thinking or in our heads. I am sure I get them every month! But I 'spose every woman and cycle is different.

Best wishes to you & continue to enjoy this wonderful time! xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Love your positivity u r in the right frame of mind:thumbup:

Tbh i felt like af was on its way and still do now tbh achy tummy achy back wanting to eat everything...one thing in the 2 weeks i had a pounding headache which was so strong it made me feel sick and its only now im thinking that may of been a sign cause i havent had a bad head like that for years and i keep getting headaches now.....and i dont really know y i did a test just because i was a day late and was really cramping and i didnt want to go and do my nite flight ha ha xx


----------



## Miracle2012

OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!! Trolley I am sooooooo happy for you. I knew it was going to happen soon. This is great news. Enjoy every second of it. Woohoo!!!


----------



## mangotango

KittyKan said:


> Hi Mangotango, seems you are another newbie like me! Welcome :) Trolly and the other girls have truly amazing stories dont they -really inspiring.
> 
> So do you mind telling us - are you in your 30s and ttc #1 too?

Thanks for the welcome KittyKan! A little about me: I am 32 and yes, ttc#1. We just got married a year ago and I had been back in college and graduated in December, so we haven't been actively trying until now. My cycles are FINALLY becoming regular after my last depo shot being in last july. I did not have a period until after my doc gave me provera at the end of december, then it was every 2 weeks :nope: and now I've had 3 normal cycles of about 28 days, so last month was the first time we actively tried (although I don't truly know if I'm ovulating). This week is my fertile week so we are at it again! lol :happydance:
I'm pretty positive and trying to be realistic about it...I know this can take a while and it can be stressful and emotional if it doesn't happen fast or if a miscarriage happens, but I'm reminding myself of all the good things around me and that things will come when my body is ready. I hope I can keep this attitude up! 

It is great reading everyone's stories and seeing the support here! I don't have any friends that are in the same place as me- as in- nobody is ttc. I have 1 friend that is pregnant but she doesn't live nearby and I don't get to see her often. So I'm very glad I found this site for all the questions I have and to find people similar to me.


----------



## mangotango

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Love your positivity u r in the right frame of mind:thumbup:
> 
> Tbh i felt like af was on its way and still do now tbh achy tummy achy back wanting to eat everything...one thing in the 2 weeks i had a pounding headache which was so strong it made me feel sick and its only now im thinking that may of been a sign cause i havent had a bad head like that for years and i keep getting headaches now.....and i dont really know y i did a test just because i was a day late and was really cramping and i didnt want to go and do my nite flight ha ha xx

It is so great to have found this thread! Again, Congrats Trolley!

What you wrote here about the headache- I swear if I didn't get AF last weekend and test BFN...I would completely believe that I was pregnant! I've felt so yucky the past few days with the worst headache I've had in a long long time that hurt all afternoon and night at work and was making me feel like I was going to be sick, it was back again yesterday and today but not as bad. I've had horrible heartburn almost constantly for 2 whole days. It's gone this morning thankfully but I feel just yucky. 
Did you (or anyone) find different and weird symptoms throughout your cycles? Prior to going on BC, I never had PMS symptoms or cramps or anything and my cycle was 28 days exact. It was perfect! I had no clue what people felt going through this stuff! I think I had bad heartburn last month too, just before I ovulated. Then it got better and rarely bothered me until this week again. Last month the few days before AF, I had sore breasts, nipples, awful cramps that woke me up crying one night...all new things I've never ever ever had. I really thought I was BFP, but I'm not. I chalk it up to my body re-regulating itself again. I am writing all this stuff down and charting my temps. My doc wants to see my charts in August.


----------



## mangotango

babybemine said:


> First of all. Congrats Trolley!!!!
> 
> My news was not so good. Good news is that I did get pregnant for the first time. Bad news was that we had to use methotrexate to end this pregnancy. My numbers were all terrible and there was a big concern of it being tubal. At a little over 6 weeks there was no visable sac or heartbeat. Now we are just waiting for the cramping and bleeding to come which should be today or tomorrow. I go to recheck my hcg which I have been told makes the numbers go up and then we continue to watch until the numbers go down.

So sorry to hear this! Hang in there!


----------



## KittyKan

.


----------



## mangotango

KittyKan,
I'm the same, didn't want to be too hopeful with all my new symptoms last month but I was exicted since I really thought it was true! But I was only sad for a half day when AF came. I know that it won't necessarily be easy, and don't want to get too crushed too fast. I can't be upset when there are people losing children or miscarrying or what not since I believe that my body will take the baby when it's ready. I'm also exercising more regularly and eating a lot better too. I couldn't believe the symptoms I had last month, I will now only believe I'm BFP when I get a positive! :) 
I stopped drinking any alcohol for a solid 4 weeks from the week after my period to this past weekend and now I'll stop again. I work a lot of weekends so it doesn't let me drink much anyway, but I don't feel the urge knowing I might have a little one in me...I know it would be fine and not hurt anything (as I know many people that drank heavy in college and didn't know they were preggo) but I can't bring my mind to convince myself it's ok. I'm defintely buying N/A beer though when the time comes because I do like beer now and then. I don't miss it when I'm not drinking, like I said, we don't go out a lot. 
On an exciting note, I know it's probably tmi- but I had egg white cm just now. Looking forward to DH to get home! :)


----------



## KittyKan

.


----------



## panda fan

babybemine said:


> First of all. Congrats Trolley!!!!
> 
> My news was not so good. Good news is that I did get pregnant for the first time. Bad news was that we had to use methotrexate to end this pregnancy. My numbers were all terrible and there was a big concern of it being tubal. At a little over 6 weeks there was no visable sac or heartbeat. Now we are just waiting for the cramping and bleeding to come which should be today or tomorrow. I go to recheck my hcg which I have been told makes the numbers go up and then we continue to watch until the numbers go down.

So so sorry, babybe, that must be so hard. I know it's disappointing, but I am hoping that this positive test and your body wanting to make that HCG is still a very good sign for good things to come. Your body is willing and wanting to be pregnant. Just a glitch! A heartbreaking one, but I hope the healing comes quickly.


----------



## panda fan

Kitty and Mango! Welcome!

As for drinking: I don't drink during 2ww and didn't during weeks leading to ovulation except a few months where I felt chances were very very low anyway and then I would have a very small glass of wine before I was ovulating. But keep in mind doctors said both caffeine and alcohol have been proven to lower your fertility so even though it's unlikely to affect a baby when you have a little bit in the first couple of weeks (I read that for approx the first 3 weeks after conception the membrane around the baby is hard for anything from outside to penetrate), the lowered fertility is something to keep in mind. (Obviously lots of people get pregnant without realizing when drinking so doesn't mean no fertility, just a little lower).

Good luck with this cycle! 

I had my 3rd IUI this morning. 2ww for me. My beta is June 27th but I'll test on the June 25 at home. In the meantime . . . early bedtime for me. I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## KittyKan

Hi Panda, Thank you for your lovely welcome! :)

I totally agree with you re booze, its not so much that it affects the baby, it lowers fertility & that is what I always keep in mind. I dont think it is worth the risk really. Especially now as the months tick on and I grow ever impatient. Sound advice & info given there -thank you hun.

Wishing you luck with your cycle and waiting during thie 2ww. However I must admit I am not entirely sure what IUI is... I see it alot here. Nor am I sure about beta. I may have to look them up. I dont know if they are good or bad or what? But I sincerely wish you postive & hopeful vibes for the 2ww - which I know can be tough. 
xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies i have to say just before i got this BFP i had the time of my life went on a hen do to marbella so ate and drank everything your not supposed too so who knows as had the failed ivf i thought im gonna enjoy myself then Bingo but if i had known i was gonna get a bfp i would never of done so!!:blush:

Mango go jump on your dh bones!:sex:

Kitty i would rather go without vino then have that horrible NA wine yuk i tried it when i was going through my treatment!

Panda fingers crossed any symptoms?

Fruitful u enjoy your last few weeks and defo put your feet up!!

Im feeling really tierd :sleep:im having naps in the day but im not sleeping well at nite.I have been to the doctors this morning as i had severe back pain hoping it wasnt my kidney infection back and like growing pains in my legs its awful so i been told to take paracetamol and that has taken the edge off oh and a achy tummy like af pains apart from that nothing else as yet....did any of u ladies experience this??xx


----------



## mangotango

panda fan said:


> Kitty and Mango! Welcome!
> 
> As for drinking: I don't drink during 2ww and didn't during weeks leading to ovulation except a few months where I felt chances were very very low anyway and then I would have a very small glass of wine before I was ovulating. But keep in mind doctors said both caffeine and alcohol have been proven to lower your fertility so even though it's unlikely to affect a baby when you have a little bit in the first couple of weeks (I read that for approx the first 3 weeks after conception the membrane around the baby is hard for anything from outside to penetrate), the lowered fertility is something to keep in mind. (Obviously lots of people get pregnant without realizing when drinking so doesn't mean no fertility, just a little lower).
> 
> Good luck with this cycle!
> 
> I had my 3rd IUI this morning. 2ww for me. My beta is June 27th but I'll test on the June 25 at home. In the meantime . . . early bedtime for me. I'm exhausted!!!

Good luck on the 2ww panda! My AF is due June 29, so it's coming up for me too.


----------



## Tink80

Hi, Trolley. Just wanted to let you know reg: the stomach pains, that was my earliest symptom was round ligament pain. I've had it on and off throughout the whole pregnancy. Body is getting ready to stretch and make a nice home for baby. In the beginning it took me quite awhile to realize it was okay so try not to fret. I always thought pain during pregnancy meant something bad but now (at least in my case, each person's different), I understand that is the normal for me being pregnant, lol. It may subside in time and come back again later when you have another little growing spurt. Take care love, so happy for you.


----------



## KittyKan

Appreciate your honesty Trolley. I too was in Marbs on holiday too recently, such fun! We were probably there at the same time lol 

PS completely off topic, but a bit of fun, if you want fun memories of your holiday - the new Marbella Sessions album is pretty cool :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

KittyKan said:


> Appreciate your honesty Trolley. I too was in Marbs on holiday too recently, such fun! We were probably there at the same time lol
> 
> PS completely off topic, but a bit of fun, if you want fun memories of your holiday - the new Marbella Sessions album is pretty cool :)

Ha ha kitty ive got it on my iphone already he he had the best time ever :happydance:

Oh ladies i also meant to say i always get sore :holly:before my af but this time i didnt but only realised now when im comparing my symptoms to other months.

I keep poas think im going :wacko:

Hope everyone is ok??xx


----------



## panda fan

Hi Kitty! iui stands for intra-uterine-insemination. It's when the doctor collects husband's sperm and then basically injects it in the office passed the cervix. It's much cheaper than IVF but really all it does is give the sperm a big head start to reach the egg. They also use hormone injections and ultrasounds to monitor and try to control exactly when the egg is released so that helps up the chances, too. The beta is just the beta-hcg blood test which they take to see if the iui worked (aka a pregnancy blood test at the doc's office)

In my case, I had some surgery on part of my colon due to Crohn's disease a few years ago and they believe that it may have caused scar tissue to bond to ovary and make it difficult for egg to find it's way down the tubes since scar tissue can pull ovaries out of alignment. Even though they determined my tubes were clear, the alignment issue means the egg might drop and literally "miss" the tubes. So IVF will help us bypass that issue if that's the case. Everything else looks great so we're excited for IVF but our insurance won't pay for IVF unless we have 3 cycles of IUI first. This is our 3rd and final one so I'm excited to be almost done and ready for IVF soon.

We are still hoping every month since the doctor doesn't know exactly how extensive the scar tissue is so it MIGHT be possible to conceive naturally but chances are very low. Doctor doesn't want to do lap surgery to look inside unless she absolutely has to since any surgery can cause more scar tissue. So we're just waiting and hoping for now.

Hope that explains a lot. I was clueless about all these things when I started trying so had to do a lot of googling and reading things as I went.

Trolley, that is so interesting about the vacation and the relaxing. That seems to be so key to many people's miracles. I wish I knew how to turn my brain off!!! lol I'm so excited for you and even though they are probably annoying, the symptoms are such a good sign that your body is doing everything it needs to make room for the baby. That's such a fantastic thing!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy journey!


----------



## KittyKan

Thank you for those explanations Panda. You sound like you're in the right hands and doing the right things which is one of the best and most reassurring places you can be. Wishing you the best hun xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Vacation was AMAZING! Drank and ate and drank some more. It was great. Now back to the grind. I think i'm about to O. Got the O pains and my opk's are getting darker. Now just waiting to see what temp does next few days. Dust time again for me!!!


----------



## panda fan

Good Luck, ttcbabyisom!!

I'm scheduled for my beta on Thursday, but I'm going to POAS on Tuesday. Waiting is hard. And this progesterone is giving me tons of pregnancy-like symptoms which is a little frustrating since I know it's probably nothing.

Happy first official day of Summer!


----------



## panda fan

omg omg omg I just took a test and there's a very faint line. I'm only 8dp iui so I'm worried it's just lingering HCG shot.

I have just been feeling very twinge-like fluttery feelings there since the iui and it's almost been constant so it's like nothing I've had before . . . so I just went in the bathroom to take a test expecting it to be bfn so I could shut my brain off but it's BFP . . . I'm so weirded out because now I'm worried it's just from trigger shot or something. Trigger shot was 9 days ago. Aaaaaaahhh!!!


----------



## panda fan

ok reading some statistics and now I think I definitely tested too early and it could very likely still be the trigger . . . oh me and my impatience . . . nothing to do but test again each morning and see if it gets darker or disappears


----------



## Fruitful

panda fan said:


> ok reading some statistics and now I think I definitely tested too early and it could very likely still be the trigger . . . oh me and my impatience . . . nothing to do but test again each morning and see if it gets darker or disappears

Panda fan, that must be so nerve-wracking :hugs:. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a good result for you. Let us know what the tests do, and take care of yourself in the meantime. xx


----------



## panda fan

well it was a no go, the line faded to nothing this morning, big BFN . . . definitely the trigger shot gave me the false positive.
i totally forgot about the trigger shot when i first took the test so it was 5 minutes of excitement followed by hours of disappointment. oh well. i'm not out yet, but not feeling too hopeful now.


----------



## Fruitful

Aww, Panda fan, am sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:. It's still early days (I got the faintest shadow of a line on 10dpo and absolutely nothing before that) and I'm optimistic for you, but I can understand why, after that kind of emotional rollercoaster, you'd rather not let yourself get your hopes up right now. Let us know how you get on, and if the IUI hasn't worked this time, then it'll be a chance to move on to the next stage (but don't count yourself out just yet!). Treat yourself to something nice, and keep going, girl - you'll get there!! xx


----------



## dovkav123

Hello ladies,
I am on TWW right now.
I am 33 y/o. I would like to compare our AMH hormone, ovarian reserve.
TTCbaby, I read your TTC journey. Without all those events you wouldn't be such a strong person as you are right now. Our time will come and we'll be mommies, we just need to be patient.


----------



## panda fan

welcome dovkav! I don't really know much about my hormone levels or ovarian reserve. 

MY UPDATE: so as you know Friday and Saturday I had faint lines that I determined was leftover trigger because yesterday the 2nd line was totally nonexistent and this morning it was also nonexistent. 

today is 12dp trigger and 11dpiui. 

Now, this evening, the 2nd line is back ever ever so faintly. I'm going crazy. Could the trigger be showing up again even though it was gone for a day? Maybe my pee concentration was different? Yup, I'm totally going crazy now.


----------



## panda fan

hey dovkav,

i just saw your whole story under your post. i also have suspected adhesions from abdominal surgery (mine was on part of my colon due to crohns) and everything else for us looks good. did you have any lap surgery to look inside? have you had HSG? My HSG was blocked on left at first but a second look showed both tubes open. They only suspect adhesions because of my surgery (apparently very common fertility issue from women who've had any kind of abdominal surgeries) but they haven't actually done any lap to look and see so we are not sure exactly. We are doing iui's first but our doc told us that if there're adhesions then not to worry because the IVF has very high success rates for that. Would you be considering IVF? 

Anyway, I'm glad to have you here and I wish you lots of baby dust!


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> hey dovkav,
> 
> i just saw your whole story under your post. i also have suspected adhesions from abdominal surgery (mine was on part of my colon due to crohns) and everything else for us looks good. did you have any lap surgery to look inside? have you had HSG? My HSG was blocked on left at first but a second look showed both tubes open. They only suspect adhesions because of my surgery (apparently very common fertility issue from women who've had any kind of abdominal surgeries) but they haven't actually done any lap to look and see so we are not sure exactly. We are doing iui's first but our doc told us that if there're adhesions then not to worry because the IVF has very high success rates for that. Would you be considering IVF?
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to have you here and I wish you lots of baby dust!

Thank you so much for your detail respond. It is hard to find someone like me! My RE suggests a Lap, but I want to do Hysterosalpingo-contrast-sonography (usually shortened to HyCoSy) first. It is like HSG, but they use sugar instead iodine. I am in Germany right now and RE doesn't use radiation for testing, it can cause more adhesions and hurt the eggs. RE told me you if the tubes are open, but they don't have motility, flexibility you won't get preg or you have risk of ectopic. You can't see endo or adhesions on HYCOSY. She is right! But you can see fibroids, polyps, uterine shape and so on! I want to start with not invasive. If she doesn;t beleave in this ultraosind, she will not give the whole energy to it. I am going to another RE. I don't want Lap, it causes scars too. I had complicated appendix surgery, I am not healed emotionaly from that yet. I would consider IUI, and Ivf but only non-medicated. The first test tube baby Louise was non-medicated. In Germany IVF is only 2000-3000 euro without meds. 40% chance.
You think the second HSg opened your tubes? I hope my ultrasound will do the same!
I hope your faint line never play tricks on you anymore! :flower: I am rooting for BF line!


----------



## panda fan

dovkav13,

that is very smart not to do the lap. my doctor was good not to do it as she said exactly what you said: that it could just make more adhesions or scar tissue. i am very sorry you had to go through all that. i felt the same way, i went through a very long difficult thing with the surgery and to then have difficulty getting pregnant was just very heartbreaking as i thought i was finally healthy again and ready for the next step of life. i hope you get your BFP soon!

my update is just that the 2nd line is still showing but it's very faint, maybe slightly darker than yesterday but still a "squinter" so i can't even get a decent photo but DH can see it so i know i'm not insane, lol . . . worried that faint line could still be trigger or even a chemical . . . praying the line gets darker


----------



## Fruitful

Hi panda fan! Just a quick message to say that that's sounding good, especially as you previously had some negative tests, and I think by now it'd probably be a bit late for the trigger still to be in your system? I just wanted to reassure you about the lines being faint. Mine were barely visible the first few days - anyone else looking at them would have told me I was imagining them :) I'm not sure what you're testing with, but I found although the internet cheapies did get a tiny bit darker day by day, they did so *VERY* progressively. When I eventually used a different, shop-bought test at around 13dpo, it went quite dark straight away (much darker than the ones I'd been using).
When are you getting your beta checked? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Hugs to everyone else!
xx


----------



## dovkav123

Fruitful said:


> Hi panda fan! Just a quick message to say that that's sounding good, especially as you previously had some negative tests, and I think by now it'd probably be a bit late for the trigger still to be in your system? I just wanted to reassure you about the lines being faint. Mine were barely visible the first few days - anyone else looking at them would have told me I was imagining them :) I'm not sure what you're testing with, but I found although the internet cheapies did get a tiny bit darker day by day, they did so *VERY* progressively. When I eventually used a different, shop-bought test at around 13dpo, it went quite dark straight away (much darker than the ones I'd been using).
> When are you getting your beta checked? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Hugs to everyone else!
> xx

Fruitful,
I read you posts in the begining of this thread and I am so happy you are pregnant. You are still around to help us out!:flower:
Panda, it looks promising, it's bin faint for a long time. Have you had postive before? How many days Post IUI are you?
This cycle I did the castor oil packs and fertility massages, Castor oil packs feel great and they hopefully lubricate and make my adhesions softer. The only side effect I have is bloating.
I can't wait for your beta! Fingers and toes crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## panda fan

well, test went back to BFN this morning so I guess that's that


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry, panda for this morning. But you are not out yet. AF is not here! Do your beta test anyway. Even if it was chemical, it was a good news, the egg met the sperm! Tubes are working!
If you have a bad news tomorrow, don't be discouraged. Three failed IUI's. How do you cope? I read this thread and many ladies got success with IVF from the first round. Even Sashimi mimi! She had a low ovarian reserve.
I'll skip a LAP. I will start adventually, soon with natural cycle IUI(maybe just waisting time?) and then IVF.


----------



## babybemine

yeah hcg back to under 5. got the ok to bd. hoping for dh sake we get pregnant again now. he really wants to do all this naturally. if af comes then we are back to using meds.


----------



## Fruitful

panda fan said:


> well, test went back to BFN this morning so I guess that's that

Aww, have a big hug :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> well, test went back to BFN this morning so I guess that's that

Panda, did you go to the doctor? Thinking about you!


----------



## panda fan

Thank you, dov! I really appreciate your support. And Fruitless, thank you for the hug. Much needed. I just really spiraled into sadness this week after being very nonchalant about finishing my iui's . . . i just felt so different and then the false positives . . . so heartbreaking. Wish I had never tested.

Anyway, as u may have guessed, beta was negative and they told me to call tomorrow and schedule consultation with the doctor for IVF. I am going to ask her about the false positives but I'm guessing she will say "trigger" as I read they don't like to speculate about chemical pregnancies.

Where is everyone else? It's so quiet on here!


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> Thank you, dov! I really appreciate your support. And Fruitless, thank you for the hug. Much needed. I just really spiraled into sadness this week after being very nonchalant about finishing my iui's . . . i just felt so different and then the false positives . . . so heartbreaking. Wish I had never tested.
> 
> Anyway, as u may have guessed, beta was negative and they told me to call tomorrow and schedule consultation with the doctor for IVF. I am going to ask her about the false positives but I'm guessing she will say "trigger" as I read they don't like to speculate about chemical pregnancies.
> 
> Where is everyone else? It's so quiet on here!

I am sorry you had to go throught this. I am no doubt you'll succeed with IVF you are young and you have high potential!
I am so stressed out with a family drama. How I can get preg with such stress? 
Also I had a temp dip at 7dpo:(. but today it rised up! Never happened before.
Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## panda fan

Don't worry about the stress factor! It's never good to stress about being stressed :) lol. That's why I hate when my mom tells me "you just need to relax" (she got pregnant with both my brother and i literally the DAY she decided to try so she can't really relate to my situation). I hope things get better for you and your family soon. 

My IVF consultation is scheduled for july 19th so I've got a non-assisted cycle this month. Going to try to just have fun and not think too much. 

I wonder what your temperature fluctuation was? I never did temp charts because my job has me waking up all different times so it was hard to be consistent. I think the women who do temp seem to be the best at spotting their pregnancies early. How many days is your cycle usually?


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> Don't worry about the stress factor! It's never good to stress about being stressed :) lol. That's why I hate when my mom tells me "you just need to relax" (she got pregnant with both my brother and i literally the DAY she decided to try so she can't really relate to my situation). I hope things get better for you and your family soon.
> 
> My IVF consultation is scheduled for july 19th so I've got a non-assisted cycle this month. Going to try to just have fun and not think too much.
> 
> I wonder what your temperature fluctuation was? I never did temp charts because my job has me waking up all different times so it was hard to be consistent. I think the women who do temp seem to be the best at spotting their pregnancies early. How many days is your cycle usually?

Thank you for support. It's nice to have someone who cares!
Does your family knows that you go to assist conseption? Everybody is on top of my treatments! I need that. They will help me to be agressive with treatments, because my DH wants to slow me down and wait for few months, he thinks we'll conceive on our own, he is affraid of all invasive procedures and hormonal treatments. He was sure we'll TtC from the first try!!!!!
My cycles are 28 +3 days. Ovulation is on CD 12(for the past 3months). I have O pains. In May it was comfirmed by ultrasound. I'll never forget this beautiful egg I saw, 20mm. That cycle I really had a hope.....
In 10 months I had 2 long cycles 35 and 37( i was testing like crazy). I am lucky to have 16 or 17 Luteal faze. That's how I can predict my AF. Mostly I watch my fertile CM. My temp goes up afer O. WE know we did the best for this month. During the firtile window only 5-6 days we don't use any lube. I get dry o O day. But I know that 2 days before O should be most fertile. We should get a preseed.
I love to be tuned to my body. I write down every signs I have. It is a nice research. Sometimes I feel I am too much thinking about it, and I can't stop..Now I am stuck on Baby bump. I am happy about that!
My temp. went down and then back up as you see on the graph. 7dpo Sometimes it can be implantation.(info from fertility firend). But my temps are too low to compare to other charts;(. I had my nose bleeding yesterday and today.
This month I O on 12cd, but FF states 13 cd. I go by my body. 

My periods last 5-6 days. I have ovarian pain. (new symptom). I have urination cramping after O and during period. Could it be endo symptom?

How about your cycles? Ovulation,? Do you have heavy periods? Did you see any nice follicles on the ultrasound? I am sure you had many US before IUI.
Hope you have a wonderful weekend. 
It is raining here in Germany. All spring and summer we have a horrible weather.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies how is everyone?

Panda what a journey u have had this month lots of :hugs:for u...i know its a rollercoaster of emotions:hugs:Dont give up cause to me it looks like every month u r getting just that little bit closer and to get that second line even if it was a chemical it is showing u that your body is starting to work!!

Dov welcome wow u know all your stuff very interesting r u still in the 2 week wait?

Hey fruitful hows it going?

ttc sounds like a perfect holiday to me u sound like your refreshed and back in the game....its amazing what a little bit of time out can do for u!!

Baby GL!

Hope everyone else is doing ok??
Im ok feeling nauseous so wearing travel sickness bands dont know if they work but ive not been sick yet fx....it stays that way!!xx


----------



## dovkav123

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hello ladies how is everyone?
> 
> Panda what a journey u have had this month lots of :hugs:for u...i know its a rollercoaster of emotions:hugs:Dont give up cause to me it looks like every month u r getting just that little bit closer and to get that second line even if it was a chemical it is showing u that your body is starting to work!!
> 
> Dov welcome wow u know all your stuff very interesting r u still in the 2 week wait?
> 
> Hey fruitful hows it going?
> 
> ttc sounds like a perfect holiday to me u sound like your refreshed and back in the game....its amazing what a little bit of time out can do for u!!
> 
> Baby GL!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok??
> Im ok feeling nauseous so wearing travel sickness bands dont know if they work but ive not been sick yet fx....it stays that way!!xx

Thanks Trolley for asking!
I am still in tww and expecting my period in 5 days. My chart this month really made me think....I have never (in 2 year charting) had 2 temp dips and sudden rise. Staying hopeful and tesing tomorrow! 
My horoscope told me that one of my firtile days are the lucky ones. Another lucky day will be in 10 years.
Wish me luck too!


----------



## KittyKan

Hi ladies, sorry have been quiet, have been busy these last few days! I too am in 2ww, 7dpo today. Rather anxious & not particularly hopeful...
Nice to hear from you & hear how you all are. Hang in there! xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Dovkav thats sounds very promising ive got everything crossed
for u...r u doing a test today??

Kittykan wondered where u had gone ha ha think positive hun at least your busy so takes your mind of it abit i got fx for u too.

Well so much for these bloody sickness bands i jinx myself yesterday saying ive not been sick as 4 this morning me and the toilet had some major words:sick: ha all good signs tho so im told hmmm


----------



## dovkav123

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Dovkav thats sounds very promising ive got everything crossed
> for u...r u doing a test today??
> 
> Kittykan wondered where u had gone ha ha think positive hun at least your busy so takes your mind of it abit i got fx for u too.
> 
> Well so much for these bloody sickness bands i jinx myself yesterday saying ive not been sick as 4 this morning me and the toilet had some major words:sick: ha all good signs tho so im told hmmm

BFN this morning, but the witch is not here yet..
We are going to RE tomorrow, enough natural cycles, we need some medical help. My dh wants to wait for a few months. Because I am doing something right, I am healing, my periods are smoother, my PmS are gone and migranes too.I disagree! We're getting gray hair and there is no time to wait.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh im sorry dovkav :hugs:its good that your body is starting to heal itself...but yeah no point in waiting....dont give up the fight xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

KittyKan said:


> Everyone that gets their BFP says that Trolley. You just relax and enjoy.  Well done for going on your night flight and not throwing a sickie... Haha
> 
> Its so weird isnt it mango tango... the symptoms of PMT/impending AF/pregnancy are so similar. It almost cruel! I had every symptom going this last month and it was different from previous months. I was sure BFP was coming my way. I even allowed myself to get cautiously excited.
> 
> Its so hard to ignore the symptoms, not spot them and get on things, but I think thats the best thing for me to do, otherwise I get my hopes up. Its nice to have another new person on here to share things with. Dont be afraid to ask/share so we can support each other. Many of the women originally on this thread will be mummies soon!
> 
> I havent been trying that long in the grande scheme of things either. So have to keep a good open mind! Getting my health kick and exercise regime on. Im in a good little routine now exercise wise. And Im also so glad some friends of ours have had to cancel a drink tomorrow night. Im really trying to cut down, so Im glad I wont have the temptation. I was going to pull out anyway and let my DH who was also reluctant go along. But now I dont have to. Hooray! l (Ive become a right nesting home body of late lol)
> 
> Do/did any of you ladies drink alcohol during your 2ww?

Hi kitty. I've been on this thread for a little while lurking the last week or two. Welcome and best of luck to you! Yes, it sucks and is crazy how close the symptoms of both are and it messes with my head every time i get close to testing! I hate it. Like right now, i have a slew of symptoms and totally think i'm pregnant but trying not to get my hopes up. my chart is looking fabulous but it has in the past too and been a BFN.

I've been doing the same thing lately, getting my health on and exercise going. I've lost 8 pounds since January. It's not much but I'll take it. I'm doing zumba and couch to 5 K.

I'm such a home body too, especially during the week! Oh lord. My hubby is just the opposite so it makes it hard sometimes. I am always glad when we don't have fun plans during the 2ww because i try hard not to drink then. My doc said the rule of thumb is to stop drinking and doing everything else at cd 21 or 7 dpo if you're on a 28-day cycle and I am. Just adjust that according to your cycles. She said because implantation doesn't even occur until 7-10 anyway or around there so doing things up to that point is pretty safe. So I have just been doing that and it's working out better. Only 1 week really of stopping everything and watching stuff. My first pregnancy two years ago I was so upset about finding out a friend had just found out she was pregnant that i went home and drank a whole bottle of wine. I found out two days later I was pregnant. I freaked out and told my doc about that and she said i was fine. So...who knows. I felt like everything would have been fine too if i hadn't of had a miscarriage. BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mangotango said:


> KittyKan,
> I'm the same, didn't want to be too hopeful with all my new symptoms last month but I was exicted since I really thought it was true! But I was only sad for a half day when AF came. I know that it won't necessarily be easy, and don't want to get too crushed too fast. I can't be upset when there are people losing children or miscarrying or what not since I believe that my body will take the baby when it's ready. I'm also exercising more regularly and eating a lot better too. I couldn't believe the symptoms I had last month, I will now only believe I'm BFP when I get a positive! :)
> I stopped drinking any alcohol for a solid 4 weeks from the week after my period to this past weekend and now I'll stop again. I work a lot of weekends so it doesn't let me drink much anyway, but I don't feel the urge knowing I might have a little one in me...I know it would be fine and not hurt anything (as I know many people that drank heavy in college and didn't know they were preggo) but I can't bring my mind to convince myself it's ok. I'm defintely buying N/A beer though when the time comes because I do like beer now and then. I don't miss it when I'm not drinking, like I said, we don't go out a lot.
> On an exciting note, I know it's probably tmi- but I had egg white cm just now. Looking forward to DH to get home! :)

Hi mangotango, welcome to you too!!! We are a good group of 33 year olds to pour out your soul and tmi!  Good for you for stopping drinking like that. I really enjoy my wine and stuff and we have people over and parties all the time so it's kind of hard to avoid it. I've noticed DH calming down a lot more recently so that helps me too. I've never gone that long without drinking unless I'm preggers so good for you. Yay for ewcm, that IS the best!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am on TWW right now.
> I am 33 y/o. I would like to compare our AMH hormone, ovarian reserve.
> TTCbaby, I read your TTC journey. Without all those events you wouldn't be such a strong person as you are right now. Our time will come and we'll be mommies, we just need to be patient.

Thank you dovkav! I so appreciate that!  :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Trolley, thank you for you support. Your good news keeps me very inspired every day that my turn will come if I can only be patient. Sorry the wristbands are not stopping the sickness 100%. I know my friend did say they helped her a lot, though.

I bought that book The Secret since you had mentioned it. I had heard about it form other friends but never really thought about getting it until now. Trying to practice positive thinking :)

Dov, I am sorry about BFN. Trolley is probably right though. Maybe these weird ups and downs in our symptoms are a positive sign of activity. You seem to have a very good attitude and are doing all the right things for your body though so I have a good feeling about your chances of great news soon.

my cycle is very regular 27 days and a very average (rarely ever on the heavy side) period. sometimes i feel so frustrated to have all the right "tools" but feel like having the surgery "broke" me. But I know there's still lots of good options left to me to have a family so I try not to let myself dwell on those thoughts. 

kitty, ttcbabyisom, mangotango and baby! good luck! 

ttcbabyisom . . . excited for your good chart! you sound very healthy and relaxed. congrats on the weight loss and the exercising more. i think it's good for mental health, too, releasing all those happy chemicals. lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## KittyKan

Oooh what excellent advice from your doctor Ttcbabyisom -thank you for sharing that with us. I too can be a bit of a home body & find the temptation too much sometimes. I have a hold on it now though. (Sorry I dont know how to reply, showing the post you're replying to, doh!)

Hi Trolley! Lovely to hear your updates. Keep them coming! 

Panda, Im practising positive thought too! Well trying to, have good days and not so good day!

Glad this thread livened up a bit now. Good luck everyone, everything crossed for us xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am on TWW right now.
> I am 33 y/o. I would like to compare our AMH hormone, ovarian reserve.
> TTCbaby, I read your TTC journey. Without all those events you wouldn't be such a strong person as you are right now. Our time will come and we'll be mommies, we just need to be patient.

Your temp went back up today. Woohoo! Good luck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> yeah hcg back to under 5. got the ok to bd. hoping for dh sake we get pregnant again now. he really wants to do all this naturally. if af comes then we are back to using meds.

I have everything crossed for you baby! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

KittyKan said:


> Hi ladies, sorry have been quiet, have been busy these last few days! I too am in 2ww, 7dpo today. Rather anxious & not particularly hopeful...
> Nice to hear from you & hear how you all are. Hang in there! xx

Good luck to you kittykan! fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Dovkav thats sounds very promising ive got everything crossed
> for u...r u doing a test today??
> 
> Kittykan wondered where u had gone ha ha think positive hun at least your busy so takes your mind of it abit i got fx for u too.
> 
> Well so much for these bloody sickness bands i jinx myself yesterday saying ive not been sick as 4 this morning me and the toilet had some major words:sick: ha all good signs tho so im told hmmm

Wow, you're right on cue with morning sickness! Even though it sucks, it's SOOO exciting at the same time! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Dovkav thats sounds very promising ive got everything crossed
> for u...r u doing a test today??
> 
> Kittykan wondered where u had gone ha ha think positive hun at least your busy so takes your mind of it abit i got fx for u too.
> 
> Well so much for these bloody sickness bands i jinx myself yesterday saying ive not been sick as 4 this morning me and the toilet had some major words:sick: ha all good signs tho so im told hmmm
> 
> BFN this morning, but the witch is not here yet..
> We are going to RE tomorrow, enough natural cycles, we need some medical help. My dh wants to wait for a few months. Because I am doing something right, I am healing, my periods are smoother, my PmS are gone and migranes too.I disagree! We're getting gray hair and there is no time to wait.Click to expand...

I agree with you on this! No time to wait. I will be the same way here soon.


----------



## babybemine

In the 2ww. Got a few good days of BD before O date. Hope it was good enough. On a BD restriction as DH poked his finger with a dirty needle at work and he is on meds for that. Hopefully the BD we did do was good enough. FX.


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> Trolley, thank you for you support. Your good news keeps me very inspired every day that my turn will come if I can only be patient. Sorry the wristbands are not stopping the sickness 100%. I know my friend did say they helped her a lot, though.
> 
> I bought that book The Secret since you had mentioned it. I had heard about it form other friends but never really thought about getting it until now. Trying to practice positive thinking :)
> 
> Dov, I am sorry about BFN. Trolley is probably right though. Maybe these weird ups and downs in our symptoms are a positive sign of activity. You seem to have a very good attitude and are doing all the right things for your body though so I have a good feeling about your chances of great news soon.
> 
> my cycle is very regular 27 days and a very average (rarely ever on the heavy side) period. sometimes i feel so frustrated to have all the right "tools" but feel like having the surgery "broke" me. But I know there's still lots of good options left to me to have a family so I try not to let myself dwell on those thoughts.
> 
> kitty, ttcbabyisom, mangotango and baby! good luck!
> 
> ttcbabyisom . . . excited for your good chart! you sound very healthy and relaxed. congrats on the weight loss and the exercising more. i think it's good for mental health, too, releasing all those happy chemicals. lots of baby dust to you!

Hi girls,
THank you for sending good preg vibes! I am sending you back! I have tested 12 and 13 dpo and BFN. We went to RE, we are skipping LAP and we are talking about natural IVF in August. Have anybody you know have done natural IVf? I am having diagnostic Hysteroscopy done on July 12th. Have you ever had this procedure?
Big plans! But I am not out yet! My LH is always on day 16 or 17 not earlier, not later. Today is day 17 I am expecting period today. Since yesterday night I am having crazy cramping, this morning continous cramping with a burning sensation. I have my pad in and nothing....yet. The cramping bussiness without AF is something strange and new for me.
My temp is down today, but it was down for 2 times this month. I had O pain on the right side on CD12 and O pain on the left on CD 13. Did I released two eggs? My RE checked my progesterone and estrogen on CD25 and the numbers were great! My chart shows I O and the blood test too!
Please think about me today all day, and hopefully AF won't show up


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> Trolley, thank you for you support. Your good news keeps me very inspired every day that my turn will come if I can only be patient. Sorry the wristbands are not stopping the sickness 100%. I know my friend did say they helped her a lot, though.
> 
> I bought that book The Secret since you had mentioned it. I had heard about it form other friends but never really thought about getting it until now. Trying to practice positive thinking :)
> 
> Dov, I am sorry about BFN. Trolley is probably right though. Maybe these weird ups and downs in our symptoms are a positive sign of activity. You seem to have a very good attitude and are doing all the right things for your body though so I have a good feeling about your chances of great news soon.
> 
> my cycle is very regular 27 days and a very average (rarely ever on the heavy side) period. sometimes i feel so frustrated to have all the right "tools" but feel like having the surgery "broke" me. But I know there's still lots of good options left to me to have a family so I try not to let myself dwell on those thoughts.
> 
> kitty, ttcbabyisom, mangotango and baby! good luck!
> 
> ttcbabyisom . . . excited for your good chart! you sound very healthy and relaxed. congrats on the weight loss and the exercising more. i think it's good for mental health, too, releasing all those happy chemicals. lots of baby dust to you!
> 
> Hi girls,
> THank you for sending good preg vibes! I am sending you back! I have tested 12 and 13 dpo and BFN. We went to RE, we are skipping LAP and we are talking about natural IVF in August. Have anybody you know have done natural IVf? I am having diagnostic Hysteroscopy done on July 12th. Have you ever had this procedure?
> Big plans! But I am not out yet! My LH is always on day 16 or 17 not earlier, not later. Today is day 17 I am expecting period today. Since yesterday night I am having crazy cramping, this morning continous cramping with a burning sensation. I have my pad in and nothing....yet. The cramping bussiness without AF is something strange and new for me.
> My temp is down today, but it was down for 2 times this month. I had O pain on the right side on CD12 and O pain on the left on CD 13. Did I released two eggs? My RE checked my progesterone and estrogen on CD25 and the numbers were great! My chart shows I O and the blood test too!
> Please think about me today all day, and hopefully AF won't show upClick to expand...

Best of luck to you sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:


----------



## dovkav123

ttcbabyisom said:


> My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:

I disagree! We are still in! It hasn't showed up. That sh###t ....is gone for 9 months.


----------



## KittyKan

Oh I feel for you, but stick with it ttcbabyism. Dont give up, we all feel like that but we've got to hang in there. xx


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom said:


> My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:

:( sorry you are feeling frustrated today, always hard when hopes are high and it feels so close to happening, but it will! it will!


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> Big plans! But I am not out yet! My LH is always on day 16 or 17 not earlier, not later. Today is day 17 I am expecting period today. Since yesterday night I am having crazy cramping, this morning continous cramping with a burning sensation. I have my pad in and nothing....yet. The cramping bussiness without AF is something strange and new for me.
> My temp is down today, but it was down for 2 times this month. I had O pain on the right side on CD12 and O pain on the left on CD 13. Did I released two eggs? My RE checked my progesterone and estrogen on CD25 and the numbers were great! My chart shows I O and the blood test too!
> Please think about me today all day, and hopefully AF won't show up

I agree too many mixed signals to call it, hoping AF stays away!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:
> 
> I disagree! We are still in! It hasn't showed up. That sh###t ....is gone for 9 months.Click to expand...

Did you get yours??? I'm spotting...


----------



## dovkav123

ttcbabyisom said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:
> 
> I disagree! We are still in! It hasn't showed up. That sh###t ....is gone for 9 months.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get yours??? I'm spotting...Click to expand...

I spotted br. a day before and yesterday (one drop). Today nothing at all, cramping is gone. My temps are down. I felt radiating sharp pain from my R ovary up to my R boop this morning.
Spotting means nothing (IT COMES AND GOES) if it proven otherwise!
HEY GIRL POWER! TTCBABY, DBZ, DOVKA STAY STRONG!


----------



## panda fan

hey, ladies, good luck to those who are hoping to keep the AF away! i'm cheering for you!

i'm not really doing anything special this month since iuis are done and we are "off" this month until our IVF consultation, but i'm guess it's around time to step up the BDing just in case.

wish I could relax and be more positive though. I'm on a roller coaster of emotions and today woke up with fever and rash that they think is early lyme disease so I'm on 2 weeks of heavy antibiotics now and feeling a bit yucky. Good news is they said caught it early and it should clear up fine without any complications. Hoping that doesn't affect fertility at all.


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> hey, ladies, good luck to those who are hoping to keep the AF away! i'm cheering for you!
> 
> i'm not really doing anything special this month since iuis are done and we are "off" this month until our IVF consultation, but i'm guess it's around time to step up the BDing just in case.
> 
> wish I could relax and be more positive though. I'm on a roller coaster of emotions and today woke up with fever and rash that they think is early lyme disease so I'm on 2 weeks of heavy antibiotics now and feeling a bit yucky. Good news is they said caught it early and it should clear up fine without any complications. Hoping that doesn't affect fertility at all.

Hey girl!
I am very pleased with my smooth and painless period and I know I did a lot things to reach this goal! I am very proud of myself!
I am emotional too, my eyes were full of tears in the dr. office. First time ever I cried in front of the stranger. Dr. (naturopath specialist) told me I do everything right, I am on the right path towards my victory. and yes she told me to stress less. Why I can't get pregnant if I do everything right? I am still young and I have time. She suggested to take flaxseed oil ( I eat raw seeds everyday), take vitamins only made of food(fruit and veggies), and she could do procaine infections to reduce scarring around the tubes. First of all I need to find out if the tubes are open. I am doing hysteroscopy on Friday(please pray for me that my period will be finished by 12pm). I need to ask my dr. tomorrow, if he can look at my tubes with a scope.
I really want to do it naturally. If I knew,I'll get pregnant in 6 months, I would wait and skip IVF.
Did the tick bit you? Or those ugly creature! Did you see it? Dr. can test the tick to find out if it has a disease. You'll be just fine! 
Listen to dr. orders, take you pills and don't forget to take probiotics after your treatment! and eat lots of yogurt! 
JUmp on your hubby:sex:
Hugs:flower:


----------



## panda fan

dov

I'm glad your period was smooth. That is great. Your body is definitely in a healthy place. Even if you need a little help getting started later on, you always know that the things you are doing will help the baby develop and be born healthy. 

I think deciding to go for the IVF is really all about your timeline. Remember, it's all relatively safe (safer than many things you might do in a normal day) so if you want to get the process started, it won't hurt anything and look at Trolley, her IVF didn't work and then she got pregnant naturally after it so starting IVF doesn't mean you won't get pregnant naturally, just that with help you might get pregnant sooner. Some things to think about. 

And yes, I'm doing lots of probiotics and yogurt! Didn't see any tick or tick bite though, just developed a round rash on leg and fever. They say now it may also be a staph infection from a mosquito bite. Treatment is the same either way so antibiotics for 11 more days. My poor tummy :( 

Excited for my IVF consultation next Friday though!


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> dov
> 
> I'm glad your period was smooth. That is great. Your body is definitely in a healthy place. Even if you need a little help getting started later on, you always know that the things you are doing will help the baby develop and be born healthy.
> 
> I think deciding to go for the IVF is really all about your timeline. Remember, it's all relatively safe (safer than many things you might do in a normal day) so if you want to get the process started, it won't hurt anything and look at Trolley, her IVF didn't work and then she got pregnant naturally after it so starting IVF doesn't mean you won't get pregnant naturally, just that with help you might get pregnant sooner. Some things to think about.
> 
> And yes, I'm doing lots of probiotics and yogurt! Didn't see any tick or tick bite though, just developed a round rash on leg and fever. They say now it may also be a staph infection from a mosquito bite. Treatment is the same either way so antibiotics for 11 more days. My poor tummy :(
> 
> Excited for my IVF consultation next Friday though!

Thank you for kind words and advice. You are super caring and supportive! I need it so much during this horrible time. I am happy that my sister and my mom will visit me in August.
Firtility screening tests are not going smoothly. First procedure failed because my cervix was closed, and second procedure was canceled because my period was not ended yet. I will have hysteroscopy this Wednesday on a day before my O. I don't think we can try natural this month. I'll ask my DR.
My DH tells me to wait and my destiny also slowing me down(tests), and my body showing me bunch of signs that it is healing ....All those 3 things are driving me crazy!. But than His dad is the reason why my dh agrees with natural IVF. He is 92 and he will be so happy to meet the baby! My dh last night told me that he was afraid to have a child till now. If he can handle his ill father, he can handle a child too. To change daipers is not so difficult job!:happydance:
Horoscope tells me not to make any commitment till July 20th!
I agree with you! Maybe I had to heal my uterus and prepare it for the baby first and than get pregnant. Sometimes pushing things won't take you forward. The right time, the right place...
I am doing August IVF! It is our time!
Have a wonderful weekend! I can't wait to hear all the detais from your IVF appointment!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> hey, ladies, good luck to those who are hoping to keep the AF away! i'm cheering for you!
> 
> i'm not really doing anything special this month since iuis are done and we are "off" this month until our IVF consultation, but i'm guess it's around time to step up the BDing just in case.
> 
> wish I could relax and be more positive though. I'm on a roller coaster of emotions and today woke up with fever and rash that they think is early lyme disease so I'm on 2 weeks of heavy antibiotics now and feeling a bit yucky. Good news is they said caught it early and it should clear up fine without any complications. Hoping that doesn't affect fertility at all.

Oh no, sorry to hear that Panda! You poor thing. I hope everything clears up fast!

Yeah, i would still "try" just in case. You never know!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> dov
> 
> I'm glad your period was smooth. That is great. Your body is definitely in a healthy place. Even if you need a little help getting started later on, you always know that the things you are doing will help the baby develop and be born healthy.
> 
> I think deciding to go for the IVF is really all about your timeline. Remember, it's all relatively safe (safer than many things you might do in a normal day) so if you want to get the process started, it won't hurt anything and look at Trolley, her IVF didn't work and then she got pregnant naturally after it so starting IVF doesn't mean you won't get pregnant naturally, just that with help you might get pregnant sooner. Some things to think about.
> 
> And yes, I'm doing lots of probiotics and yogurt! Didn't see any tick or tick bite though, just developed a round rash on leg and fever. They say now it may also be a staph infection from a mosquito bite. Treatment is the same either way so antibiotics for 11 more days. My poor tummy :(
> 
> Excited for my IVF consultation next Friday though!
> 
> Thank you for kind words and advice. You are super caring and supportive! I need it so much during this horrible time. I am happy that my sister and my mom will visit me in August.
> Firtility screening tests are not going smoothly. First procedure failed because my cervix was closed, and second procedure was canceled because my period was not ended yet. I will have hysteroscopy this Wednesday on a day before my O. I don't think we can try natural this month. I'll ask my DR.
> My DH tells me to wait and my destiny also slowing me down(tests), and my body showing me bunch of signs that it is healing ....All those 3 things are driving me crazy!. But than His dad is the reason why my dh agrees with natural IVF. He is 92 and he will be so happy to meet the baby! My dh last night told me that he was afraid to have a child till now. If he can handle his ill father, he can handle a child too. To change daipers is not so difficult job!:happydance:
> Horoscope tells me not to make any commitment till July 20th!
> I agree with you! Maybe I had to heal my uterus and prepare it for the baby first and than get pregnant. Sometimes pushing things won't take you forward. The right time, the right place...
> I am doing August IVF! It is our time!
> Have a wonderful weekend! I can't wait to hear all the detais from your IVF appointment!Click to expand...

Good luck sweetie and i hope you get pregnant before you need IVF but at least you have it in the books! Woot woot!


----------



## dovkav123

How is everyone doing?
TTCbaby, second roud clomid will do the trick! Wish you the best this cycle!
Panda, how is your treatment? Are you feeling better?


My Diagnostic Hysteroscopy went really well.:happydance:
I was very scared before the procedure. We met 2 doctors. They explained us all the risks: infection, embolism and organ injury(colon, cervix, uterus). WE asked sooo many questions, finally they asked me, if I want to do it today, the time is running out.:growlmad:
I looked at my DH and I agreed. :thumbup:(Even I knew that I was healthy)I just hate to quit! He was next to me the whole time. 
My last PAP smear was more painful, than this procedure! I didn't need any painkiller, I just fell uncomfortable just for a few minutes.(it was very short). DR. poured the NACL solution in and put the camera in and the show began.
My uterus looked wonderful, openings to the tubes looked good too. Dr. took some photos. I had very little blood spotting after hysteroscopy.
Dr. did ultrasound too. She looked at the tubes for hydrosalpinx(everything was OK), and also she found a follicle 17 mm, Friday or Saturday I will Ovulate. She suggested to wait for Friday to:sex:
WE met my RE today too and he was really helpful to explain our best chances. He helped my dh to make a decision. We are blaming my tubes for infirtility. He told me, if we do Lap"
1. he finds nothing-you'll do IVF
2. he finds very little endo and adhesions, fix them and in 6 months possible natural preg.
3. he finds a big mess and unrepairable damage- we end up with IVF.

IUI is not an option, because if I have open tubes, they are not functioning, because of a damage my ruptured appendix did.

We left the clinic with joy in our hearts, because we made a decision: we are doing green fertility treatment around 19th-20th of August!!! I wanted to kiss my DH's stinky feet!
I'll not need any meds, it will cost 475 euro and the best part of it, I'll will not sleep during egg retreaval! I'll not need any anesthetics either. I'll see my sticky bean and will fall in love with it:hugs:
My mom and sister is coming to visit me in August, we will have the best time in decade!


----------



## Miracle2012

Hi Ladies, 
Just wanted to say hi. Please remember not to give up. This thread is our lucky thread I am sure that we will have more good news this year. 

Panda I hope you get well soon:hugs:.
Dovkav I was about to go on a IVF cycle in february this year when in January when I really was not expecting it got pregnant naturally. I think knowing that I was going to try IVF kind of relaxed me in a way,since I knew I was set for a new Journey. Now I am pregnant with my miracle and due in october. So please believe that it is always possible, my hubby had low sperm count, but it only takes one of these guys:spermy: to do the job.



Baby dust to all of you ladies.:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> TTCbaby, second roud clomid will do the trick! Wish you the best this cycle!
> Panda, how is your treatment? Are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> My Diagnostic Hysteroscopy went really well.:happydance:
> I was very scared before the procedure. We met 2 doctors. They explained us all the risks: infection, embolism and organ injury(colon, cervix, uterus). WE asked sooo many questions, finally they asked me, if I want to do it today, the time is running out.:growlmad:
> I looked at my DH and I agreed. :thumbup:(Even I knew that I was healthy)I just hate to quit! He was next to me the whole time.
> My last PAP smear was more painful, than this procedure! I didn't need any painkiller, I just fell uncomfortable just for a few minutes.(it was very short). DR. poured the NACL solution in and put the camera in and the show began.
> My uterus looked wonderful, openings to the tubes looked good too. Dr. took some photos. I had very little blood spotting after hysteroscopy.
> Dr. did ultrasound too. She looked at the tubes for hydrosalpinx(everything was OK), and also she found a follicle 17 mm, Friday or Saturday I will Ovulate. She suggested to wait for Friday to:sex:
> WE met my RE today too and he was really helpful to explain our best chances. He helped my dh to make a decision. We are blaming my tubes for infirtility. He told me, if we do Lap"
> 1. he finds nothing-you'll do IVF
> 2. he finds very little endo and adhesions, fix them and in 6 months possible natural preg.
> 3. he finds a big mess and unrepairable damage- we end up with IVF.
> 
> IUI is not an option, because if I have open tubes, they are not functioning, because of a damage my ruptured appendix did.
> 
> We left the clinic with joy in our hearts, because we made a decision: we are doing green fertility treatment around 19th-20th of August!!! I wanted to kiss my DH's stinky feet!
> I'll not need any meds, it will cost 475 euro and the best part of it, I'll will not sleep during egg retreaval! I'll not need any anesthetics either. I'll see my sticky bean and will fall in love with it:hugs:
> My mom and sister is coming to visit me in August, we will have the best time in decade!

Wow, all of this sounds amazing! So glad your hysteroscopy went so well! This makes me excited for our first specialist appointment!


----------



## panda fan

Great news dovkav!!! I'm very excited for you. That's coming up quickly!

ttcbabyisom, I think your body is ready and is going to respond well to clomid. Where are you in your cycle now?

Miracle, thanks for the support! I do think this is a lucky thread! 

I'm feeling good now. Almost done with antibiotics and haven't had any fever or rash since last week.

I had my IVF consultation yesterday. Doctor still says everything during IUI looked great and sperm looked great. Since she can't confirm scar tissue from surgery without lap, I'm still considered to have "unexplained infertility". She is very positive about the IVF since everything else looks so good. She told us they will implant 2 for us and they can freeze any other good quality embryos which are good for up to 2 years!! That was very exciting news!

I have to call when I get AF. It's due 25th but I've been spotting all week already :( so I'm not going to bother testing unless it's late. I will have to start meds on day 20 of this next cycle and then cycle after that will be our egg collection cycle. Guessing around the first week of September. Husband and I are very glad and just trying to relax and enjoy rest of summer in the meantime.


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> Great news dovkav!!! I'm very excited for you. That's coming up quickly!
> 
> ttcbabyisom, I think your body is ready and is going to respond well to clomid. Where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> Miracle, thanks for the support! I do think this is a lucky thread!
> 
> I'm feeling good now. Almost done with antibiotics and haven't had any fever or rash since last week.
> 
> I had my IVF consultation yesterday. Doctor still says everything during IUI looked great and sperm looked great. Since she can't confirm scar tissue from surgery without lap, I'm still considered to have "unexplained infertility". She is very positive about the IVF since everything else looks so good. She told us they will implant 2 for us and they can freeze any other good quality embryos which are good for up to 2 years!! That was very exciting news!
> 
> I have to call when I get AF. It's due 25th but I've been spotting all week already :( so I'm not going to bother testing unless it's late. I will have to start meds on day 20 of this next cycle and then cycle after that will be our egg collection cycle. Guessing around the first week of September. Husband and I are very glad and just trying to relax and enjoy rest of summer in the meantime.

I am sooo happy for you! Things are real! Things are happening! And very quickly! we'll be ivf buddies! Enjoy caffeine and a hot spa, soft moldy cheese and sushi till you can! 
I just thought about another advantage of IVF! Once we done with kids, We'll never need to worry about pregnancies! NO more charting! No more big O days!
Yes, we also would like to have 2 implanted embryos with medical IVF.

I hope your AF will be late and you can test!

I just O'ed tonight. I am in TWW.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Great news dovkav!!! I'm very excited for you. That's coming up quickly!
> 
> ttcbabyisom, I think your body is ready and is going to respond well to clomid. Where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> Miracle, thanks for the support! I do think this is a lucky thread!
> 
> I'm feeling good now. Almost done with antibiotics and haven't had any fever or rash since last week.
> 
> I had my IVF consultation yesterday. Doctor still says everything during IUI looked great and sperm looked great. Since she can't confirm scar tissue from surgery without lap, I'm still considered to have "unexplained infertility". She is very positive about the IVF since everything else looks so good. She told us they will implant 2 for us and they can freeze any other good quality embryos which are good for up to 2 years!! That was very exciting news!
> 
> I have to call when I get AF. It's due 25th but I've been spotting all week already :( so I'm not going to bother testing unless it's late. I will have to start meds on day 20 of this next cycle and then cycle after that will be our egg collection cycle. Guessing around the first week of September. Husband and I are very glad and just trying to relax and enjoy rest of summer in the meantime.

Thanks panda! I'm cd 13 today. I think I O'd today...or yesterday...we shall see what next two days temps do. 

So excited to hear your IVF consult went great! You're on the road to your baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

I O'ed two days ago. I had a drop of blood. My RE predicted O on that day, she saw 17mm follicle on the ultrasoud.
But my temps are not higher afer O.
I think stress and hot weather is at falt.
I am on TWW, that's the fact.
My hubby was super excited about BD this month, he wanted to do it natural so bad. He wants a child so bad! It is our last chance before IvF. 
Where was he in the past 19 months? He was kind of passive. Now He feels the pressure, the daedline , so his emotions are up to the roof!

I just learned, that my second cousin got pergnant. I cried. I didn't hate her.
I cried for us. WE didn't ask for firtility help earlier this year. NObody will stop me from getting BFP this August.
My hubby still have mixed feelings about Ivf.
I need to call RE office to set a consulation. My RE is not going to do it. There is another team of dr. who are specializes in green firtility.

It is a fruit and veggy season! Vitamins will make us super firtile!:dust:


----------



## dovkav123

Hi ladies,
I just wanted to share something with you.
Did anyone think of taking willow bark? It can help with firtility. It can help to prevent spontenous miscarriages. It is a blood thinner, helps circulation, more blood will flow to uterus and ovaries. It make sense. Some women take aspirin, it is processed from willow bark. Aspirin can ruin your stomach lining. I urge you not to touch it.
I take other natural blood thinners like: ginger, garlic, fish oil, red clover, oregano, chammomile, cayene pepper during my period. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

wow ladies im so pleased there is some major progress happening here thats seems to have come round so quick....so pleased u panda and dovkav are going to be going down the ivf route u will soon have your babies and putting 2 back everytime is such a good idea so u have higher odds eeek.TTC good luck with your second round of clomid too!!

Hows everyone else doing?

I have been quite poorly was sick all day long couldnt eat or drink a thing so was at doctors and hospital and was put on meds for the sickness i was in a dark place no matter what i did i felt sick and if another person said to me its all good signs i think i was gonna punch them in the face ha ha thats the hormones for u.But anyways im starting to feel better now i had a scan a week ago i thought i was 9 weeks but baby measured 7 weeks and we seen the heart beat so all that sckness was definatly worth it.My 12 week scan is 2 weeks 2mo fxd it goes fast!!It still hasnt sunk in im sure it will after this scan tho :o) xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> wow ladies im so pleased there is some major progress happening here thats seems to have come round so quick....so pleased u panda and dovkav are going to be going down the ivf route u will soon have your babies and putting 2 back everytime is such a good idea so u have higher odds eeek.TTC good luck with your second round of clomid too!!
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?
> 
> I have been quite poorly was sick all day long couldnt eat or drink a thing so was at doctors and hospital and was put on meds for the sickness i was in a dark place no matter what i did i felt sick and if another person said to me its all good signs i think i was gonna punch them in the face ha ha thats the hormones for u.But anyways im starting to feel better now i had a scan a week ago i thought i was 9 weeks but baby measured 7 weeks and we seen the heart beat so all that sckness was definatly worth it.My 12 week scan is 2 weeks 2mo fxd it goes fast!!It still hasnt sunk in im sure it will after this scan tho :o) xxx

I can't believe you're already 10 weeks! Awesome! I can't wait to hear of your 12 week scan and hope it goes perfectly!!!  :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Trolly,
I hope you'll feel better soon!
You got your natural BFP. I am so amazed! Have a wonderful rest of the pregnancy.
I called my RE office. I need to contact them when my period comes. It will be around 9th of August. My sister and my mom will visit me at that time. I'll not let them go till I have my BFP!
Good news!
WE don't need to pay the whole price, if we will not succeed.
If dr. cannot find the egg, we'll need to pay 200 euros. 

ttcbaby,
How is your chart after O? Mine is no good:(
Panda, your period due soon. I hope it never comes!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Trolly,
> I hope you'll feel better soon!
> You got your natural BFP. I am so amazed! Have a wonderful rest of the pregnancy.
> I called my RE office. I need to contact them when my period comes. It will be around 9th of August. My sister and my mom will visit me at that time. I'll not let them go till I have my BFP!
> Good news!
> WE don't need to pay the whole price, if we will not succeed.
> If dr. cannot find the egg, we'll need to pay 200 euros.
> 
> ttcbaby,
> How is your chart after O? Mine is no good:(

Hi dovkav,
You must be having another long cycle. Ugh, how annoying! Sorry!
Mine is CONFUSED! The only reason i have CH's is because i took my temp several times and took the high one so no clue if it's correct or not. One thermometer gives me too low of temps, therefore not giving me CH's and the other one gives me what i think are more accurate temps giving me my CH's but FF changed my dpo day this morning so i'm just all confused. i might not temp rest of this cycle and just see what happens...it's too stressful. I felt like i did O over the weekend for sure though. Had the pains and all signs pointed to it. We shall see I guess.


----------



## dovkav123

Hello everyone!
WE have a heat wave in Germany around 37 will spyke today. Yesterday was hot too. It was wonderful feeling when I felt some rain sprinkled on my skin. It was a very cooling moment! I am cooking nothing, eating veggies and berries and cold smoked fish. Last night at 1 am it was 30 degrees, beautiful, romantic night we had a dinner in the restaurant by the river with a vew of the castles.
I am on 7 dpo and FF states I am on 4 dpo. I have very mild Migraines.

I called my RE office and they told me to contact them when my period starts and they'll make an appointment on 8CD for ultrasound. 
I was very unhappy when I found out that my clinic is closed on the weekend and if my O falls in those days, we''ll wait for another IVF cycle!!! Are they nuts? August cycle O is falling around the weekend.

I am happy I made an appoinment with another RE one month ago, my friend recommended. They offered first free consultation. This clinic is opene 10 hours a day and of course they perform IVF in the weekend by appointment only. But the prices are double.
.

trolly will you know the gender of your baby soon?
Panda, any more news about your IVF?
ttc baby, your chart looks great!


----------



## dovkav123

Quick update!

ICEQUEEN got BFP yesterday, she TTC since 01/01/2012. I beleave it is natural one!
"So don't give up 5 min before miracle" ICE QUEEN


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> WE have a heat wave in Germany around 37 will spyke today. Yesterday was hot too. It was wonderful feeling when I felt some rain sprinkled on my skin. It was a very cooling moment! I am cooking nothing, eating veggies and berries and cold smoked fish. Last night at 1 am it was 30 degrees, beautiful, romantic night we had a dinner in the restaurant by the river with a vew of the castles.
> I am on 7 dpo and FF states I am on 4 dpo. I have very mild Migraines.
> 
> I called my RE office and they told me to contact them when my period starts and they'll make an appointment on 8CD for ultrasound.
> I was very unhappy when I found out that my clinic is closed on the weekend and if my O falls in those days, we''ll wait for another IVF cycle!!! Are they nuts? August cycle O is falling around the weekend.
> 
> I am happy I made an appoinment with another RE one month ago, my friend recommended. They offered first free consultation. This clinic is opene 10 hours a day and of course they perform IVF in the weekend by appointment only. But the prices are double.
> .
> 
> trolly will you know the gender of your baby soon?
> Panda, any more news about your IVF?
> ttc baby, your chart looks great!

Wow, thanks. You think it looks good still even with my dip yesterday and day before...it did spike a little today. i'm hoping for another spike tomorrow! Thanks dovkav! My fingers are triple crossed for you too!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Quick update!
> 
> ICEQUEEN got BFP yesterday, she TTC since 01/01/2012. I beleave it is natural one!
> "So don't give up 5 min before miracle" ICE QUEEN

Yes, i was so so so excited when i saw this. I didn't see it til today though, i wasn't on bnb over the weekend. I just knew it was for her too. her chart was looking too good for it not to be!


----------



## panda fan

dovkav, excited for you to begin! so soon! that's really crazy about not being open on weekends! how frustrating!

ttcbabyisom, i'm not saavy about charts, but I know spikes are good past O so keeping fingers crossed for you!

I had my period and spoke to IVF nurse. I start Lupron on Aug 13. I'm very nervous about side effects. Anyone know anyone or have any of you taken this before? It's supposed to prevent me from ovulating before they retrieve the eggs but it also makes you feel menopausal. UGH!

My baseline is scheduled for Aug 26 and that's when I'd start the Gonal and they'd begin monitoring until egg retrieval (approx Sept 9). It all seems like such a long process right now. I'm hoping it goes smoothly and I feel okay with all the meds. Trusting my doctor this round and letting her decide what's best since she's been the only one consistently correct so far.


----------



## dovkav123

ttc baby, your chart looks fabulous! You are the next BFP girl!
Panda, I love your plan for IVF, dates and everything going smoothly for you!
I have never taken lupron, I don't know about side effects:( 
My new appoinmtent is on August 15th 9-10 CD, and the old RE appointment is on CD8. I'll go to the old one for the ultrasound (if they will prognose my O in the weekend:(, and they kick me out), than I hope my new RE can squeeze me in for IVF for that weekend:)
One advantage I have about natural IVf is that I can repeat a treatment next cycle, compare to regular IVF, when one needs to wait for 3 months. You have frostes. And I read that ladies have higher success second round and I know why, the body is back to normal after firtility meds. Are you going to freeze any?
In the brochure states that I'll need to take progesteron after transfer. Why? My hormones are OK.
Follicle produces progesterone, perhaps it can be damaged during retrieval, my progesteron may be low. I don't know. I havn't talked to old RE yet. The receptionist was very unfriendly and he didn't have time to answer my questions. It is another reason why I am happy to visit my new RE.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> dovkav, excited for you to begin! so soon! that's really crazy about not being open on weekends! how frustrating!
> 
> ttcbabyisom, i'm not saavy about charts, but I know spikes are good past O so keeping fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I had my period and spoke to IVF nurse. I start Lupron on Aug 13. I'm very nervous about side effects. Anyone know anyone or have any of you taken this before? It's supposed to prevent me from ovulating before they retrieve the eggs but it also makes you feel menopausal. UGH!
> 
> My baseline is scheduled for Aug 26 and that's when I'd start the Gonal and they'd begin monitoring until egg retrieval (approx Sept 9). It all seems like such a long process right now. I'm hoping it goes smoothly and I feel okay with all the meds. Trusting my doctor this round and letting her decide what's best since she's been the only one consistently correct so far.

Thanks Panda.
Well I don't know anything about Lupron so hopefully it's not too bad for you. I can't even imagine going to the next level on clomid with already feeling that bad on the lowest dose. Geesh. The things we go through to get our babies! We should be rewarded soon!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> ttc baby, your chart looks fabulous! You are the next BFP girl!
> Panda, I love your plan for IVF, dates and everything going smoothly for you!
> I have never taken lupron, I don't know about side effects:(
> My new appoinmtent is on August 15th 9-10 CD, and the old RE appointment is on CD8. I'll go to the old one for the ultrasound (if they will prognose my O in the weekend:(, and they kick me out), than I hope my new RE can squeeze me in for IVF for that weekend:)
> One advantage I have about natural IVf is that I can repeat a treatment next cycle, compare to regular IVF, when one needs to wait for 3 months. You have frostes. And I read that ladies have higher success second round and I know why, the body is back to normal after firtility meds. Are you going to freeze any?
> In the brochure states that I'll need to take progesteron after transfer. Why? My hormones are OK.
> Follicle produces progesterone, perhaps it can be damaged during retrieval, my progesteron may be low. I don't know. I havn't talked to old RE yet. The receptionist was very unfriendly and he didn't have time to answer my questions. It is another reason why I am happy to visit my new RE.

You are sweet but today's temp dip makes me nervous and not as sure as I was yesterday. :-(
Sounds like you have lots coming up and I hope it all goes as smooth as possible and you get your baby from it all!!! :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

ttcbabyisom said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> ttc baby, your chart looks fabulous! You are the next BFP girl!
> Panda, I love your plan for IVF, dates and everything going smoothly for you!
> I have never taken lupron, I don't know about side effects:(
> My new appoinmtent is on August 15th 9-10 CD, and the old RE appointment is on CD8. I'll go to the old one for the ultrasound (if they will prognose my O in the weekend:(, and they kick me out), than I hope my new RE can squeeze me in for IVF for that weekend:)
> One advantage I have about natural IVf is that I can repeat a treatment next cycle, compare to regular IVF, when one needs to wait for 3 months. You have frostes. And I read that ladies have higher success second round and I know why, the body is back to normal after firtility meds. Are you going to freeze any?
> In the brochure states that I'll need to take progesteron after transfer. Why? My hormones are OK.
> Follicle produces progesterone, perhaps it can be damaged during retrieval, my progesteron may be low. I don't know. I havn't talked to old RE yet. The receptionist was very unfriendly and he didn't have time to answer my questions. It is another reason why I am happy to visit my new RE.
> 
> You are sweet but today's temp dip makes me nervous and not as sure as I was yesterday. :-(
> Sounds like you have lots coming up and I hope it all goes as smooth as possible and you get your baby from it all!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

i AM SENDING YOU PREGGO VIBES TOO!:dust:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies im sorry to be the bearer of bad news but we have lost our little miracle:cry:devasted is an understatement....

I had some brown spotting last week and epu suggested i have a scan to make sure everything was ok and unfortunatly the baby had only grown to 8 weeks and had no heartbeat:cry:
Im having an operation on friday to remove the baby as it doesnt want to come out which couldnt get any worse really....
Im completely drained and numb and feel sick and just need this week over with so i can start to heal my broken heart :cry:


----------



## Fruitful

Aww, Trolley Dolly, that's so sad :(. There's nothing I could say that would make you feel better, but I'm sending you lots and lots of long-distance hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: We'll all be thinking of you and your chap at this sad time. The prospect of having to go to hospital must be very difficult, emotionally speaking - please let us know how it goes.

I've also had a bit of a hard time recently, as our little one ended up arriving much earlier than planned, which was all quite traumatic. Our wee one is doing pretty well, all things considered, but it's been a rough NICU ride and we'll still be there for a while.

Take extra-special care of yourself, Trolley. Hugs to everyone else as well.

xxx


----------



## dovkav123

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies im sorry to be the bearer of bad news but we have lost our little miracle:cry:devasted is an understatement....
> 
> I had some brown spotting last week and epu suggested i have a scan to make sure everything was ok and unfortunatly the baby had only grown to 8 weeks and had no heartbeat:cry:
> Im having an operation on friday to remove the baby as it doesnt want to come out which couldnt get any worse really....
> Im completely drained and numb and feel sick and just need this week over with so i can start to heal my broken heart :cry:

 I am so sorry!
My heart broke today too. It is not fair!
I am very proud of you that you are staying strong and handling well your loss. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Fruitful said:


> Aww, Trolley Dolly, that's so sad :(. There's nothing I could say that would make you feel better, but I'm sending you lots and lots of long-distance hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: We'll all be thinking of you and your chap at this sad time. The prospect of having to go to hospital must be very difficult, emotionally speaking - please let us know how it goes.
> 
> I've also had a bit of a hard time recently, as our little one ended up arriving much earlier than planned, which was all quite traumatic. Our wee one is doing pretty well, all things considered, but it's been a rough NICU ride and we'll still be there for a while.
> 
> Take extra-special care of yourself, Trolley. Hugs to everyone else as well.
> 
> xxx

How early did he come to this world? 
You'll see the time will go by very quickly. He will get stronger soon and you'll take him home. He is in good hands.
Sending you best wishes!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies im sorry to be the bearer of bad news but we have lost our little miracle:cry:devasted is an understatement....
> 
> I had some brown spotting last week and epu suggested i have a scan to make sure everything was ok and unfortunatly the baby had only grown to 8 weeks and had no heartbeat:cry:
> Im having an operation on friday to remove the baby as it doesnt want to come out which couldnt get any worse really....
> Im completely drained and numb and feel sick and just need this week over with so i can start to heal my broken heart :cry:

oh my gosh, i'm so so sorry Trolley. :cry:
This is the absolute worst thing to have to go through. I've been here twice now and it's just horrid. If you need to talk, i'm here. You can pm me anytime. Or we can talk openly, it's up to you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Fruitful said:


> Aww, Trolley Dolly, that's so sad :(. There's nothing I could say that would make you feel better, but I'm sending you lots and lots of long-distance hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: We'll all be thinking of you and your chap at this sad time. The prospect of having to go to hospital must be very difficult, emotionally speaking - please let us know how it goes.
> 
> I've also had a bit of a hard time recently, as our little one ended up arriving much earlier than planned, which was all quite traumatic. Our wee one is doing pretty well, all things considered, but it's been a rough NICU ride and we'll still be there for a while.
> 
> Take extra-special care of yourself, Trolley. Hugs to everyone else as well.
> 
> xxx

Sorry to hear this Fruitful but you take care of your little tiny miracle and hopefully everything turns out great and you get to take your baby home soon!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I need a break. I'm done with the disappointments. DH and I have a concert at the end of the month out of town and it's going to be a 2-day drunk fest. We made the decision to take this month off for this...one of the reasons, there are many other...i would be testing again right at that time and i don't want to be worried that my drinking could cause damage to our unborn baby should i conceive this cycle so i'm not doing it. NOT going to worry about it. I'm tired. I'm depressed. All i do is cry off and on. I know in a few days i'll be back to my normal self (my new normal anyway) and i'll be sad we're not trying but it's just one month. 28 days. Not that long in the grand scheme of things. I will not do clomid this next cycle, no temping, no peeing on sticks, just DTD when we want this month (not around O days though) and just having fun. Then we'll start fresh with the September cycle. So I'll have that cycle to up my clomid and be monitored and then if that doesn't work, I will know the very next month is our specialist appointment so will have that to look forward to.

Thanks for all your support through this! :hugs:


----------



## joyceysbb

Hi Everyone 

I'm new here and also 33 :)
Me and my OH have been TTC conceive #1 since August but mainly September last year so it has almost reached a year now 

I have prolactinoma so take Bromocriptine to keep the high prolactin levels down.
My periods are now regular and I ovulate every month, I exercise, we both take vitamins, try to eat healthy and we BD every other day making sure to BD the days leading up to OV

So far no luck :(

I was really exited at the start , I expected to get a BFP within 3-6 months or at least by now. But now I just feel so fed up and especially when I see everyone having babies around me 

I have been pregnant before in 2001 which ended in MC at 11 weeks . 
I think the worst thing is the not knowing, not knowing if I will ever get pregnant again .. It really is heartbreaking, frustrating and emotionally draining at times 


At the moment I am having my 2WW, I am trying not to think about it this month, every little symptom I think may or may not be early pregnancy I just ignore because Ive done it too many times, got a bit exited because I felt so sure that I would get a BFP only for AF to appear :dohh:.. I dont want to build my hopes up yet again so Ill see how this month goes..

Best of luck to all of you :hugs: :dust: I will keep you posted


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies thank u all for your lovely kind words and support i so needed it :hugs:i had my operation yesterday it was hard day...feeling crampy today but now i feel like i can start to heal and try to get my head together and moving on...doc said i should wait for one af and then if im ready ttc again...i also have another go of icsi but u have to wait for 3 months to pass before u can start your treatment again...this year has has so many twists and turns just feel like ](*,)

Fruitful first of all congratulations on becoming a mummy yay so happy for u...how old is the little one and how is little one doing?boy or girl?I hope everything is going ok im sending lots of love and:hugs:to u all and a speedy recovery so u can soon take little one home xxx

TTC Thank u so much for your lovely kind words u have been through so much u are such a strong person to keep getting back up after u have been knocked down...u inspire me so much....i know u feel like taking a break and good for u we all need time out...:hugs:

Dovkav thank u for your lovely words i hope u r doing ok too:hugs:

Hi joyceysbb welcome to the thread as u can see we are a lovely group of ladies with all our ups and downs but we all stay strong for one another....i am very sorry to hear of your loss and that ttc is taking its toll...u r in the 2ww now just try to relax easier said than done i know...ive got my fingers crossed for u...we need some good news on here [-o&lt;

I hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies, I'm back again....I've been popping on here every now & again when I can get online, to see how your all doing.

Fruitful, firstly congratulations :) Wishing you lots of love & hope you can bring your little miracle home soon Xx 

Ttc, I hope you enjoy your drunkfest, let your hair down & have some fun. I know it's been tough...we can sometimes forget the things that are going around us as we become so obsessed with all this. Think I'm gonna be taking a break from it soon also.

Trolley, your news had me in tears. I don't even know what to say. I remember the heartache I had when my first daughter was born stillborn.....you think things will never get better or easier. But with time they do. I know that probably means nothing to you right now. But please, stay strong xxx My love goes out to you Xx 

To anyone I've missed out, sorry.....I've not read through all the posts since I last posted. 
I'm still TTC, just in the process of having blood tests done for hormones.
Remember my heavy long periods I was having, well, I have an underactive thyroid. So they think that was the cause. Good news is, my past 4 cycles have all been regular, every 29 day's...So fingers crossed that's a good sign. Husband still working away at sea, so it's tricky gettin the timing right.
Friends around me falling pregnant left, right & centre. Which is disheartening.
I have decided to take a more relaxed approach now. It's been getting me really down. So I'm gonna try and not obsess over symptoms & get my hopes up. Going to just try and keep busy during 2ww.
I really thought I was pregnant last time, had every symptom....I'm not doing that Rob myself anymore.
Hubby is home Monday, so I'm looking forward to seeing seeing him.

Stay strong ladies
Lots of love Xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Frisky thank u so much means the world to me and im so sorry for the loss of your still born daughter i can imagine how hard that is...oh god its set me off again:cry:u r a very brave and strong lady to still keep going with ttc....im so happy u have got your cycles back normally and your thyroid is all under control defo going in the right direction by being more relaxed!!
Theres a defo baby boom my sister inlaw is pregnant and she is due the month before i was im very happy for them but its gonna b tuff on me we were going to shopping for baby things together etc....but i will b fine i always am just got to keep strong...hope u r sticking around again lots of :dust:bet u cant wait for dh on monday :winkwink:xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Frisky thank u so much means the world to me and im so sorry for the loss of your still born daughter i can imagine how hard that is...oh god its set me off again:cry:u r a very brave and strong lady to still keep going with ttc....im so happy u have got your cycles back normally and your thyroid is all under control defo going in the right direction by being more relaxed!!
> Theres a defo baby boom my sister inlaw is pregnant and she is due the month before i was im very happy for them but its gonna b tuff on me we were going to shopping for baby things together etc....but i will b fine i always am just got to keep strong...hope u r sticking around again lots of :dust:bet u cant wait for dh on monday :winkwink:xxx

Thanks trolley :hugs:

It was 10 years ago it happens, she was full term as well, it was tragic. 2 months after I fell pregnant again with my son. If it hadn't of happened, I wouldn't have Joseph now. So as cruel as it was, I believe maybe, everything happens for a reason. 

After that I swore I never wanted to fall pregnant again, that I should be grateful for what I have x I am...but now I'm with my soul mate, it's the one thing missing...I desperately want to give him a baby :( 

But you know how I'm feeling, so I won't go on. 

I really hope you stay strong through this. It must be our lucky break soon enough xxx :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

And big hugs for having to deal with your sister in law. It must be awful. Bet she feels bad too :( Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies thank u all for your lovely kind words and support i so needed it :hugs:i had my operation yesterday it was hard day...feeling crampy today but now i feel like i can start to heal and try to get my head together and moving on...doc said i should wait for one af and then if im ready ttc again...i also have another go of icsi but u have to wait for 3 months to pass before u can start your treatment again...this year has has so many twists and turns just feel like ](*,)
> 
> Fruitful first of all congratulations on becoming a mummy yay so happy for u...how old is the little one and how is little one doing?boy or girl?I hope everything is going ok im sending lots of love and:hugs:to u all and a speedy recovery so u can soon take little one home xxx
> 
> TTC Thank u so much for your lovely kind words u have been through so much u are such a strong person to keep getting back up after u have been knocked down...u inspire me so much....i know u feel like taking a break and good for u we all need time out...:hugs:
> 
> Dovkav thank u for your lovely words i hope u r doing ok too:hugs:
> 
> Hi joyceysbb welcome to the thread as u can see we are a lovely group of ladies with all our ups and downs but we all stay strong for one another....i am very sorry to hear of your loss and that ttc is taking its toll...u r in the 2ww now just try to relax easier said than done i know...ive got my fingers crossed for u...we need some good news on here [-o&lt;
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok xx

I'm thinking about you girl and praying for you. Just hang in there. take it one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## Justme1234

Hey everyone

Am new on here so thought I would say hi....have read some posts that you have put up, you guys have been through so much....big hugs to you all.

I am 32 and TTC #1 ( and also trying to learn what all these abbreviations mean!!!!!) ...not been tryin actively for long

To say I am obsessed with peeing on my ovulation sticks is an understatement! I keep needing to know if I'm ovulating! I really need to calm down about it as its costing me a fortune! I really don't understand what is going on tho...I tested at day 6 and got a flashy smiley (cb advanced kit) and got flashy smileys for six days in a row after (plus evenings, some afternoons and even once in the night.....oops!!!!) then on day 7 nothing- just empty circle. No solid face ever came along- and due to my obsessive testing, I'm pretty sure I didn't miss it..!!!

So I have no idea what is up with me this month- it is the first time I have used the sticks....I thinki need to calm down about it next month!! 

I appreciate I must sound like a mad women. I promise I am not....just really want to have our little bubba 
Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Justme1234 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Am new on here so thought I would say hi....have read some posts that you have put up, you guys have been through so much....big hugs to you all.
> 
> I am 32 and TTC #1 ( and also trying to learn what all these abbreviations mean!!!!!) ...not been tryin actively for long
> 
> To say I am obsessed with peeing on my ovulation sticks is an understatement! I keep needing to know if I'm ovulating! I really need to calm down about it as its costing me a fortune! I really don't understand what is going on tho...I tested at day 6 and got a flashy smiley (cb advanced kit) and got flashy smileys for six days in a row after (plus evenings, some afternoons and even once in the night.....oops!!!!) then on day 7 nothing- just empty circle. No solid face ever came along- and due to my obsessive testing, I'm pretty sure I didn't miss it..!!!
> 
> So I have no idea what is up with me this month- it is the first time I have used the sticks....I thinki need to calm down about it next month!!
> 
> I appreciate I must sound like a mad women. I promise I am not....just really want to have our little bubba
> Xx

I completely understand this kind of crazy. I think most of us have it. You probably DO need to calm down just a little though or else it's going to be a long, hard ride honey. It might be a good idea to get on fertility friend and do a few months of charting to get a sense of where your cycles are. That really helps! Temping also confirms O so try that too. Good luck sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Hello everybody!
I am reporting all news good and bad from RE office.

My family left and now I am back to my daily life. baby making worries are on!
WE went to a new RE and she told us about mucous and sperm interaction. Hormonal problems may make it hostile to sperm. Or sperm can cause problems to mucous. She can see in the lab if the sperm is alive in my mucous.I t cost 100 euro for this test. My Dh always wanted this test. But chose IVF it doesn't matter now.

She also checked my June CD25 hormone test and she noticed they were little low. (prev dr. told me they were good). Some women get preg. with levels like that. Maybe I am the sensitive one? Spotting before and after period could be the sign of hormonal problems. Now I am worry about natural IVF cycle success.

Dr. told us about my DH age and sperm DNA. He may have problems too.

Dr. is very much against transfering 2 embryos, because of multiple high risk. She told us that human body is build to carry one baby. I dissagree, why do we have two ovaries and two tubes? Why one embryo splits to two?

She told us that stress should not be a problem to conceive. if you BD 3 times a week, you're doing good. I beleave that stress can mess up your sex hormones and make your period and O irregular.

I liked that my RE showed some pictures and explained very well about procedures and female's anatomy.

I didn't like that she didn't study my med history very well. She didn't know about my hysteroscopy and I had to remind her about my ruptured appendix.

IVF price in her office is 3times higher than in the other clinic. My dr.and 3 other RE does 100 natural and 900 stimulated cycles a year.
I made an appoinment on Monday for an ultrasound and blood tests in the cheaper clinic. This clinic is closed in the weekend. I am very sure, that I'll O next week before Friday. WE are taking a chance and doing a natural IVF cycle. 
Hope we'll see one eggy growing nicely on Monday.


----------



## dovkav123

My update from RE appoinmet is this, please follow my rambles and emotional storms here
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1934573-first-natural-ivf-cycle-august.html


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am reporting all news good and bad from RE office.
> 
> My family left and now I am back to my daily life. baby making worries are on!
> WE went to a new RE and she told us about mucous and sperm interaction. Hormonal problems may make it hostile to sperm. Or sperm can cause problems to mucous. She can see in the lab if the sperm is alive in my mucous.I t cost 100 euro for this test. My Dh always wanted this test. But chose IVF it doesn't matter now.
> 
> She also checked my June CD25 hormone test and she noticed they were little low. (prev dr. told me they were good). Some women get preg. with levels like that. Maybe I am the sensitive one? Spotting before and after period could be the sign of hormonal problems. Now I am worry about natural IVF cycle success.
> 
> Dr. told us about my DH age and sperm DNA. He may have problems too.
> 
> Dr. is very much against transfering 2 embryos, because of multiple high risk. She told us that human body is build to carry one baby. I dissagree, why do we have two ovaries and two tubes? Why one embryo splits to two?
> 
> She told us that stress should not be a problem to conceive. if you BD 3 times a week, you're doing good. I beleave that stress can mess up your sex hormones and make your period and O irregular.
> 
> I liked that my RE showed some pictures and explained very well about procedures and female's anatomy.
> 
> I didn't like that she didn't study my med history very well. She didn't know about my hysteroscopy and I had to remind her about my ruptured appendix.
> 
> IVF price in her office is 3times higher than in the other clinic. My dr.and 3 other RE does 100 natural and 900 stimulated cycles a year.
> I made an appoinment on Monday for an ultrasound and blood tests in the cheaper clinic. This clinic is closed in the weekend. I am very sure, that I'll O next week before Friday. WE are taking a chance and doing a natural IVF cycle.
> Hope we'll see one eggy growing nicely on Monday.

Wow, that's all interesting info. I never thought about some of that. Looks like you O'd today according to your chart but obviously we'll know more with the next two days temps. Good luck sweetie and I hope this natural IVF cycle is "THE ONE"!!! :dust:


----------



## dovkav123

My natural cycle IVF treatment failed.:( Dr. couldn't find an egg. WE did IUI and we left the clinic with a tiny hope. WE need lots of magic...for this cycle.


----------



## panda fan

Hi Everyone. Sorry I have been gone for a bit. I am trying hard to relax. I started Lupron and it does seem to give me some anxiety issues and minor headaches. Today has been very bad with the anxiety due to stress at work that set it off. I can't sleep and I feel sick with worry about job things. Wish I could just take time off. I was on vacation last week and it was hard to come back. However, baseline ultrasound was good this morning and I start stims on Thursday. So far so good with my first IVF cycle. The estimated date for retrieval is still Sept 9

Trolley, I am so so sad to hear about your loss. There is nothing I can say except we are here for you when you need to write about it. I cannot imagine what you are going through. I hope your physical recovery is quick and I really do believe you will have your miracle.

Dov, I'm sorry your natural IVF did not work out this cycle and ttc I completely understand how you are feeling with the sadness and frustration. Glad you are taking a break to have some fun.

Welcome to the newcomers Joyce and Justme and Frisky it's good to hear from you again.

Fruitful, I am so happy for you! It sounds like your baby is getting great care and I hope you are able to be home together soon!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> My natural cycle IVF treatment failed.:( Dr. couldn't find an egg. WE did IUI and we left the clinic with a tiny hope. WE need lots of magic...for this cycle.

i'm sorry sweetie. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I have been gone for a bit. I am trying hard to relax. I started Lupron and it does seem to give me some anxiety issues and minor headaches. Today has been very bad with the anxiety due to stress at work that set it off. I can't sleep and I feel sick with worry about job things. Wish I could just take time off. I was on vacation last week and it was hard to come back. However, baseline ultrasound was good this morning and I start stims on Thursday. So far so good with my first IVF cycle. The estimated date for retrieval is still Sept 9
> 
> Trolley, I am so so sad to hear about your loss. There is nothing I can say except we are here for you when you need to write about it. I cannot imagine what you are going through. I hope your physical recovery is quick and I really do believe you will have your miracle.
> 
> Dov, I'm sorry your natural IVF did not work out this cycle and ttc I completely understand how you are feeling with the sadness and frustration. Glad you are taking a break to have some fun.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers Joyce and Justme and Frisky it's good to hear from you again.
> 
> Fruitful, I am so happy for you! It sounds like your baby is getting great care and I hope you are able to be home together soon!

Thanks panda and I will be saying prayers and crossing everything for you Sept. 9!!! :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I have been gone for a bit. I am trying hard to relax. I started Lupron and it does seem to give me some anxiety issues and minor headaches. Today has been very bad with the anxiety due to stress at work that set it off. I can't sleep and I feel sick with worry about job things. Wish I could just take time off. I was on vacation last week and it was hard to come back. However, baseline ultrasound was good this morning and I start stims on Thursday. So far so good with my first IVF cycle. The estimated date for retrieval is still Sept 9
> 
> Trolley, I am so so sad to hear about your loss. There is nothing I can say except we are here for you when you need to write about it. I cannot imagine what you are going through. I hope your physical recovery is quick and I really do believe you will have your miracle.
> 
> Dov, I'm sorry your natural IVF did not work out this cycle and ttc I completely understand how you are feeling with the sadness and frustration. Glad you are taking a break to have some fun.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers Joyce and Justme and Frisky it's good to hear from you again.
> 
> Fruitful, I am so happy for you! It sounds like your baby is getting great care and I hope you are able to be home together soon!

Panda, 
I hope you'll see many nice follicles probably by next week on your scan.
How do you feel starting your stims?
Best wishes!


----------



## panda fan

Hi Dov!

How are you? Have you decided on your next step? Will you try the natural IVF again? I am hoping you did not have to pay full price for the procedure. And I know chances are much lower now but I will still be hoping for you this month. I will pray that that egg was hiding or just delayed and your iui still has a shot (no pun intended)!

I am feeling okay. Besides the one day of anxiety (which was set off by a stressful situation at work and did go away with rest) I have only had minor things I've noticed like a little tired or sometimes I'll be hot when I'm usually never hot cause I like the heat. Nothing bad and things I probably wouldn't notice if I wasn't thinking about how I am feeling due to the hormones.

So far I haven't noticed any pain or feelings of swelling in the ovaries but only about halfway through the stims now so that may still come. I have my first ultrasound to look at follicles tomorrow so I am hoping there's lots of little ones starting. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## panda fan

Update: Had my first ultrasound this morning since starting the stim. Have 7 measurable follicles and a bunch of smaller ones. Don't know for sure, but I think it's an okay count for Day 6. I have another ultrasound on Thursday. I can't believe it's only days until possible retrieval. I'm excited and nervous. 

How's everyone doing that's in their 2ww? Dov? Joyce? Justme? Frisky? Wishing everyone good luck.

Fruitful and Trolley, check in when you can! Thinking of you both!


----------



## friskyfish

Morning panda :) 
Nice to hear you are feeling excited. Is the follicle thing to do with ivf? Sorry, I've not read through every post, so am a bit behind! :wacko:
Fingers crossed for you xxx 

I'm officially out the 2ww from Saturday.....good news is, af was here right on cue, which means now, my past 4 cycles have all Been regular :) 

Hope everyone else is holding up ok xx


----------



## dovkav123

TTC baby, 
Sorry AF came. You have hope! Your RE appointment is almost here. Get ready for it with a long list of questions. Maybe you can do CD25 blood test. That will tell if You O'ed and if your progesterone levels are good. Good luck.

Panda, 
You had a 6 day scan! Please ask your RE to measure those follicles and write them down, anyone from 14mm-21mm are pritty much matured. A follicle should grow 2mm a day. Good luckand keep as updated?
Did you need to take BC? or Lupron . (in order to shut your cycle) before starting stims?

Friskyfish welcome to 2ww. keep yourself busy with things you love and time will go by fast. Your cycles are regular now. Congrats! Any improvement will take you closer to BFP. I hope this cycle is the one!

I tested 12dpo and 13dpo was negative. I am not upset. I had no hope... No egg was found, and no embryo was implanted. I supposed to come today for a blood test on 14dpo, but I didn't go. My heart tells me I am 99% not pregnant. First time in my life I am waiting for my AF to show up and I look forward to start another natural lVF cycle treatment. I know i'll succeed, if not this cycle, than the next one. 
I quit progesterone yesterday. 
If I am 1% preggo, incase, I am not drinking alcohol and I know I had always good progesterone levels without added hormones in the past.

Yes, panda, I'll pay only half of the price, because an egg was not retrieved.


----------



## panda fan

Frisky, that's great news about your cycles! That must be such a relief! Congrats and I'm excited for you!


----------



## panda fan

Yes, dov, took Lupron starting the cycle before. Nurse measured each follicle and gave me measurements. It's very interesting! I was reading have 8 to 15 is ideal range. Too little and not a great chance, too many and quality is often low. Well, Thursday I was disappointed that I hadn't seen much of an increases since the appt on Tuesday, but they had me come back in this morning and I was so surprised! So many more had grown! I have 13 measurable (10 on the right and 3 on left so my right side is a little sore) and of those 7 were mature and many were close. I take my trigger shot tonight and I have egg retrieval on Sunday.

I'm excited but so nervous, so many steps where disappointment can happen. I feel good though that so far I seem to be doing okay and reacting to meds well. She said lining looked good, too, and that's important.

Oh and for Frisky: yes, they measure your follices for IUI and IVF to see how many are growing and might release an egg. They give you a stim shot (hormones) to make more grow than just the usual one or two that grow naturally each month. This is my first IVF cycle so still learning about it as I go.


----------



## panda fan

Dov, good to hear you are starting another natural IVF cycle soon. Very excited for you. Definitely takes a few tries sometimes with these things and I am trying to remember that about my medicated cycle, too. So many factors! I wish you lots of luck and healthy eggs :)


----------



## friskyfish

Wow panda....It's amazing how much you learn on here. I bet your amazed at how much you are learning yourself!? I having nothing but admiration for you ladies going through IVF. You are amazing, an inspiration....and I truly truly hope it works & you get your miracles soon :hugs:

I started temping yesterday(which I said I'd never do) And I've also invested in some preseed, which I've heard some good things about. All I've been doing TTC is :sex: and hoping for the best!....So now my cycles are back to normal, I'm thinking, trying new things won't hurt? 

Hubby is back next week, right around when ovulation should be happening. So, the poor boy won't be getting much rest! Haha ;) Xx


----------



## panda fan

Friskyfish! That's great timing! I tried the pre-seed. I actually liked the texture. It's not really sticky like I was afraid it would be. lol Happy BDing!


----------



## dovkav123

Panda, good luck tomorrow!
Thinking about you...:hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Thank you! I had 17 eggs!!! Wow! But of course the more important thing will be how many fertilize and are good quality. They said if some fertilize they are going to do a 3 day transfer which I'm a little nervous about because I heard 5 day transfers are better, but I'm trusting my doctor's judgment. Hope I get some good news tomorrow. 

Right now I need a nap!


----------



## dovkav123

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
17 is a great number! Would you transfer two or one?
How was your retrieval? 
How many micrograms or Units of HCG trigger did you inject?

Have a rest now and take care of yourself!


----------



## panda fan

Hi everyone! I'm so glad to have this board to share on because we are keeping all the details a secret between me and hubby so I appreciate having your support here since I don't want to be too specific right now with friends and family.

Anyway, today I called and we had 8 fertilize!!!! I have to call tomorrow to see how they are doing and if any others fertilize (she said the ones that didnt' fertilize were smaller and probably not mature enough)

So nervous. So strange to think my eggs are growing somewhere in a dish???!!! What a miracle! 

Dov, retrieval was a bit tough. I am still very sore. I would definitely classify it as a surgery. I was under the whole time and they had to do the IV and that whole thing (assuming you had to to that with yours?) Yesterday my abdomen was very very sore. Had to use a heating pad to soothe it and today I'm at work and it's still a little sore, not terrible, but definitely would have preferred to be at home with a heating pad.

I did 10units Lupron to start, then went down to 5 units when I started the stims and 187.5units of Gonal. Trigger was 250 micrograms so I definitely won't POAS until the day of or day before my beta.


----------



## dovkav123

Oh, panda, I am happy for you!
Your transfer must be very soon in a couple of days! So excited!`Such a special moment for you and your hubby!:flower:
My retrieval was the same setting like IUI, only my RE had 2 helpers. I had cramps only for an hour. However, I had ovary pain during urination for a few days. I am calling today to get and ultrasound, probably for Sept 13, Friday. Wish me luck!


----------



## panda fan

Hi Dov,

You must be excited to be starting another cycle already. That's great news. Is this a baseline then?


----------



## panda fan

Update: Today I had 7 eggs left. One seems to have stopped growing. Somehow that makes me nervous even though it seems so many. I really want one to take. 

I go in for my transfer tomorrow!!!


----------



## gloria33

hi ladies.. i was looking up discussions to join and here i am.. 

I have recently faced a a M/c at 8weeks from my 2nd ivf cycle and now await my next try hopefully in nov..


----------



## panda fan

Hi Gloria,

Welcome! I am so sorry about your loss. It must be so hard to get so far and then face that disappointment. I am glad to hear you have another cycle coming up in November. 

I am on my first IVF cycle. I had two transferred this morning. Now it's 2ww time. Have to keep relaxed AND distracted. If you don't mind sharing info about your IVFs, I would like to know more. Everyone seems to have different experiences.


----------



## dovkav123

Welcome Gloria, Sorry for your heartbreak, I hope the third IVF will be the last one. Did your dr. have any idea why have you failed? 

Panda, you transfered 2. How wonderful! Boy and girl? 2 girls or 2boys? Which combination would you prefer?
Did you freeze the rest?

Yes, September 13th and 16th I am going for an ultrasound and my blood work. We'll look at the follicle and plan an egg retrieval next week. 

Have a rest and enjoy TWW, panda. Are you on progesterone? How much?Maybe BFP is around the corner in this thread!


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> Hi Gloria,
> 
> Welcome! I am so sorry about your loss. It must be so hard to get so far and then face that disappointment. I am glad to hear you have another cycle coming up in November.
> 
> I am on my first IVF cycle. I had two transferred this morning. Now it's 2ww time. Have to keep relaxed AND distracted. If you don't mind sharing info about your IVFs, I would like to know more. Everyone seems to have different experiences.

Hello Pandafan, its true that everyone has different experiences. 

Well during my 1st ivf( Eggs: 4 retrieved 3 survived all transferred on day 3) we couldn't fathom that my egg quality will be poor due to pcos and the severe endometriosis. Infact that made it difficult to go for any further egg retrieval for another try without causing harm to the already scarred lining as explained by my clinic. Hence this july we went for the #2 ivf (donor eggs) and i got my 1st BFP. 

So i would say stay +ve it will happen as ive seen success with IVF(personally and close friends) and believe that it works out for most.


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> Welcome Gloria, Sorry for your heartbreak, I hope the third IVF will be the last one. Did your dr. have any idea why have you failed?
> 
> Panda, you transfered 2. How wonderful! Boy and girl? 2 girls or 2boys? Which combination would you prefer?
> Did you freeze the rest?
> 
> Yes, September 13th and 16th I am going for an ultrasound and my blood work. We'll look at the follicle and plan an egg retrieval next week.
> 
> Have a rest and enjoy TWW, panda. Are you on progesterone? How much?Maybe BFP is around the corner in this thread!


Hi Dovkav: when i went for my u/s at 8w1d it was an active subchronic bleed above the gestational sac lager that the sac itself that has caused the loss. Had i faced any symptoms like cramps or even spotting i would contact the clinic but i dint i just went for my 8w scheduled u/s and was told that the m/c had just happened as the baby measured exactly 8w. The Dr explained the same that had there been any warnings we would up the dose of progesterone etc. and that the bleed that gotten bigger and caused the m/c.

Im scared yes but very hopeful


----------



## panda fan

Gloria, thank you for sharing your story. It is encouraging to hear how hopeful you are and I'm excited to hear about your next IVF cycle. 

I had very uncomfortable lower back pain last night after the transfer. I was anxious about it this morning and didn't sleep well but once I got up and walked around it changed to just a barely noticeable ache. 

2ww is going to be hard. It's hard to distract myself when I keep talking to my belly and whispering encouraging things. People at work are going to think I'm crazy if they walk by my office and hear me, lol.


----------



## panda fan

oh dov! just saw your questions. I think I would love any combination just as long as they are healthy!

as for freezing, I have to call Monday to see if any of the rest made it to freezing. I am hoping so as the retrieval was difficult for me (very sore) so getting to try without that step for a month would be nice.


----------



## dovkav123

Update from a visit to RE
We found beautiful round follicle 18mm on my left side(last month was on the right). 
I wish I O'ed on right side once again. If there is any damage done to the ovary during a procedure at least I have one healthy, the left one. 

Blood tests were great. My LH hasn't spyked yet. 
HCG trigger shot on Saturday 11pm
Egg retrieval on Monday at 10am.

I realy feel this time we'll be lucky and an egg will be matured and ready to aspirate.

Also on the same chair my RE did a pap smear(cervical cancer screening). It was the most gentle one in the whole world!


I called the pharmacy and order meds today, I want to avoid the stress we had last month.
I hope you're all enjoying a wonderful and warm weekend!


----------



## panda fan

dov, that's so exciting! I will be thinking of you Monday! :flower:


----------



## gloria33

Good Luck dovkav!!

Panda fan how is your 2ww going??


----------



## panda fan

too slow! lol 

Are you impatient for your November cycle, gloria, or are you distracting yourself with fun activities?


----------



## gloria33

I am soo impatient ,wish it could be earlier.. not really fun activities but yes hit the gym now so that is kind of a distraction.


----------



## dovkav123

WE COUGHT AN EGG! I HAD TEARS OF JOY!:cry:
the same Prof. did an ER last month
Less pain this time.
First step is done. Looong day of waiting.Tomorrow they'll call if it got firtilised. 
On Thursday is a transfer.
I'll catch you later, girls!


----------



## panda fan

DOV!!! That's so great! I'm so happy for you! I just came on to see how it went and that's the best news!!!! Thinking lots of happy thoughts for you to get even more good news tomorrow. Clearly that egg wanted to be found so it stands to reason it's looking to be fertilized ;)


----------



## panda fan

Well, we had one egg make it to freeze! That is good to hear! Wish it were more since I am guessing they don't usually do an FET cycle for just one so probably I'll have to wait for another retrieval cycle if we didn't get implantation this time. I keep talking to them hoping they are in there.

Gloria, the gym is great. I try to do the same between cycles especially since they told me not to do any intense exercise on the shots. I know the waiting is hard. This is definitely one of the longest weeks of my life and there was some crazy drama at work to top it off. I'm hoping the stress did not effect my chances. I wish some people would learn to act like adults. They don't realize who they might be affecting or how with their unnecessary behavior.


----------



## dovkav123

Our baby is waiting for me on Thursday at 12pm. My incubator is on and ready for it!

What was your dr. orders after the ET?
When is your blood test? Are you testing at home?
I am very glad you have one frozen. Fingers X you won't it for 9 months!

Gloria:hugs: we all on this thread are very patient and waiting for our turn. Your turn will come soon too. Take care of yourself and prepare for it.


----------



## babybemine

AF is delayed. on CD 34 right now. Had two BFN's before CD 31. Holding out to test again until I can get another test.


----------



## panda fan

babybemine, do you know when you ovulated? r u just trying naturally this cycle? how long are your cycles usually? must be frustrating to have BFN and no AF yet. Fingers crossed that it's just late implantation!

dov, I am so happy for you!!! Doctor told me no baths til after beta and no bding for 7 days after retrieval. She told me lots of rest but regular things around the house are fine. Just had to lay down for 10 minutes after ET and then take it easy for 48hrs. 

my beta is sept 23 and I am going to try to hold out and just do a home test that morning or maybe the day before. mostly because i like to have a heads up before i get the phone call so i have some time to process the result on my own. I don't want to test any earlier and risk seeing a chemical or a false positive from the trigger.


----------



## babybemine

panda fan said:


> babybemine, do you know when you ovulated? r u just trying naturally this cycle? how long are your cycles usually? must be frustrating to have BFN and no AF yet. Fingers crossed that it's just late implantation!

Usually O on cd 13-15. Usual cycle is 27-32 Now I am on cd 35. Still no AF and two more BFN one yesterday afternoon and one this am.


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> Well, we had one egg make it to freeze! That is good to hear! Wish it were more since I am guessing they don't usually do an FET cycle for just one so probably I'll have to wait for another retrieval cycle if we didn't get implantation this time. I keep talking to them hoping they are in there.
> 
> Gloria, the gym is great. I try to do the same between cycles especially since they told me not to do any intense exercise on the shots. I know the waiting is hard. This is definitely one of the longest weeks of my life and there was some crazy drama at work to top it off. I'm hoping the stress did not effect my chances. I wish some people would learn to act like adults. They don't realize who they might be affecting or how with their unnecessary behavior.

Dont worry!! Nothing will affect your chances:hugs:.. Though i do agree if only to some wisdom came with age..:winkwink: 
Im looking fwd to BFP:thumbup:


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> Our baby is waiting for me on Thursday at 12pm. My incubator is on and ready for it!
> 
> What was your dr. orders after the ET?
> When is your blood test? Are you testing at home?
> I am very glad you have one frozen. Fingers X you won't it for 9 months!
> 
> Gloria:hugs: we all on this thread are very patient and waiting for our turn. Your turn will come soon too. Take care of yourself and prepare for it.

Im soo happy & excited for you dovhav.. Good luck for your transfer :thumbup:


----------



## gloria33

babybemine said:


> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> babybemine, do you know when you ovulated? r u just trying naturally this cycle? how long are your cycles usually? must be frustrating to have BFN and no AF yet. Fingers crossed that it's just late implantation!
> 
> Usually O on cd 13-15. Usual cycle is 27-32 Now I am on cd 35. Still no AF and two more BFN one yesterday afternoon and one this am.Click to expand...

hi babybemine.. why don't you contact the clinic it may just worry you further otherwise..


----------



## dovkav123

babybemine said:


> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> babybemine, do you know when you ovulated? r u just trying naturally this cycle? how long are your cycles usually? must be frustrating to have BFN and no AF yet. Fingers crossed that it's just late implantation!
> 
> Usually O on cd 13-15. Usual cycle is 27-32 Now I am on cd 35. Still no AF and two more BFN one yesterday afternoon and one this am.Click to expand...

Babybemine I have long cycles 37CD maybe 2 a year, ussually I have periods29-32CD. Probably because I O'ed late, or I didn't O'ed at all. I hope non of it is true for you. Blessings for BFP.:dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> babybemine, do you know when you ovulated? r u just trying naturally this cycle? how long are your cycles usually? must be frustrating to have BFN and no AF yet. Fingers crossed that it's just late implantation!
> 
> Usually O on cd 13-15. Usual cycle is 27-32 Now I am on cd 35. Still no AF and two more BFN one yesterday afternoon and one this am.Click to expand...
> 
> Babybemine I have long cycles 37CD maybe 2 a year, ussually I have periods29-32CD. Probably because I O'ed late, or I didn't O'ed at all. I hope non of it is true for you. Blessings for BFP.:dust:Click to expand...

Good luck this cycle sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Well, we had one egg make it to freeze! That is good to hear! Wish it were more since I am guessing they don't usually do an FET cycle for just one so probably I'll have to wait for another retrieval cycle if we didn't get implantation this time. I keep talking to them hoping they are in there.
> 
> Gloria, the gym is great. I try to do the same between cycles especially since they told me not to do any intense exercise on the shots. I know the waiting is hard. This is definitely one of the longest weeks of my life and there was some crazy drama at work to top it off. I'm hoping the stress did not effect my chances. I wish some people would learn to act like adults. They don't realize who they might be affecting or how with their unnecessary behavior.

Good luck Panda, I'm triple crossing everything for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panda fan

dov, good luck tomorrow! I am so excited for you to have your fertilized egg transferred. It was a very moving experience for us! happy thoughts!

ttcbabyisom, hope you have a great appointment tomorrow!


----------



## babybemine

I am still on vacation until the end of the week. If no AF when I get home and still getting BFN's then I will go get a blood test. Until then just waiting and hoping.


----------



## dovkav123

I pray for you girls every day, panda, babymine, gloria TTCbaby and for all other girls on this thread that God helps you to achieve your BFP faster and without such pain...

TTC good luck tomorrow!

I am not alone anymore! 
Embryo transfer was little bit complicated dr. couldn't get into my cervix to my womb, she let this perform to another dr. and she did it great!
We saw a photo of embryo 8cell A grade 3 days old. He is perfect! 
WE saw a follicle first last week, today an embryo. We are so blessed to experience live growing. A reward for all dark days and dissapoinments.
Sept 30th is a blood test.
Dr. orders: no baths and sex for 4 days, no heavy lifting and exercise. Stay warm and rest.
2 years of infirtility, pages of BBT, $$ spent on preg tests, 3 times needle pokes through vaginal wall.
I asked all my closest friends and relatives to pray and ask God for blessings. My grandma went to church, I prayed every day. I Thanked God for giving us a chance to be parents.

Don't give up! Don't ever give up. Don't you ever ever give up!


----------



## panda fan

dov, 

That is great news. I am so happy for you. I know it's such a feeling of wonder when you realize that you finally have your fertilized egg living thing inside you. Wishing you lots of healthy growth and that your little miracle makes itself comfortable in there. I'm sure it feels your love. Happy 2ww! It's so hard to be patient when you've been patient so long but I am hoping and praying for strong little embies for us both. 

Lots of BFP news to come on this thread I hope! Yay!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> I pray for you girls every day, panda, babymine, gloria TTCbaby and for all other girls on this thread that God helps you to achieve your BFP faster and without such pain...
> 
> TTC good luck tomorrow!
> 
> I am not alone anymore!
> Embryo transfer was little bit complicated dr. couldn't get into my cervix to my womb, she let this perform to another dr. and she did it great!
> We saw a photo of embryo 8cell A grade 3 days old. He is perfect!
> WE saw a follicle first last week, today an embryo. We are so blessed to experience live growing. A reward for all dark days and dissapoinments.
> Sept 30th is a blood test.
> Dr. orders: no baths and sex for 4 days, no heavy lifting and exercise. Stay warm and rest.
> 2 years of infirtility, pages of BBT, $$ spent on preg tests, 3 times needle pokes through vaginal wall.
> I asked all my closest friends and relatives to pray and ask God for blessings. My grandma went to church, I prayed every day. I Thanked God for giving us a chance to be parents.
> 
> Don't give up! Don't ever give up. Don't you ever ever give up!

Wow, that is absolutely amazing and gives me the chills!!! I can't wait to hear what the blood test reveals! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I was so happy with Dr. Gentry. Everything about him. He was fast paced and I liked it and he immediately came up with a plan as soon as he listened to our back story a little and looked at my chart. He wants to right away have both of us go for immunology testing. Check for antibody problems with our blood together. Im just waiting on Margie to call me back to get us scheduled. It takes 2 weeks to get the results which is pushing it for Octobers cycle but I think hell still start things when I get my period (IF I get my period). I mentioned clomid, he said, lets try Femara. Then he mentioned a cocktail of sorts with progesterone and other good stuff and I got all excited.

Hes right on track with everything I want to go forward with. We just have to wait for our blood work to come back in 2 weeks to see whats going on there and then we start the monitoring process and getting us pregnant! I was very happy with todays visit. He seemed very optimistic. He said I would like it there because they are going to take the guess work out of it all for me leaving me a little less stressed. Yay! They will tell me what to do and whenso excited! I hope we get pregnant fast! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dovkav123

ttcbabyisom said:


> I was so happy with Dr. Gentry. Everything about him. He was fast paced and I liked it and he immediately came up with a plan as soon as he listened to our back story a little and looked at my chart. He wants to right away have both of us go for immunology testing. Check for antibody problems with our blood together. Im just waiting on Margie to call me back to get us scheduled. It takes 2 weeks to get the results which is pushing it for Octobers cycle but I think hell still start things when I get my period (IF I get my period). I mentioned clomid, he said, lets try Femara. Then he mentioned a cocktail of sorts with progesterone and other good stuff and I got all excited.
> 
> Hes right on track with everything I want to go forward with. We just have to wait for our blood work to come back in 2 weeks to see whats going on there and then we start the monitoring process and getting us pregnant! I was very happy with todays visit. He seemed very optimistic. He said I would like it there because they are going to take the guess work out of it all for me leaving me a little less stressed. Yay! They will tell me what to do and whenso excited! I hope we get pregnant fast! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Your news gave me chills and made me cry.:hugs: I told you, we have hope, one day we all be mothers. I hope the tests will give you all answers and mystery will be solved.
Now, shut your worry down, turn on peace and love.


----------



## babybemine

CD 37. Still a BFN. Read online that sometimes going on vacation or being with in-laws can delay AF. But can't see how this can be true for me since it was on time for my last AF when I was on vacay and since I live next doors to my in-laws I cant see how that would change anything now. Hoping that I am a late BFP but this late it just doesn't seem probable.


----------



## panda fan

Okay, some tentative good news. I did break down and took a test today and it's a clear BFP!!!!!!! My beta is not until Monday though and I know with IVFs you have a higher chance of chemicals so we are keeping our excitement in check and just taking it as a very positive sign.

In any case, it's so nice to see a nice clear BFP. My first one since starting to try almost 2 years ago!!!! I'm hoping that at least means some implantation occurred. It's two weeks since the trigger so that should be out and the line is dark enough that it's unlikely to be from the trigger. I will let you know how my first two betas go. Let's go HCG, double and double and keep doubling :)

Ttcbabyisom, I am so happy for you! Your doctor sounds great and it's wonderful to hear you so excited for your plan. I think it sounds very thorough and you are in good hands! Lots of happy news to come here! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## dovkav123

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


panda fan said:


> Okay, some tentative good news. I did break down and took a test today and it's a clear BFP!!!!!!! My beta is not until Monday though and I know with IVFs you have a higher chance of chemicals so we are keeping our excitement in check and just taking it as a very positive sign.
> 
> In any case, it's so nice to see a nice clear BFP. My first one since starting to try almost 2 years ago!!!! I'm hoping that at least means some implantation occurred. It's two weeks since the trigger so that should be out and the line is dark enough that it's unlikely to be from the trigger. I will let you know how my first two betas go. Let's go HCG, double and double and keep doubling :)
> 
> Ttcbabyisom, I am so happy for you! Your doctor sounds great and it's wonderful to hear you so excited for your plan. I think it sounds very thorough and you are in good hands! Lots of happy news to come here!
> Yay! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee:


You had a 3 day transfer, I beleave. You are 9days post transfer!
I agree about knowing earlier to catch the chemical. Hey,but we are young and beautiful, this doesn't exist to us!
Do you have any symptoms. I had cramping after transfer, next day was less, and last night I fell needles on my womb. I hope it is a good sign.
What a journey we have!!!! we both had abdominal surgeries who made us infirtile. WE both TTC around 2 years now we're testing for BFP in the same month! It is unreal!
I wish you healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## babybemine

panda fan said:


> Okay, some tentative good news. I did break down and took a test today and it's a clear BFP!!!!!!! My beta is not until Monday though and I know with IVFs you have a higher chance of chemicals so we are keeping our excitement in check and just taking it as a very positive sign.
> 
> In any case, it's so nice to see a nice clear BFP. My first one since starting to try almost 2 years ago!!!! I'm hoping that at least means some implantation occurred. It's two weeks since the trigger so that should be out and the line is dark enough that it's unlikely to be from the trigger. I will let you know how my first two betas go. Let's go HCG, double and double and keep doubling :)
> 
> Ttcbabyisom, I am so happy for you! Your doctor sounds great and it's wonderful to hear you so excited for your plan. I think it sounds very thorough and you are in good hands! Lots of happy news to come here! Yay! :happydance:

ooooh Panda....how exciting maybe it means multiples!!!!


----------



## babybemine

cd 39 Still no AF and had another BFN. Hoping for a beta tomorrow.


----------



## panda fan

Good luck, babybemine!


----------



## dovkav123

panda, babymine, praying for a good news today!


----------



## panda fan

Beta is 131 !!!!! :happydance:

That's an official BFP for us!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

We are feeling so blessed right now. I am nervous and excited. Hoping for lots of continued good results. I have another beta Wed and then another next week. Hoping this is the start of many more BFPs on this thread!


----------



## dovkav123

Congatulations!
It's a high number! It must be twins!
I am so happy for you, mommy! 
You'll be a mommy!:baby:


----------



## friskyfish

panda fan said:


> Beta is 131 !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> That's an official BFP for us!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> We are feeling so blessed right now. I am nervous and excited. Hoping for lots of continued good results. I have another beta Wed and then another next week. Hoping this is the start of many more BFPs on this thread!

Awwwwwwwh panda!! Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I've been checking in on you to see......you so deserve this, I wish you all the best :) 

Good luck to all you amazing ladies Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> CD 37. Still a BFN. Read online that sometimes going on vacation or being with in-laws can delay AF. But can't see how this can be true for me since it was on time for my last AF when I was on vacay and since I live next doors to my in-laws I cant see how that would change anything now. Hoping that I am a late BFP but this late it just doesn't seem probable.

Ugh, how frustrating baby. I hope your body cooperates for you soon!  :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Okay, some tentative good news. I did break down and took a test today and it's a clear BFP!!!!!!! My beta is not until Monday though and I know with IVFs you have a higher chance of chemicals so we are keeping our excitement in check and just taking it as a very positive sign.
> 
> In any case, it's so nice to see a nice clear BFP. My first one since starting to try almost 2 years ago!!!! I'm hoping that at least means some implantation occurred. It's two weeks since the trigger so that should be out and the line is dark enough that it's unlikely to be from the trigger. I will let you know how my first two betas go. Let's go HCG, double and double and keep doubling :)
> 
> Ttcbabyisom, I am so happy for you! Your doctor sounds great and it's wonderful to hear you so excited for your plan. I think it sounds very thorough and you are in good hands! Lots of happy news to come here! Yay! :happydance:

:headspin::headspin:\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;:lol::lol::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> beta is 131 !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> That's an official bfp for us!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> We are feeling so blessed right now. I am nervous and excited. Hoping for lots of continued good results. I have another beta wed and then another next week. Hoping this is the start of many more bfps on this thread!

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panda fan

friskyfish said:


> Awwwwwwwh panda!! Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I've been checking in on you to see......you so deserve this, I wish you all the best :)
> 
> Good luck to all you amazing ladies Xx

Thanks Friskyfish, good luck to you! With your cycles doing so well it's bound to be soon!


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks panda :hugs: I hope so....1 week left of yet ANOTHER 2ww Arrrrrgghhhh!! :wacko: 

Haha x xxx


----------



## panda fan

Well ladies, not the best news today but trying to stay positive.

woke up with bad cramping like AF was coming and saw a spot of red come out when I went to pee. Had one more nickel size bleed the next morning but worst was bad cramping never stopped. Nurse told me not to worry when I went in this morning for beta. She said spotting is normal and cramping could just be growing pains. She asked me to come back though and get a shot of Rhogam because I have negative blood type and they like to take precautions when there is any bleeding.

went back this afternoon and got the shot and the results to my 2nd beta which are not very promising right now (see below) It was just outside the 60% growth range so they said it might be okay and may be that just one of the two embies did not make it, but they also told me to be prepared for it to go either way.

I got back on Friday for another blood. Praying I have one little warrior still fighting.


----------



## babybemine

Prayers to you Panda that little bean keeps growing and that those numbers keep increasing for you.

Bad news for me. AF got me on CD 40. :nope:
Good news is that because AF held off while we were on vacation, we get to proceed with this cycle. :happydance:
Spoke with RE and have started with another cycle of Femara for CD3-7. On cd 10 I have another HSG and an ultrasound scheduled and then we will be doing a trigger and IUI. Have my fingers crossed that this will be my month.


----------



## dovkav123

Oh, panda, I have prayed for your little beans! Sending you blessings!
Make sure you take progesteron 600mg and eat food rich in iron-steak, red beets, spinch, legumes.
Stay relaxed! Easy to say than do. 
Don't take it to heart you work problems.
Watch this video. It teaches you 2 simple breathing techniques



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WG-LnCmYwU

Babybemine, sorry for AF. You're doing everything in your powers to get what you want! I like your next plan, it sounds promising. Baby dust for October!


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> Beta is 131 !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> That's an official BFP for us!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> We are feeling so blessed right now. I am nervous and excited. Hoping for lots of continued good results. I have another beta Wed and then another next week. Hoping this is the start of many more BFPs on this thread!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Soo happy for you Pandafan !!! :hugs: wish you a very happy 9 months ahead


----------



## panda fan

thank you, ladies! praying for a good number tomorrow! trying hard to breathe and relax today!

babybemine, sorry about AF but sounds like the delay is a blessing in disguise and i hope this IUI is a success!! sounds like you are triggering soon! good luck :)


----------



## gloria33

babybemine said:


> Prayers to you Panda that little bean keeps growing and that those numbers keep increasing for you.
> 
> Bad news for me. AF got me on CD 40. :nope:
> Good news is that because AF held off while we were on vacation, we get to proceed with this cycle. :happydance:
> Spoke with RE and have started with another cycle of Femara for CD3-7. On cd 10 I have another HSG and an ultrasound scheduled and then we will be doing a trigger and IUI. Have my fingers crossed that this will be my month.

Pray for you and that you have a successful cycle kmfx..


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> Oh, panda, I have prayed for your little beans! Sending you blessings!
> Make sure you take progesteron 600mg and eat food rich in iron-steak, red beets, spinch, legumes.
> Stay relaxed! Easy to say than do.
> Don't take it to heart you work problems.
> Watch this video. It teaches you 2 simple breathing techniques
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WG-LnCmYwU
> 
> Babybemine, sorry for AF. You're doing everything in your powers to get what you want! I like your next plan, it sounds promising. Baby dust for October!

How are you getting along dovkav?


----------



## panda fan

bad cramping and more spotting again today
no real pregnancy symptoms left
i'm feeling very heartbroken
i know i should stay positive and wait for the test results but i don't have a lot of hope now


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> bad cramping and more spotting again today
> no real pregnancy symptoms left
> i'm feeling very heartbroken
> i know i should stay positive and wait for the test results but i don't have a lot of hope now

Hey, Panda, don't give up! Bleeding is common in early pregnancy. Progesterone can cause bleeding and cramping. Stay hopeful! Preggo symptoms are gone because you are eating healthy and taking vitamins(lack of b vitamins, iron, zinc-cause preg. sickness). Bunnyhunny on BandB she had a very low first beta reading, cramping and bleeding. She just heard the baby's heart beat. He is perfect! She still has those symptoms.
Praying for you.

BFN this morning, very sad and stressful morning. I hate testing.
I always waited for my AF.
I hope it is too early. 
Monday is a big day and I'll wait for that. 
My dr. warned me, DON"T TEST AT HOME! OUR PATIENT TESTED NEGATIVE AND SHE WAS PREGNANT. IT IS VERY DANGEROUS!


----------



## panda fan

Sorry to say, early miscarriage for me. My beta today was only 36.

Meeting with the doctor on Wed to discuss next steps and to make sure that HCG leaves system.

Very heartbroken.


----------



## panda fan

Dov, still early. You are only 11dp the retrieval so don't worry yet! I am hoping you get good news soon!


----------



## dovkav123

panda,:hugs: :cry:


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> Sorry to say, early miscarriage for me. My beta today was only 36.
> 
> Meeting with the doctor on Wed to discuss next steps and to make sure that HCG leaves system.
> 
> Very heartbroken.

Im soo sorry Pandafan:hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Oh noooooooooo panda xxx :cry:

I'm so so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry girls I kept you waiting.
I got BFN on my blood test. Only today I could think what we could do next. It takes 2 weeks to see my RE and talk about failed IVF. I am willing to do mini IVF little stimulation, retrieve 3 eggs. But my hubby doesn't like that idea. He wants me to repeat natural IVF again. He is choosing slower but healthier way of treatment.
2 things could be the reason of our BFN:
My hubby had a low motility, so they did ICSI. 
My ET went really bad. My hubby saw how dr. forced that embryo in, he is doubt if an embryo really got in where it supposed to....First try without an embryo she went in smoothly:l(

we both, panda, burned badly on our IVF.
but that won't stop me a bit, I'll go forward even faster, because I was so close to the victory.

How is everyone else is doing?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies it's been a while I know needed a little break...I'm going to catch up with all u all have been through I can c it has been a lot too...I'm absolutely heartbroken for u panda and dovkav I know all the emotions u r going through right now and I'm here for u:hugs::hugs:xx
Baby I'm sorry af got u too!x
Frisky and ttc I've not got that far back yet but I hope u are both doing well?xx
Fruitful I hope u r home with your beautiful baby now?xx
Tink how is everything?x
And hello to anyone I've missed and all the lovely people who keep up with us too xxx


----------



## babybemine

Oh Panda. I am soooo sorry for you. :cry:

Had my HSG and it was a lot better than the last time. Went in nice and smooth and they said if I did have an ectopic last time I got pregnant that it healed perfectly. Had my ultrasound the same day as the HSG and we are working with a 16 and a 17.5 on the left side. Trigger was yesterday. Hubby was busy working so had to muster up the guts to give it to me myself. Went smoothly. I go in tomorrow morning for my IUI and then the wait begins. FX that this is my cycle. Have been taking two Flintstones vitamins a day and watching my calories still. Heartburn has increased as well.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Sorry to say, early miscarriage for me. My beta today was only 36.
> 
> Meeting with the doctor on Wed to discuss next steps and to make sure that HCG leaves system.
> 
> Very heartbroken.

So sorry to hear this panda. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Sorry girls I kept you waiting.
> I got BFN on my blood test. Only today I could think what we could do next. It takes 2 weeks to see my RE and talk about failed IVF. I am willing to do mini IVF little stimulation, retrieve 3 eggs. But my hubby doesn't like that idea. He wants me to repeat natural IVF again. He is choosing slower but healthier way of treatment.
> 2 things could be the reason of our BFN:
> My hubby had a low motility, so they did ICSI.
> My ET went really bad. My hubby saw how dr. forced that embryo in, he is doubt if an embryo really got in where it supposed to....First try without an embryo she went in smoothly:l(
> 
> we both, panda, burned badly on our IVF.
> but that won't stop me a bit, I'll go forward even faster, because I was so close to the victory.
> 
> How is everyone else is doing?

I'm sorry girl. Keep up with that positive attitude. You'll get there!!! :hugs:
I'm good. CD12 today. Should O soon. Start Heparin injections and prometrium next Wednesday on CD 21 along with my baby aspirin and prenatal. We shall see!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies it's been a while I know needed a little break...I'm going to catch up with all u all have been through I can c it has been a lot too...I'm absolutely heartbroken for u panda and dovkav I know all the emotions u r going through right now and I'm here for u:hugs::hugs:xx
> Baby I'm sorry af got u too!x
> Frisky and ttc I've not got that far back yet but I hope u are both doing well?xx
> Fruitful I hope u r home with your beautiful baby now?xx
> Tink how is everything?x
> And hello to anyone I've missed and all the lovely people who keep up with us too xxx

We all need a break from this from time to time so good for you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Oh Panda. I am soooo sorry for you. :cry:
> 
> Had my HSG and it was a lot better than the last time. Went in nice and smooth and they said if I did have an ectopic last time I got pregnant that it healed perfectly. Had my ultrasound the same day as the HSG and we are working with a 16 and a 17.5 on the left side. Trigger was yesterday. Hubby was busy working so had to muster up the guts to give it to me myself. Went smoothly. I go in tomorrow morning for my IUI and then the wait begins. FX that this is my cycle. Have been taking two Flintstones vitamins a day and watching my calories still. Heartburn has increased as well.

All sounds good, i will pray this is your cycle! :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

babymine, good luck with IUI. How is your 2ww? How are you feeling?I hope this is your month! WE need some hope on this thread.

ttcbaby, you are on blood thinners, good way to go! Thrombofilia could be the reason of your losses. How are you feeling? I hope the shots are not so painful.
Big step ahead! I am sending you :dust:
Trolly, good to have a brake. I am glad you are back.

gloria, panda, frisky, how are you girls doing?

Live is too short -no time sleeping. No break for me. 3rd natural IVF on the way. That's how wonderful thing about that! 
Hopefuly that will be it! I know a lot about my body, I know how to increase my chances. Hopefully I'll see my nice follie growing on ultrasound on Thursday.


----------



## friskyfish

Hello everyone, how are we all doing? 

Dovkav, I like your positive attitude.....I hope you see what you want to see on Thursday xxx 

Trolley, hey lady :) good to hear from you, I hope your doing ok after your sad loss :hugs:

I still havnt read back through all the posts to the ins & outs of what's been happening with everybody, I keep meaning to. I see we are all still hanging in there though, in hope of our miracles 

My tww came to an end last week. Period bang on time....I'm now booked in for my 21 day blood test in a few weeks, hopefully I'll get some answers. My husband is only back once now before Xmas, so there is no chance on this earth I will fall pregnant. I'm hoping in the the time he's away, I can crack on with whatever tests are needed & move forward with this. 
I'm going to be 34 in December, I always thought I'd fall pregnant before I was 33!! Haha how wrong I was. :( 

Sister in law rang last week to tell me she's expecting.....happy for her, but gosh......I'm so JEALOUS!! :wacko: 

Anyway, enough of me ranting on. 
I hope all you ladies are ok. Each of you are strong, beautiful & courageous xxx 

Much love x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies 

I finally got my af after 8 weeks was going insane wonderin what was going on but now feel better knowing my body is getting back to normal...gonna start ttc again...using opks and then look into our second round of icsi to hopefully start in jan...dh wants to start in the new year hes had enough of this year and so have i tbh...so gonna get our follow consultation booked and find out how the next course of treatment may work and hope they have a different strategy.

Panda im thinking of u if u need a chat im here :hugs:

Dovkav good luck for thursday i love your fighting spirit and never giving up attitude its inspiring!!

TTC and Baby gl with your meds.

Frisky i know how u feel about the sister in law im going through the same thing was with her last week and we would of only been a month apart and she had a lovely bump :cry:it was hard we will get there lets try and stay positive...sorry to hear your dh is going away again...maybe having a fresh start like me for 2014 will keep u going :hugs:

Ladies lets keep calm and stay positive xx


----------



## babybemine

So far things went ok. At time of iui my follicles were nice and big. Both in the 20's. So far I have just been achey. I have a fibroid that is apparently not in the way of anything but it is achey.


----------



## Tink80

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Tink how is everything?x

Hi, hon! Things are well over here. Little Eva is coming up on 3 months now, I can't believe how time is flying. She's become reallly vocal and smiles and laughs now which is tons of fun. She's also starting to teethe so a bit fussy as well and she goes good stretches of sleep, only problem is she's got her days and nights mixed up:dohh: I feel like I've gotten the hang of being a mom though..it's all kind of make it up as you go along type stuff but I can feel myself being more confident with experience as the weeks go by:thumbup:

I'm glad to hear your body is going back to normal after your loss. It sounds like not only has some physical healing has happened but mental/emotional as well which is just as important, if not more. I'm sending a prayer that you get your sticky bean really soon whenever your heart is ready for that. It sounds like you're in a good place though and that makes me glad because I've thought of you :hugs:

I've been following this thread but not saying much. I'm really sensitive to how sometimes when you're TTC you don't want/feel like hearing about others pregnancy or babies and I don't want to make anyone feel like that. But I truly am wishing all you ladies lots of baby dust and pulling for all of you :dust: I know it's hard but try and keep faith :flower:

And, Panda, so sorry for your loss, friend :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Tink 

i cant believe baby eva is nearly 3 months wow time does really fly....im so pleased u have adapted your role as a mummy u sound like a natural :hugs:

Thank u for thinking of me thats really sweet....my head and heart are on the mend :kiss:

Hope the teething comes and goes quickly for u....keep in touch tink its lovely to hear how u and baby are getting on xxx


----------



## dovkav123

Thanks Trolley,
Today I had an ultrasound. CD8, 16mm follicle and uterine lining 8mm. 
Saturday HCG shot and ER on Monday. Here we come 3rd natural cycle IVF here we come!

Have you ever tried maca root powder? My spottting had stopped in just 3 months of using it. I took about 1500-2000mg a day just before O. I was diagnosed corpus luteus deficiency. Look at me know, we retrieved mature egg, fertilized....

Tink, congrats for your little pride and joy. I hope you'll experience the best moments of being a mother and enjoy every minute of it!
babymine, do you have a blood test scheduled. When is it?

I and my hubby went to church today and lit a candle and asked God to love us stronger and show us a smoother and faster way to a miracle. I prayed for all the girls I know and don't know, to all couples who are facing such a difficult journey.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> babymine, good luck with IUI. How is your 2ww? How are you feeling?I hope this is your month! WE need some hope on this thread.
> 
> ttcbaby, you are on blood thinners, good way to go! Thrombofilia could be the reason of your losses. How are you feeling? I hope the shots are not so painful.
> Big step ahead! I am sending you :dust:
> Trolly, good to have a brake. I am glad you are back.
> 
> gloria, panda, frisky, how are you girls doing?
> 
> Live is too short -no time sleeping. No break for me. 3rd natural IVF on the way. That's how wonderful thing about that!
> Hopefuly that will be it! I know a lot about my body, I know how to increase my chances. Hopefully I'll see my nice follie growing on ultrasound on Thursday.

My blood doesn't like DH's blood. I develop antibodies against his T-Cells. Could have been the cause of our losses. Hopefully this new concoction works for us! I'm very hopeful! Thanks for the baby dust!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

friskyfish said:


> Hello everyone, how are we all doing?
> 
> Dovkav, I like your positive attitude.....I hope you see what you want to see on Thursday xxx
> 
> Trolley, hey lady :) good to hear from you, I hope your doing ok after your sad loss :hugs:
> 
> I still havnt read back through all the posts to the ins & outs of what's been happening with everybody, I keep meaning to. I see we are all still hanging in there though, in hope of our miracles
> 
> My tww came to an end last week. Period bang on time....I'm now booked in for my 21 day blood test in a few weeks, hopefully I'll get some answers. My husband is only back once now before Xmas, so there is no chance on this earth I will fall pregnant. I'm hoping in the the time he's away, I can crack on with whatever tests are needed & move forward with this.
> I'm going to be 34 in December, I always thought I'd fall pregnant before I was 33!! Haha how wrong I was. :(
> 
> Sister in law rang last week to tell me she's expecting.....happy for her, but gosh......I'm so JEALOUS!! :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, enough of me ranting on.
> I hope all you ladies are ok. Each of you are strong, beautiful & courageous xxx
> 
> Much love x

Sorry you got AF frisky but at least it was right on time. I always find that comforting knowing my body is working properly. I think a break is just what you all need...fresh start for the new year. Sounds like a great plan! And i always thought i was going to be preggers before 30 and look how wrong i was! Course my life course changed a bit with a divorce that I didn't expect and a new hubby so life changes and it doesn't care how old or young you are. 
Sorry you got yet more pregnancy news from a close person. I know you're happy for them but it still TOTALLY SUCKS! Yeah...i said it. We all feel it.
:dust: to you girl!!! Can't wait to see your BFP someday!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I finally got my af after 8 weeks was going insane wonderin what was going on but now feel better knowing my body is getting back to normal...gonna start ttc again...using opks and then look into our second round of icsi to hopefully start in jan...dh wants to start in the new year hes had enough of this year and so have i tbh...so gonna get our follow consultation booked and find out how the next course of treatment may work and hope they have a different strategy.
> 
> Panda im thinking of u if u need a chat im here :hugs:
> 
> Dovkav good luck for thursday i love your fighting spirit and never giving up attitude its inspiring!!
> 
> TTC and Baby gl with your meds.
> 
> Frisky i know how u feel about the sister in law im going through the same thing was with her last week and we would of only been a month apart and she had a lovely bump :cry:it was hard we will get there lets try and stay positive...sorry to hear your dh is going away again...maybe having a fresh start like me for 2014 will keep u going :hugs:
> 
> Ladies lets keep calm and stay positive xx

Yay, i'm glad you finally got AF! Now you can get back to normal with your body and trying again! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> So far things went ok. At time of iui my follicles were nice and big. Both in the 20's. So far I have just been achey. I have a fibroid that is apparently not in the way of anything but it is achey.

Yay, sounds like great news. :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Thanks Trolley,
> Today I had an ultrasound. CD8, 16mm follicle and uterine lining 8mm.
> Saturday HCG shot and ER on Monday. Here we come 3rd natural cycle IVF here we come!
> 
> Have you ever tried maca root powder? My spottting had stopped in just 3 months of using it. I took about 1500-2000mg a day just before O. I was diagnosed corpus luteus deficiency. Look at me know, we retrieved mature egg, fertilized....
> 
> Tink, congrats for your little pride and joy. I hope you'll experience the best moments of being a mother and enjoy every minute of it!
> babymine, do you have a blood test scheduled. When is it?
> 
> I and my hubby went to church today and lit a candle and asked God to love us stronger and show us a smoother and faster way to a miracle. I prayed for all the girls I know and don't know, to all couples who are facing such a difficult journey.

Best of luck to you sweetie!!! I am praying for you guys!!! :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

ttcbabyisom said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> babymine, good luck with IUI. How is your 2ww? How are you feeling?I hope this is your month! WE need some hope on this thread.
> 
> ttcbaby, you are on blood thinners, good way to go! Thrombofilia could be the reason of your losses. How are you feeling? I hope the shots are not so painful.
> Big step ahead! I am sending you :dust:
> Trolly, good to have a brake. I am glad you are back.
> 
> gloria, panda, frisky, how are you girls doing?
> 
> Live is too short -no time sleeping. No break for me. 3rd natural IVF on the way. That's how wonderful thing about that!
> Hopefuly that will be it! I know a lot about my body, I know how to increase my chances. Hopefully I'll see my nice follie growing on ultrasound on Thursday.
> 
> My blood doesn't like DH's blood. I develop antibodies against his T-Cells. Could have been the cause of our losses. Hopefully this new concoction works for us! I'm very hopeful! Thanks for the baby dust!Click to expand...

That's interesting. T-cells (natural killer cells) can cause some problems.
Would you be so kind and tell me all the tests your dr. did for you and for your DH. How did they tested your T-cells? How do you treat it?
I am rhesus minus and I don't know my dh blood type. Maybe that's important too.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> babymine, good luck with IUI. How is your 2ww? How are you feeling?I hope this is your month! WE need some hope on this thread.
> 
> ttcbaby, you are on blood thinners, good way to go! Thrombofilia could be the reason of your losses. How are you feeling? I hope the shots are not so painful.
> Big step ahead! I am sending you :dust:
> Trolly, good to have a brake. I am glad you are back.
> 
> gloria, panda, frisky, how are you girls doing?
> 
> Live is too short -no time sleeping. No break for me. 3rd natural IVF on the way. That's how wonderful thing about that!
> Hopefuly that will be it! I know a lot about my body, I know how to increase my chances. Hopefully I'll see my nice follie growing on ultrasound on Thursday.
> 
> My blood doesn't like DH's blood. I develop antibodies against his T-Cells. Could have been the cause of our losses. Hopefully this new concoction works for us! I'm very hopeful! Thanks for the baby dust! Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting. T-cells (natural killer cells) can cause some problems.
> Would you be so kind and tell me all the tests your dr. did for you and for your DH. How did they tested your T-cells? How do you treat it?
> I am rhesus minus and I don't know my dh blood type. Maybe that's important too.Click to expand...

We just had two separate blood tests done. One was called the Antiphospholipid Antibody Screening Profile and the other was called Flow Cytometry Crossmatch. Results yielded positive for the cytometry test so treatment plan is to take baby aspirin, heparin and prometrium. It was positive which means that I make antibodies against his T-cells; everything else was normal. They took two vials from DH and three from me and just called us a week later with these results. I'm B RH+ and hubby is O- I think so we're good on that front.


----------



## dovkav123

Thank you so much for a detailed info. 
I hope and pray that this is your month. 
What a great dr. you have! He must have lots of experience with situation like yours.
You've been diagnosed and treated.
:dust:

I tested my O yesterday 2 times and LH hasn't spyked. It 's very good. I did HCG Ovitrel trigger yesterday and this morning I tested my pregnancy. 2 beautiful lines. First time in my life! Worth a photo.
Everything as scheduled so far.
Tomorrow is an egg colection.
Have a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Thank you so much for a detailed info.
> I hope and pray that this is your month.
> What a great dr. you have! He must have lots of experience with situation like yours.
> You've been diagnosed and treated.
> :dust:
> 
> I tested my O yesterday 2 times and LH hasn't spyked. It 's very good. I did HCG Ovitrel trigger yesterday and this morning I tested my pregnancy. 2 beautiful lines. First time in my life! Worth a photo.
> Everything as scheduled so far.
> Tomorrow is an egg colection.
> Have a beautiful Sunday!

So you got a positive pregnancy test or OV test? I'm confused. I think you are saying positive for O so yay! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## dovkav123

ttcbabyisom said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for a detailed info.
> I hope and pray that this is your month.
> What a great dr. you have! He must have lots of experience with situation like yours.
> You've been diagnosed and treated.
> :dust:
> 
> I tested my O yesterday 2 times and LH hasn't spyked. It 's very good. I did HCG Ovitrel trigger yesterday and this morning I tested my pregnancy. 2 beautiful lines. First time in my life! Worth a photo.
> Everything as scheduled so far.
> Tomorrow is an egg colection.
> Have a beautiful Sunday!
> 
> So you got a positive pregnancy test or OV test? I'm confused. I think you are saying positive for O so yay! Good luck this cycle!Click to expand...

HCG trigger gives you false positive pregnancy test. I did it to make sure it's in my body. It tirggers O and an egg loosins up from the follicle wall so it can be aspirated with a needle.
Yes! WE have an eggy and we're hoping and praying it will fertilise tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for a detailed info.
> I hope and pray that this is your month.
> What a great dr. you have! He must have lots of experience with situation like yours.
> You've been diagnosed and treated.
> :dust:
> 
> I tested my O yesterday 2 times and LH hasn't spyked. It 's very good. I did HCG Ovitrel trigger yesterday and this morning I tested my pregnancy. 2 beautiful lines. First time in my life! Worth a photo.
> Everything as scheduled so far.
> Tomorrow is an egg colection.
> Have a beautiful Sunday!
> 
> So you got a positive pregnancy test or OV test? I'm confused. I think you are saying positive for O so yay! Good luck this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> HCG trigger gives you false positive pregnancy test. I did it to make sure it's in my body. It tirggers O and an egg loosins up from the follicle wall so it can be aspirated with a needle.
> Yes! WE have an eggy and we're hoping and praying it will fertilise tomorrow!Click to expand...

Gotcha! Best of luck sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## babybemine

10 dpo today. Have strange cramping, heartburn, fuller bb's, stuffiness and a migraine. blah


----------



## dovkav123

I want those symptoms, I love to hear them! THey sound like music to my ear!
ttcbaby any symptoms?
I hope October will bring a fruitful basket of July 2014 babies to this thread!
my eggy got fertilised and transfer tomorrow at 10.:happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> 10 dpo today. Have strange cramping, heartburn, fuller bb's, stuffiness and a migraine. blah

Sounds like perfect pregnancy symptoms! i pray for your bfp!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> I want those symptoms, I love to hear them! THey sound like music to my ear!
> ttcbaby any symptoms?
> I hope October will bring a fruitful basket of July 2014 babies to this thread!
> my eggy got fertilised and transfer tomorrow at 10.:happydance:

no crazy symptoms to speak of...nothing i would get excited about since i seem to have these same "pregnancy" symtpoms every month. i've learned to not get excited about them.

Excited to hear how your cycle goes this month! :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Hi everyone. Thanks for the kind words. I took a mini-break and it feels like ages but I know it's really only been like a week or two. I am sad some days, but really trying to re-enforce the positive thoughts. 

Doctor wanted to wait until I had period but I asked if I could start Lupron before expected period because I am worried about cycle happening too close to the holidays, so she is having me come in Saturday morning to see if I ovulated (via progesterone level). If yes, then I can start Lupron and wait for period to come. If no, I'll check back every few days to see when I ovulate again.

My body feels better, but I don't know how it's going to react and if my cycle will still be normal since the m/c was so early.

Catching up on all your progress now! I am glad to see everyone moving forward with new info and new hope. Welcome back Trolley. I'm glad your cycles have regulated and you are feeling ready again.


----------



## babybemine

woke up to some bleeding today. pretty early for bleeding. Hoping it is something else besides AF. FX still.


----------



## dovkav123

panadafan. we missed you! I am glad you're healing and going forward towards your goal. Maybe you should not rush into FET. Let your body recover.
babymine, your symptoms are unussual to you, it is a food sign. I hope this is your month!

I am 2days after 2day transfer and feeling good. I am on a bedrest. Taking easy. No cramping like last month, kinda wird activity around cervix. I hope it's something good.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> panadafan. we missed you! I am glad you're healing and going forward towards your goal. Maybe you should not rush into FET. Let your body recover.
> babymine, your symptoms are unussual to you, it is a food sign. I hope this is your month!
> 
> I am 2days after 2day transfer and feeling good. I am on a bedrest. Taking easy. No cramping like last month, kinda wird activity around cervix. I hope it's something good.

i have EVERYTHING crossed for you dov!!! :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

Took a blood test. Office didn't call me to let me know the results. Hopefully find out tomorrow. Thinking I am out.


----------



## dovkav123

Thinking of you, you're in!:flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Took a blood test. Office didn't call me to let me know the results. Hopefully find out tomorrow. Thinking I am out.

Oh i hope not. I will think positive thought for you for tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> panadafan. we missed you! I am glad you're healing and going forward towards your goal. Maybe you should not rush into FET. Let your body recover.
> babymine, your symptoms are unussual to you, it is a food sign. I hope this is your month!
> 
> I am 2days after 2day transfer and feeling good. I am on a bedrest. Taking easy. No cramping like last month, kinda wird activity around cervix. I hope it's something good.[/QUOTE
> 
> hello everyone.. hope sorry have been MIA i have not much to report just waiting for my 1st u/s after loss d&c and hope its all looking good for me to take a plunge again soon..
> 
> Dovkav praying and kmfx for you :hugs:


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> panadafan. we missed you! I am glad you're healing and going forward towards your goal. Maybe you should not rush into FET. Let your body recover.
> babymine, your symptoms are unussual to you, it is a food sign. I hope this is your month!
> 
> I am 2days after 2day transfer and feeling good. I am on a bedrest. Taking easy. No cramping like last month, kinda wird activity around cervix. I hope it's something good.[/QUOTE
> 
> hello everyone.. hope all are doing well. Sorry have been MIA i have not much to report just waiting for my 1st u/s after loss d&c and hope its all looking good for me to take a plunge again soon..
> 
> Dovkav praying and kmfx for you :hugs:


----------



## gloria33

babybemine said:


> Took a blood test. Office didn't call me to let me know the results. Hopefully find out tomorrow. Thinking I am out.

im sure you are still in:thumbup: kmfx


----------



## babybemine

Sadly I am out and have already started my next cycle of femara. Oh well at least my last cycle was over fast


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Im sorry to hear that baby...fingers crossed it will hppen soon.

Dovkav how u feeling got everythin crossed for u!!

Panda and gloria lots of hugs to u both...i think waiting for one af helps get your body/head back to normal.

Ive just booked my appointment for our second round of icsi...not untill the 25th of nov and fx we can start our treatment in jan...i had to wait for 3 afs before they would start treatment on me again and didnt fancy doing it in dec...new start to the year fxd 

Hows everyone else doing?xxx


----------



## dovkav123

I am glad you don't give up easy and trying again. Go Trolley, GO!
I am 4th day post transfer and my temp droped. Progesterone kicking in. I had a Nose bleed today and congestion(since yesterday).
I agree with you wait till January. December is a risky time, too many parties and fun in the clinc:xmas12:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Sadly I am out and have already started my next cycle of femara. Oh well at least my last cycle was over fast

Sorry you're out baby. :-( Good luck for next cycle!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Im sorry to hear that baby...fingers crossed it will hppen soon.
> 
> Dovkav how u feeling got everythin crossed for u!!
> 
> Panda and gloria lots of hugs to u both...i think waiting for one af helps get your body/head back to normal.
> 
> Ive just booked my appointment for our second round of icsi...not untill the 25th of nov and fx we can start our treatment in jan...i had to wait for 3 afs before they would start treatment on me again and didnt fancy doing it in dec...new start to the year fxd
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?xxx

Trolley, i've been thinking about you honey. I'm glad you have your next round of icsi on the books! That sucks having to wait for so many AF's. I hate they make us do that. Maybe it's a good thing...to give our minds and bodies a much needed break. :dust:


----------



## gloria33

babybemine said:


> Sadly I am out and have already started my next cycle of femara. Oh well at least my last cycle was over fast

y

Im sorry baby praying for your next cycle to be a success..


----------



## panda fan

Baby, sorry about your AF. Glad your new cycle is already on the way. 
ttcbabyisom, your new doc sounds great. How are things going?
Dov? Is it test time? Praying for good news for you.

So I plunged right in. My progesterone test said I ovulated so they let me start the Lupron right away. I had my baseline Wed(yesterday) but hadn't gotten my period yet so they postponed it until next Wed although she said everything looked good and lining was thick and probably getting ready to shed. Started spotting today so will be able to get another cycle in before the holidays. If this one doesn't work, I am going to try taking time off work and doing some new supplements to help egg quality (I am reading good things about DHEA?) and overall health (like juicing and more regular acupuncture). I will wait until end of January to start again.

It's been happy sad here with LOTS of friends announcing they are pregnant or giving birth to their 1st or 2nd children. It's joyous yet difficult for me because it's about 8 of my closest friends and my husband's sister is due any day with her 2nd. It's hard to see that and feel guilty when it makes you a little bit sad even though you are so happy for them. Also, makes it hard to keep mind off things. But overall I am great and looking forward to trying again.

Trolly, gloria, and others who are getting ready for another cycle, I am glad you are feeling ready and excited. I can't wait to hear more updates.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Baby, sorry about your AF. Glad your new cycle is already on the way.
> ttcbabyisom, your new doc sounds great. How are things going?
> Dov? Is it test time? Praying for good news for you.
> 
> So I plunged right in. My progesterone test said I ovulated so they let me start the Lupron right away. I had my baseline Wed(yesterday) but hadn't gotten my period yet so they postponed it until next Wed although she said everything looked good and lining was thick and probably getting ready to shed. Started spotting today so will be able to get another cycle in before the holidays. If this one doesn't work, I am going to try taking time off work and doing some new supplements to help egg quality (I am reading good things about DHEA?) and overall health (like juicing and more regular acupuncture). I will wait until end of January to start again.
> 
> It's been happy sad here with LOTS of friends announcing they are pregnant or giving birth to their 1st or 2nd children. It's joyous yet difficult for me because it's about 8 of my closest friends and my husband's sister is due any day with her 2nd. It's hard to see that and feel guilty when it makes you a little bit sad even though you are so happy for them. Also, makes it hard to keep mind off things. But overall I am great and looking forward to trying again.
> 
> Trolly, gloria, and others who are getting ready for another cycle, I am glad you are feeling ready and excited. I can't wait to hear more updates.

Hi there panda! Things are pretty good. I just finished my femara yesterday so have an ultrasound on Tuesday to check my follicles so hopefully they've matured and are ready for the HCG trigger shot! Then I start back on my heparin injections the 9th and progesterone the 10th and then just wait, wait, wait!  I'm very hopeful this cycle so we shall see.

Sounds like you're doing well and jumping right in on another cycle so yay! I hope this is it for you girl!

Sorry to hear about all those dang pregnancy and baby announcements around you. It just stinks. :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

In two week wait. Had 23 mm follie on day of iui. Started on synthroid. Will be starting progesterone on sunday.


----------



## panda fan

That's exciting babybemine! I'm hoping this is the one for you. You sound so upbeat and that's half the battle. Your mind and body are in tune :) Go baby go!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> I am glad you don't give up easy and trying again. Go Trolley, GO!
> I am 4th day post transfer and my temp droped. Progesterone kicking in. I had a Nose bleed today and congestion(since yesterday).
> I agree with you wait till January. December is a risky time, too many parties and fun in the clinc:xmas12:

Hey Dov, you stopped charting, what's going on?! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> In two week wait. Had 23 mm follie on day of iui. Started on synthroid. Will be starting progesterone on sunday.

Woohoo, that's awesome baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'll be 34 in 17 days...yuck!


----------



## babybemine

Mild cramping dpo 4....hopeful.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Mild cramping dpo 4....hopeful.

Hope is all we have and a great place to be! :dust:


----------



## dovkav123

girls!
I got BFN on the 3rd natural IVF last month. ( IvF #1 i don't count, we didn't find an egg.)
So this month we'll be my 3rd try to transfer another perfect embryo.

I am glad to report you that I have made the best decision ever to change the clinics.

CD9, 16mm follicle R (1st IVF follie was on right side-no egg found), uterine lining 7mm.

HCG trigger on Sunday 11pm and ER on Tuesday at 10:30am

Good outcomes of the appointment with a new RE

1. She said it is in nature that for healthy couples get preggo naturally 20% each months. If embie is in me, we consider we are the healthy couple. With one egg we still have small 20% chance. if you have 2 ET than you've got 40%.

2. Trombofilia, immunity problems, autoimmunity and treatment for them with steroids and intralipids, heparin she did it and no good results. I didn't push for that yest. I hate taking drugs, this is my last resort.

3. She offered to have a night before ET, the studies are done and the outcome is positive. Sperm can aid implantation.

4. She adviced me to take another HCG trigger shot the day of ET. it may help with implantation.

5. She accepted our old infectious diseases tests from the other clinic, we are so happy about it! My old clinic had to redo the tests. It's there stinky policy.

6. This clinic has a little room that I can take my pants off! None of this comfort in my old clinic!!!

7. She told us to save up for 2 days for SA.

8. Progesterone taken orally liver removes 90% of it and only 10% stays. Probably I have a very sufficient liver it does a good job and doesn't give me hormone side effects. I guess it overworked for the past 3 months so I'll let her rest a bit. I'll take one vagnal and 2 oral this time.

9. She told me to come with a full bladder. Finally I met someone sane. Old clinic didn't care about this matter.

10. She doesn't use any painkillers for ER for natural IVF. I am going for it!!!! I am nervous a bit, but I am going for it! Who know, maybe voltaren is also to blame for failed IVF?

11. She didn't do my blood work, 16mm is quit early for O, so she'll look on Tuesday if the follicle is still there.

12. My old clinic had a baby delivery center next door. Looking at preggo women and newborns was really depressing to me. Esspecially on the day of negative beta.

And the final thing that blew my mind and gave me huuuuge hope was her words:"I saw on the ultrasound that you have anteflexed uterus. A difficuts one for ET."BINGO! This is the reason I failed my 2 IVF, hysteroscopy, countless amounts of U/S with counless amounts of different doctors! And no one noticed that my uterus is different!!! No one noticed I need a special, qualified ET!! Only me, my hubby saw what was going on! They keep puting embryo in the wrong place..

Anteflexed Uterus that leans forwards over the top of the bladder. I read that you are born with this or it is complicaton of the childbirth. It should not cause infertility problems.


We'll pay tripple for this cycle. But it's worthy every penny. For who else we'll spend this money? 
I am glad that I'll see only one RE. She does U/S, ER and ET. This is a private clinic and a private, specific and personal aproach! 

I Also take VIT E 1000mg before O, than reduce to 300mg, Q-10 more than 100mg, Green tea extract, Fish oil 3g a day.Vit D 3000 IE a day. THis is my protocol for my IVF and hoping to this helps me to reduce overactive immunity and to reduce overall inflammation. I also limit dairy, removed sugar from my diet, very low salt and no fried foods.

Babymine and ttcbaby hoping and praying for a possible little happy bean growing in you.

Panda, how are you? do you have any specific days for your transfer? Is it this month? Are we IVF gals again? Sorry for your heartache about the babies around you. I know it is a sweet for them and bitter for us to hear all kind of baby news. I am sure we are on the right track and we''ll get our joys in our arms very soon.

TTC baby, I'll be 34 on 26th of December. WE are so young and fruitful, I am sure we'll help to increase population by the end of this year!
TTCbaby, fantastic BD record on FF. That's the way to go!
Do you have any side effects from your meds?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> girls!
> I got BFN on the 3rd natural IVF last month. ( IvF #1 i don't count, we didn't find an egg.)
> So this month we'll be my 3rd try to transfer another perfect embryo.
> 
> I am glad to report you that I have made the best decision ever to change the clinics.
> 
> CD9, 16mm follicle R (1st IVF follie was on right side-no egg found), uterine lining 7mm.
> 
> HCG trigger on Sunday 11pm and ER on Tuesday at 10:30am
> 
> Good outcomes of the appointment with a new RE
> 
> 1. She said it is in nature that for healthy couples get preggo naturally 20% each months. If embie is in me, we consider we are the healthy couple. With one egg we still have small 20% chance. if you have 2 ET than you've got 40%.
> 
> 2. Trombofilia, immunity problems, autoimmunity and treatment for them with steroids and intralipids, heparin she did it and no good results. I didn't push for that yest. I hate taking drugs, this is my last resort.
> 
> 3. She offered to have a night before ET, the studies are done and the outcome is positive. Sperm can aid implantation.
> 
> 4. She adviced me to take another HCG trigger shot the day of ET. it may help with implantation.
> 
> 5. She accepted our old infectious diseases tests from the other clinic, we are so happy about it! My old clinic had to redo the tests. It's there stinky policy.
> 
> 6. This clinic has a little room that I can take my pants off! None of this comfort in my old clinic!!!
> 
> 7. She told us to save up for 2 days for SA.
> 
> 8. Progesterone taken orally liver removes 90% of it and only 10% stays. Probably I have a very sufficient liver it does a good job and doesn't give me hormone side effects. I guess it overworked for the past 3 months so I'll let her rest a bit. I'll take one vagnal and 2 oral this time.
> 
> 9. She told me to come with a full bladder. Finally I met someone sane. Old clinic didn't care about this matter.
> 
> 10. She doesn't use any painkillers for ER for natural IVF. I am going for it!!!! I am nervous a bit, but I am going for it! Who know, maybe voltaren is also to blame for failed IVF?
> 
> 11. She didn't do my blood work, 16mm is quit early for O, so she'll look on Tuesday if the follicle is still there.
> 
> 12. My old clinic had a baby delivery center next door. Looking at preggo women and newborns was really depressing to me. Esspecially on the day of negative beta.
> 
> And the final thing that blew my mind and gave me huuuuge hope was her words:"I saw on the ultrasound that you have anteflexed uterus. A difficuts one for ET."BINGO! This is the reason I failed my 2 IVF, hysteroscopy, countless amounts of U/S with counless amounts of different doctors! And no one noticed that my uterus is different!!! No one noticed I need a special, qualified ET!! Only me, my hubby saw what was going on! They keep puting embryo in the wrong place..
> 
> Anteflexed Uterus that leans forwards over the top of the bladder. I read that you are born with this or it is complicaton of the childbirth. It should not cause infertility problems.
> 
> 
> We'll pay tripple for this cycle. But it's worthy every penny. For who else we'll spend this money?
> I am glad that I'll see only one RE. She does U/S, ER and ET. This is a private clinic and a private, specific and personal aproach!
> 
> I Also take VIT E 1000mg before O, than reduce to 300mg, Q-10 more than 100mg, Green tea extract, Fish oil 3g a day.Vit D 3000 IE a day. THis is my protocol for my IVF and hoping to this helps me to reduce overactive immunity and to reduce overall inflammation. I also limit dairy, removed sugar from my diet, very low salt and no fried foods.
> 
> Babymine and ttcbaby hoping and praying for a possible little happy bean growing in you.
> 
> Panda, how are you? do you have any specific days for your transfer? Is it this month? Are we IVF gals again? Sorry for your heartache about the babies around you. I know it is a sweet for them and bitter for us to hear all kind of baby news. I am sure we are on the right track and we''ll get our joys in our arms very soon.
> 
> TTC baby, I'll be 34 on 26th of December. WE are so young and fruitful, I am sure we'll help to increase population by the end of this year!
> TTCbaby, fantastic BD record on FF. That's the way to go!
> Do you have any side effects from your meds?

Wow, sounds like you made the right decision to change clinics! Awesome. I have so much hope for you this cycle! :hugs:

I know we're still so young...i just feel that dang clock ticking! Ugh.

Thanks for the props for our BD record!  The only reason we didn't BD the one day in the middle was because doc said not to the day of trigger. He, he...

Not really any side effects of the meds this cycle so grateful for that. I heard femara has way less side effects than clomid so i was excited about that. Maybe just a headache here and there and hot flashes, but nothing else really. Been having some major uterus pain the last few days but they said that was normal after the hcg trigger. Gosh i hope it worked for us this month! we are both so hopeful. it will be sad to get a negative the day of my bday in 10 days but oh well...if so, i'll just move on to cycle 22 and i'll get my hope back again.


----------



## panda fan

Babybemine, good luck on your 2ww. I am sending lots of happy thoughts for good news!

Dov, so glad you found even more answers and info and it sounds like a lot more hope and a lot less anxiety with the new RE. I am excited for you for this next natural IVF cycle.

Well, despite all tests showing I ovulated normally, my period waited 2 more weeks than usual to show up. I've been on the Lupron for a long time now. Finally got a normal AF though and I have my baseline Thursday, expected to start stims Friday. So far everything looks good. Downside is that retrieval is now going to land day before or day of Thanksgiving so my plans to go visit my sister in Virginia are now a no go. Family understands though so hubby and I will stay in and make a tiny turkey. I am hoping it will help me relax.

Since my work is freelance, I am also finishing this job (tomorrow is my last day) and I am happy to have time off. I can really relax now and try to stay healthy and rested. No crazy bosses giving me anxiety problems this time.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Babybemine, good luck on your 2ww. I am sending lots of happy thoughts for good news!
> 
> Dov, so glad you found even more answers and info and it sounds like a lot more hope and a lot less anxiety with the new RE. I am excited for you for this next natural IVF cycle.
> 
> Well, despite all tests showing I ovulated normally, my period waited 2 more weeks than usual to show up. I've been on the Lupron for a long time now. Finally got a normal AF though and I have my baseline Thursday, expected to start stims Friday. So far everything looks good. Downside is that retrieval is now going to land day before or day of Thanksgiving so my plans to go visit my sister in Virginia are now a no go. Family understands though so hubby and I will stay in and make a tiny turkey. I am hoping it will help me relax.
> 
> Since my work is freelance, I am also finishing this job (tomorrow is my last day) and I am happy to have time off. I can really relax now and try to stay healthy and rested. No crazy bosses giving me anxiety problems this time.

oh boo for late arrival of AF but sounds like things are moving along nicely. That stinks though about thanksgiving but glad everyone understands. And yay for being done with job so you can relax a little more without those pesky bosses driving you crazy! Yay!


----------



## babybemine

so far 2 bfn(yesterday and the day before). dpo 11 cd 26 right now. Last cycle I had already started my af on this day so either it is on its way or my bfp is yet to come.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> so far 2 bfn(yesterday and the day before). dpo 11 cd 26 right now. Last cycle I had already started my af on this day so either it is on its way or my bfp is yet to come.

Boo! But you're still early. Your BFP could most certainly still be on the way!!!


----------



## dovkav123

Hi girls!
I'll be horrible selfish right now and just tell you short note that everything went smoothly today. 
One egg was found in the 24mm follicle.
Sperm was very good, no ICSI
I was a hero today. ER without a pain killer. Needle poke hurt only a second. Just cramping more than ussual later.
WE are doing 2dt. 
I have very good feelings about this new clinic and my new RE!


----------



## panda fan

Congrats dov and good luck on transfer!

ttcbabyisom, hope your 2ww ends in a happy birthday surprise!!!!

babybemine, still early, seems like maybe no major AF signs? that's good. I'm hoping for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Hi girls!
> I'll be horrible selfish right now and just tell you short note that everything went smoothly today.
> One egg was found in the 24mm follicle.
> Sperm was very good, no ICSI
> I was a hero today. ER without a pain killer. Needle poke hurt only a second. Just cramping more than ussual later.
> WE are doing 2dt.
> I have very good feelings about this new clinic and my new RE!

Yay, this all sounds very good! can't wait for your results!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hope your all well

Dovkav very pleased everything went well for u today u were very brave keeping everything crossed for uxx

TTC u r in the 2ww how u feeling huni...love your profile pic your a beaut...i got everything crossed for uxx

Panda how u doing?And baby fingers crossed for u and all of us actually we need a bfp before xmas on this thread that would be just great!!
xx
Im trying to keep a pma but tbh im having good days and bad my cycles are all over the place ive become a poas addict and its been sending me nuts i was a week late for af this month but she has got me good style now and i really feel like throwing the towel in atm...the only thing keeping me going is our follow up consulation on the 25th and im hoping that will give me my mojo back fxd...untill then wine and chocolate is keeping me going...fresh start monday i think grrr xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well
> 
> Dovkav very pleased everything went well for u today u were very brave keeping everything crossed for uxx
> 
> TTC u r in the 2ww how u feeling huni...love your profile pic your a beaut...i got everything crossed for uxx
> 
> Panda how u doing?And baby fingers crossed for u and all of us actually we need a bfp before xmas on this thread that would be just great!!
> xx
> Im trying to keep a pma but tbh im having good days and bad my cycles are all over the place ive become a poas addict and its been sending me nuts i was a week late for af this month but she has got me good style now and i really feel like throwing the towel in atm...the only thing keeping me going is our follow up consulation on the 25th and im hoping that will give me my mojo back fxd...untill then wine and chocolate is keeping me going...fresh start monday i think grrr xxx

Thank you Trolley! What a sweetie! :hugs:
I'm feeling super anxious and impatient right now! But soon enough i'll know if this cycle worked or not.
I've been thinking about you and have been hoping you've been hanging in there but i know those first few months are the worst! Actually you never really get over this, it just starts to fade with time. I'm here for you girl. :hugs: i hope you get your mojo back soon!!! Wine and chocolate are MAGICAL! ;-) They've gotten me through a lot!!!


----------



## babybemine

the test I took on dpo10 must have been a very faint positive. it was a walmart cheepie and when I saw it I doubted what I saw because I figured the line should of been higher on the test.....but today I definitely have a faint positive and it is in the same spot. I go for a blood test on Friday. Hubby is staying hesitant.


----------



## dovkav123

Oh babymine, hoping and praying that your line will get darker and darker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TTCbaby I hope you'll join babymine this month too!
panda, we'll pray for our Christams magic!

Eggy didn't fertilize in 24 hours, so I asked if it could happen later. IVF lab maybe so they kept it one more day. This morning I called and we have bad news, no fertilization, but the good news that DH little swimmers are still alive after 48 hours.
I think I have a lazy right ovary. IVF #1 no egg was found and this cycle is finished.
This cycle i didn't heat my ovaries before EC and I didn't take maca root.


----------



## panda fan

babybemine, so excited for you! I had an inkling to come on here and check on your result today. There must be happy vibes out there! Looking forward to you getting a nice confirmation from the doc!


----------



## panda fan

dov, i'm so sorry about the no fertilization this time, but we know it can happen! It's a matter of patience for all of us now. 

Trolly, ttcbabyisom, me, dov. The great news is, we all know we can do it, we just need the stars to align for our sticky beans. Patience is so hard. I know. I've been riding the emotional roller coaster for 2 years now and it only gets harder as it gets closer to being real, yet still feels just out of reach. 

I'm praying for every one of us to keep our hope and get to that finish line and the joyous start of a new life to love.


----------



## gloria33

hi ladies sorry ive have been MIA. 

im kmfx for all of you baby, panda, dovkav,trolley ,babyisom.. sorry if ive missed any one.. pray for each of you to have a lovely rainbow..

I am now on a dummy cycle this month to check the base line and if all looks good ddec should be the transfer..


----------



## panda fan

gloria,

welcome back
hope your baseline looks great and you are all set for dec


----------



## babybemine

My beta is 66 at 4 weeks. Doc say it is good. We have to recheck on tuesday.


----------



## dovkav123

babybemine said:


> My beta is 66 at 4 weeks. Doc say it is good. We have to recheck on tuesday.

:happydance::dance::laugh2::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Congrats! You can make babies!

My eggy didn't fertilize. Sperm was great we went for IVF and that's what I wanted.
We'll think about the next round if we should do ICSI.

This cycle I didn't take maca, didn't massage, no heating pad and no castor oil. I am doing all those activities now and preparing my egg to be the best!


----------



## babybemine

Oh no dovkav. I am sorry this cycle did not work. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> the test I took on dpo10 must have been a very faint positive. it was a walmart cheepie and when I saw it I doubted what I saw because I figured the line should of been higher on the test.....but today I definitely have a faint positive and it is in the same spot. I go for a blood test on Friday. Hubby is staying hesitant.

Oh how exciting!!! I hope that lines gets darker!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Oh babymine, hoping and praying that your line will get darker and darker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TTCbaby I hope you'll join babymine this month too!
> panda, we'll pray for our Christams magic!
> 
> Eggy didn't fertilize in 24 hours, so I asked if it could happen later. IVF lab maybe so they kept it one more day. This morning I called and we have bad news, no fertilization, but the good news that DH little swimmers are still alive after 48 hours.
> I think I have a lazy right ovary. IVF #1 no egg was found and this cycle is finished.
> This cycle i didn't heat my ovaries before EC and I didn't take maca root.

Ugh dov, i'm so so sorry! Hang in there. I'm frustrated for you. That's great news about DH's spermies though. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

gloria33 said:


> hi ladies sorry ive have been MIA.
> 
> im kmfx for all of you baby, panda, dovkav,trolley ,babyisom.. sorry if ive missed any one.. pray for each of you to have a lovely rainbow..
> 
> I am now on a dummy cycle this month to check the base line and if all looks good ddec should be the transfer..

best of luck to you gloria!!! i have everything crossed for you for december!


----------



## panda fan

babybemine, hoping you get a great beta number today! 

i had my first ultrasound for IVF#2 after many false starts today and now I have a dominant follicle so I don't know what's going to happen. They may sacrifice it if the others keep growing or they may cancel. 

I'm exhausted and my estrogen is high so I'm crazy emotional. UGH!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

well ladies...as of tomorrow i'll officially be 34 and no longer "33 years young"... :-/ Man...didn't think i'd STILL be ttc. Best of luck to us all here! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## panda fan

Happy Birthday, ttcbabyisom! I'm hoping you get a wonderful birthday surprise. 

Are you going to test soon or are you waiting?


----------



## gloria33

ttcbabyisom said:


> well ladies...as of tomorrow i'll officially be 34 and no longer "33 years young"... :-/ Man...didn't think i'd STILL be ttc. Best of luck to us all here! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Happy birthday babyisom.. god bless you..


----------



## panda fan

good news today, no more dominant follicle, it's growth slowed down and the others caught up so nurse said everything looks "Great" and that the lining is "textbook perfect"

I'm so nervous for this IVF cycle after the last one was an "almost"
I hope I made the right decision to try again right away

going to take a nice bath with lavender oil tonight and try to relax


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Happy Birthday, ttcbabyisom! I'm hoping you get a wonderful birthday surprise.
> 
> Are you going to test soon or are you waiting?

thanks panda. I did not get my happy birthday surprise i was SO hoping for. I got stupid AF instead! :-( Got a BFN Wednesday morning and AF started shortly thereafter. Oh well...onto next cycle with round #2 of femara/letrazole and the rest of them.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> good news today, no more dominant follicle, it's growth slowed down and the others caught up so nurse said everything looks "Great" and that the lining is "textbook perfect"
> 
> I'm so nervous for this IVF cycle after the last one was an "almost"
> I hope I made the right decision to try again right away
> 
> going to take a nice bath with lavender oil tonight and try to relax

Yay, this all sounds fantastic panda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babybemine

Beta was 406. Getting an ultrasound on Monday.


----------



## panda fan

Babybemine! So excited for you!


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom said:


> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, ttcbabyisom! I'm hoping you get a wonderful birthday surprise.
> 
> Are you going to test soon or are you waiting?
> 
> thanks panda. I did not get my happy birthday surprise i was SO hoping for. I got stupid AF instead! :-( Got a BFN Wednesday morning and AF started shortly thereafter. Oh well...onto next cycle with round #2 of femara/letrazole and the rest of them.Click to expand...

:( well . . . the good news is . . . wine. wine is the good news ;) 
hope your next cycle gets to the good stuff quickly!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Beta was 406. Getting an ultrasound on Monday.

omg,that's awesome!!! hope everything looks good tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> happy birthday, ttcbabyisom! I'm hoping you get a wonderful birthday surprise.
> 
> Are you going to test soon or are you waiting?
> 
> thanks panda. I did not get my happy birthday surprise i was so hoping for. I got stupid af instead! :-( got a bfn wednesday morning and af started shortly thereafter. Oh well...onto next cycle with round #2 of femara/letrazole and the rest of them.Click to expand...
> 
> :( well . . . The good news is . . . Wine. Wine is the good news ;)
> hope your next cycle gets to the good stuff quickly!Click to expand...

amen!


----------



## babybemine

We saw the gestational sac and the yolk. Baby is measuring three days older then what lmp estimates.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> We saw the gestational sac and the yolk. Baby is measuring three days older then what lmp estimates.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> We saw the gestational sac and the yolk. Baby is measuring three days older then what lmp estimates.

Congrats baby...wish u a happy and healthy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

gloria33 said:


> hi ladies sorry ive have been MIA.
> 
> im kmfx for all of you baby, panda, dovkav,trolley ,babyisom.. sorry if ive missed any one.. pray for each of you to have a lovely rainbow..
> 
> I am now on a dummy cycle this month to check the base line and if all looks good ddec should be the transfer..

Got my fingers crossed for u huni...keep us updated...i start my 2nd cycle in jan :happydance:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ttcbabyisom said:


> well ladies...as of tomorrow i'll officially be 34 and no longer "33 years young"... :-/ Man...didn't think i'd STILL be ttc. Best of luck to us all here! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Happy belated birthday lovely...hope u had lots of wine :drunk:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> good news today, no more dominant follicle, it's growth slowed down and the others caught up so nurse said everything looks "Great" and that the lining is "textbook perfect"
> 
> I'm so nervous for this IVF cycle after the last one was an "almost"
> I hope I made the right decision to try again right away
> 
> going to take a nice bath with lavender oil tonight and try to relax

Great news huni...dont worry i know its harder said than done but try to keep that pma:hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to Christmas...

Quick update from me...we had our follow up consultation from our failed icsi treatment and the fs said the treatment/response was like textbook and reason it failed was chromosome abnormality and bad luck they also said this was the cause of our loss:cry:
I asked if we can do anything to help this not happening again and they said no its just luck!Wish they had more answers FFS:growlmad:

They said we should just get on with our next round of treatment they are not changing anything as i responded really well,was hoping for a alternative but hey they r the experts...so im starting the pill on the 10th of dec...first scan NYE and start injectables on New Years Day...EC around 22nd!!

Looking forward to 2014 New Year Fresh Start :happydance:


----------



## panda fan

That's such great news! Wishing happy and healthy months ahead to you and your little bean!


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to Christmas...
> 
> Quick update from me...we had our follow up consultation from our failed icsi treatment and the fs said the treatment/response was like textbook and reason it failed was chromosome abnormality and bad luck they also said this was the cause of our loss:cry:
> I asked if we can do anything to help this not happening again and they said no its just luck!Wish they had more answers FFS:growlmad:
> 
> They said we should just get on with our next round of treatment they are not changing anything as i responded really well,was hoping for a alternative but hey they r the experts...so im starting the pill on the 10th of dec...first scan NYE and start injectables on New Years Day...EC around 22nd!!
> 
> Looking forward to 2014 New Year Fresh Start :happydance:

we had very similar follow-ups. I know it's frustrating to hear that there's nothing you can do but try again, but also good news to hear that you responded well and probably will again. 

we rushed into the next cycle and I'll find out soon how that went. since the period was delayed, it seemed to throw off the response to the stims a little. we got 8 eggs retrieved so many less than last time but still a good number. have to call this afternoon to find out about fertilization. this part is so nerve-wracking, hoping that they are fertilizing and growing enough to make it to the transfer. praying for 2 healthy embies.


----------



## panda fan

only 3 fertilized but I am hoping that it's a matter of quality over quantity and hoping they are strong healthy embies.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> only 3 fertilized but I am hoping that it's a matter of quality over quantity and hoping they are strong healthy embies.

Hey thats great news huni....i got everything crossed for u...when is transfer?How exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well ladies...as of tomorrow i'll officially be 34 and no longer "33 years young"... :-/ Man...didn't think i'd STILL be ttc. Best of luck to us all here! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Happy belated birthday lovely...hope u had lots of wine :drunk:Click to expand...

I did but only because i got my negative that morning and then started AF a few hours later. So a glass of wine was definitely in order for dinner.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to Christmas...
> 
> Quick update from me...we had our follow up consultation from our failed icsi treatment and the fs said the treatment/response was like textbook and reason it failed was chromosome abnormality and bad luck they also said this was the cause of our loss:cry:
> I asked if we can do anything to help this not happening again and they said no its just luck!Wish they had more answers FFS:growlmad:
> 
> They said we should just get on with our next round of treatment they are not changing anything as i responded really well,was hoping for a alternative but hey they r the experts...so im starting the pill on the 10th of dec...first scan NYE and start injectables on New Years Day...EC around 22nd!!
> 
> Looking forward to 2014 New Year Fresh Start :happydance:

I will say a prayer for this next cycle for you trolley! i just know it's going to work!!! :hugs:


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> only 3 fertilized but I am hoping that it's a matter of quality over quantity and hoping they are strong healthy embies.

GL panda.. kmfx for you..:thumbup:


----------



## gloria33

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to Christmas...
> 
> Quick update from me...we had our follow up consultation from our failed icsi treatment and the fs said the treatment/response was like textbook and reason it failed was chromosome abnormality and bad luck they also said this was the cause of our loss:cry:
> I asked if we can do anything to help this not happening again and they said no its just luck!Wish they had more answers FFS:growlmad:
> 
> They said we should just get on with our next round of treatment they are not changing anything as i responded really well,was hoping for a alternative but hey they r the experts...so im starting the pill on the 10th of dec...first scan NYE and start injectables on New Years Day...EC around 22nd!!
> 
> Looking forward to 2014 New Year Fresh Start :happydance:

Hi trolley.. 

Soo excited for you.. :thumbup:

I had my appt on the 23rd.. the docs said the base line hasnt cured yet even though the thinckness was fine it still is not what they would like to work with..:cry:

I am now on meds that will shed the lining for nov and then dec and that should help with forming a good base and maybe we can look at the jan for the ET.. i soo pray and hope that im all cured by dec to goahead for the cycle soon after..


----------



## panda fan

i am so happy today. i was so nervous about calling today to see if i had any embies left that i made my husband call. 

such great news, 3 more divided and we have 6 total now. i can't believe it. i was bracing myself for a canceled cycle. i burst into tears at the good news. we get a transfer tomorrow. still know quality is more important but feel so much less anxious now.


----------



## panda fan

gloria33 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to Christmas...
> 
> Quick update from me...we had our follow up consultation from our failed icsi treatment and the fs said the treatment/response was like textbook and reason it failed was chromosome abnormality and bad luck they also said this was the cause of our loss:cry:
> I asked if we can do anything to help this not happening again and they said no its just luck!Wish they had more answers FFS:growlmad:
> 
> They said we should just get on with our next round of treatment they are not changing anything as i responded really well,was hoping for a alternative but hey they r the experts...so im starting the pill on the 10th of dec...first scan NYE and start injectables on New Years Day...EC around 22nd!!
> 
> Looking forward to 2014 New Year Fresh Start :happydance:
> 
> Hi trolley..
> 
> Soo excited for you.. :thumbup:
> 
> I had my appt on the 23rd.. the docs said the base line hasnt cured yet even though the thinckness was fine it still is not what they would like to work with..:cry:
> 
> I am now on meds that will shed the lining for nov and then dec and that should help with forming a good base and maybe we can look at the jan for the ET.. i soo pray and hope that im all cured by dec to goahead for the cycle soon after..Click to expand...

gloria,

sorry about your delay, i know that's frustrating, but, yes, nice fresh soft lining for you beans is a great way to start the new year.

best time to have to wait is the busy holidays. i'm sure it will fly by for you and trolley and i'm so excited for you girls. lucky 2014 to come!


----------



## panda fan

had 2 nice embies transferred Thanksgiving morning. now it's 2ww time.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> i am so happy today. i was so nervous about calling today to see if i had any embies left that i made my husband call.
> 
> such great news, 3 more divided and we have 6 total now. i can't believe it. i was bracing myself for a canceled cycle. i burst into tears at the good news. we get a transfer tomorrow. still know quality is more important but feel so much less anxious now.

I could cry right now i'm so excited for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

gloria33 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to Christmas...
> 
> Quick update from me...we had our follow up consultation from our failed icsi treatment and the fs said the treatment/response was like textbook and reason it failed was chromosome abnormality and bad luck they also said this was the cause of our loss:cry:
> I asked if we can do anything to help this not happening again and they said no its just luck!Wish they had more answers FFS:growlmad:
> 
> They said we should just get on with our next round of treatment they are not changing anything as i responded really well,was hoping for a alternative but hey they r the experts...so im starting the pill on the 10th of dec...first scan NYE and start injectables on New Years Day...EC around 22nd!!
> 
> Looking forward to 2014 New Year Fresh Start :happydance:
> 
> Hi trolley..
> 
> Soo excited for you.. :thumbup:
> 
> I had my appt on the 23rd.. the docs said the base line hasnt cured yet even though the thinckness was fine it still is not what they would like to work with..:cry:
> 
> I am now on meds that will shed the lining for nov and then dec and that should help with forming a good base and maybe we can look at the jan for the ET.. i soo pray and hope that im all cured by dec to goahead for the cycle soon after..Click to expand...

Hey Gloria sorry it didn't work out for u this month...but at least we can be jan buddies eeek x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> had 2 nice embies transferred Thanksgiving morning. now it's 2ww time.

:happydance:omg so happy for u....get cosy little mbs I'm keeping everything crossed for u but I just know your gonna get an early christmas present so pleased for u huni x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ttcbabyisom said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well ladies...as of tomorrow i'll officially be 34 and no longer "33 years young"... :-/ Man...didn't think i'd STILL be ttc. Best of luck to us all here! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Happy belated birthday lovely...hope u had lots of wine :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> I did but only because i got my negative that morning and then started AF a few hours later. So a glass of wine was definitely in order for dinner. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Sorry huni sending u lots of hugs...xxClick to expand...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well ladies...as of tomorrow i'll officially be 34 and no longer "33 years young"... :-/ Man...didn't think i'd STILL be ttc. Best of luck to us all here! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Happy belated birthday lovely...hope u had lots of wine :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> I did but only because i got my negative that morning and then started AF a few hours later. So a glass of wine was definitely in order for dinner. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Sorry huni sending u lots of hugs...xxClick to expand...
> 
> Can't wait for January to hurry up and get here for you!!!Click to expand...


----------



## panda fan

Feeling stressed. None of the other eggs made it to freeze and I have no pregnancy symptoms like I did last time. I'm concerned about my egg quality since I'm not making it to 5 day transfers and have only gotten 1 frozen in two cycles. Friday is the earliest I could try home testing, but I'm not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Feeling stressed. None of the other eggs made it to freeze and I have no pregnancy symptoms like I did last time. I'm concerned about my egg quality since I'm not making it to 5 day transfers and have only gotten 1 frozen in two cycles. Friday is the earliest I could try home testing, but I'm not feeling very hopeful.

Panda, hang in there hun! i hope no symptoms this time IS a symptom this time. I will say a prayer for you for Friday! Sorry about the no feezies. :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

ok so 2 week wait is getting to the end but still too early to test. i hope you don't mind if i indulge in some useless symptom spotting:

i'm experiencing:
weird cravings for milk which i usually don't drink by itself
lots of having to pee, waking up at least once, sometimes twice a night
sensitive nipples but not sore breasts
twinges in the abdomen that aren't cramp-like
sinus stuffiness
last night had the sweats a little (could just be from humidifier)
constipation rather than looseness that i usually get before AF (sorry TMI)

not experiencing (that i did when i got BFP):
leg cramps
nicer looking "glow" to skin on face
extreme fatigue

so far i have no spotting yet either which is good, but all this could just be from the progesterone

will POAS Saturday. beta is tuesday


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> ok so 2 week wait is getting to the end but still too early to test. i hope you don't mind if i indulge in some useless symptom spotting:
> 
> i'm experiencing:
> weird cravings for milk which i usually don't drink by itself
> lots of having to pee, waking up at least once, sometimes twice a night
> sensitive nipples but not sore breasts
> twinges in the abdomen that aren't cramp-like
> sinus stuffiness
> last night had the sweats a little (could just be from humidifier)
> constipation rather than looseness that i usually get before AF (sorry TMI)
> 
> not experiencing (that i did when i got BFP):
> leg cramps
> nicer looking "glow" to skin on face
> extreme fatigue
> 
> so far i have no spotting yet either which is good, but all this could just be from the progesterone
> 
> will POAS Saturday. beta is tuesday[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hey panda have u poas yet!!!!eeek I'm keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ttcbabyisom said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well ladies...as of tomorrow i'll officially be 34 and no longer "33 years young"... :-/ Man...didn't think i'd STILL be ttc. Best of luck to us all here! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Happy belated birthday lovely...hope u had lots of wine :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> I did but only because i got my negative that morning and then started AF a few hours later. So a glass of wine was definitely in order for dinner. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Sorry huni sending u lots of hugs...xxClick to expand...
> 
> Can't wait for January to hurry up and get here for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too lovely eek....hows u sweetie?xxClick to expand...


----------



## dovkav123

Hi ladies,
I was out of town and had no internet access. I was thinking about you all every singe day! How are you?
I need to go back and read many pages.

ttc baby, happy belated birthday and wish you that your dreams never stay only dreams:flower:

panda, congrats PUPO! Nice list of symptoms! How many eggs were retrieved? Did you tansfer day 3? Did you follow the same meds protocol?

Gloria and Trolly good luck 2014 IVF. I am so excited for you!

My last natural cycle IVF failed, because of chromosomal abnormalities. An egg was fertilized but had 3 pronucleus. It was just a bad luck, Trolly, for us too.
I did my HCG trigger last night and ER Monday morning. WE found 18mm follicle again on the R side, 9.3 mm uterine lining. Doing retrieval w/o pain killer again.
I didn't follow my anti-inflammatory diet at all this month. I ate lots of protein, high cholesterol foods, less veggies and fruits. ONly took fish oil, vit E and folic acid. I didn't do castor oil, fertility massage....
I don't have thrombofilia and my AmH went up from 1.29 to 2.2. ER procedures since August didn't cause damage to my ovaries. I am happy about that.

I really beleave in Christmas magic and hope it'll bring us all a bundle of joy very soon!


----------



## panda fan

dov,

that sounds good!! I am praying for you. Lots of protein is good so don't worry about switching up diet. Your constant hopefulness and good attitude inspire me to not wallow in disappointment and to keep looking forward.

I got my AF today early and had a snowy white BFN yesterday so it appears this cycle has failed. As soon as it started, I just had a bad feeling and then many things went wrong including the eggs growing out of sync. I guess my body was not ready to be pregnant again even though they told me the lining looked great. 

I have my RE appt Jan 8th. I will be hoping for good news for you in the meantime!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

panda fan said:


> dov,
> 
> that sounds good!! I am praying for you. Lots of protein is good so don't worry about switching up diet. Your constant hopefulness and good attitude inspire me to not wallow in disappointment and to keep looking forward.
> 
> I got my AF today early and had a snowy white BFN yesterday so it appears this cycle has failed. As soon as it started, I just had a bad feeling and then many things went wrong including the eggs growing out of sync. I guess my body was not ready to be pregnant again even though they told me the lining looked great.
> 
> I have my RE appt Jan 8th. I will be hoping for good news for you in the meantime!

So sorry to hear this panda sending u hugs...2014 is gonna b all of ours year I just know it xx


----------



## panda fan

yay to 2014!


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> yay to 2014!

Sorry to hear about your cycle panda.. pray that as trolley said 2014 brings us the luck we all need and is the year for all of us..:hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

It is not fair, panda. I am so sorry for your BFN:hugs:

We retrieved my egg and waiting for a fertilisation report tomorrow. We're planning to transfer on Wednesday.
Another RE did a procedure and she didn't want my hubby in the room. We were so upset, my hubby went to the front desk to complaint and I refused to sit in the chair till he is next to me. Why this private practice is not consistent with their rules?
Last month I had no problems with another RE during retrieval. She even didn't mind us filming...

So, the blood test is due on my birthday, but the office is closed on Christmas,so it is scheduled on the 23rd.


----------



## panda fan

dov, I am sorry. That sounds unnecessarily stressful. They should definitely be consistent with their rules. If you expect him to be there because he was last time, it is obviously going to cause anxiety when they change that at the last minute.

Well . . . some thoughts . . . if anyone has any advice or research on this I'd appreciate it. 

I am concerned about my egg quality. I'm wondering if I should go to a different clinic as I just looked up my clinic and it's rating is not very high. It's below the national average even. My brother and his wife live in Littleton, CO which is where one of the top clinics in the country is. I was thinking of going out there to try but doubt my insurance will cover it.

I also wonder if doing a mini-IVF or natural cycle would result in better egg quality. Not really sure what to do right now. I have my meeting with RE on January 8th so I'm going to do some research before then and try and get some better answers from her than "it is, what it is" 

P.S. Even though I have heavy flow, I still have to keep taking progesterone and go for beta tomorrow. They said always chance that one took and other didn't, but FRER was negative so not too hopeful about that.


----------



## dovkav123

Panda, I have done my 5th natural IVF cycle. I have changed the clinics and learned that my uterus need special attention during ET. I hope this IVF is the last one. 
It is affordable in Europe, and it has at least health risks for me, so we'll do it till we succeed. Insurance will never pay for a natural IVF cycle.
Do you have low AMH and high FsH?

Please read Lils preg journal first page, she got lucky, she did lots of things to increase her fertility.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pre...mthfr-amh.html

hope it helps,
:hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies i hope your all doing ok...i think everyone should enjoy christmas and not think to much about ttc and enjoy some well derserved wine...we have all been through alot this year....!!

Christmas has come early in our household as we got a surprise bfp...we are over the moon but also very nervous...but im just going to try and relax...so no icsi in jan now got all my meds in the fridge opps!!

Lovely ending to a terrible year!!
I just know 2014 is gonna b a good year for all of us xxx


----------



## dovkav123

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a miracle! I am so happy for you!


My egg got fertilised and tommorrow we have an ET


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

dovkav123 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What a miracle! I am so happy for you!
> 
> 
> My egg got fertilised and tommorrow we have an ET

Omg yay how exciting big congratulations too....cant wait for update 2mo eeek xx


----------



## gloria33

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies i hope your all doing ok...i think everyone should enjoy christmas and not think to much about ttc and enjoy some well derserved wine...we have all been through alot this year....!!
> 
> Christmas has come early in our household as we got a surprise bfp...we are over the moon but also very nervous...but im just going to try and relax...so no icsi in jan now got all my meds in the fridge opps!!
> 
> Lovely ending to a terrible year!!
> I just know 2014 is gonna b a good year for all of us xxx

omg trolley thats amazing news.. congratulations pray for a healthy and happy 9 months ahead:hugs:


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What a miracle! I am so happy for you!
> 
> 
> My egg got fertilised and tommorrow we have an ET

yayy dovkav.. cant wait to hear an update :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What a miracle! I am so happy for you!
> 
> 
> My egg got fertilised and tommorrow we have an ET

yayy dovkav.. cant wait to hear an update :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well ladies...as of tomorrow i'll officially be 34 and no longer "33 years young"... :-/ Man...didn't think i'd STILL be ttc. Best of luck to us all here! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Happy belated birthday lovely...hope u had lots of wine :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> I did but only because i got my negative that morning and then started AF a few hours later. So a glass of wine was definitely in order for dinner. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Sorry huni sending u lots of hugs...xxClick to expand...
> 
> Can't wait for January to hurry up and get here for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too lovely eek....hows u sweetie?xxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG, looking at your siggy and your status and your mood and can hardly believe it!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad i came on here today to catch up! OMG, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:Click to expand...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> dov,
> 
> that sounds good!! I am praying for you. Lots of protein is good so don't worry about switching up diet. Your constant hopefulness and good attitude inspire me to not wallow in disappointment and to keep looking forward.
> 
> I got my AF today early and had a snowy white BFN yesterday so it appears this cycle has failed. As soon as it started, I just had a bad feeling and then many things went wrong including the eggs growing out of sync. I guess my body was not ready to be pregnant again even though they told me the lining looked great.
> 
> I have my RE appt Jan 8th. I will be hoping for good news for you in the meantime!

Ugh, i'm so so sorry Panda. :-( :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> It is not fair, panda. I am so sorry for your BFN:hugs:
> 
> We retrieved my egg and waiting for a fertilisation report tomorrow. We're planning to transfer on Wednesday.
> Another RE did a procedure and she didn't want my hubby in the room. We were so upset, my hubby went to the front desk to complaint and I refused to sit in the chair till he is next to me. Why this private practice is not consistent with their rules?
> Last month I had no problems with another RE during retrieval. She even didn't mind us filming...
> 
> So, the blood test is due on my birthday, but the office is closed on Christmas,so it is scheduled on the 23rd.

Best of luck sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies i hope your all doing ok...i think everyone should enjoy christmas and not think to much about ttc and enjoy some well derserved wine...we have all been through alot this year....!!
> 
> Christmas has come early in our household as we got a surprise bfp...we are over the moon but also very nervous...but im just going to try and relax...so no icsi in jan now got all my meds in the fridge opps!!
> 
> Lovely ending to a terrible year!!
> I just know 2014 is gonna b a good year for all of us xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies gone from feeling on cloud9 to now feeling rock bottom again...I've had cramps and slight bleeding when I wipe...I'm so gutted and feel helpless....why why why:(xx


----------



## dovkav123

Trolly, oh no!
Get progesterone tested, maybe you need to supplement?


----------



## dovkav123

I had a very stress free ET. 100% sure RE did it right, I saw a bubble and a catheter on U/S. She tried two catheters w/o embrio. The second one she liked better.
Our embryo is 4 cell B grade, didn't get a photo, we should of asked earlier.
Blood test is on the 23rd of December.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies gone from feeling on cloud9 to now feeling rock bottom again...I've had cramps and slight bleeding when I wipe...I'm so gutted and feel helpless....why why why:(xx

Ugh, hang in there. It could be normal! Call your doc. Find out about your progesterone levels!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> I had a very stress free ET. 100% sure RE did it right, I saw a bubble and a catheter on U/S. She tried two catheters w/o embrio. The second one she liked better.
> Our embryo is 4 cell B grade, didn't get a photo, we should of asked earlier.
> Blood test is on the 23rd of December.

This sounds SOOOO exciting dov! Fingers crossed that blood test says BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a nice Christmas present that would be!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

dovkav123 said:


> I had a very stress free ET. 100% sure RE did it right, I saw a bubble and a catheter on U/S. She tried two catheters w/o embrio. The second one she liked better.
> Our embryo is 4 cell B grade, didn't get a photo, we should of asked earlier.
> Blood test is on the 23rd of December.

Dovkav congrats on being pupo :happydance:got everything crossed for u Hun


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies the nurse did say the bleeding can b normal in pregnancy but I had cramps too...the bleeding stopped late last and not had any cramps today but feel like my pg symptoms have gone grrr...so I'm going to the Epu 2mo to see a doctor and get an ultrasound...wish me luck..will let u all know 2mo xx


----------



## dovkav123

Praying and hoping it is just a horribe scare. It's just a normal early pregnancy.


----------



## gloria33

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies the nurse did say the bleeding can b normal in pregnancy but I had cramps too...the bleeding stopped late last and not had any cramps today but feel like my pg symptoms have gone grrr...so I'm going to the Epu 2mo to see a doctor and get an ultrasound...wish me luck..will let u all know 2mo xx

praying for you trolley:thumbup:


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> Praying and hoping it is just a horribe scare. It's just a normal early pregnancy.

Dov congratulations on being pupo.. :flower:

what date do you test on?


----------



## dovkav123

Thanks, 
I am tsting on 23rd of December. I am not testing at home, because I am taking HCG shot every other day. Only 3 times this week.
It should help with implantation. Also i read on dr. Google that HCG after ET helps with immunity problems.
I am not on bed rest, I do everything what feels right to me. We BD too. Spermies could help embrio to grow.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies had a scan but could only see the sac they said its far too early...so i had my beta done and its come back high so i have to get it redone on sunday to see if its gone up or down....fingers crossed it keeps going up...roll on sunday...hope your all ok xx


----------



## dovkav123

Thinking of you, Troley. What is your beta so far?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

dovkav123 said:


> Thinking of you, Troley. What is your beta so far?

Thank u lovely they didnt say...but said it was high enough to have something still there...roll on sunday[-o&lt;


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

dovkav123 said:


> Thinking of you, Troley. What is your beta so far?

How u feeling too hun?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hows everyone doing...hope your all ok??xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies i hope your all doing ok...i think everyone should enjoy christmas and not think to much about ttc and enjoy some well derserved wine...we have all been through alot this year....!!
> 
> Christmas has come early in our household as we got a surprise bfp...we are over the moon but also very nervous...but im just going to try and relax...so no icsi in jan now got all my meds in the fridge opps!!
> 
> Lovely ending to a terrible year!!
> I just know 2014 is gonna b a good year for all of us xxx

Trolley! That's such great news! I am so happy for you!! Yay for miracles!


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx

Great numbers!


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> I had a very stress free ET. 100% sure RE did it right, I saw a bubble and a catheter on U/S. She tried two catheters w/o embrio. The second one she liked better.
> Our embryo is 4 cell B grade, didn't get a photo, we should of asked earlier.
> Blood test is on the 23rd of December.

Dov! That's great news :) I am keeping you in my thoughts. Hoping this is your perfect sticky bean!


----------



## dovkav123

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx

My prayers worked! I am so so hapy for fast growing little bean!

This weekend was my implantation days. Today is 5dpo2dt.
I felt cramps!!!! last night. I am not eatig fruit with my meals and gassy veggies. They shouldn't be the sighns of inestinal problems
We are very busy with my hubbies very ill dad. My IVF is a secodary thing in our lives. That's good- less stress and pressure.

It is a beautiful and sunny day today. I'll take advantage of that today!

Hugs to everybody!


----------



## gloria33

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx

 OMG trolley beautiful numbers.. cant wait to hear about your scan on friday..


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx
> 
> My prayers worked! I am so so hapy for fast growing little bean!
> 
> This weekend was my implantation days. Today is 5dpo2dt.
> I felt cramps!!!! last night. I am not eatig fruit with my meals and gassy veggies. They shouldn't be the sighns of inestinal problems
> We are very busy with my hubbies very ill dad. My IVF is a secodary thing in our lives. That's good- less stress and pressure.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day today. I'll take advantage of that today!
> 
> Hugs to everybody!Click to expand...

Sorry about your father-in-law being ill, but taking care of someone is a good distraction for sure. 

I definitely felt the implantation happen when I got pregnant the first IVF so very possibly the cramping was it! Lots of good signs for you this time. Happy happy thoughts!


----------



## babybemine

Oh I am so excited for all the good news on here. I hope everyone gets good news though the new year.

Unfortanetly I am back on here though I have to wait for awhile to try again. Today they were unable to see the heart beat after seeing it last week. Will get another transvaginal ultrasound on Wednesday to verify that there is no heartbeat and have a D&C scheduled for Friday so they can do genetic testing. We are devastated and my heart is broken. I was sure that at 8 weeks 3 days and after seeing the heartbeat at 7weeks 3 days that we had done good and we were going to be delivering in July. This will be a rough week.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

dovkav123 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx
> 
> My prayers worked! I am so so hapy for fast growing little bean!
> 
> This weekend was my implantation days. Today is 5dpo2dt.
> I felt cramps!!!! last night. I am not eatig fruit with my meals and gassy veggies. They shouldn't be the sighns of inestinal problems
> We are very busy with my hubbies very ill dad. My IVF is a secodary thing in our lives. That's good- less stress and pressure.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day today. I'll take advantage of that today!
> 
> Hugs to everybody!Click to expand...

Sounds very promising dovkav fingers crossed...how u feeling now?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

babybemine said:


> Oh I am so excited for all the good news on here. I hope everyone gets good news though the new year.
> 
> Unfortanetly I am back on here though I have to wait for awhile to try again. Today they were unable to see the heart beat after seeing it last week. Will get another transvaginal ultrasound on Wednesday to verify that there is no heartbeat and have a D&C scheduled for Friday so they can do genetic testing. We are devastated and my heart is broken. I was sure that at 8 weeks 3 days and after seeing the heartbeat at 7weeks 3 days that we had done good and we were going to be delivering in July. This will be a rough week.

Oh baby I'm so sorry huni I know exactly what your going through:hugs:I'm here if u need to chat :hugs:xx


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> Oh I am so excited for all the good news on here. I hope everyone gets good news though the new year.
> 
> Unfortanetly I am back on here though I have to wait for awhile to try again. Today they were unable to see the heart beat after seeing it last week. Will get another transvaginal ultrasound on Wednesday to verify that there is no heartbeat and have a D&C scheduled for Friday so they can do genetic testing. We are devastated and my heart is broken. I was sure that at 8 weeks 3 days and after seeing the heartbeat at 7weeks 3 days that we had done good and we were going to be delivering in July. This will be a rough week.
> 
> babybemine, I am so so sorry. I am also here if you want to talk.Click to expand...


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you, Troley. What is your beta so far?
> 
> Thank u lovely they didnt say...but said it was high enough to have something still there...roll on sunday[-o&lt;Click to expand...

oops saw this old post and got worried, but then realized i had click a much earlier page. relieved now.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

am a TOTAL mess today and tonight. Had a fight with DH on way in talking about baby stuff again and next steps and he is just not totally on board with IUI yet. He wants to give it one more month or even more of what we've already been doing and i get that and I know we have to check out the finances, etc. I'm just super stressed since January everything starts back over and we'll be paying out the arse for my meds and ultrasound and stuff. Ugh. i'm so nervous for another negative tomorrow morning. This journey really sucks sometimes. :cry:


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom said:


> am a TOTAL mess today and tonight. Had a fight with DH on way in talking about baby stuff again and next steps and he is just not totally on board with IUI yet. He wants to give it one more month or even more of what we've already been doing and i get that and I know we have to check out the finances, etc. I'm just super stressed since January everything starts back over and we'll be paying out the arse for my meds and ultrasound and stuff. Ugh. i'm so nervous for another negative tomorrow morning. This journey really sucks sometimes. :cry:

I am sorry you and you hubby are stressed. Our DHs can never really understand what we're going through. They just don't have the same biological clock or emotional reactions. It's very frustrating. Only thing you can do is try to be patient with him. 

I'm hoping for a BFP for you tomorrow! but don't worry about the DH and feeling too much pressure on every cycle. I know my husband took a while to catch up to my sense of urgency and to understanding why each step was important to move on to. It was really hard, but now he seems to be on the same page. He will get there. They just think differently about this process. :shrug:


----------



## gloria33

babybemine said:


> Oh I am so excited for all the good news on here. I hope everyone gets good news though the new year.
> 
> Unfortanetly I am back on here though I have to wait for awhile to try again. Today they were unable to see the heart beat after seeing it last week. Will get another transvaginal ultrasound on Wednesday to verify that there is no heartbeat and have a D&C scheduled for Friday so they can do genetic testing. We are devastated and my heart is broken. I was sure that at 8 weeks 3 days and after seeing the heartbeat at 7weeks 3 days that we had done good and we were going to be delivering in July. This will be a rough week.

Im sorry baby.. hope you feel better soon.. pray for your speedy recovery and for you to see your rainbow soon:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> am a TOTAL mess today and tonight. Had a fight with DH on way in talking about baby stuff again and next steps and he is just not totally on board with IUI yet. He wants to give it one more month or even more of what we've already been doing and i get that and I know we have to check out the finances, etc. I'm just super stressed since January everything starts back over and we'll be paying out the arse for my meds and ultrasound and stuff. Ugh. i'm so nervous for another negative tomorrow morning. This journey really sucks sometimes. :cry:
> 
> I am sorry you and you hubby are stressed. Our DHs can never really understand what we're going through. They just don't have the same biological clock or emotional reactions. It's very frustrating. Only thing you can do is try to be patient with him.
> 
> I'm hoping for a BFP for you tomorrow! but don't worry about the DH and feeling too much pressure on every cycle. I know my husband took a while to catch up to my sense of urgency and to understanding why each step was important to move on to. It was really hard, but now he seems to be on the same page. He will get there. They just think differently about this process. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you panda. i'm better today. we are better today. that negative was really hard to take this time for some reason. i was super hopeful and felt like it was really going to be "the one". oh well. Moving on. after checking on IUI finances, we are so happy to know it won't break the bank and we will be doing that for February's cycle if no pregnancy before then.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx

this is such great news Trolley! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx
> 
> My prayers worked! I am so so hapy for fast growing little bean!
> 
> This weekend was my implantation days. Today is 5dpo2dt.
> I felt cramps!!!! last night. I am not eatig fruit with my meals and gassy veggies. They shouldn't be the sighns of inestinal problems
> We are very busy with my hubbies very ill dad. My IVF is a secodary thing in our lives. That's good- less stress and pressure.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day today. I'll take advantage of that today!
> 
> Hugs to everybody!Click to expand...

OMG, your beta is tomorrow! PRAYERS going out for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Oh I am so excited for all the good news on here. I hope everyone gets good news though the new year.
> 
> Unfortanetly I am back on here though I have to wait for awhile to try again. Today they were unable to see the heart beat after seeing it last week. Will get another transvaginal ultrasound on Wednesday to verify that there is no heartbeat and have a D&C scheduled for Friday so they can do genetic testing. We are devastated and my heart is broken. I was sure that at 8 weeks 3 days and after seeing the heartbeat at 7weeks 3 days that we had done good and we were going to be delivering in July. This will be a rough week.

Ugh, i'm so so sorry baby! :-( :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

TTC, I am so so happy that you'll do your IUI on February. Maybe that's all you need and you'll be lucky form the first try. Hope and pray.
I am glad that you are better now. My hubby was sooooo against IVF, he wanted to try for another 5 years naturally. He had no idea about clicking clock...but I managed to change his mind. I am happy I did. WE didn't succeed 4 IVF's but our experience, this journey connected us more and made us grow together...through ups and downs.

Trolley, :thumbup:way to go! Your baby is growing super fast!

Thank you TTC. Tomorrow is the day. I have lost my father in law 2 days ago our Christmas is stolen:cry: 
I hope we'll get a good news about our miracle. One life is gone another starting...
I had little cramping 5dpo and 3 days in a row and nausea after eating yesterday.Otherwise nothing else...I am not doing my home preggo test. I'll just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> TTC, I am so so happy that you'll do your IUI on February. Maybe that's all you need and you'll be lucky form the first try. Hope and pray.
> I am glad that you are better now. My hubby was sooooo against IVF, he wanted to try for another 5 years naturally. He had no idea about clicking clock...but I managed to change his mind. I am happy I did. WE didn't succeed 4 IVF's but our experience, this journey connected us more and made us grow together...through ups and downs.
> 
> Trolley, :thumbup:way to go! Your baby is growing super fast!
> 
> Thank you TTC. Tomorrow is the day. I have lost my father in law 2 days ago our Christmas is stolen:cry:
> I hope we'll get a good news about our miracle. One life is gone another starting...
> I had little cramping 5dpo and 3 days in a row and nausea after eating yesterday.Otherwise nothing else...I am not doing my home preggo test. I'll just wait till tomorrow.

I'm so so sorry to hear about FIL. You all are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1228083-ttc-our-1st-miracle-rainbow-journey-160.html

Come check me out! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> TTC, I am so so happy that you'll do your IUI on February. Maybe that's all you need and you'll be lucky form the first try. Hope and pray.
> I am glad that you are better now. My hubby was sooooo against IVF, he wanted to try for another 5 years naturally. He had no idea about clicking clock...but I managed to change his mind. I am happy I did. WE didn't succeed 4 IVF's but our experience, this journey connected us more and made us grow together...through ups and downs.
> 
> Trolley, :thumbup:way to go! Your baby is growing super fast!
> 
> Thank you TTC. Tomorrow is the day. I have lost my father in law 2 days ago our Christmas is stolen:cry:
> I hope we'll get a good news about our miracle. One life is gone another starting...
> I had little cramping 5dpo and 3 days in a row and nausea after eating yesterday.Otherwise nothing else...I am not doing my home preggo test. I'll just wait till tomorrow.

What's the beta result?????????????????!!!! :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom said:


> am a TOTAL mess today and tonight. Had
> 
> Thank you panda. i'm better today. we are better today. that negative was really hard to take this time for some reason. i was super hopeful and felt like it was really going to be "the one". oh well. Moving on. after checking on IUI finances, we are so happy to know it won't break the bank and we will be doing that for February's cycle if no pregnancy before then.

I'm so sorry for the disappointment :( Glad you have the IUI to look forward to soon - any maybe even good news before that ;)


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> Tomorrow is the day. I have lost my father in law 2 days ago our Christmas is stolen:cry:
> I hope we'll get a good news about our miracle. One life is gone another starting...
> I had little cramping 5dpo and 3 days in a row and nausea after eating yesterday.Otherwise nothing else...I am not doing my home preggo test. I'll just wait till tomorrow.

I'm sorry for you and your husband's loss. That is very sad :(

I'm praying for your good news today. Good symptoms!


----------



## dovkav123

Merry Christmas, ladies! 

I didn't go for beta on Monday. I wanted to wait for Christmas ans test in the morning(maybe a baby present for my hubby??)

I tested this morning was snow white like always.
But after two hours I see a faint line. I don't think I have hope...

27th is the day of my AF. I'll test in the morning and let you know if the stick shows ugly or sweet news.

Wishing us all a very merry Christmas and i hope its the last Christmas that see's us childless and that by next Christmas we will be mummies or pregnant. This time of year is so hard but lets enjoy this time and keep hopeful for a fantastic new year xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> I didn't go for beta on Monday. I wanted to wait for Christmas ans test in the morning(maybe a baby present for my hubby??)
> 
> I tested this morning was snow white like always.
> But after two hours I see a faint line. I don't think I have hope...
> 
> 27th is the day of my AF. I'll test in the morning and let you know if the stick shows ugly or sweet news.
> 
> Wishing us all a very merry Christmas and i hope its the last Christmas that see's us childless and that by next Christmas we will be mummies or pregnant. This time of year is so hard but lets enjoy this time and keep hopeful for a fantastic new year xxxx

Ugh, i just want this so bad for you dov, i'm praying tomorrow's test is DOUBLE VISION!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## dovkav123

I got BFN with 3 HPT. I am still on progesterone and spotting tiny bit. On Monday I am going for beta for a double check and a final closure....


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> I got BFN with 3 HPT. I am still on progesterone and spotting tiny bit. On Monday I am going for beta for a double check and a final closure....

well i hope today's news was good and those hpt's were wrong!!!


----------



## dovkav123

it was not wrong.....
My AF came in the evening after the blood test. Even I was on the progesterone. Estrogen was 65, progesterone 5. 
My beta .6
My eyes are too dry to cry, really, I feel numb and cold. 
My hubby just wants to try again.
I want to take a break from IvF.
Check my uterus with a contrast dye. Support LF with progesterone. And just BD.....

I didn't go for beta for nothing...
I also checking my folic acid levels.
APA- antiphospholipid antibody
APS- antiphospholipid syndrome

I beleave we have problems with implantation. My hubby's sperm is perfect, his morfology 5%(average 4%) Morfology has to do with chromosomal abnormalties.


----------



## panda fan

dov,

i'm so sorry that this didn't work
it's hard to keep getting bad news and then especially on a holiday. it wears you down even when you are trying to stay positive, but that doesn't mean there isn't a light at the end of the tunnel.

it sounds like you need a little break to get some momentum back. these procedures take a lot out of you. but you are doing everything you can and it sounds like you guys are both healthy. there's an answer out there for you. IVF, as we've learned, is certainly not an exact science yet. what does this doctor say?

i've also been very sad these holidays despite feeling okay and hopeful right before. lots of tears seeing cousins and siblings and new babies and uncles and aunts and grandmothers asking us when it will be us. feel like I'm failing my DH as his twin sister just had her 2nd child.

i am staying hopeful by researching other clinics. Thinking about going to either Littleton, CO (my brother lives there and I could stay with him) or one that's in NY. I am going to do one more here because the traveling would be stressful so I want to try one more time close to home, but if that one is no good, I will go to one of the higher rated clinics in the country. I don't know what's going to happen with my insurance if I try to do that. 

at this point, some of our journeys have become a fight to stay hopeful, but i keep reminding myself that if and when it happens, i will be thankful for every difficult moment of it. happy thoughts and hopefully lots of helpful doctors and healthy, sticky eggs coming to us in 2014!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> it was not wrong.....
> My AF came in the evening after the blood test. Even I was on the progesterone. Estrogen was 65, progesterone 5.
> My beta .6
> My eyes are too dry to cry, really, I feel numb and cold.
> My hubby just wants to try again.
> I want to take a break from IvF.
> Check my uterus with a contrast dye. Support LF with progesterone. And just BD.....
> 
> I didn't go for beta for nothing...
> I also checking my folic acid levels.
> APA- antiphospholipid antibody
> APS- antiphospholipid syndrome
> 
> I beleave we have problems with implantation. My hubby's sperm is perfect, his morfology 5%(average 4%) Morfology has to do with chromosomal abnormalties.

:cry: :cry: :cry:
I'm so sorry sweetie. Ugh. I hope you can make a decision soon on what you're going to do. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> dov,
> 
> i'm so sorry that this didn't work
> it's hard to keep getting bad news and then especially on a holiday. it wears you down even when you are trying to stay positive, but that doesn't mean there isn't a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> it sounds like you need a little break to get some momentum back. these procedures take a lot out of you. but you are doing everything you can and it sounds like you guys are both healthy. there's an answer out there for you. IVF, as we've learned, is certainly not an exact science yet. what does this doctor say?
> 
> i've also been very sad these holidays despite feeling okay and hopeful right before. lots of tears seeing cousins and siblings and new babies and uncles and aunts and grandmothers asking us when it will be us. feel like I'm failing my DH as his twin sister just had her 2nd child.
> 
> i am staying hopeful by researching other clinics. Thinking about going to either Littleton, CO (my brother lives there and I could stay with him) or one that's in NY. I am going to do one more here because the traveling would be stressful so I want to try one more time close to home, but if that one is no good, I will go to one of the higher rated clinics in the country. I don't know what's going to happen with my insurance if I try to do that.
> 
> at this point, some of our journeys have become a fight to stay hopeful, but i keep reminding myself that if and when it happens, i will be thankful for every difficult moment of it. happy thoughts and hopefully lots of helpful doctors and healthy, sticky eggs coming to us in 2014!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
2014 is our year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> it was not wrong.....
> My AF came in the evening after the blood test. Even I was on the progesterone. Estrogen was 65, progesterone 5.
> My beta .6
> My eyes are too dry to cry, really, I feel numb and cold.
> My hubby just wants to try again.
> I want to take a break from IvF.
> Check my uterus with a contrast dye. Support LF with progesterone. And just BD.....
> 
> I didn't go for beta for nothing...
> I also checking my folic acid levels.
> APA- antiphospholipid antibody
> APS- antiphospholipid syndrome
> 
> I beleave we have problems with implantation. My hubby's sperm is perfect, his morfology 5%(average 4%) Morfology has to do with chromosomal abnormalties.

Im sorry dov pray for you to come out of this soon..


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> dov,
> 
> i'm so sorry that this didn't work
> it's hard to keep getting bad news and then especially on a holiday. it wears you down even when you are trying to stay positive, but that doesn't mean there isn't a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> it sounds like you need a little break to get some momentum back. these procedures take a lot out of you. but you are doing everything you can and it sounds like you guys are both healthy. there's an answer out there for you. IVF, as we've learned, is certainly not an exact science yet. what does this doctor say?
> 
> i've also been very sad these holidays despite feeling okay and hopeful right before. lots of tears seeing cousins and siblings and new babies and uncles and aunts and grandmothers asking us when it will be us. feel like I'm failing my DH as his twin sister just had her 2nd child.
> 
> i am staying hopeful by researching other clinics. Thinking about going to either Littleton, CO (my brother lives there and I could stay with him) or one that's in NY. I am going to do one more here because the traveling would be stressful so I want to try one more time close to home, but if that one is no good, I will go to one of the higher rated clinics in the country. I don't know what's going to happen with my insurance if I try to do that.
> 
> at this point, some of our journeys have become a fight to stay hopeful, but i keep reminding myself that if and when it happens, i will be thankful for every difficult moment of it. happy thoughts and hopefully lots of helpful doctors and healthy, sticky eggs coming to us in 2014!

:hugs: im sure panda all in this thread will see their lovely rainbow soon..


----------



## gloria33

Hi where is everyone??


----------



## dovkav123

panda, I feel similar like you. My mom only talking about my brother's children, babysitting them...On Christmas I called my family, they were all together, happy. I am childless and without my family members hundreds of km away. I know healthy egg and sperm is waiting for us, and maybe soon... maybe this month...

I just did my HcG trigger shot and on Friday is an ER.
We talked to my RE today and she thinks that we havn't had a good embryo yet.
Our strategy for this cycle for better implantation. Cos I think implantation is the problem.
1. Transfer 3 day embryo with assisted hatching with laser.(my clinic don't do it with blastocysts but in US, yes)
2. Injection of seminal plasma on the day of embryo transfer
3. Heparin or aspirin
4. Decepyphyl is GnH antigonist 5th day after ET.
5. BD after ET.
6. HCG inject in the uterus after ET.

We talked about those posibilities and we need to decide which treatments to take or maybe all!!!
Also we took couple of blood tests 1. vitD 2. anti-thyroid antibodies (exposer to radiation can be at fault)
Anti-phosholipid syndrome testing came back negative.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

gloria33 said:


> Hi where is everyone??

I'm here, just a little mia lately. I have SO many threads to keep caught up on. I swear, this could be a full time job. :haha:

So my latest...

um...eggwhite and high cervix yesterday...does that mean anything? strange.
spotting???

implantation spotting or what? I'm too early to be getting my period. Hhhhmmm... :wacko: :shrug:

but i also did not get an implantation dip at normal time (between 7 and 10 dpo) and my temps are whacky but i blame that on the fertility meds, etc. and how the doc said my temps would be inaccurate and unreliable anyway. That's ok, this is a temp experimentation cycle. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> panda, I feel similar like you. My mom only talking about my brother's children, babysitting them...On Christmas I called my family, they were all together, happy. I am childless and without my family members hundreds of km away. I know healthy egg and sperm is waiting for us, and maybe soon... maybe this month...
> 
> I just did my HcG trigger shot and on Friday is an ER.
> We talked to my RE today and she thinks that we havn't had a good embryo yet.
> Our strategy for this cycle for better implantation. Cos I think implantation is the problem.
> 1. Transfer 3 day embryo with assisted hatching with laser.(my clinic don't do it with blastocysts but in US, yes)
> 2. Injection of seminal plasma on the day of embryo transfer
> 3. Heparin or aspirin
> 4. Decepyphyl is GnH antigonist 5th day after ET.
> 5. BD after ET.
> 6. HCG inject in the uterus after ET.
> 
> We talked about those posibilities and we need to decide which treatments to take or maybe all!!!
> Also we took couple of blood tests 1. vitD 2. anti-thyroid antibodies (exposer to radiation can be at fault)
> Anti-phosholipid syndrome testing came back negative.

I'm SUPER hopeful for you this cycle and sending you TONS OF :dust:


----------



## panda fan

good luck dov and ttc! i think trolley's good news is going to be the first of many. i am hoping for you to be next!

husband and i went away to aruba for a bit to relax and enjoy our time off. it was nice to have lots of sunshine and a few pina coladas!!

now i'm back and working on trying to relax. i decided to take off work for the next cycle - i work freelance and it can be long hours (12 to 14 hour work days are common) and very stressful (difficult people with big egos) when i am working. 

my plan is to use juicing to get more nutrients, work out with a trainer who is knowledgeable about pregnancy, and i am going to be able to do regular acupuncture appts for this cycle now that i am not working so i'm excited to try that as i did it with iui but was not able to do it with the first 2 ivf cycles

we have our next meeting with the doctor on Wed. my period came 4 days late this cycle so i am not sure if that means she will want to wait longer or get started on the lupron now. i find out soon.


----------



## GeralynB

Hi ladies,
I'm 34 and new to all of this. Hubby and I are going to start TTC next month. I'm so nervous about the whole thing. I got those ovulation test strips and will use those. Any other tips?
Geralyn


----------



## gloria33

Hi everyone.. I had an appt to check my lining so that we could go ahead with the ivf as planned... I did not have a good lining and soo its been put off to next month.:growlmad:

This is happening every month since oct that i am not able to develop a good enough lining inspite of the meds given to form it.. 

Does anyone know how do we better up the lining what to eat or what to do, its so upsetting to be let down every month ur hopeful..


----------



## dovkav123

*Gloria,*one of the girls here on babybump taking progynova pills, her lining was too thin, so sge had to freeze her embryos.
I found info how to improve endometrium

Also I found some info and treatment of thin endometrium
To improve uterine blood flow which may boost endometrial development, low-dose aspirin (Weckstein et al., 1997) and vaginal sildenafil (Sher and Fisch, 2002) were suggested in cases of RIF with thin endometrium. Many freeze all embryos when the endometrium is less than 7 mm and transfer them after stimulation with high-dose estrogens. Vaginal administration of micronized estradiol to maximize estrogenic effect (Tourgeman et al., 2001) or antifibrotic treatment with pentoxifylline and high-dose vitamin E (Ledee-Bataille et al., 2002) has been shown to increase PR in cases with a thin endometrium.

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...1/12/3036.full 
hope it helps:hugs:

*Geralyn*, welcome!
I remember those feelings, when we started TTC!!!!
Personally, when my fertile days showed up I started with a O strips. Don't throw them away. Write down the date, this way you can compare the color...When you see that the line is getting darker, use digital O tester, than it will give you a smile:) 
Only digital gave me 100% about my O. The strips were very hard to read. Good luck and please tell us your progress!!!!

*panda,* how are you?
You work such a long hours and you still have time for exercise and acupunture!:thumbup: 
How fun in Aruba! I am very happy for you!
:thumbup: for juicing!!! I have never done it. I hate to waste this so valuable fiber. I'll talk more about it on thia thread please join:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...103461-heavy-metal-poisoning-infertility.html

Starting on Lupron? Are heading for another IVF?

*TTC baby*, I really want you badly badly to to succeed this cycle!
Implanatation dip! YES!
FERTILE MUCOUS! YES!
IMPLANTATION BLEEDING! YES!
sounds like the sperm met an egg!
Have you checked your follicle on U/S?
Good luck sweety.!

About *me*,
Egg didn't fertilise this cycle. No ET:(
We really want to quit this natural IVF. We tried, didn't work. We have to rest for 3 months and do a stimulated one. Panda, you wrote that NY and Colorado are the best clinics. They have around 70% of success rate. I am very interested in those clinics. They do embryo chromosomal tests, choose the healthiest. That's what we need!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> good luck dov and ttc! i think trolley's good news is going to be the first of many. i am hoping for you to be next!
> 
> husband and i went away to aruba for a bit to relax and enjoy our time off. it was nice to have lots of sunshine and a few pina coladas!!
> 
> now i'm back and working on trying to relax. i decided to take off work for the next cycle - i work freelance and it can be long hours (12 to 14 hour work days are common) and very stressful (difficult people with big egos) when i am working.
> 
> my plan is to use juicing to get more nutrients, work out with a trainer who is knowledgeable about pregnancy, and i am going to be able to do regular acupuncture appts for this cycle now that i am not working so i'm excited to try that as i did it with iui but was not able to do it with the first 2 ivf cycles
> 
> we have our next meeting with the doctor on Wed. my period came 4 days late this cycle so i am not sure if that means she will want to wait longer or get started on the lupron now. i find out soon.

Wow, sounds like things are moving along awesome for you. So glad you took some time off. Aruba sounds fabulous! Good for you! Just what you needed to recharge those batteries!

That will be so good to take off the next cycle. It will help your stress level and that will help with everything else! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

GeralynB said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm 34 and new to all of this. Hubby and I are going to start TTC next month. I'm so nervous about the whole thing. I got those ovulation test strips and will use those. Any other tips?
> Geralyn

Best of luck sweetie and good luck!!! :dust:

I just turned 34 in November and we have been trying for awhile with a few mishaps in between but i fully believe that 2014 is ALL of our year!

OV tests are good. Make sure to start doing them 4 or 5 days before you're expected O and just make sure to DTD or BD every other day all month or every day right around O. :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

gloria33 said:


> Hi everyone.. I had an appt to check my lining so that we could go ahead with the ivf as planned... I did not have a good lining and soo its been put off to next month.:growlmad:
> 
> This is happening every month since oct that i am not able to develop a good enough lining inspite of the meds given to form it..
> 
> Does anyone know how do we better up the lining what to eat or what to do, its so upsetting to be let down every month ur hopeful..

I'm so sorry gloria. That just stinks. :hugs: Hang in there sweetie!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> *Gloria,*one of the girls here on babybump taking progynova pills, her lining was too thin, so sge had to freeze her embryos.
> I found info how to improve endometrium
> 
> Also I found some info and treatment of thin endometrium
> To improve uterine blood flow which may boost endometrial development, low-dose aspirin (Weckstein et al., 1997) and vaginal sildenafil (Sher and Fisch, 2002) were suggested in cases of RIF with thin endometrium. Many freeze all embryos when the endometrium is less than 7 mm and transfer them after stimulation with high-dose estrogens. Vaginal administration of micronized estradiol to maximize estrogenic effect (Tourgeman et al., 2001) or antifibrotic treatment with pentoxifylline and high-dose vitamin E (Ledee-Bataille et al., 2002) has been shown to increase PR in cases with a thin endometrium.
> 
> https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...1/12/3036.full
> hope it helps:hugs:
> 
> *Geralyn*, welcome!
> I remember those feelings, when we started TTC!!!!
> Personally, when my fertile days showed up I started with a O strips. Don't throw them away. Write down the date, this way you can compare the color...When you see that the line is getting darker, use digital O tester, than it will give you a smile:)
> Only digital gave me 100% about my O. The strips were very hard to read. Good luck and please tell us your progress!!!!
> 
> *panda,* how are you?
> You work such a long hours and you still have time for exercise and acupunture!:thumbup:
> How fun in Aruba! I am very happy for you!
> :thumbup: for juicing!!! I have never done it. I hate to waste this so valuable fiber. I'll talk more about it on thia thread please join:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...103461-heavy-metal-poisoning-infertility.html
> 
> Starting on Lupron? Are heading for another IVF?
> 
> *TTC baby*, I really want you badly badly to to succeed this cycle!
> Implanatation dip! YES!
> FERTILE MUCOUS! YES!
> IMPLANTATION BLEEDING! YES!
> sounds like the sperm met an egg!
> Have you checked your follicle on U/S?
> Good luck sweety.!
> 
> About *me*,
> Egg didn't fertilise this cycle. No ET:(
> We really want to quit this natural IVF. We tried, didn't work. We have to rest for 3 months and do a stimulated one. Panda, you wrote that NY and Colorado are the best clinics. They have around 70% of success rate. I am very interested in those clinics. They do embryo chromosomal tests, choose the healthiest. That's what we need!

Thank you so much dov! :hugs:
They don't do an ultrasound at the end, just in the middle of the cycle to check for mature follies, then i trigger. And yes, had 3 perfectly mature follies this time. One on one side and two on the other so HOPEFULLY!!!

So So sorry about your egg not fertilising. Ugh, how frustrating. I think a 3 month break though sounds heavenly and will give you the juice you need to re-fuel!!! I have everything crossed for you for the next cycle that you are trying! :hugs:


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> *Gloria,*one of the girls here on babybump taking progynova pills, her lining was too thin, so sge had to freeze her embryos.
> I found info how to improve endometrium
> 
> Also I found some info and treatment of thin endometrium
> To improve uterine blood flow which may boost endometrial development, low-dose aspirin (Weckstein et al., 1997) and vaginal sildenafil (Sher and Fisch, 2002) were suggested in cases of RIF with thin endometrium. Many freeze all embryos when the endometrium is less than 7 mm and transfer them after stimulation with high-dose estrogens. Vaginal administration of micronized estradiol to maximize estrogenic effect (Tourgeman et al., 2001) or antifibrotic treatment with pentoxifylline and high-dose vitamin E (Ledee-Bataille et al., 2002) has been shown to increase PR in cases with a thin endometrium.
> 
> https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...1/12/3036.full
> hope it helps:hugs:
> 
> *Geralyn*, welcome!
> I remember those feelings, when we started TTC!!!!
> Personally, when my fertile days showed up I started with a O strips. Don't throw them away. Write down the date, this way you can compare the color...When you see that the line is getting darker, use digital O tester, than it will give you a smile:)
> Only digital gave me 100% about my O. The strips were very hard to read. Good luck and please tell us your progress!!!!
> 
> *panda,* how are you?
> You work such a long hours and you still have time for exercise and acupunture!:thumbup:
> How fun in Aruba! I am very happy for you!
> :thumbup: for juicing!!! I have never done it. I hate to waste this so valuable fiber. I'll talk more about it on thia thread please join:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...103461-heavy-metal-poisoning-infertility.html
> 
> Starting on Lupron? Are heading for another IVF?
> 
> *TTC baby*, I really want you badly badly to to succeed this cycle!
> Implanatation dip! YES!
> FERTILE MUCOUS! YES!
> IMPLANTATION BLEEDING! YES!
> sounds like the sperm met an egg!
> Have you checked your follicle on U/S?
> Good luck sweety.!
> 
> About *me*,
> Egg didn't fertilise this cycle. No ET:(
> We really want to quit this natural IVF. We tried, didn't work. We have to rest for 3 months and do a stimulated one. Panda, you wrote that NY and Colorado are the best clinics. They have around 70% of success rate. I am very interested in those clinics. They do embryo chromosomal tests, choose the healthiest. That's what we need!

Thankyou soo much dov, im sure all of this will be helpful.. i have been on progynova for months now but im sure a combination of the rest will help.

Im sorry your eggs dint fertilize this cycle, praying and kmfx for you..


----------



## GeralynB

ttcbabyisom said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I'm 34 and new to all of this. Hubby and I are going to start TTC next month. I'm so nervous about the whole thing. I got those ovulation test strips and will use those. Any other tips?
> Geralyn
> 
> Best of luck sweetie and good luck!!! :dust:
> 
> I just turned 34 in November and we have been trying for awhile with a few mishaps in between but i fully believe that 2014 is ALL of our year!
> 
> OV tests are good. Make sure to start doing them 4 or 5 days before you're expected O and just make sure to DTD or BD every other day all month or every day right around O. :dust:Click to expand...

Every other day all month? See I'm totally clueless...I thought it was just around O time


----------



## ttcbabyisom

GeralynB said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I'm 34 and new to all of this. Hubby and I are going to start TTC next month. I'm so nervous about the whole thing. I got those ovulation test strips and will use those. Any other tips?
> Geralyn
> 
> Best of luck sweetie and good luck!!! :dust:
> 
> I just turned 34 in November and we have been trying for awhile with a few mishaps in between but i fully believe that 2014 is ALL of our year!
> 
> OV tests are good. Make sure to start doing them 4 or 5 days before you're expected O and just make sure to DTD or BD every other day all month or every day right around O. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Every other day all month? See I'm totally clueless...I thought it was just around O timeClick to expand...

That's just the safe bet if you're unaware of when you O, you'll totally cover your bases that way. If you know when you O or around when you do and you temp and do opk's you should be fine to just do it those fertile days!


----------



## dovkav123

Geralyn,
the best chances to get preggo is the time when your fertile mucous showing up, maybe 5 days before O. The sperm survive in those conditions the best!
So Start BD every other day after your AF! Good luck!

ttc baby, your temps are great! rooting for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:bfn:

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry:hugs: Hopefully it's too early


----------



## panda fan

Hi Geralyn! 

Welcome! I turn 34 in April. I'm wishing you all the best. Just have fun for now and don't worry about too much. BDing every other day is the recommendation of docs to give the best probability when not monitoring, but if you are using the ovulation sticks, you definitely want to BD as soon as they show positive and for the next 2-3 days! Use all the strips for the month to make sure you determine what your peak day looks like. If you are using the ones with 2 lines, it can be hard to tell. If you see them fade back away then you'll know for sure.

Ttcbabyisom. Sorry for your BFN :( We are just getting warmed up tho. This is the year. 

Dov. I am sorry the natural cycles haven't worked. I think a break will be good. You will go on to the next cycle much more refreshed! 

I met with the doc today. I am going to wait another cycle since my period was a few days late and I want to make sure it's normal. I have to redo some tests for insurance purposes because it's been a year already (wow) but that will all be done when I start my next cycle. Doctor is changing my protocol. Gonal F will now be Menopur (sp?) instead. She said my estrogen dipped right before my retrieval this last time which she thinks affected egg quality and lining. She says the change should prevent that. I am also going to do progesterone shots instead of the Crinone because she thinks I might absorb better that way. 

Best news was she said my eggs are fine and "above average" and that she has no concerns about them, and that that's the only reason she hasn't brought it up. I'm feeling more hopeful for the next one. Won't be until March though so I can relax for a bit.


----------



## panda fan

P.S. I had lost my hope for a bit, but after my appointment today I feel better so a break was good for me. I hope any of you who are feeling discouraged will get your hope back soon, too. Hugs!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Sorry:hugs: Hopefully it's too early

nope, blood test today confirmed it. :cry:


----------



## gloria33

ttc baby im sorry about your results hang in there.. :hugs:

Welcome Geralyn hope you find the support as us in this thread..

Panda so glad you had a good counsel with your doc and you optimistic again.

Dov a break will definitely do you good.

Pray for you all that we all are blessed soon..:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

ttc baby, sorry for BFN.:hugs: You are on the right track, you do everything right, you just need to be a little patient and you'll have your miracle.

panda, new IVF plan sounds good! My RE for stim cycles prescribes estrogen and progesterone for a LF support. please ask your dr.


----------



## panda fan

Hey all,

Just in a holding pattern, but I'm stopping by to say I'm thinking of you guys and hope everyone is well. Thinking also about all the good news coming soon on this thread. I know it!


----------



## dovkav123

I know we are dealing with an age here. My hubby's sperm is super, but who know what are the chromosomes?
This month we :sex:every other day and hopefully this will give us the best quality:spermy: Probably it'll take 3 months to see an improvement. He is sure happy :happydance: about this plan!

I was in the shopping mall a couple of days ago. A little girl 1.5 was walking back and forward with her dad. My hubby noticed she liked me, smiled at me. She wanted to stay around me, but her dad was taking her away. Finally she came to me, held my hand for a second, giggled and walked away.
My hubby told me this child really likesdyou. I told him this was our child, she was born to a wrong parents.:cry:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Those were the bittest thoughts I have ever had during this infertility journey. I hope I won't have them again.


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> I know we are dealing with an age here. My hubby's sperm is super, but who know what are the chromosomes?
> This month we :sex:every other day and hopefully this will give us the best quality:spermy: Probably it'll take 3 months to see an improvement. He is sure happy :happydance: about this plan!
> 
> I was in the shopping mall a couple of days ago. A little girl 1.5 was walking back and forward with her dad. My hubby noticed she liked me, smiled at me. She wanted to stay around me, but her dad was taking her away. Finally she came to me, held my hand for a second, giggled and walked away.
> My hubby told me this child really likesdyou. I told him this was our child, she was born to a wrong parents.:cry:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Those were the bittest thoughts I have ever had during this infertility journey. I hope I won't have them again.

oh dov , its only natural dont let that weigh you down... :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> I know we are dealing with an age here. My hubby's sperm is super, but who know what are the chromosomes?
> This month we :sex:every other day and hopefully this will give us the best quality:spermy: Probably it'll take 3 months to see an improvement. He is sure happy :happydance: about this plan!
> 
> I was in the shopping mall a couple of days ago. A little girl 1.5 was walking back and forward with her dad. My hubby noticed she liked me, smiled at me. She wanted to stay around me, but her dad was taking her away. Finally she came to me, held my hand for a second, giggled and walked away.
> My hubby told me this child really likesdyou. I told him this was our child, she was born to a wrong parents.:cry:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Those were the bittest thoughts I have ever had during this infertility journey. I hope I won't have them again.

Awe, i hear ya honey. :hugs: You're allowed to feel this way from time to time. It's natural. (((HUGS)))


----------



## dovkav123

Thank you for supprot, you are the best ladies!
Today we received info about a sperm dna fragmentation. My RE put an extra brochure from the synlab and it states that the sperm dna fragmentation problem could be fixed with antioxidants! Hell, my hubby got mad on our RE! She stated it's not proven!

Anyway, I have drank alcohol every day since I found out our embryo didn't make it.
Tonight was the last 3 glasses of wine I drank, cos tomorrow will be the 3rd day of my cycle and my folilcle will start growing.

Few days ago we went to the art gallery to Heidelberg and we saw a beautiful painting and I was so sure I can paint it myself. The castle, the bridge and Necka river. My hubby's mother's birthday is on February and she always wanted a painting of Heidelberg. I want to do it for her. Today I bought the canvas for a painting and I realised I need to paint it for us. For me and my hubby cos we had our first romantic walk by the river in Heidelberg a night before my first IVF. I injected myself with HCG shot in the car, with the light of the street lights. And we were dreaming of big...maybe too big....


----------



## panda fan

Hi dov,

You've got a great husband to support you so much and do everything he can to make his half of the equation better. You will be great parents!

I'm sorry you are having a tough time emotionally. I feel our situations are very similar even if our ivf cycles have been different types so I definitely empathize with all your worries and what you are going through.

I did start panicking that my eggs were too low quality and that maybe I was already too old, but I was overanalyzing everything the doctors and nurses said in passing comments and assuming the worst. When I finally just asked my doctor, she was surprised I felt that way and didn't seem to think there was a quality issue with me at all and blamed the protocol for the 2nd IVF failure so def don't worry yet about your age or jump to conclusions. I spent a lot of time crying and freaking out because I thought these failures meant I was out of chances, but that's not true. As long as we've still got chances, we've got hope. All the best on your next cycle!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I think i'm back...i'm thinking 1 dpo today with my temp spike. i sure hope so. i'm tired. :haha:

Please check out my journal for the latest big updates. They are too long to post here. Mainly the entry about our big RE appointment to discuss next steps. I will go back and play catch up now!


----------



## dovkav123

TTC baby, happy for you! New year, new price and IUI! Sending you blessings, IUI buddy:)
Welcome to 2ww!

I had my contrast u/s today. My procedure took a very looong time! RE couldn't put catheter in.. (THis happened before in the other clinic, dr. quit the procedure and asked me to come back in two days). She wanted to use a baloon catheter but they didn't have it. She kept trying till she succeeded(3rd try) It was painful! More painful than an egg retrieval! The dye went throught the tubes, so my tubes are open. However, we don't know if my tubes are damaged from the pelvic surgery. Are they functioning? 
My RE is sure we havn't found our healthy embryo yet, if she is right, we'll try IUI this month and hopefully we'll find it.
Anyway, Everything looks normal. My follicle on the left was 12mm. On Monday we may do IUI.
Sperm dna fragmentation we'll check when we know the result of this cycle.

I asked my RE about ureaplasma, mycoplasma in sperm(bacteria could cause dna problems). She told me it's always there, if you have too many you treat with antibiotics and in two weeks the bacteria comes back.
I don't know if we'll test for that.
I asked about the white blood cells in sperm. Durind SA they check that. DR. worry if they find a big number of those cells.

I'll sleep better tonight, the mystery is solved. My tubes are OK.
I wanted to cry after this test.:cry: Why are we both so perfect and why are we so infertile? How many other tests we should do to find out the reason?

Panda, I know we are super healthy, but when I don't know about my egg quality, I make everything up...I asked my RE can I have 5 in a row unhealthy eggs, she said yes!
I know you had a pelvic surgery too. Have you ever checked your tubes? You didn't do lap. How about HCG?
I read some info about dr. Sher advice to transfer one embryo at a time, cos immunity problems, dq match. Have you heard anything about it?
https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf...g-its-effect-on-reproduction-and-ivf-outcome/


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> Panda, I know we are super healthy, but when I don't know about my egg quality, I make everything up...I asked my RE can I have 5 in a row unhealthy eggs, she said yes!

Yes, I do this, too. I get very worried, but I have had 15 eggs that didn't make it of all the mature eggs they've retrieved!!! only 1 of the total 16 made it to be frozen so that one's a maybe. And my doctor wasn't concerned about egg quality for me so I guess it happens a lot and women still get pregnant fine.



dovkav123 said:


> I know you had a pelvic surgery too. Have you ever checked your tubes? You didn't do lap. How about HCG?
> I read some info about dr. Sher advice to transfer one embryo at a time, cos immunity problems, dq match. Have you heard anything about it?
> https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf...g-its-effect-on-reproduction-and-ivf-outcome/

I had a full HCG and a saline sonogram. The full one was inconclusive with possible blockage one the left, but then the saline sonogram showed both tubes open so they are not sure if there was just some swelling or partial obstruction on the left the first time, but second test showed open. My doctor and I believe my surgery created adhesions around the actual ovaries making it difficult for the ovaries to drop the eggs into the tubes so that basically the ovaries and pull out of alignment and the eggs may be dropping and missing the tubes. She is unable to see if this is definitely the case without doing lap surgery, but doesn't want to do that and risk more scar tissue. I actually have to do another saline sonogram next week for insurance purposes (they make you repeat every year).

I shouldn't have any immune response problems since I am on Humira for Crohn's disease which happens to be one of the drugs they use to treat women who are having immune response problems in fertility cases. However, if this IVF cycle fails we will definitely switch REs and do more tests. My RE believes that we just didn't get the right egg the first time and that the 2nd cycle I had a bad response to the stims so she is switching to a gentler stim. I notice the immune testing is in Boston though and I am not far from there so we might try to get that done later.

It sounds like your RE is very thorough so that's good. I hope that the steps your hubby is taking help with his side of the next cycle. Mine is also trying to be healthier to make sure he's giving the best sample he can so we'll see! Maybe it's them!! lol But I think it might she be that difficult patience of waiting for the stars to align and they have to at some point!


----------



## Squig34

Hi girls, I thought I would chime in to this thread too since we are all around the same age it seems. Lots of chances coming up for you with IUIs and IVFs this month and next - I really hope that they create sticky beans for you (I noticed dov, ttcbabyisom and panda fan, sorry if I've missed anyone else's). DH and I are still trying naturally at the moment as there don't seem to be any physical problems - but I will be 35 next month, and despite DH's logical pointing out that my fertility doesn't just drop off a cliff edge then, I'm still kinda nervous about it since it's never going to get any easier! It's pretty disheartening still not to be parents by now, although I'm hopeful that it will happen.

Congratulations on your pregnancy Trolley dolly - hopefully yours is just the start of a flurry of 2014 BFPs!


----------



## dovkav123

Sqiug, :dust: I hope and pray we'll have our joy very soon!
I am so sorry about your losses. Your little angels guides you every single day.

Panda, I am sure this time your RE will do it right, cos egg maturity has to do with the right dose of stims and estrogen levels, if they crash, you may have bad eggs. I beleave ,it is an art to prescribe the right dose, RE has to have good intuition too, experience is not enough. My RE suggested to start with 150 and check first US on CD7. She expects 10 eggs from our IVF.
Panda, we are young, we are really young and nothing is wrong with us.
My dh is getting his sperm dna checked out. Also we'll check for heavy metals in his urine. If everything is OK, than we can focus on me and maybe do stim IVF very soon.


I went to my RE on Monday. I was hoping to see 20mm on my left size, but we found only 14,6mm. It grew only 2,6 mm in 4 days. However, my right size has a 13.6mm follicle!!!!!
What a suprise! This is crazy! I am excited!
But my RE is sure that we have only one follicle this cycle, cos another didn't grow enought and possible there is no egg. She insured me that it's not a cyst. My lining is still thin 7.2mm. It's growing along with a follicles. We are checking again on Wednesday.
I am going to be CD12 tomorrow and I am sure I'll O late this cycle.
This cycle is different, no spotting after AF. This cycle possible is a healthy one, maybe a healthy egg is growing slowly and cozy.(or maybe 2?)
I think that my body decided to grow two follicles. It slows down the left one that it catches up with a right one.
My grandmother has faternal twins. This is genetic and runs into families.

We asked RE about clomid, she wouldn't do it in this case. How funny, that my hubby came up with this idea, cos he is so against hormones. 

Maybe IUI will be in the end of this week. 
After IVF to IUI, I know we'are going backwards but I know many cases that a couple get preggo naturally after failed IVF. After the flush possible pregnancy in 3 month. Sticky uterus. We want to give a chance to this cycle.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies firstly i just wanna say im so sorry ive been missing in action but... cut a long story short ive been hanging off the toilet since the 27th of dec,been in hospital 3 times...one being new years eve:blush:2 lots of bleeding and feeling and looking like absolute crap:sick:i got diagnosed with hypremisis (would not wish it on a worse enemy)i lost weight and im on strong anti sickness tablets which are given to people who have had chemotherapy...however there is light at the end of the tunnel as we had our 12 week scan today and everything so far is just perfect and the blood sweat and tears from the last 2 months has been so worth it!!

I am catching up with your posts but by the looks on this last page u are all still fighting strong and not giving up and i totally admire that...pls dont panick about age i know its easier said than done but we have a friend who was 42 before her ivf worked and she started trying at 34 she went through so much but she never gave up and now has a 7 year old son who is her world.

Happy 2014 to us all :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Aw glad all is going well with the baby trolley dolly tho sorry to hear about the hyperemesis! A couple of my friends had it too. I hope that it settles down for you really quickly in the second tri.


----------



## panda fan

Hi Squig! Glad to have you. I'm hoping this is your year, too. Looks like you've been through a lot on your journey. 

Trolley, glad to hear from you! Have been thinking of you and hoping all is well. Sorry to hear of the hypremisis, but very very happy for your healthy 12 week scan. It sounds like the doctors will be watching carefully and taking good care of you. I hope it gets easier soon! Does that usually get better with 2nd trimester?

Dov, I'm happy for your 2 follicles. It would be nice for them to mature at the same time! Fingers crossed for you!

ttcbabyisom, i'm behind on your story! I need to read your blog to see where you are at. Hope this cycle is going well. And gloria, hope you are well. 

My period is one day late now. Last month it was 4 days late so I don't really know why it's being this way, but I've had lots of spotting past few days so I'm just waiting now. No reason to test with the spotting because that usually means it's coming. I call doc to make appts when it arrives.


----------



## bettybee1

TROLLLLLEYYY!!!!!!!!! found you !! so happy for you sorry your suffering sickness is rubbish am 19weeks and still been sick yak !!! all worth it tho xxxxx


----------



## castana

Hi im new here im 33 and would like to try in august for my 1st..... feeling nervous


----------



## Squig34

Hi Castana!

Good luck to you when you start trying, hope you get your BFP quickly :)


----------



## dovkav123

Troley, you are a trooper! I am so happy you both feel fine now. Warm thoughts and wishes:flower:

Panda, I hope your period never came. What's the news?
It is no fun to do HSG once a year. You are super lucky that your insurance covers your IVF.
I beleave I have scarring around my ovaries too, but we havn't looked at them and we don't know. I am doing my castor oild packs for months now before my O. It may help to loosen up some scarring. To flush my tubes was my idea, cos this mystery drove me crazy for years. 

I had my IuI on Saturday with 12mil spermies. It went very smoothly. We had 20.6mm on the right side and 13.6 on the left(sleeping one never matured), my lining was super thick 14mm.
My temp is up for 2 mornings now and I think I am 2dpo, I'll start my progesterone tonight.
I have hope;
1. I have never tried TTC after flushing tubes
2. I have never tried TTC with progesterone after O.
3. In 6 months I have never had my follicle growing so slow.
4. I didn't spot till O this cycle
I have heard many babybump stories about failed IVFs and natural BFP


----------



## Squig34

Sounds good Dovkav, fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## panda fan

Hi Castana! Welcome. Good luck to you! Don't be nervous :)

Dov, that's all very interesting and positive things going on there! It's so encouraging to hear all the positive changes. Flushing tubes is always a good thing. I have 2 friends who couldn't get pregnant but did within 1-3 months after their tubes were flushed. Definitely sounds like your body is showing positive signs, too. I'm very hopeful for you!

I did get my period, just 2 days late this time. Had my day 3 bloods again and my HSG is tomorrow morning. After that we call financial to make sure insurance gets all the test info to them and approves us for starting meds for our March cycle.

I have Crohn's disease to watch for, too, so I just had a sigmoidoscopy and colon looked good and all my nutrition levels are good sooooo, so far in good condition to move forward. I'm hoping the different med protocol produces better results for me.


----------



## Squig34

Well I hope that you benefit from the HSG effect too Panda! I've heard the same thing from lots of people. Sounds like you have worked hard to get yourself in good shape for TTC, so I hope that your insurance is on the ball and approves everything for March, and of course a huge GL & FX for you on that!


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> Troley, you are a trooper! I am so happy you both feel fine now. Warm thoughts and wishes:flower:
> 
> Panda, I hope your period never came. What's the news?
> It is no fun to do HSG once a year. You are super lucky that your insurance covers your IVF.
> I beleave I have scarring around my ovaries too, but we havn't looked at them and we don't know. I am doing my castor oild packs for months now before my O. It may help to loosen up some scarring. To flush my tubes was my idea, cos this mystery drove me crazy for years.
> 
> I had my IuI on Saturday with 12mil spermies. It went very smoothly. We had 20.6mm on the right side and 13.6 on the left(sleeping one never matured), my lining was super thick 14mm.
> My temp is up for 2 mornings now and I think I am 2dpo, I'll start my progesterone tonight.
> I have hope;
> 1. I have never tried TTC after flushing tubes
> 2. I have never tried TTC with progesterone after O.
> 3. In 6 months I have never had my follicle growing so slow.
> 4. I didn't spot till O this cycle
> I have heard many babybump stories about failed IVFs and natural BFP

Good luck Dov it all looks good.. fingers crossed for you:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## panda fan

HSG went great. Everything looked good. She just kept saying how lovely my uterus was and how many follicles I had and how good that was. I wanted to scream: "then why isn't it working?!" But hey, maybe this time? Right?


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> Hi Castana! Welcome. Good luck to you! Don't be nervous :)
> 
> Dov, that's all very interesting and positive things going on there! It's so encouraging to hear all the positive changes. Flushing tubes is always a good thing. I have 2 friends who couldn't get pregnant but did within 1-3 months after their tubes were flushed. Definitely sounds like your body is showing positive signs, too. I'm very hopeful for you!
> 
> I did get my period, just 2 days late this time. Had my day 3 bloods again and my HSG is tomorrow morning. After that we call financial to make sure insurance gets all the test info to them and approves us for starting meds for our March cycle.
> 
> I have Crohn's disease to watch for, too, so I just had a sigmoidoscopy and colon looked good and all my nutrition levels are good sooooo, so far in good condition to move forward. I'm hoping the different med protocol produces better results for me.

Hi Panda, hope you stay well and buffed for your upcoming:hugs: cycle.


----------



## gloria33

ladies i go for my FET today.. hope all goes well.. my lining remained 8mm and had not grown further. Hope it is still strong enough to help implantation.

will update soon...


----------



## Squig34

FX for you Gloria :hugs:


----------



## gloria33

Hi ladies, we were to put 2 blasts but only 1 survived the thaw till day 5 and we still went ahead with the ET.

The grading was 3BB which as told to us has seen success in the past. i am hopeful and keeping the faith that we will get lucky and see a full term pregnancy this time around. :))


----------



## dovkav123

Hoping and praying for a sticky bean! You so deserve it!:dust:

Oh panda, I feel the same way!!!! It is so frustrated when alll the test are perfect and we don't have the result! I am not sorry a bit for testing and spending $$$. more we know, more we can do...knowledge is power!!!
My hubby sometimes tells me it's not meant to be, I tell him maybe it's a wrong timing. Past 2years were very tough days in our famliy. We had to take care of my father in-law with Alzheimers. Now he is in heaven. He is finally free. We do feel sad but more relaxed....


----------



## Squig34

Hope it sticks for you Gloria! :dust:


----------



## panda fan

Hoping you have a sticky bean, gloria! FET means that BB egg has been through a lot already and it's still strong so that's such good news. Lots of happy thoughts for implantation week.


----------



## panda fan

dov, how is your 2 week wait going? any symptoms?


----------



## dovkav123

Thank you panda for asking. 
I am very hungry and I have appetite for carbs and anything I find in the fridge healthy or not. Ussually I am a healthy freak!
Bleeding left nostril evey other day for a few seconds. Also headache on the left side at that moment. Maybe progesterone is playig tricks on me???>>>


I forgot to tell you that my hubby assited in IUI. He removed a cap from the catheter. It was so adorable! He kept it as a souvenir. It's a baby blue color. That's my nickname, he calls me baby blue all the time. My eyes are sky blue. Also it's my favourite color. A baby boy color. I know we'll have a boy soon. I knew that for a fact when I was a teenager.
Earlier or later we'll be blessed with joy, I promise you:friends:

p.s my hubbies heavy metal urine test is back I need to pick it up. I'll let you know later.


----------



## dovkav123

Happy Valentines!:kiss:


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> Thank you panda for asking.
> I am very hungry and I have appetite for carbs and anything I find in the fridge healthy or not. Ussually I am a healthy freak!
> Bleeding left nostril evey other day for a few seconds. Also headache on the left side at that moment. Maybe progesterone is playig tricks on me???>>>
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you that my hubby assited in IUI. He removed a cap from the catheter. It was so adorable! He kept it as a souvenir. It's a baby blue color. That's my nickname, he calls me baby blue all the time. My eyes are sky blue. Also it's my favourite color. A baby boy color. I know we'll have a boy soon. I knew that for a fact when I was a teenager.
> Earlier or later we'll be blessed with joy, I promise you:friends:
> 
> p.s my hubbies heavy metal urine test is back I need to pick it up. I'll let you know later.

OMG Dov hope you feel better.. sweet of DH to assist..pray you are blessed soon:)

happy valentines to all :kiss:


----------



## panda fan

Dov, that's good. I know I'm just reading posts and it's hard to tell subtle details, but you just seem so relaxed and hopeful right now. I hope that means you are pregnant! 

:happydance: happy dance for Dov and Gloria's sticky beans :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Thank you for supprot, you are the best ladies!
> Today we received info about a sperm dna fragmentation. My RE put an extra brochure from the synlab and it states that the sperm dna fragmentation problem could be fixed with antioxidants! Hell, my hubby got mad on our RE! She stated it's not proven!
> 
> Anyway, I have drank alcohol every day since I found out our embryo didn't make it.
> Tonight was the last 3 glasses of wine I drank, cos tomorrow will be the 3rd day of my cycle and my folilcle will start growing.
> 
> Few days ago we went to the art gallery to Heidelberg and we saw a beautiful painting and I was so sure I can paint it myself. The castle, the bridge and Necka river. My hubby's mother's birthday is on February and she always wanted a painting of Heidelberg. I want to do it for her. Today I bought the canvas for a painting and I realised I need to paint it for us. For me and my hubby cos we had our first romantic walk by the river in Heidelberg a night before my first IVF. I injected myself with HCG shot in the car, with the light of the street lights. And we were dreaming of big...maybe too big....

Hi girl, i love this post. I'm sorry i'm so behind but i'm catching up now. I'm so sorry again about your embryo not making it. I would have drank every day too after finding out. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Hi dov,
> 
> You've got a great husband to support you so much and do everything he can to make his half of the equation better. You will be great parents!
> 
> I'm sorry you are having a tough time emotionally. I feel our situations are very similar even if our ivf cycles have been different types so I definitely empathize with all your worries and what you are going through.
> 
> I did start panicking that my eggs were too low quality and that maybe I was already too old, but I was overanalyzing everything the doctors and nurses said in passing comments and assuming the worst. When I finally just asked my doctor, she was surprised I felt that way and didn't seem to think there was a quality issue with me at all and blamed the protocol for the 2nd IVF failure so def don't worry yet about your age or jump to conclusions. I spent a lot of time crying and freaking out because I thought these failures meant I was out of chances, but that's not true. As long as we've still got chances, we've got hope. All the best on your next cycle!!

Your next IVF is now right around the corner Panda!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> TTC baby, happy for you! New year, new price and IUI! Sending you blessings, IUI buddy:)
> Welcome to 2ww!
> 
> I had my contrast u/s today. My procedure took a very looong time! RE couldn't put catheter in.. (THis happened before in the other clinic, dr. quit the procedure and asked me to come back in two days). She wanted to use a baloon catheter but they didn't have it. She kept trying till she succeeded(3rd try) It was painful! More painful than an egg retrieval! The dye went throught the tubes, so my tubes are open. However, we don't know if my tubes are damaged from the pelvic surgery. Are they functioning?
> My RE is sure we havn't found our healthy embryo yet, if she is right, we'll try IUI this month and hopefully we'll find it.
> Anyway, Everything looks normal. My follicle on the left was 12mm. On Monday we may do IUI.
> Sperm dna fragmentation we'll check when we know the result of this cycle.
> 
> I asked my RE about ureaplasma, mycoplasma in sperm(bacteria could cause dna problems). She told me it's always there, if you have too many you treat with antibiotics and in two weeks the bacteria comes back.
> I don't know if we'll test for that.
> I asked about the white blood cells in sperm. Durind SA they check that. DR. worry if they find a big number of those cells.
> 
> I'll sleep better tonight, the mystery is solved. My tubes are OK.
> I wanted to cry after this test.:cry: Why are we both so perfect and why are we so infertile? How many other tests we should do to find out the reason?
> 
> Panda, I know we are super healthy, but when I don't know about my egg quality, I make everything up...I asked my RE can I have 5 in a row unhealthy eggs, she said yes!
> I know you had a pelvic surgery too. Have you ever checked your tubes? You didn't do lap. How about HCG?
> I read some info about dr. Sher advice to transfer one embryo at a time, cos immunity problems, dq match. Have you heard anything about it?
> https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf...g-its-effect-on-reproduction-and-ivf-outcome/

Yeah, well it didn't work out like i thought and had hoped so now on to IUI! I have so much hope for this current cycle, it's ridiculous! 

i have so much hope for you too! Just hang in there sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi ladies firstly i just wanna say im so sorry ive been missing in action but... cut a long story short ive been hanging off the toilet since the 27th of dec,been in hospital 3 times...one being new years eve:blush:2 lots of bleeding and feeling and looking like absolute crap:sick:i got diagnosed with hypremisis (would not wish it on a worse enemy)i lost weight and im on strong anti sickness tablets which are given to people who have had chemotherapy...however there is light at the end of the tunnel as we had our 12 week scan today and everything so far is just perfect and the blood sweat and tears from the last 2 months has been so worth it!!
> 
> I am catching up with your posts but by the looks on this last page u are all still fighting strong and not giving up and i totally admire that...pls dont panick about age i know its easier said than done but we have a friend who was 42 before her ivf worked and she started trying at 34 she went through so much but she never gave up and now has a 7 year old son who is her world.
> 
> Happy 2014 to us all :hugs:

Wow Trolley, you poor poor thing! I'm so glad that scan went perfectly though!!! Yay, finally something good here!!! :hugs:

Yeah, i'm totally panicked about age too. I'll be 35 this November and am DREADING it. Like seriously dreading it. I know we still have time, it just makes me really nervous. But thank you so much for that inspiring story of your friend. It's stories like that that give me hope and make me feel so much better...so thank you Trolley! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Hi Squig! Glad to have you. I'm hoping this is your year, too. Looks like you've been through a lot on your journey.
> 
> Trolley, glad to hear from you! Have been thinking of you and hoping all is well. Sorry to hear of the hypremisis, but very very happy for your healthy 12 week scan. It sounds like the doctors will be watching carefully and taking good care of you. I hope it gets easier soon! Does that usually get better with 2nd trimester?
> 
> Dov, I'm happy for your 2 follicles. It would be nice for them to mature at the same time! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> ttcbabyisom, i'm behind on your story! I need to read your blog to see where you are at. Hope this cycle is going well. And gloria, hope you are well.
> 
> My period is one day late now. Last month it was 4 days late so I don't really know why it's being this way, but I've had lots of spotting past few days so I'm just waiting now. No reason to test with the spotting because that usually means it's coming. I call doc to make appts when it arrives.

Yes Panda, you need to catch up on my story! ;-)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

castana said:


> Hi im new here im 33 and would like to try in august for my 1st..... feeling nervous

Welcome castana! I hope it happens for you right away!!!

:dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Troley, you are a trooper! I am so happy you both feel fine now. Warm thoughts and wishes:flower:
> 
> Panda, I hope your period never came. What's the news?
> It is no fun to do HSG once a year. You are super lucky that your insurance covers your IVF.
> I beleave I have scarring around my ovaries too, but we havn't looked at them and we don't know. I am doing my castor oild packs for months now before my O. It may help to loosen up some scarring. To flush my tubes was my idea, cos this mystery drove me crazy for years.
> 
> I had my IuI on Saturday with 12mil spermies. It went very smoothly. We had 20.6mm on the right side and 13.6 on the left(sleeping one never matured), my lining was super thick 14mm.
> My temp is up for 2 mornings now and I think I am 2dpo, I'll start my progesterone tonight.
> I have hope;
> 1. I have never tried TTC after flushing tubes
> 2. I have never tried TTC with progesterone after O.
> 3. In 6 months I have never had my follicle growing so slow.
> 4. I didn't spot till O this cycle
> I have heard many babybump stories about failed IVFs and natural BFP

It's almost time for you to know dov whether it worked or not! 22nd, right? I've got everything crossed for you!!! Sounds very promising!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> HSG went great. Everything looked good. She just kept saying how lovely my uterus was and how many follicles I had and how good that was. I wanted to scream: "then why isn't it working?!" But hey, maybe this time? Right?

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

gloria33 said:


> Hi ladies, we were to put 2 blasts but only 1 survived the thaw till day 5 and we still went ahead with the ET.
> 
> The grading was 3BB which as told to us has seen success in the past. i am hopeful and keeping the faith that we will get lucky and see a full term pregnancy this time around. :))

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU SWEETIE!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> Thank you panda for asking.
> I am very hungry and I have appetite for carbs and anything I find in the fridge healthy or not. Ussually I am a healthy freak!
> Bleeding left nostril evey other day for a few seconds. Also headache on the left side at that moment. Maybe progesterone is playig tricks on me???>>>
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you that my hubby assited in IUI. He removed a cap from the catheter. It was so adorable! He kept it as a souvenir. It's a baby blue color. That's my nickname, he calls me baby blue all the time. My eyes are sky blue. Also it's my favourite color. A baby boy color. I know we'll have a boy soon. I knew that for a fact when I was a teenager.
> Earlier or later we'll be blessed with joy, I promise you:friends:
> 
> p.s my hubbies heavy metal urine test is back I need to pick it up. I'll let you know later.

I love that hubby assisted. How cool!

Progesterone can be evil that way. It makes me feel preggers every single month. :-/


----------



## GeekPrincess

Hi ladies Im 31 and also ttc my first :) Been trying for 2 1/2 years and currently 10dpo on my 4th round of clomid.


----------



## gloria33

welcome geek princess.. good luck with your cycle.

Dov how are you doing?

TTC, panda, trolley any updates?

AFM- i have my 1st beta tom am a nervous wreck. hoping and praying that all goes well..


----------



## dovkav123

I HAD MY bfn AT 11 DPIUI.
I'LL RETEST TOMORROW.
WISHING YOU THE BEST LUCK TOMORROW! HOPING AND PRAYING TOO.
DID YOU TEST AT HOME?


----------



## Squig34

Hi GeekPrincess. Hope things work out for you soon, TTC is sometimes a very long road! We've been trying for approaching 3 years so I know what it feels like.

Dovkav - did you test again?

Gloria - how it it go with your beta?

TTCbabyisom - I will be 35 next week so I know how you feel!

Panda - do you have a date now for your next cycle?


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> Hi GeekPrincess. Hope things work out for you soon, TTC is sometimes a very long road! We've been trying for approaching 3 years so I know what it feels like.
> 
> Dovkav - did you test again?
> 
> Gloria - how it it go with your beta?
> 
> TTCbabyisom - I will be 35 next week so I know how you feel!
> 
> Panda - do you have a date now for your next cycle?

same questions to dov and gloria! i was so sad to see you got a bfn dov. it seemed so promising this cycle. i really feel that no matter what happens with this one, you are on the right track and moving forward even though it may feel sometimes like you aren't

i have a hormone test on wednesday (2/26) to see if i ovulated and that i'm on track and then they'll start my lupron and give me tentative dates, they made me take heavy antibiotics for the HSG and it's really causing me to have a bloated upset stomach even though i only took then 3 days. taking lots of probiotics but i'm worried the stomach problems might affect digestion and hormones :(

welcome geek princess! wishing you good luck with this clomid cycle. 2 years for me and 3rd IVF cycle for me so many of us in long term journeys. going to be 34 in April. basically i'll find out if this one worked within weeks of my birthday. :wacko:


----------



## dovkav123

panda fan said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi GeekPrincess. Hope things work out for you soon, TTC is sometimes a very long road! We've been trying for approaching 3 years so I know what it feels like.
> 
> Dovkav - did you test again?
> 
> Gloria - how it it go with your beta?
> 
> TTCbabyisom - I will be 35 next week so I know how you feel!
> 
> Panda - do you have a date now for your next cycle?
> 
> same questions to dov and gloria! i was so sad to see you got a bfn dov. it seemed so promising this cycle. i really feel that no matter what happens with this one, you are on the right track and moving forward even though it may feel sometimes like you aren't
> 
> i have a hormone test on wednesday (2/26) to see if i ovulated and that i'm on track and then they'll start my lupron and give me tentative dates, they made me take heavy antibiotics for the HSG and it's really causing me to have a bloated upset stomach even though i only took then 3 days. taking lots of probiotics but i'm worried the stomach problems might affect digestion and hormones :(
> 
> welcome geek princess! wishing you good luck with this clomid cycle. 2 years for me and 3rd IVF cycle for me so many of us in long term journeys. going to be 34 in April. basically i'll find out if this one worked within weeks of my birthday. :wacko:Click to expand...

Panda, why did they give you antibiotics after HSG? Do you get them every single time after this procedure? You are very smart! Probiotics will help, but make sure one of the ingredient is oligosaccharides, this is sugar which is the food for bacteria in the capsule. That's how bacteria stays alive.

I did get BFN this morning at 15dpiui. I am quitting my progest. tonight.
My hubby told me we'll try again, we'll never give up. It seems to me we are doing baby steps and they are too small...panda, IUI with one egg is really going backward not forward. But I am sick answering the same question "Are your tubes open?". After each IVF I had this thought behind my head maybe we can do it naturally, with progesterone and IUI. My hubby had this idea in the begining of our treaments.
When we went for IUI's first u/s, I felt sick and wanted to throw up thinking about this clinic that we are back again cos WE don't get any results....

I assume that my egg and his sperm are healthy. My R tube failed this cycle. My scar from appendix is on the right, closer to my R tube. I'd like to give a chance to a L tube next month.
I would do another IUI if I have a mature follicle on the L side. If I have a follicle on the right side again, we'll do another IVF w/o meds.
It'll give me peace of mind that I did everyhing I could...
Than I need to convince my hubby to do stim IVF. Soak myself in nasty, ugly hormones.

we are doing sperm dna fragm test on Tuesday. The results will be ready in 1-2 weeks.

ON the other hand, if my egg quality was bad in all 5 egg retrievals. It is possibility that a good egg will pop out during IUIs. And we won't catch it. 
I give this up to God and he'll decide... 

Panda, yesterday I met a woman who had no children she was 84. Her appendix ruptured after the war. She blames this event for childless live.

My mother in-law was supprised to find out that I had a ruptured appendix too.(it ruptured in dr. hands, but we don't know what happened for sure. He just wanted to make us feel better, cos he misdiagnosed my problem for days.) My hubbies mom says "I see black". It means no luck for you guys....After failed 3 embryos implantation, she thinks my uterus is rejecting....She has no medical backgound, but I take all opinions to heart.
Panda, could it be that scarring around the uterus(the outside) could prevent the uterus move freely, and prevent implantation?


----------



## babybemine

Hey all I am back. Have not been trying that much. Have not tested for O or for pregnancy. AF came late in January after miscarriage and then my levels had not dropped enough so us trying was put on hold. Now that the beta has dropped we are able to try once more. AF a few days late right now. Have noticed that I have been real hungry but am attributing that to the fact that I have not had my thyroid checked again. Appointment on Monday for the doctor to give us news on all the genetic test and all the extra blood tests we had done and to see what we should do now. We were about to start taking injectables when we last found out we were pregnant. So now I have a full shelve of those that we have not used. The nurses told us that the genetic tests done from the miscarriage showed that there was nothing wrong. I am worried about our doctors appointment. I don't want the doctor to tell us we are unable to have kids nor do I want the doctor to say everything is fine and that we should be able to conceive. Well wish me luck.


----------



## Squig34

Dovkav, sorry to hear about your BFN. Now, I don't know a lot about IVF, but I attach a link from a beauty clinic in Belfast which also does massage therapy for fertility issues. I'm not recommending these because I haven't tried them, but I thought you might find the information useful if you haven't heard about this before. 
https://www.beautycompanybelfast.com/treatments/fertility.aspx 

Panda - hope the tests show that your body is doing what it should then and you can get your dates. Sorry to hear the antibiotics made you feel so bad though. I didn't get antibiotics with my HSG, I just had to take strong painkillers beforehand.

Babybemine - good luck. I don't think that many medical professionals really understand how difficult m/c is and do brush people off a bit. Was that your first m/c or have you had several? I'm guessing though since you mention testing it's been a few. Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> I HAD MY bfn AT 11 DPIUI.
> I'LL RETEST TOMORROW.
> WISHING YOU THE BEST LUCK TOMORROW! HOPING AND PRAYING TOO.
> DID YOU TEST AT HOME?

Im sorry you had a bfn dov:hugs:

My doc had done 3 IUI's which if failed as per the clinic we could go ahead to the next step being IVF. 

I pray for you to see your BFP soon..


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi GeekPrincess. Hope things work out for you soon, TTC is sometimes a very long road! We've been trying for approaching 3 years so I know what it feels like.
> 
> Dovkav - did you test again?
> 
> Gloria - how it it go with your beta?
> 
> TTCbabyisom - I will be 35 next week so I know how you feel!
> 
> Panda - do you have a date now for your next cycle?
> 
> same questions to dov and gloria! i was so sad to see you got a bfn dov. it seemed so promising this cycle. i really feel that no matter what happens with this one, you are on the right track and moving forward even though it may feel sometimes like you aren't
> 
> i have a hormone test on wednesday (2/26) to see if i ovulated and that i'm on track and then they'll start my lupron and give me tentative dates, they made me take heavy antibiotics for the HSG and it's really causing me to have a bloated upset stomach even though i only took then 3 days. taking lots of probiotics but i'm worried the stomach problems might affect digestion and hormones :(
> 
> welcome geek princess! wishing you good luck with this clomid cycle. 2 years for me and 3rd IVF cycle for me so many of us in long term journeys. going to be 34 in April. basically i'll find out if this one worked within weeks of my birthday. :wacko:Click to expand...

Im sorry you are not feeling very good due to the antibiotics.. 

Praying for you, baby, Dov, TTC, squig and geek princess that you all soon see your rainbow..:hugs: i have you all in my thoughts and prayers..

AFM : I got a BFP and sending lots of :dust: to you all..


----------



## Squig34

Gloria - great news! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> My mother in-law was supprised to find out that I had a ruptured appendix too.(it ruptured in dr. hands, but we don't know what happened for sure. He just wanted to make us feel better, cos he misdiagnosed my problem for days.) My hubbies mom says "I see black". It means no luck for you guys....After failed 3 embryos implantation, she thinks my uterus is rejecting....She has no medical backgound, but I take all opinions to heart.
> Panda, could it be that scarring around the uterus(the outside) could prevent the uterus move freely, and prevent implantation?

My doctors messed up, too. Long story, but they should have told me lots of things that would have prevented the surgery on my colon that caused this scarring. They also really underplayed the risks to my fertility the whole time I was sick and if they had told me, I would have frozen those nice younger eggs in my twenties and planned ahead. It's very hard to think about what could have been if they had only done things differently, but I have to believe that it will all come out okay in the end cause that's what keeps me going.

I had implantation on my first IVF so where you have similar scarring issues I would think implantation should be fine. I haven't read anything about that kind of scarring around uterus causing problems so note sure. I think that your plan to try IUI with left tube is good and then the stims. Getting a larger crop of eggs from the stims might do the trick. I'm gonna hope that left tube thing works for you though. I know how you feel about having to take the hormones and I hope you don't have to. I will say that taking the hormones really hasn't been that hard for me in terms of side effects though. Definitely not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## panda fan

gloria33 said:


> AFM : I got a BFP and sending lots of :dust: to you all..


:happydance::happydance::happydance: Great news! Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## panda fan

babybemine said:


> Hey all I am back. Have not been trying that much. Have not tested for O or for pregnancy. AF came late in January after miscarriage and then my levels had not dropped enough so us trying was put on hold. Now that the beta has dropped we are able to try once more. AF a few days late right now. Have noticed that I have been real hungry but am attributing that to the fact that I have not had my thyroid checked again. Appointment on Monday for the doctor to give us news on all the genetic test and all the extra blood tests we had done and to see what we should do now. We were about to start taking injectables when we last found out we were pregnant. So now I have a full shelve of those that we have not used. The nurses told us that the genetic tests done from the miscarriage showed that there was nothing wrong. I am worried about our doctors appointment. I don't want the doctor to tell us we are unable to have kids nor do I want the doctor to say everything is fine and that we should be able to conceive. Well wish me luck.

welcome back, babybemine! Hope your doc appt went well!


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> My mother in-law was supprised to find out that I had a ruptured appendix too.(it ruptured in dr. hands, but we don't know what happened for sure. He just wanted to make us feel better, cos he misdiagnosed my problem for days.) My hubbies mom says "I see black". It means no luck for you guys....After failed 3 embryos implantation, she thinks my uterus is rejecting....She has no medical backgound, but I take all opinions to heart.
> Panda, could it be that scarring around the uterus(the outside) could prevent the uterus move freely, and prevent implantation?
> 
> My doctors messed up, too. Long story, but they should have told me lots of things that would have prevented the surgery on my colon that caused this scarring. They also really underplayed the risks to my fertility the whole time I was sick and if they had told me, I would have frozen those nice younger eggs in my twenties and planned ahead. It's very hard to think about what could have been if they had only done things differently, but I have to believe that it will all come out okay in the end cause that's what keeps me going.
> 
> I had implantation on my first IVF so where you have similar scarring issues I would think implantation should be fine. I haven't read anything about that kind of scarring around uterus causing problems so note sure. I think that your plan to try IUI with left tube is good and then the stims. Getting a larger crop of eggs from the stims might do the trick. I'm gonna hope that left tube thing works for you though. I know how you feel about having to take the hormones and I hope you don't have to. I will say that taking the hormones really hasn't been that hard for me in terms of side effects though. Definitely not as bad as I thought it would be.Click to expand...

Panda/dov, my doc too had messed up and dint even tell us and after 2 years of treatment and cyst removal etc.. we consulted at another clinic only to know i had a badly scarred endo and hence i had never conceived.

This all was till my 1st IVF in 2012 which was not with my current clinic.

After i consulted with another clinic (current one) in 2013 and they performed a hysteroscopy and showed us the results that my left side was bad and that my lining needed to be discarded several times with help of meds taken during period.

After that i conceived 1st time in 2013 july after 5 yrs of ttc.

keeping you'll in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Super excited for you Gloria! You opened the gate to BFP and we'll all follow!!! you!:happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My IUI is tomorrow girls! We've had a good cycle so far. All the meds worked, i had great numbers all around. 3 mature follies ready to pop, good lining and DH did a good job at my trigger shot last night. So now we pray that tomorrow goes smoothly and we get a good sample from DH and then we just wait and hope it was a success!!! I sure hope so. I'm expecting it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

GeekPrincess said:


> Hi ladies Im 31 and also ttc my first :) Been trying for 2 1/2 years and currently 10dpo on my 4th round of clomid.

Best of luck sweetie! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> I HAD MY bfn AT 11 DPIUI.
> I'LL RETEST TOMORROW.
> WISHING YOU THE BEST LUCK TOMORROW! HOPING AND PRAYING TOO.
> DID YOU TEST AT HOME?

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine said:


> Hey all I am back. Have not been trying that much. Have not tested for O or for pregnancy. AF came late in January after miscarriage and then my levels had not dropped enough so us trying was put on hold. Now that the beta has dropped we are able to try once more. AF a few days late right now. Have noticed that I have been real hungry but am attributing that to the fact that I have not had my thyroid checked again. Appointment on Monday for the doctor to give us news on all the genetic test and all the extra blood tests we had done and to see what we should do now. We were about to start taking injectables when we last found out we were pregnant. So now I have a full shelve of those that we have not used. The nurses told us that the genetic tests done from the miscarriage showed that there was nothing wrong. I am worried about our doctors appointment. I don't want the doctor to tell us we are unable to have kids nor do I want the doctor to say everything is fine and that we should be able to conceive. Well wish me luck.

Awe honey :hugs:
how did the appointment go? I hope well!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

gloria33 said:


> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi GeekPrincess. Hope things work out for you soon, TTC is sometimes a very long road! We've been trying for approaching 3 years so I know what it feels like.
> 
> Dovkav - did you test again?
> 
> Gloria - how it it go with your beta?
> 
> TTCbabyisom - I will be 35 next week so I know how you feel!
> 
> Panda - do you have a date now for your next cycle?
> 
> same questions to dov and gloria! i was so sad to see you got a bfn dov. it seemed so promising this cycle. i really feel that no matter what happens with this one, you are on the right track and moving forward even though it may feel sometimes like you aren't
> 
> i have a hormone test on wednesday (2/26) to see if i ovulated and that i'm on track and then they'll start my lupron and give me tentative dates, they made me take heavy antibiotics for the HSG and it's really causing me to have a bloated upset stomach even though i only took then 3 days. taking lots of probiotics but i'm worried the stomach problems might affect digestion and hormones :(
> 
> welcome geek princess! wishing you good luck with this clomid cycle. 2 years for me and 3rd IVF cycle for me so many of us in long term journeys. going to be 34 in April. basically i'll find out if this one worked within weeks of my birthday. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry you are not feeling very good due to the antibiotics..
> 
> Praying for you, baby, Dov, TTC, squig and geek princess that you all soon see your rainbow..:hugs: i have you all in my thoughts and prayers..
> 
> AFM : I got a BFP and sending lots of :dust: to you all..Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ttcbabyisom said:


> My IUI is tomorrow girls! We've had a good cycle so far. All the meds worked, i had great numbers all around. 3 mature follies ready to pop, good lining and DH did a good job at my trigger shot last night. So now we pray that tomorrow goes smoothly and we get a good sample from DH and then we just wait and hope it was a success!!! I sure hope so. I'm expecting it.

Good luck for today huni hope all went well :hugs:xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

gloria33 said:


> panda fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi GeekPrincess. Hope things work out for you soon, TTC is sometimes a very long road! We've been trying for approaching 3 years so I know what it feels like.
> 
> Dovkav - did you test again?
> 
> Gloria - how it it go with your beta?
> 
> TTCbabyisom - I will be 35 next week so I know how you feel!
> 
> Panda - do you have a date now for your next cycle?
> 
> same questions to dov and gloria! i was so sad to see you got a bfn dov. it seemed so promising this cycle. i really feel that no matter what happens with this one, you are on the right track and moving forward even though it may feel sometimes like you aren't
> 
> i have a hormone test on wednesday (2/26) to see if i ovulated and that i'm on track and then they'll start my lupron and give me tentative dates, they made me take heavy antibiotics for the HSG and it's really causing me to have a bloated upset stomach even though i only took then 3 days. taking lots of probiotics but i'm worried the stomach problems might affect digestion and hormones :(
> 
> welcome geek princess! wishing you good luck with this clomid cycle. 2 years for me and 3rd IVF cycle for me so many of us in long term journeys. going to be 34 in April. basically i'll find out if this one worked within weeks of my birthday. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry you are not feeling very good due to the antibiotics..
> 
> Praying for you, baby, Dov, TTC, squig and geek princess that you all soon see your rainbow..:hugs: i have you all in my thoughts and prayers..
> 
> AFM : I got a BFP and sending lots of :dust: to you all..Click to expand...

Congratz huni im sure its the start of many to come xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

bettybee1 said:
 

> TROLLLLLEYYY!!!!!!!!! found you !! so happy for you sorry your suffering sickness is rubbish am 19weeks and still been sick yak !!! all worth it tho xxxxx

Hey lovely how are u?How was your 20 week scan?xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

hello ladies and newbies...i hope u are all doing well!!Im sorry to see some knocks but im so pleased to see u just dust yourself down and look to the next step!So happy to see a new bfp congratz gloria... im sure its the start of many more to come on this thread!

Im doing better now still on tablets for sickness but hopin to ween myself off them soon just abit scared incase i go back over....im 16 weeks 2mo and have my midwife check...think u get to listen to the heart beat....but i listen to our babies alot as we have a heart monitor...its the sweetest thing....and is so reassuring for us...real peace of mind.

I will keep tuning in ladies from time to time...and will have everything crossed for u all xx


----------



## gloria33

ttcbabyisom said:


> My IUI is tomorrow girls! We've had a good cycle so far. All the meds worked, i had great numbers all around. 3 mature follies ready to pop, good lining and DH did a good job at my trigger shot last night. So now we pray that tomorrow goes smoothly and we get a good sample from DH and then we just wait and hope it was a success!!! I sure hope so. I'm expecting it.

TTC soo happy all is looking great.. kfx and waiting for you to announce a bfp soon:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow girls! We've had a good cycle so far. All the meds worked, i had great numbers all around. 3 mature follies ready to pop, good lining and DH did a good job at my trigger shot last night. So now we pray that tomorrow goes smoothly and we get a good sample from DH and then we just wait and hope it was a success!!! I sure hope so. I'm expecting it.
> 
> Good luck for today huni hope all went well :hugs:xxClick to expand...

It went perfectly!!! :happydance::happydance:
Now i wait...and wait...and wait... :coffee:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Trolley_Dolly said:


> hello ladies and newbies...i hope u are all doing well!!Im sorry to see some knocks but im so pleased to see u just dust yourself down and look to the next step!So happy to see a new bfp congratz gloria... im sure its the start of many more to come on this thread!
> 
> Im doing better now still on tablets for sickness but hopin to ween myself off them soon just abit scared incase i go back over....im 16 weeks 2mo and have my midwife check...think u get to listen to the heart beat....but i listen to our babies alot as we have a heart monitor...its the sweetest thing....and is so reassuring for us...real peace of mind.
> 
> I will keep tuning in ladies from time to time...and will have everything crossed for u all xx

Yay for 16 weeks!!! :happydance:
Sounds like things are going well. I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

gloria33 said:


> After i consulted with another clinic (current one) in 2013 and they performed a hysteroscopy and showed us the results that my left side was bad and that my lining needed to be discarded several times with help of meds taken during period.
> 
> After that i conceived 1st time in 2013 july after 5 yrs of ttc.
> 
> keeping you'll in my thoughts:hugs:

I'm sorry it too so long to get answers, but so glad you did get some. That's a very hopeful story.

Do you mind if I ask which clinic you go to now? I may change clinics after this cycle if it doesn't work, so I'm looking around. I'm willing to travel if it's people that have better expertise.


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom said:


> My IUI is tomorrow girls! We've had a good cycle so far. All the meds worked, i had great numbers all around. 3 mature follies ready to pop, good lining and DH did a good job at my trigger shot last night. So now we pray that tomorrow goes smoothly and we get a good sample from DH and then we just wait and hope it was a success!!! I sure hope so. I'm expecting it.

That sounds so good! Keep the BFPs coming! :yellow:


----------



## panda fan

Trolley_Dolly said:


> hello ladies and newbies...i hope u are all doing well!!Im sorry to see some knocks but im so pleased to see u just dust yourself down and look to the next step!So happy to see a new bfp congratz gloria... im sure its the start of many more to come on this thread!
> 
> Im doing better now still on tablets for sickness but hopin to ween myself off them soon just abit scared incase i go back over....im 16 weeks 2mo and have my midwife check...think u get to listen to the heart beat....but i listen to our babies alot as we have a heart monitor...its the sweetest thing....and is so reassuring for us...real peace of mind.
> 
> I will keep tuning in ladies from time to time...and will have everything crossed for u all xx

That's great news Trolley. So wonderful to hear your update!


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> gloria33 said:
> 
> 
> After i consulted with another clinic (current one) in 2013 and they performed a hysteroscopy and showed us the results that my left side was bad and that my lining needed to be discarded several times with help of meds taken during period.
> 
> After that i conceived 1st time in 2013 july after 5 yrs of ttc.
> 
> keeping you'll in my thoughts:hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry it too so long to get answers, but so glad you did get some. That's a very hopeful story.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask which clinic you go to now? I may change clinics after this cycle if it doesn't work, so I'm looking around. I'm willing to travel if it's people that have better expertise.Click to expand...

Panda i consulted with this clinic called corion for donor eggs as i don't produce good eggs anymore:(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow girls! We've had a good cycle so far. All the meds worked, i had great numbers all around. 3 mature follies ready to pop, good lining and DH did a good job at my trigger shot last night. So now we pray that tomorrow goes smoothly and we get a good sample from DH and then we just wait and hope it was a success!!! I sure hope so. I'm expecting it.
> 
> That sounds so good! Keep the BFPs coming! :yellow:Click to expand...

4dpiui today and all looking good so far. temps are up there where they should be and i started my heparin and progesterone regimen yesterday and my boobs still hurt and i was really gassy yesterday...all good stuff so far. Praying!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> My IUI is tomorrow girls! We've had a good cycle so far. All the meds worked, i had great numbers all around. 3 mature follies ready to pop, good lining and DH did a good job at my trigger shot last night. So now we pray that tomorrow goes smoothly and we get a good sample from DH and then we just wait and hope it was a success!!! I sure hope so. I'm expecting it.
> 
> That sounds so good! Keep the BFPs coming! :yellow:Click to expand...

Thanks panda! :hugs:
Looks like you're embarking on ivf#3. Wow, i'm SO hopeful for you and can't wait to see what this cycle has in store for you!!! I'll be saying a prayer for march 25!


----------



## babybemine

Appointment went well. Doc said everything looked well and said one lab was a little off and put me on an aspirin a day. Started rainbowlite prenatals. Much easier on my stomach. Started Bravelle. On my fourth dose tonight.


----------



## dovkav123

babybemine said:


> Appointment went well. Doc said everything looked well and said one lab was a little off and put me on an aspirin a day. Started rainbowlite prenatals. Much easier on my stomach. Started Bravelle. On my fourth dose tonight.

What was wrong with your lab?
You'll be treated and you'll be lucky this month!
Super!
You've got a super dr.!
I am so happy he does something....
My dr. thinks nothing wrong with us, we just didn't find a healthy embryo...You can see on my siggy we did tons of testing, my RE didn't order any of it. I found a lab which does all for me.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Hurry up 2ww!!! :happydance:


----------



## gloria33

ttcbabyisom said:


> Hurry up 2ww!!! :happydance:


Good luck with the weeks wait, praying for you..


----------



## gloria33

dovkav123 said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appointment went well. Doc said everything looked well and said one lab was a little off and put me on an aspirin a day. Started rainbowlite prenatals. Much easier on my stomach. Started Bravelle. On my fourth dose tonight.
> 
> What was wrong with your lab?
> You'll be treated and you'll be lucky this month!
> Super!
> You've got a super dr.!
> I am so happy he does something....
> My dr. thinks nothing wrong with us, we just didn't find a healthy embryo...You can see on my siggy we did tons of testing, my RE didn't order any of it. I found a lab which does all for me.Click to expand...



kmfx for you baby..

Dov when do you plan on your next step?


----------



## gloria33

panda fan said:


> gloria33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After i consulted with another clinic (current one) in 2013 and they performed a hysteroscopy and showed us the results that my left side was bad and that my lining needed to be discarded several times with help of meds taken during period.
> 
> After that i conceived 1st time in 2013 july after 5 yrs of ttc.
> 
> keeping you'll in my thoughts:hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry it too so long to get answers, but so glad you did get some. That's a very hopeful story.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask which clinic you go to now? I may change clinics after this cycle if it doesn't work, so I'm looking around. I'm willing to travel if it's people that have better expertise.Click to expand...

How are things doing for you panda??

I am very hopeful for you with this attempt.. KMFX:hugs:


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom said:


> Hurry up 2ww!!! :happydance:

:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:
chart looks good!


----------



## Squig34

FX that you won't need to find a new clinic after this cycle Panda as you will be growing your LO!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Hurry up 2ww!!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:
> chart looks good!Click to expand...

Thank you panda. i'm done now for the cycle though. Don't want it to stress me out so now i will have hope until until test day and won't be worried about the dips! ;-)


----------



## dovkav123

We are doing IUI#2 on Monday.
My other ovary, the Left one, has an 18mm follicle on CD9. On the schedule, like always.
My dr. suggested IUI anyways cos we havn't done many yet... She agrees we should give a chance. We'll take advantage of the freshly flushed tubes. She wouldn't do HCG shot either.
So will take her advice.
How is everybody?
I hope you are enjoying early Spring.


----------



## Squig34

FX for this IUI for you Dovkav, that follicle sounds good!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> We are doing IUI#2 on Monday.
> My other ovary, the Left one, has an 18mm follicle on CD9. On the schedule, like always.
> My dr. suggested IUI anyways cos we havn't done many yet... She agrees we should give a chance. We'll take advantage of the freshly flushed tubes. She wouldn't do HCG shot either.
> So will take her advice.
> How is everybody?
> I hope you are enjoying early Spring.

FX'd for you this cycle dov!!! :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Good luck tomorrow Dovkav, looking forward to hearing your update.


----------



## babybemine

Darkov, because we miscarried twice...doc ordered a miscarriage panel/coagulation panel. They found that one of my beta glycoproteins was off and upon recheck it was off again. Doc says I will most likely need to be put on heparin or lovenox once pregnant.


----------



## babybemine

1dpiui. This cycle we did bravelle and HCG trigger. ultrasound showed 1 good one at 19. DH did his job and produced many good useable sperm. IUI went well. Now just keeping busy and praying that we do not receive a visit from AF. If no AF by the 25th we go for a beta.


----------



## dovkav123

babybemine said:


> 1dpiui. This cycle we did bravelle and HCG trigger. ultrasound showed 1 good one at 19. DH did his job and produced many good useable sperm. IUI went well. Now just keeping busy and praying that we do not receive a visit from AF. If no AF by the 25th we go for a beta.

I was tested for the glycoprotein, i was ok.
babymine, you are my IUI buddy!!!!I did it today :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I had 23mm follicle during IUI, 12mm uterine lining, My dr. used a tubal catheter, cos it's very flexible and thin. we had 45 mil sperm, 20%morfology, 33%motility. I felt a cramp during the procedure. Dr.told me that bleeding after it is normal. I did have a drop of blood.
Do you bleed after IUI?
Will you use progesterone? I will 200mg a day
I am testing around 24th at home.
Praying and hoping to be an IUI bump buddies-babymine and TTc baby!!


----------



## Squig34

FX for both of you IUI ladies - I hope you are both already growing sticky beans!


----------



## panda fan

Hey babybemine. That's good news that they have more info now and can hopefully prevent another mc. I'm excited for you.

So just to recap, we have babybemine and dovkav starting their 2 week wait after IUI and ttcbabyisom is testing in a couple days. Am I missing anyone who is in a cycle right now?

I'm hoping for a trifecta! BFP BFP BFP So excited for you guys!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm out girls. 1st IUI failed. :cry:
AF started 4 days early. Found out that's normal when doing FSH's. I'm completely gutted about this but have to remain hopeful that we're just one step closer to our baby! We are taking a much-needed break this month and doc wants to schedule a LAP so as soon as i can get that on the books, i will have that to look forward to for maybe another answer as to why these perfect cycles aren't working out. Then the plan is our 2nd IUI in either April or May...to be continued...

Dov and Baby, i'm SO excited for you and hope you both get your BFP the same day!!! Can't wait to stalk you two!


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom said:


> I'm out girls. 1st IUI failed. :cry:
> AF started 4 days early. Found out that's normal when doing FSH's. I'm completely gutted about this but have to remain hopeful that we're just one step closer to our baby! We are taking a much-needed break this month and doc wants to schedule a LAP so as soon as i can get that on the books, i will have that to look forward to for maybe another answer as to why these perfect cycles aren't working out. Then the plan is our 2nd IUI in either April or May...to be continued...
> 
> Dov and Baby, i'm SO excited for you and hope you both get your BFP the same day!!! Can't wait to stalk you two!

So sorry ttcbabyisom :( I do hope you get more answers and that you get some nice R&R this month


----------



## panda fan

started the menopur last night
what a difficult task of mixing vials and such!
i really hope this works

i'm starting to feel anxious and i don't want to!
trying to talk myself through this process again
trying to let the disappoint from all that's gone before this go and just be hopeful that all the signs are good for THIS one

i have the day off today and hubby is off doing some certification training all day so i'm going to do some nice yoga, take a bath with lavender oil, and watch some silly movies with popcorn
how are you guys doing?


----------



## Squig34

Hey Panda, sounds like a nice plan to help yourself relax and prepare - and as you say, FX that everything looks good for this cycle. Of course it's hard to forget what went before, we all know that, but a lot of people swear by positive visualisation, so maybe you could use that when you find yourself looking back and getting anxious. I really hope this works for you and that you have lots and lots of lovely embryos!

I'm fine thanks. BFN for me this month although I suspect maybe I had a chemical as I did have some faint lines which then disappeared and AF came bang on time. Can't be sure but not too concerned, onwards and upwards for next month!


----------



## Squig34

Hey Dovkav & Babybemine, any news from you ladies?

Panda - how's it going with the meds? Not too long now until retrieval, are things looking good?


----------



## dovkav123

I am 10 dpIUI today.
Time went fast this week, cos we went to a 2 day vocation to Frankfurt. It was a spontatious trip and a very fun one. NO luggage, no planning, no stress!
I can't beleave it's almost time to test. I hope I'll wait till 24th.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Squig34

I hope it's good news Dovkav!

Frankfurt is a great city, glad you had a lovely mini break!

All well with me thanks, I have a visitor this weekend to keep me company while DH is away with work :)


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> Hey Panda, sounds like a nice plan to help yourself relax and prepare - and as you say, FX that everything looks good for this cycle. Of course it's hard to forget what went before, we all know that, but a lot of people swear by positive visualisation, so maybe you could use that when you find yourself looking back and getting anxious. I really hope this works for you and that you have lots and lots of lovely embryos!
> 
> I'm fine thanks. BFN for me this month although I suspect maybe I had a chemical as I did have some faint lines which then disappeared and AF came bang on time. Can't be sure but not too concerned, onwards and upwards for next month!

Sorry about your BFN Squig. Interesting about the faint lines. Definitely sounds like a chemical. I hope that means you are extra fertile next month.

Doing okay here. It seems like maybe less follicles than my first and better cycle, but I'm hoping for quality over quantity this time. Fingers crossed.

Menopur is okay. Difficult to mix and stings when it goes in but I don't feel much different than Gonal F so not bad.

I think I will probably trigger Sunday or Monday so retrieval will be soon.

Positive visualization is a good idea. I had an acupuncture appointment today and should have another one before the transfer so hopefully that helps. I always feel much more relaxed after them.

Hoping to hear good news soon, Dovkav!


----------



## panda fan

Okay, just triggered. Menopur seems to be working well enough. There are 10 follicles in mature range. 2 are slightly on the large side and 2 slightly on the small so it will be interesting to see how many actually get retrieved and fertilize.

I have retrieval on Tuesday morning. Feeling cautiously hopeful since new medicine seems to be working okay.


----------



## Squig34

Oh that's good news Panda, hope this medicine does the trick for you and also that you get a good number of embryos out of it - are you hoping for some frosties or do you prefer just fresh? Big FX for you!

Well Dovkav, it's 24th today - test day? Any news?


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> Oh that's good news Panda, hope this medicine does the trick for you and also that you get a good number of embryos out of it - are you hoping for some frosties or do you prefer just fresh? Big FX for you!
> 
> Well Dovkav, it's 24th today - test day? Any news?

Yes, we would love even just one more frosty. We have only one frozen and doing an FET with only one when they can arrest during thaw seems very risky so we'd love to have more so we have that option.

Dovkav! I'm so hoping you get your good news today!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dov, you get your news today - I HOPE IT WAS GOOD!!!!!!

Panda, your retrieval is tomorrow. EEK!!!! Good luck sweetie.

I checked in right on time!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babybemine, what about you???


----------



## panda fan

really heartbroken today. the retrieval doctor only found 3 eggs and they also found evidence of endometriosis this time as well as dropped estrogen levels. My RE is going to call later to talk to me, but doctor said it's just important to wait now and see how they do and that even 3 eggs can result in pregnancy.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> really heartbroken today. the retrieval doctor only found 3 eggs and they also found evidence of endometriosis this time as well as dropped estrogen levels. My RE is going to call later to talk to me, but doctor said it's just important to wait now and see how they do and that even 3 eggs can result in pregnancy.

Try to remain positive sweetie. I'm sorry. :hugs: :nope:
Try to hang in there! Maybe this will still have a good result!

FX'D!!!


----------



## Squig34

Panda I'm so sorry it wasn't quite as good as you'd hoped, but absolutely, 3 eggs isn't a bust and FX they will all fertilise for you :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## dovkav123

panda, I am very sorry about the outcome. Why? What happened?:shrug:
Where was endo? How dr. could see endo on the u/s?
Hoping and praying those eggs will develop to beautiful blasts.:hugs:

I got BFN 14 dpiui. I tested with digital clearblue. Should be 96% acurate.
I Called my clinic for a sperm dna fragm test. 
I reduced my progesterone to 100mg in case, and just waiting for AF.
my hubby wants to do another IUI. I had enough, we need to go back to IVF.


----------



## Squig34

Dovkav, sorry this IUI didn't work for you :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

so no eggs fertilized, totally devastated. we check back tomorrow but hopes are not high. we will not even get a transfer. we were told we could use the frozen egg but since there's possible inflammation going on, we decided to wait.

my doctor believes that signs of endo were actually just that my body had tried to ovulate already. my estrogen had dropped again and there was some blood in the fluid around the ovary but she thinks that was my body trying to ovulate and eggs perishing and not endometriosis. the doctor who thought it was endo was basing that on seeing bloody fluid during retrieval but my doc's conclusion was based on the lab actually looking at eggs under microscope afterward. My doctor thinks I ovulated ahead of schedule despite the Lupron and recommends using a different antagonist to prevent that next time.

we are not happy that they waited too long to trigger, and last cycle they went ahead with cycle even though i hadn't ovulated and told them i did not want to go ahead unless they confirmed ovulation so we are leaving this clinic

my hubby is making calls and setting everything up to have phone consultations with RMA in connecticut and CCRM in colorado (i have a brother that lives close to there and can stay with him)

doctor believes the Crohns and the surgery have affected eggs so that while I do still have some good eggs, it's difficult to get them since ovaries are not functioning well and therefore not reacting consistently to stims - she is still hopeful but it sound like the probabilities are against me

i will try another clinic, but i won't be doing any medicated cycles until at least August or September now. 

feeling pretty horrible today :(


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> panda, I am very sorry about the outcome. Why? What happened?:shrug:
> Where was endo? How dr. could see endo on the u/s?
> Hoping and praying those eggs will develop to beautiful blasts.:hugs:
> 
> I got BFN 14 dpiui. I tested with digital clearblue. Should be 96% acurate.
> I Called my clinic for a sperm dna fragm test.
> I reduced my progesterone to 100mg in case, and just waiting for AF.
> my hubby wants to do another IUI. I had enough, we need to go back to IVF.

so sorry you got a BFN :(


----------



## Squig34

Panda, so sorry to hear this :hugs: I'm sure you are totally gutted. I'm glad you're going to find a new clinic - after a couple of attempts it would make sense to move anyway but especially when you mention that they waited too long to trigger and also didn't confirm o like you asked them to. Are you thinking about other options yet like ICSI or IVF or still looking at IUI? I'm glad there is still hope for you in still having some good eggs in spite of the health challenges you are facing. I truly hope the next clinic is more tailored to your needs and does what it takes to get you your baby :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Thank you, Squig. I am hoping the new clinic has some real answers because I feel my doctor here is now just guessing. This was actually our third medicated IVF. We haven't need ICSI because we got over 50 percent fertilization the first two times but I don't know what the new clinic will say.

Update: So we got a call yesterday saying it looked like one egg was fertilizing after all and to prepare for transfer today. Then this morning we got the call that the egg never fully turned over and it was a no go for the transfer. More heartbreak all over again.

We decided now to try to use our one frozen egg. I'm terrified but it just makes sense that I'm already medicated and that we are not going to use this clinic anymore so might as well try. Where it's only one, it doesn't seem worth doing a separate cycle for it with more medications.

It's a little hard because when we first got the one frozen one, I was thinking it would be one of many saved for a second or third child and now it's kind of a hail mary to try for a first. I'm so afraid the egg doesn't make it through thaw.

Thank you, ladies, for being out there listening. I am losing hope and it's so devastating.


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: panda. I hope your frostie made it through the thaw?

I can see your logic about trying with the embryo in these circumstances. I hope it's the first baby for you, with more to follow at the next clinic. Please try not to give up hope even though I know it's really hard sometimes. FX this new clinic will be more tailored to your needs instead of a more standard protocol.

Sorry I misread (somehow!) what you'd written and throught you were having IUI, in spite of the fact that I know the procedure you described was IVF...


----------



## panda fan

Thank you, Squig! Your words mean a lot. When you feel crushed, it's hard to start feeling hopeful again because it seems like everything is just gonna keep going wrong. It's good to keep perspective.

The egg made it through the thaw just fine! They transferred it this morning. I am trying to relax and trying not to be nervous. Feeling hopeful again. What a roller coaster this is!

Nice thing about the frozen egg is at least we know it made it to day 5 blast for freeze so already a bit ahead of the game. Hoping it's a strong, sticky little blast. 

Now the difficult 2ww :)


----------



## Squig34

Great news that your little frostie made it and is safely inside of you! Lots and lots of :dust: for you, GL, FX and all the rest! :)


----------



## dovkav123

Panda, I hope this is it! 
I am so sorry that you went through a nightmare. I hope you'll forget all this soon and in two weeks you'll tell us a great news. I hope and pray the little one will snuggle in cozy and strong.

We have done sperm dna test and the results should be in 2-3 weeks. What should we do now? I have an appointment on Friday for u/s on CD8. 
My dr. wants us to wait till the results. She doesn't have a treatment for a high fragm sperm anyways. We are doing for our own peace and mind. If we do IVF and we get lucky than we did dna test for nothing...
His morfology improved from 5% to 19% last month. Motility improved from20% to 30%. He is on the normal range. I think we need to do IVF and hope that the sperm is still in good shape for the April cycle. Antioxidants, more sex and less alchohol and less stress helped a lot for his sperm quality.
This time during IVF I'll ask my dr. to test my hormones during egg retrieval and after embryo transfer. Maybe I need extra help for my TWW.


----------



## Squig34

It seems reasonable to suggest waiting for the results, Dovkav, so that if there is a problem, you can get a suitable plan, and if not, you can decide what to do next. Glad that your DH's :spermy: improved, and it seems like there's no harm in you getting some extra testing in case you do need some help in the TWW. Better to have everything checked and to know what the situation is!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> panda, I am very sorry about the outcome. Why? What happened?:shrug:
> Where was endo? How dr. could see endo on the u/s?
> Hoping and praying those eggs will develop to beautiful blasts.:hugs:
> 
> I got BFN 14 dpiui. I tested with digital clearblue. Should be 96% acurate.
> I Called my clinic for a sperm dna fragm test.
> I reduced my progesterone to 100mg in case, and just waiting for AF.
> my hubby wants to do another IUI. I had enough, we need to go back to IVF.

Sorry sweetie. :hugs:
Hang in there!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> so no eggs fertilized, totally devastated. we check back tomorrow but hopes are not high. we will not even get a transfer. we were told we could use the frozen egg but since there's possible inflammation going on, we decided to wait.
> 
> my doctor believes that signs of endo were actually just that my body had tried to ovulate already. my estrogen had dropped again and there was some blood in the fluid around the ovary but she thinks that was my body trying to ovulate and eggs perishing and not endometriosis. the doctor who thought it was endo was basing that on seeing bloody fluid during retrieval but my doc's conclusion was based on the lab actually looking at eggs under microscope afterward. My doctor thinks I ovulated ahead of schedule despite the Lupron and recommends using a different antagonist to prevent that next time.
> 
> we are not happy that they waited too long to trigger, and last cycle they went ahead with cycle even though i hadn't ovulated and told them i did not want to go ahead unless they confirmed ovulation so we are leaving this clinic
> 
> my hubby is making calls and setting everything up to have phone consultations with RMA in connecticut and CCRM in colorado (i have a brother that lives close to there and can stay with him)
> 
> doctor believes the Crohns and the surgery have affected eggs so that while I do still have some good eggs, it's difficult to get them since ovaries are not functioning well and therefore not reacting consistently to stims - she is still hopeful but it sound like the probabilities are against me
> 
> i will try another clinic, but i won't be doing any medicated cycles until at least August or September now.
> 
> feeling pretty horrible today :(

I'm so so sorry panda. Ugh...just stinks! :hugs:
I'm glad you are switching clinics. It sounds like you need to. Get into those really good and known clinics that WILL help you get your baby. I'm praying for you girl!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Thank you, Squig. I am hoping the new clinic has some real answers because I feel my doctor here is now just guessing. This was actually our third medicated IVF. We haven't need ICSI because we got over 50 percent fertilization the first two times but I don't know what the new clinic will say.
> 
> Update: So we got a call yesterday saying it looked like one egg was fertilizing after all and to prepare for transfer today. Then this morning we got the call that the egg never fully turned over and it was a no go for the transfer. More heartbreak all over again.
> 
> We decided now to try to use our one frozen egg. I'm terrified but it just makes sense that I'm already medicated and that we are not going to use this clinic anymore so might as well try. Where it's only one, it doesn't seem worth doing a separate cycle for it with more medications.
> 
> It's a little hard because when we first got the one frozen one, I was thinking it would be one of many saved for a second or third child and now it's kind of a hail mary to try for a first. I'm so afraid the egg doesn't make it through thaw.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for being out there listening. I am losing hope and it's so devastating.

oh my gosh, this is crazy! You poor thing! I'm saying prayers for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> Panda, I hope this is it!
> I am so sorry that you went through a nightmare. I hope you'll forget all this soon and in two weeks you'll tell us a great news. I hope and pray the little one will snuggle in cozy and strong.
> 
> We have done sperm dna test and the results should be in 2-3 weeks. What should we do now? I have an appointment on Friday for u/s on CD8.
> My dr. wants us to wait till the results. She doesn't have a treatment for a high fragm sperm anyways. We are doing for our own peace and mind. If we do IVF and we get lucky than we did dna test for nothing...
> His morfology improved from 5% to 19% last month. Motility improved from20% to 30%. He is on the normal range. I think we need to do IVF and hope that the sperm is still in good shape for the April cycle. Antioxidants, more sex and less alchohol and less stress helped a lot for his sperm quality.
> This time during IVF I'll ask my dr. to test my hormones during egg retrieval and after embryo transfer. Maybe I need extra help for my TWW.

Thank you, dov! 

It is good to hear that your DH has improved sperm quality. I think that it is good to wait for tests though. Are you doing a medicated IVF this time or another natural one?

I think hormone tests before and after transfer is a good idea. One of the things they found in my last two cycles was that estrogen dropped right before retrieval and it shouldn't. Good thing to check.


----------



## dovkav123

I'll do a natural cycle IVF w/o meds. 
I feel this will be it. Sperm morfology was never that good during all IVFs before. I really beleave this stopped us from BFN. My IUI didn't work cos I have serious scars down there.
My CD8 u/s is tomorrow and than I'll know when is my ER.


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> I'll do a natural cycle IVF w/o meds.
> I feel this will be it. Sperm morfology was never that good during all IVFs before. I really beleave this stopped us from BFN. My IUI didn't work cos I have serious scars down there.
> My CD8 u/s is tomorrow and than I'll know when is my ER.

That's great news. I see why you want to catch those :spermy: swimmers at their best. Good luck with the u/s tomorrow and hope the ER is soon. I'm excited for you.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Dovkav!


----------



## panda fan

well . . . sad news again. our little frosty doesn't seem to have made it. i started spotting brown this morning which means AF is trying to come. can't believe i'm spotting on the progesterone injections. i don't have my beta until Wed but I might ask them to move it up to Monday if period starts.

so many ups and downs this past week or so and feeling really really useless and negative and destined to fail. i need to get myself back to a better place to deal with all of this and to not feel so down that i can't do other activities and enjoy them. i feel like i'll be on the couch all weekend staring at a television forcing myself to eat when i have no appetite. it's probably a good thing that i can't drink yet because i have to wait for the beta. any words of wisdom from you ladies is much appreciated.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> well . . . sad news again. our little frosty doesn't seem to have made it. i started spotting brown this morning which means AF is trying to come. can't believe i'm spotting on the progesterone injections. i don't have my beta until Wed but I might ask them to move it up to Monday if period starts.
> 
> so many ups and downs this past week or so and feeling really really useless and negative and destined to fail. i need to get myself back to a better place to deal with all of this and to not feel so down that i can't do other activities and enjoy them. i feel like i'll be on the couch all weekend staring at a television forcing myself to eat when i have no appetite. it's probably a good thing that i can't drink yet because i have to wait for the beta. any words of wisdom from you ladies is much appreciated.

Ugh, you've had to endure so much heartache...i'm so sorry! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Panda, I'm so sorry :hugs: I don't even have any words of wisdom, except that you (and DH) both need some special looking after, so be good to yourselves and plan some little treats, even if it's ordering in your favourite takeaway, watching a film together, having a relaxing bubble bath (together or not as you prefer!) - and keep communicating with each other. Be gentle to yourself, allow yourself to grieve - you will pick yourself up again, but you don't have to pretend that you aren't hurt and disappointed, especially in these next few days. You aren't useless. :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Hi ladies. Thank you so much for your support. I know you all know how hard these cycles are, getting hopes dashed over again and again and hoping there's light at the end of the tunnel. You guys are so strong to bounce back and keep returning to a positive mind frame and to keep researching and learning and talking to your doctors. It's very inspiring and helps me keep going and I know you will all be amazing moms some day.

Today I went to the gym and took a walk outside in the sun (spring is almost here) and started to prepare myself mentally for trying again. We have our phone consultation with CCRM on May 2 and I have lots of paperwork to do to get ready so can't take a total break from it all yet, but after the phone consultation we should have time off until August to relax and focus on other things for a while.


----------



## Squig34

CCRM is your new clinic, right? I hope you find it really positive and have lots of nice things planned to see you through til August so that you really can have a break and get back on the TTC wheel refreshed :hugs:

I will finally see a RM consultant on 1st May. I'm hopeful he'll put a protocol in place for me. I still haven't gotten a follow up appointment for the one I was meant to see in February... all my most recent blood tests have also come back normal. So I don't know if there are other things to test or not.


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> CCRM is your new clinic, right? I hope you find it really positive and have lots of nice things planned to see you through til August so that you really can have a break and get back on the TTC wheel refreshed :hugs:

Finished most of the paperwork today. Lots of it. Have to go in and drop some medical release forms off at the clinic I go to near home. Going to ask them to do the beta one day early if they even want to still do it because I already got my period this evening. Also, I've developed HIVES on my bum from the progesterone shots. I thought it was itchy there the past couple days but thought maybe just little bit of itch from the shot location healing. Now I have big welts/hives and redness. Hopefully it goes away now that I stopped the shots, but be warned in case you try those shots. I use sesame oil in cooking and I've never had a problem before. I wonder if I've developed a new allergy to the oil from injecting it.



Squig34 said:


> I will finally see a RM consultant on 1st May. I'm hopeful he'll put a protocol in place for me. I still haven't gotten a follow up appointment for the one I was meant to see in February... all my most recent blood tests have also come back normal. So I don't know if there are other things to test or not.

That's good news. We're consultation buddies! Mine is May 2. I hope it goes well and they make you feel confident that they have a good protocol for you. I hope you get some R&R time, too, between now and then.


----------



## dovkav123

Panda pan sending you good thoughts and lots of love:hugs::hugs:
I hope the hives will go away soon. 
I am so proud of your good spirits. 
New clinic will help your dream come true soon.

ON Monday we found an egg and today it got fertilised.:happydance: We'll wait till Thursday to transfer cos on the day3 DR will check the egg's shell, if it's hard, they will do assisted hatching. We have never done it before. I'll take aspirin, 300mg progesterone, we'll BD and I'll eat lots of pineapple core.
FRom 6 eggs we got 4 fertilised(perfect grade) and two with 3 pronuclei, not viable. Not a bad statistics.....

Egg retrieval was smooth, IVF lab asked if about anethesia and my dr. told them I didn't needed. Someone said OUCH!!!
I didn't make a sound during procedure. I had 23,1mm follicle and next to it was 11mm(she took a chance, she knew it won't be mature). She aspirated both. WE got one egg.

My hubby was holding my hand.

During sperm "retrieval" my hubby was looking in the book, I gave a helping hand, and he felt an urge, so the first drops got on the floor and his hands:growlmad:

his volume was 38mil,morfology 5%, fast sperm 0%, 20% slower.

Yesterday was a good day cos my hubby told me if it won't work will do a stim IVF in US. Finally he agrees we need to do a serious baby making decisions.


----------



## Squig34

Ouch for the hives, Panda - hope they clear up asap!

Dovkav, good news about your egg fertilising! What is assisted hatching? FX this does the trick for you, but I'm glad to hear that your DH has realised that if it doesn't, you need to bring out the big guns - GL either way!


----------



## panda fan

dovkav123 said:


> Panda pan sending you good thoughts and lots of love:hugs::hugs:
> I hope the hives will go away soon.
> I am so proud of your good spirits.
> New clinic will help your dream come true soon.

Thank you, dov!



dovkav123 said:


> ON Monday we found an egg and today it got fertilised.:happydance: We'll wait till Thursday to transfer cos on the day3 DR will check the egg's shell, if it's hard, they will do assisted hatching. We have never done it before. I'll take aspirin, 300mg progesterone, we'll BD and I'll eat lots of pineapple core.
> FRom 6 eggs we got 4 fertilised(perfect grade) and two with 3 pronuclei, not viable. Not a bad statistics.....

That's great news. I don't know much about assisted hatching. How does it work?



dovkav123 said:


> Yesterday was a good day cos my hubby told me if it won't work will do a stim IVF in US. Finally he agrees we need to do a serious baby making decisions.

That's also hopeful as a backup. Do you know which clinic you would look at going to?


----------



## dovkav123

my embryo is 6day old today

On Thursday we transfered 3dt 8B (embriologist told me A between B), but in report was writtten 8B. Got the photo.
I felt some activity that day in my uterus. Probably related to transfer.
I trust my dr. so much. She does a stress free transfer. She told me "I got to know your uterus very well by now" She had problems during HSG and the other clinic also had problems to enter my uterus with a catheter during ET.
Because of this relationship I am thinking to do a stim IVF here in Germany in my clinic. Everybody is so kind here...
NO cervical contractions so far, I ussually felt before 5dt in 3 IVF'S. It was a bad news for me. It was BFN....

an embryo shell was 15-20, assited hatching with a laser was performed. They made a whole. In the literature I read if a zona pellucida more than 15, AH is recommended. Something new was done....We have hope...

I rested 30min after ET
I take 100mg aspirin a day
3g fish oil (helps with immunity response)
alfa alfa, sweet pea sprouts, 
300mg progesterone
VitD 3000
flaxseed oil
q-10
eating pinapple, avocado
stopped my green tea
Iron 100mg
folate
BD'ed before ET and will BD on 4dt and so on...with no orgasm.
Sperm and a seminal fliud may help with implantation. My clinic has a procedure which cost 50 euro, dr. inserts seminal fliud outside the cervix and inside it.

I have read that assisted hatchimg embryo could implant earlier and it is a chance for monozygote twins

A hole in the embryo's shell could cause infection. Some ladies take antibiotics...

ODT is on the Easter. Clinic is closed.
If we get lucky, we stil could have a baby in 2014, around my birthday or in early January. 

Hoping and praying...


----------



## Squig34

FX that not having the usual symptom of cramping is a sign of impending BFP Dovkav!


----------



## babybemine

Last cycle was a Bfn. On this cycle now and waiting to find out. Should prob poas...but have been holding off. I want to say by Easter we should know.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear BFN but I thought you got BFP a few months ago as your signature says? I must have missed an update somewhere if that didn't work out, sorry :( GL with the POAS, FX for you!


----------



## panda fan

dov,

that sounds like such a fantastic cycle. the clinic sound good. definitely sound great to work with. I am so happy this cycle is going so well. will be thinking of you and waiting for good news!

babybemine,

good luck! :flower:

come on spring BFPs!!

CCRM called. they had a cancellation and were able to move up our consultation to today. i'm strangely very nervous about talking to the doctor. will let you know how it goes

my birthday was yesterday. 34 now. had a great day even though I thought I would be a little sad, but then woke up this morning and had to force myself to stop thinking about my age and what it might mean for my fertility. started to get very anxious again. oh if only i could control my thoughts better.


----------



## Squig34

Happy birthday, Panda! I know where you're coming from with those thoughts because I was 35 last month. DH keeps pointing out that my fertility doesn't suddenly drop off the edge of a cliff, but it's hard. However, you're not 35 yet and I really hope you're holding your baby before you are!

Exciting that they moved your consultation up! How did it go?


----------



## panda fan

Thank you squib and you'll be re-assured, too, to know that the doctor reminded me I'm still one of their younger patients.

The consultation with Dr. Gustofson at CCRM went well. He suggests more testing especially different tests on hubby's sperm and chromosomal tests for both of us.

He is suggesting a mixed protocol (something like Gonal F and Menopur together) and an antagonist instead of Lupron. He was very surprised that my clinic did such similar protocols three times and he said "doing something over and over that fails is the definition of insanity"

He's also recommending we do chromosomal testing on the eggs to try to prevent another chemical pregnancy. They would do the retrieval and then because they test and freeze them, we would wait 7 weeks to do a frozen transfer.

He also said he'd be recommending antioxidant supplements and growth hormone to help with embryo quality.

It all sounds good. A lot of tests that make me nervous hoping we get good news on those chromosome tests, but will be very glad to get specific answers and have a thorough workup so we can make the best decisions.

Hubby and I talked and we are going to see how my cycle is after this failed IVF (I had a heavier and longer than normal period) to see if it's regular and then try to schedule testing in Colorado for end of July (it has to be done between cycle day 4 and 12)


----------



## Squig34

I'm glad to hear that the consultation was so useful, Panda :) It's great news that the doctor has so many ideas about things to check out and things to try.



panda fan said:


> Thank you squib and you'll be re-assured, too, to know that the doctor reminded me I'm still one of their younger patients.

Yes, that is reassuring! :)



panda fan said:


> He is suggesting a mixed protocol (something like Gonal F and Menopur together) and an antagonist instead of Lupron. He was very surprised that my clinic did such similar protocols three times and he said "doing something over and over that fails is the definition of insanity"

Exactly this. Which is why I'm so glad you went somewhere new.

GL for July then! I hope the time flies in and a huge FX that this new protocol will do the trick for you! :dust: Definitely keep us posted :)

I'm just having my 4th loss at 5 weeks (by LMP, 4+6 by o). I'm fairly convinced now I have an implantation problem. I started taking a B vitamin complex which I think helped me to fall pregnant quite quickly but I can't get the beans to stick. I haven't done any research as yet into this, but I'll do some looking up on Dr Google before I see the consultant on 1st May so I can ask some questions.


----------



## dovkav123

:wohoo::wohoo:BFP today!

14 dpo Clear blue digital

Tearful, speechless, shocked, blessed......

IVF#7

2 years and 5 months TTC

First BFP ever!

Blood tests tomorrow. 

Never say never! It will happen soon!


----------



## Squig34

Aw Dovkav, that is wonderful news! Congratulations! :yipee: :wohoo: H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## dovkav123

I had my beta yesterday it was 521, 5-6 weeks preggo, 13dp3dt However, I am just 4 weeks. I am 17 dpo today. My period would come tomorrow. I am calculating from the start of my first day of my period. Am I right?

My progesterone 32. Estrogen 113.

My digital test display pregnant is gone now, so I took a regular one.
I just need to look at it every day to beleave it!

My next beta is in a week, and u/s in 2 weeks.

I hope and pray you'll get your positives soon. 
It will be on the right time in the right palce... 

How is everybody doing?


----------



## Squig34

Yes Dov, you're right to count from the first day of your last period :) Well, if your betas are so high, maybe twins?? Did you get one embryo put back or two? It will be very exciting to see your baby(ies) in 2 weeks!

Nothing to report here really. Will look forward to hearing your updates!


----------



## panda fan

Oh my god!!!!! I haven't been on in days and I just had the thought. "I need to go on and see if dov is pregnant cause I have a good feeling about it!!!"

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!
:happydance:



dovkav123 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo:BFP today!
> 
> 14 dpo Clear blue digital
> 
> Tearful, speechless, shocked, blessed......
> 
> IVF#7
> 
> 2 years and 5 months TTC
> 
> First BFP ever!
> 
> Blood tests tomorrow.
> 
> Never say never! It will happen soon!


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> I'm just having my 4th loss at 5 weeks (by LMP, 4+6 by o). I'm fairly convinced now I have an implantation problem. I started taking a B vitamin complex which I think helped me to fall pregnant quite quickly but I can't get the beans to stick. I haven't done any research as yet into this, but I'll do some looking up on Dr Google before I see the consultant on 1st May so I can ask some questions.

Sorry Squig. I hope they can figure out the implantation thing. Just from reading forums, I know there's a lot of success in these cases. Doc just needs to find the right trick, but I know they will. There's great research on this now.


----------



## dovkav123

Panda, I am so excited you have changed the clinic. This one sounds so good! I had to change 2 times. The 3rd one was the lucky one. When do you start IVF?

Squig, I am so heartbroken about your m/c. I am so sorry.:hugs:
You have to do something about it.
Did you take aspirin 100mg a day?Take it it won't hurt you. My RE had no problem me taking heparin injections or aspirin. It is very common in IVF to use those drugs. Heparin is expensive and asprin is cheap. For aspirin you don't need a priscription. Aspirin has helped many women after few m/c to give a birth to a healthy children. They didn't have any blood clot disorders.
3g of fish oil and 300mg of green tea extract also helps with NK cells and over responded immunity.


----------



## dovkav123

Squig,

We transfered 1 embryo 3day, grade B. We didn't stimulated my ovaries in any of 7 IVF. It was a long ride....
I have my high beta I think cos we did assited hatching. I t can happen that it implanted a little earlier. You could be right, assited hatching could couse an embryo to split and result in monozygote twins.
I hope you'll find interesting and useful reading my list. 

I did many different things this time and my embryo quality was not better. It is always A or B. This one was B.

1. No castor oil packs this cycle
2. we did assisted embryo hatching
3. we BD'ed before ET and after ET (w/o orgasm)
4. I walked slowly but long after ET, staying active always, no bed rest
5. aspirin 100mg enteric coated started after ER, quit a day for ET(procedure could cause bleeding) and now I am taking it every evening with food and water
6. I ate lots of fish. I am taking 3g fish oil a day
7. 1000mg green tea extract with vitC after ET till BFP. (reduces inflammation responce)
8. Black carraway oil 20 drops a day. now I slow down to 3 drops
9. spoonfull avocado oil 
10. pinapple and pinapple core after ET till BFP
11 increased vit D from 2000iu to 3000iu a day
12. iron 100mg a day, quit after BFP
13. Green chlorella increased from 1 pill to 3 pills a day
14. Probiotics one pill a day from ET til BFP
15 Buckthorn and lemon juice
16. dandelion salat
17. alfa alfa and sweet peas sprouts
18. layed down 30min after ET
19. eating dried plums and abricots
20. ginger root tea, clove, and cinammon
21. water soaked walnuts and brasil nuts
22. I have used organic menstrual pads for 2 months.
23. banana a day(aspirin can thin my intestines and banana thickens them)
24. spicy food , hot peppers in 2ww

I did a lot. I'll never know what helped us this time


----------



## babybemine

BFN again. Think we may be doing IVF this cycle or next. If we have a lot of good follicles this cycle we may do IVF this cycle. If not then we plan on doing two IUI this cycle.


----------



## Squig34

Dov, the main thing is that it worked! You were very dedicated with all those supplements etc. I take Vitamin D, a B vitamin complex and omega fish oils, as well as high dose folic acid. I haven't started on the aspirin yet - at the only appointment I've had for recurrent miscarriage, where I didn't even see the consultant, the doctor made a throwaway comment about taking 150mg of aspirin a day, even if my blood clotting tests came back clear (I had blood tests done that day). But she didn't say whether it needed to be from o or BFP, and I didn't think to ask - I didn't expect it to be so long until the next appointment (which I still haven't received). However, I'm due to see a different RM consultant on Thursday, and will ask him then - I expect to o on Friday or Saturday so the timing will be perfect! I'm also interested to hear that the fish oil helps with NK cells - I haven't been tested as it's not done in NI (I'm considering going to England after I see this man on Thursday) but it's good to know I'm already doing something helpful just in case!

How are you feeling, do you have any symptoms?

Babybemine - sorry to hear BFN. Good luck with either your IVF or IUI - whichever one you do, I hope you get your BFP from it!


----------



## panda fan

babybemine said:


> BFN again. Think we may be doing IVF this cycle or next. If we have a lot of good follicles this cycle we may do IVF this cycle. If not then we plan on doing two IUI this cycle.

Sorry, babybemine. Hoping the IVF or double IUI does the trick.


----------



## panda fan

Don't know what's going on with me. Waiting for my period to come and it's due Sunday, but my body isn't acting like it's going to come any time soon. NO SYMPTOMS AT ALL. And usually I spot for a few days beforehand, but my cm is not even tinted (which happens before I spot). 

I started a new job that goes til August so I wonder if between the hormones, the schedule change, and I lost about 5lbs from walking a lot . . . . maybe my cycle is screwed up? 

I have to wait and see before I can schedule tests with CCRM. I'm hoping to do the tests in July and cycle in August/September.


----------



## Squig34

Have you also taken a pregnancy test then Panda?

I had my appointment on Thursday with the RM Consultant. It was very positive and I now (finally) have a treatment and care plan in place for the next time I'm pregnant. I'm hopeful that it will do the trick! We have to skip trying this cycle though, as he wants me to have one clear cycle between the miscarriage and a possible pregnancy - something to do with the lining. So hopefully next time we will catch again! I'm now on high dose folic acid and aspirin, then adding progesterone supplements and Clexane injections from BFP, as well as scans every two weeks from six weeks until booking. So relieved to finally have a plan!


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> I had my appointment on Thursday with the RM Consultant. It was very positive and I now (finally) have a treatment and care plan in place for the next time I'm pregnant. I'm hopeful that it will do the trick! We have to skip trying this cycle though, as he wants me to have one clear cycle between the miscarriage and a possible pregnancy - something to do with the lining. So hopefully next time we will catch again! I'm now on high dose folic acid and aspirin, then adding progesterone supplements and Clexane injections from BFP, as well as scans every two weeks from six weeks until booking. So relieved to finally have a plan!

That's such great news, Squig! Sounds like a good solid plan. Have a nice relaxing month off. Good things to come!

No test for me yet. I don't have any in the house and my AF is due tomorrow so I'd only test if it doesn't get here by the end of the week. Don't have any symptoms, pregnancy or AF. Boobs are the least sore they've ever been. No spotting yet. 

I really think my cycle is just off, which means waiting a whole other cycle to schedule my tests, but having time off right now from overthinking things is going well for me mentally :)


----------



## panda fan

Well AF is due today and there was the faintest bit of pink on the tissue this morning, but nothing since. Hubby couldn't take it and went out and bought me some FRER tests. BFN. So now I just have to wait and see how late I am. Had some crazy pains this morning on the left side though. Thought "maybe I'm ovulating very late" so I'm waiting for hubby's friend to leave so we can BD cause why not?!

Have to wait to see what happens with the cycle so I can plan out the tests and trip to Colorado. It's nice to have the break of not thinking about it even though I did get my hopes up a bit that AF was late so glad I did POAS before I got hopes up too much.

The strangest part is the no spotting because I always have at least 5 days of spotting before AF and nothing yet so AF must be really late.


----------



## dovkav123

sorry for BFN:hugs: We are here for you.
I hope and pray you are just steps away from your dream.

Squig34, what was that positive test about? Blood clot?
I am so happy with your plan for next time!!! Clexane also aids your immunity that it doesn't kill your embryo. Yay, Progesterone!

I am talking with the girls who had IVF and BFP. Many of them are unexplained. They took aspirin. 
They think it's circulation problem. Symptoms: cold hand and feet, pale and blue rings under the eyes, blood pressure on the lower side. BINGO I have all those symptoms including high resting heart rate 80-90bpm. My iron and thryroid levels are always great. High cholesterol runs in my family. I have a problem too, manage with a diet.
I think aspirin is a life maker. Maybe we would be preggo months ago if we took it.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry AF is messing your around, Panda, it's hard enough TTC when our bodies are regular and we know what we expect them to do.

Dovkav - thanks! I'm very happy too and hopeful that this is what I needed. Just need to get pregnant quickly now from the next cycle :) no idea regarding the test - I actually think that it was a failed implantation, my body tried to implant and managed it initially but just couldn't hold on to the embryo. I think I have an implantation problem as all my losses have been on the early side of early, 8 weeks or before. That's interesting about the Clexane, I didn't know that, so thanks! I just maybe it helps if your body has elevated levels of NK cells. I've heard great things too about aspirin, so hopefully that's it - I see that your betas are fantastic! When will you get your first scan?


----------



## panda fan

Thank you, dov, and YAY! NICE BETA NUMBERS!



dovkav123 said:


> They think it's circulation problem. Symptoms: cold hand and feet, pale and blue rings under the eyes, blood pressure on the lower side. BINGO I have all those symptoms including high resting heart rate 80-90bpm. My iron and thryroid levels are always great. High cholesterol runs in my family. I have a problem too, manage with a diet.
> I think aspirin is a life maker. Maybe we would be preggo months ago if we took it.

I have all those symptoms!! I'm going to do some reading on this. No one has even mentioned this as a possibility.


----------



## panda fan

A bit of a rough day. Was day 3 past AF due and decide to use the other test in the 2 pack. BFN of course. Was feeling better and more calm, coping well last week but this week tired from work and coping not so great. 

Then today the only other female coworker at the job I'm working on right now comes in to my office cause she's upset the internet is running slow and tells me she's sorry if she gets cranky lately because she's pregnant. I did the whole "yay! no problem! Congratulations!" But then I went to the bathroom and had my first spotting this month and had to wait there and meditate for a moment before I could go back to work.

Well, Mother's Day is coming up and I'll be thinking of all of you and our angels and our journey's happy endings to come. You are all already great moms because of everything you've done for those angels and everything you are doing for those children you'll soon have.


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: panda. Mother's day here is in March, so it's already past this year and hopefully by next year I and you will have our little ones in our arms :)


----------



## dovkav123

Sending you hugs and kisses, panda :hugs:
I agree with squig34 I hope and pray for all the best for you all!


----------



## Squig34

You need a ticker Dovkav, so we can keep an eye on how far along you are! :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3xM93rXbY

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommy's here!

Also...


----------



## Squig34

Quiet in this thread!

Just popping in to say that I surprisingly got a BFP at the weekend! Good thing I had my treatment protocol in place. I'm a bit nervous that I didn't start the aspirin until a few days after o (and conception) thinking there was no rush cos it surely wouldn't happen this month, but hopefully it'll be fine. I don't have as strong of symptoms as I would like, and then I worry that it's the progesterone making some of them, but underneath I'm hopeful that things will work out this time; the treatment plan I'm on has an excellent success rate. (It better be ok, cos I don't want to think I've been sticking needles in myself these past 4 days for no good purpose!)


----------



## dovkav123

Squig34, I am so excited for you! You are doing a great job and each needle worth of it! I hope and pray this treatment will do a trick. Take care of yourself.

I had my first transabdominal scan and we saw our baby! He was 16mm, perfectly growing in my uterus. My dr. saw a heartbeat. On Wednesday he was measured 8w2d.
Now I can relax just a little bit and proceed with my life. Little cramp or uncomfort will be only a sighn of the baby growing, only positive thoughts. I can start to enjoy being pregnant.

panda, babymine, ttcbaby how are you doing?


----------



## Squig34

Aw, how lovely to see your baby, Dovkav! Glad he or she is doing well :)


----------



## dovkav123

How long will you stay on aspirin?
Do you have a blood clot disorder?
After an embryo transfer My RE told me to stop at 12 weeks but she wants me to stop it now at 8 weeks. I am confused.


----------



## Squig34

I'll be on aspirin and Clexane and progesterone for my whole pregnancy. I don't have a clotting disorder that's been identified, but the doctor told me that with all my early losses, I have all the signs of antiphospholipid (Hughes) syndrome, a blood clotting disorder where the blood starts to clot from the moment of conception, instead of only closer to labour and delivery (to stop the mother bleeding too much during delivery). So my spare room is like a medicine cabinet at the moment! Just need to keep remembering to renew my prescriptions!

Why did your RE change her mind?


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> Quiet in this thread!
> 
> Just popping in to say that I surprisingly got a BFP at the weekend! Good thing I had my treatment protocol in place. I'm a bit nervous that I didn't start the aspirin until a few days after o (and conception) thinking there was no rush cos it surely wouldn't happen this month, but hopefully it'll be fine. I don't have as strong of symptoms as I would like, and then I worry that it's the progesterone making some of them, but underneath I'm hopeful that things will work out this time; the treatment plan I'm on has an excellent success rate. (It better be ok, cos I don't want to think I've been sticking needles in myself these past 4 days for no good purpose!)

That's so great! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Well things seem to be going ok - I had my hCG levels tested last Monday afternoon (16 DPO) - they were 341. This morning, 24 DPO, they were 5092 so they're doubling pretty much every 48 hours, which is normal. Quite relieved. I also managed to book an early scan next Tuesday, I'll be 6+3. Hoping of course that all is well then too. So far, then, it seems like my protocol is working but I don't want to get too excited yet.


----------



## Squig34

Well although all was ok at the scan I referred to above and I saw a HB, a scan just under 2 weeks later showed the baby had died just after that scan. 5th loss. I'm going to go and get tested for Natural Killer Cells now to see if that's causing a problem.


----------



## dovkav123

I am so so sorry. :hugs:I am shocked, brokehearted for you and your hubby.:cry:
I am hoping and praying you'll find the reason very soon.
Have you ever checked your uterus? Sometimes the shape of the uterus restrict the fetal growth.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Dovkav. Yes I've had my uterus checked. It's tilted backwards and slightly heart shaped (arcuate or something like that!) but not enough for the doc to think there was a problem (no septum). And the tilting makes no different at all, apparently.


----------



## dovkav123

Ultrasound gives you not enough info to evaluate your uterus. Have you had HSG or hysteroscopy?


----------



## Squig34

Yes, both, last year. I really don't think that's my problem though, the testing on my third baby came back that it was normal (so no reason to lose it) and I'm pretty sure that my first would've been normal too. So I guess that testing this baby will be useful as part of the overall picture.

I hope they'll let me try the steroids next time, to see if it does the trick. I'd rather not take them, but I guess I'm willing to try anything now!


----------



## panda fan

Hey Squig, dov, and anyone who is still checking in or lurking to find out what's going on . . . I just had my tests at CCRM. What a great place! I feel like I have hope again!

The most frustrating thing is that the Dr looked at my HSG and said I DO HAVE A HUGE HYDROSALPINX on my left side only. He has no idea why my RE said it wasn't a problem and then did 3 IVFS without fixing it. He is recommending an Essure coil to close it since surgery or lap would be too risky for me due to scar tissue.

The crazy thing is, my right tube looks fine so this could be the main thing causing my infertility and I've now pretty much wasted a year - almost 2 years! at the other clinic because they did not treat it. 

It's very upsetting, but I'm trying to be positive and look forward. Hoping I get some good embies this time and that fixing this will help.

Hoping for no complications from it as I know there is a risk. 

The plan is to start the pre-meds for IVF#4 next month (August) and then he is going to try to do the Essure at retrieval. I will have to freeze embies and wait 3 months for it to heal though before I can do the transfer. That will be hard.


----------



## panda fan

Squig, did they ever do a doppler to check the blood flow to your uterus? They did that at CCRM and said I was borderline and should get acupuncture to help the blood flow better. They are the first ones to check that for me.


----------



## Squig34

What is a hydrosalpinx, Panda? Great that you had such a helpful consultation with CCRM - how disappointing that your previous RE did nothing about the hydrosalpinx - even if they thought it didn't matter, you'd think that after the first IVF didn't work, they might have considered addressing that issue, just in case. Good luck for the treatment and making your embies - I get you with the waiting though, it's always hard, especially when we've already had so much waiting! I'm currently waiting also, can't try again til after AF in September, it seems so looooong!

No, I've never had that Doppler test. I mean, they've looked on two occasions after I've lost a baby, to confirm that there's no blood flow to the embryo, but no-one has ever mentioned that it may not be good enough. I'll ask about that. How long do you have to be doing the acupuncture to improve things, do you know? I'm not at all a fan of needles so I've never liked the thought of acupuncture, but it could be worth giving it a go!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Hi girls, Im still here silently stalking! :wave:

dov - I cant believe where you are in your pregnancy right now after all your struggle. Im so so happy for you I cant even tell you how much. :hugs:

Squig  you hang in there sweetieit will be your turn soon! I think testing this latest baby would be a good idea just so you knowpeace of mind.

Panda  Im SO happy you have found a place like that. Im angry for you though that the other place didnt find that problem with your HSG. Thats just insane. Im so excited for your next IVF though and truly feel this will be your lucky one. Youve been through enough! Waiting for the transfer will be hard but you are strong and will get through it. We will help you pass the time. &#61514;

AFM - I've realized I'm not dealing as well with all of this like I thought I was. I can run and exercise until the cows come home but the sadness never goes away. I have come to the conclusion I'm pretty depressed. I still function just fine and will continue to do so but am having way too many breakdowns over things lately (new pregnancies in very close core group) and just an overall truly sad feeling that I decided to get some help. I called my doc today to get info on "infertility counseling" where it ONLY focuses on that and I called and made my first appointment. It is July 28 after work so hopefully it helps! They are also going to call in a script for me I think to help get me "balanced" before September rolls around and we are back on medicated cycles, etc. So...that's the scoop on me. I'm still happy Danielle...with a side of infertility depression. :-/ My docs office was so nice and sweet. She told me this was very normal especially after 3 years of dealing with this and 3 losses under our belts and NOTHING to show for it. So at least that made me feel better. So I'm doing something about it and I hope it works. I'm tired of feeling this way every time I see a baby belly or hear a baby story or see a baby post. It sucks. I don't want to feel jealous anymore. I do, however, don't think that will go away until I'm posting about my own miracle. Love you girls and thanks for listening. :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

:hug:Panda, You have had HSGs before each IVF. Didn't they see increasing, inlarging one of your tubes? I can't beleave they didn't get concerned about it. I am so sorry to hear your diagnosis. The good news it is treatable. You have a great plan and a huge hope this summer. Hope and pray for you and your hubby.
Before my IVF I requested diagnostic hysteroscopy, cos I have had vey heavy bleeding and long menses in the past and I wanted our IVF to succeed. I always asked to look for hydrosalpinx on U/S. dr. told me everything is ok, on the other hand they couldn't see much. The final hydro free tubes were confirmed after 6 IVFs and 3 embryo transfers


Squig, Hydrosalpinx tube is a tube filled with liquid and on HSG it looks inlarged. The liquid may contain toxic chemicals that may arrest an embryo. 

Danielle, 
thank you! I am feeling great! Finally it becomes reality cos my belly is growing and I am feeling 5oz, 5 inch little miracle in there...
I am emotional and cry often...
you are my inspiration, you are my hero, you are so strong and wonderful. You are such a good person and your wishes will come true soon. I am so proud of you that you ask for help. My hubby has emotional problems, OCD and depression and he doesn't seek help. He wants help from me. He doesn't understand that I help him everyday, he just blames me for his problems....
Have a wonderful weekend, ladies. I know you'll join me very soon.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks for the info, Dov :)

Dani - glad you are going to be able to see someone to talk this all through. I hope it really helps you to get back in a good frame of mind - but it's no wonder after all you've been through that you're just worn down. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dovkav123 said:


> :hug:Panda, You have had HSGs before each IVF. Didn't they see increasing, inlarging one of your tubes? I can't beleave they didn't get concerned about it. I am so sorry to hear your diagnosis. The good news it is treatable. You have a great plan and a huge hope this summer. Hope and pray for you and your hubby.
> Before my IVF I requested diagnostic hysteroscopy, cos I have had vey heavy bleeding and long menses in the past and I wanted our IVF to succeed. I always asked to look for hydrosalpinx on U/S. dr. told me everything is ok, on the other hand they couldn't see much. The final hydro free tubes were confirmed after 6 IVFs and 3 embryo transfers
> 
> 
> Squig, Hydrosalpinx tube is a tube filled with liquid and on HSG it looks inlarged. The liquid may contain toxic chemicals that may arrest an embryo.
> 
> Danielle,
> thank you! I am feeling great! Finally it becomes reality cos my belly is growing and I am feeling 5oz, 5 inch little miracle in there...
> I am emotional and cry often...
> you are my inspiration, you are my hero, you are so strong and wonderful. You are such a good person and your wishes will come true soon. I am so proud of you that you ask for help. My hubby has emotional problems, OCD and depression and he doesn't seek help. He wants help from me. He doesn't understand that I help him everyday, he just blames me for his problems....
> Have a wonderful weekend, ladies. I know you'll join me very soon.

Awe, you poor thing...you hang in there!
And don't let DH drag you down too much...he needs to get help elsewhere because you don't need that stress while you're preggers. :hugs:
And thank you for those kind words to me. You are SO sweet! I'm trying...


----------



## Nectarinebed

Hello ladies! 

I hope you don't mind me joining this group, though sadly I see there has not been a lot of activity lately ...but still, I hope you do read this because you all have been a HUGE inspiration for me this past week! First time I read (and join!) a forum, and I already see the difference it's made in me. I realise now that I must be patient and specially that I'm not alone! 

To tell you a bit about my own story...DH and I are both 33 and we've been TTC since Jan 2014. I know it sounds like a joke compared to other ladies, BUT in the 8 years that we've been together we've never missed a period. I seem to be ok ( though lots of spotting pre-AF) but DH hasn't got the best sperm in the world unfortunately. We are now seriously considering IVF, but we live in Asia and it's ridiculously expensive to do the procedure here. So...we will probably have to make a decision and go to Europe in December for a month or so...Sigh :(

Anyway...ladies please keep posting (pregnant and non-pregnant!), I can't really share much with my friends here bc non of them are planning on getting pregnant anytime soon and they think I'm exaggerating ...I know you understand me very well :winkwink:

Btw I'm using OPK and my lucky day should be around Sept 27... Anyone?


----------



## dovkav123

Hi, and welcome!
I am sorry you end up here. You are not alone and you made a good decision to talk about your feeling here.:hugs:
I think it's too early for you to start IVF. You should TTC for a year at least. I am sorry to hear that your hubby's sperm is not great. I am glad you did some testing. What other diagnostic testing have you done?
After 1 year of TTC. you should check your open tubes, check your progesterone levels, prolactin, thyroid levels, AMH. If you didn't have any abdominal surgeries, and your tubes are open you should try clomid. This way your ovaries will produce more eggs and you have greater chance. IUI will increase your chances too.
IVF should be your last resort.
WE started IVFs after almost 2 years of TTC. Our blood tests were great, sperm was great, my hysteroscopy was clear. I ovulated on time, my periods were on time. The only problem we had that an egg never met a sperm. I have had a very complicated abdominal surgery. I had ruptered appendix. All my abdominal cavity was filled with pus and I had infection, it had to be drained and I had to be on antibiotics. This event ruined my tubes. They are open but they are not functioning.
Hope and pray end of September will be your best day ever!

babymine, panda pan, TTC baby, Squig, anybody else? how is everybody doing?


----------



## Nectarinebed

Thanks so much for your encouraging words! You are right, maybe it's too soon for IVF, but the docs in Singapore really scared the heck out of us (although a doc friend of ours looked at the results and said my DH's guys weren't that bad at all). So we'll repeat his SA in a couple of weeks and after that make a decision. He is now in a rush (understandable) and also I think that me being 'supposedly' ok will probably mean higher chances of getting pregnant quickly...clock is ticking :-( 

If his :spermy: are really at fault we may actually need ICSI, but I think that makes no difference procedure-wise, right? Tbh im a bit scared of the whole thing...Dov, I salute you for going through ER without anestesia!! WOW :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I've heard a lot about clomid etc, might discuss that with the docs here...I just don't know what to believe anymore! I do have hypothyroidism since age 12 but I am very well controlled, so that should not be a problem. No other special tests apart from several U/S and a blood test in December ...but now you got me thinking. I started taking progesterone ovules (vaginal) after OD last month to stop the spotting situation, and now it delays my period which drives me nuts!
:wacko:

Anyway ladies, I am really confident we will make this happen!! at least you wont need to travel to the other side of the world to get whatever treatment needs to be done...this no-baby is going to cost a fortune, but totally worth it, im sure! :winkwink:


----------



## panda fan

Hi Nectarine! Welcome!

I've been away from the forums lately. Going through a lot or pre-cycle testing and busy with work. 

Nectarine, I think preparing to go see a doctor and setting up IVF in December is a good idea. 9 months of trying is long enough to start thinking about it. I wish I had got the ball rolling sooner and definitely only stay at a clinic that you feel strongly is covering ALL the bases and investigating all the possibilities. I think my first clinic was way too lax about things and was more concerned about trying the easy ways first and I wasted 2 years being too passive and trusting that they were doing enough when they clearly weren't.

dov? How are things?! I'm so excited for you! 

ttcbabyisom, I hope you are doing okay. I let myself get distracted for a while and was so crazy busy I wasn't able to think much about things and that did help. I needed a break from thinking about it as I, too, was getting very depressed. I hope you got some relief and are feeling renewed soon. 

Squig, any further news from your doctors about what's going on or what the next steps are?

AFM (sorry about this long post) I'm finally starting my cycle with CCRM and it's been just crazy. First I had a very sore left breast from a cyst I've had forever that seemed to have gotten more painful so I had my first mammogram and they made me come back because they saw some calcifications in my RIGHT breast that looked suspicious. Painful biopsy on the right and they aspirated cysts on left. Thankfully, tests came back benign but that was a very stressful few days wondering if I had cancer and if they'd have to cancel my IVF.

Then they had me monitor my cycle and it had been very regular 28 days, ovulating around day 13 or 14 . . . well, as soon I started monitoring for O, things went haywire and I ovulated very early at 9 or 10 days and then was supposed to take my priming meds for several days til i got my period, but that also came 5 days early! So I barely got any of the priming meds (only 2 days of estradiol and one day of cetrotide) but they said not to worry about it, yet they scrambled and had me get ultrasound and bloodwork and then switched my stims to start much earlier than originally planned (on this new "day 3") so suddenly I'm heading to Colorado THIS SUNDAY to get my first ultrasound on the stims.

They are giving me human growth hormone which sounds controversial and I have to pay a lot for it out of pocket . . . (that's why I've been working so many hours) . . . but the studies on it actually look pretty promising for better sticky eggs. I'm hoping it helps.

Anyway . . . off to CCRM soon. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm trying to think of this as a test run for the new clinic and not worry if it doesn't go perfectly since maybe they have to learn more about me and I'm prepared to have to do this again with them even though the doctor seemed so confident . . . but I know if they don't get a good egg retrieval this time, it's going to be a very bad sign so I'm praying that I'm in as good hands as I think I am and that they will be able to help me.


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Nectarine! Dovkav has given you some good information about tests to get done. It makes sense to get those things checked out first before the IVF so that if you have any other issues, you can get those resolved if necessary. Sorry to hear that it's so expensive in Singapore and going to be such a hassle for you to get IVF. One tip I heard though from a GP friend - there are quite a few couples who are having trouble falling pregnant and it's because they don't have enough sex. So maybe you could think about upping the frequency if you aren't getting a lot in around ovulation. Good luck!

Panda - sorry to hear what a rough time you've been having! Keeping everything crossed for you though that this new protocol will do the trick - good luck with your travel - and I'm glad that you are more confident about this clinic. Keep us posted on how you get on tomorrow!

Dov and Panda - thanks for asking about me. I had natural killer cell testing last month. The results show that my levels are normal and my womb lining was developing normally. I really thought that was going to turn out to be the problem so I'm a little stunned that it's not. However, I'll know more after Tuesday as I have a telephone consultation with the consultant then to discuss results and outline the next treatment options. I think it's going to be progesterone from 7DPO and then Clexane/Heparin from around 6 weeks, both until 13 weeks. I'll pop back to update when I know. AF is due in the next couple of days but we weren't in with a great shot this month as we only BD once well before o so I'm not too disappointed.


----------



## Nectarinebed

Hi ladies! 

Yep, indeed we made the "mistake" of abstaining from sex during ovulation week till the OPK gave us the go, thinking that a bigger amount of sperm would increase our chances...but in the last few months we are changing strategy ;)
Still doing OPK bc DH travels quite a lot, so I need to make sure we BD when we absolutely must!! Good news is...we will never need to buy condoms again haha (that will compensate for every clear blue OPK I'm buying every month, Singapore price!!!)
Girls, I really want you to know that this forum has helped me SO MUCH in the last few weeks! we went through difficult times and being able to vent, read about other couples stories, etc has been great to help me be more patient with myself and with my body. Tomorrow I start my fertile week again...we shall see 
I wish you all best of luck TTC and never give up!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck this cycle Nectarine! Glad you have found such support on the forum.

Well, I had my consultation re the NK cell results. Not much to say, it was pretty quick. I've basically got 3 cycles in which to get pg and I've to contact them if it doesn't happen by then. I'm on progesterone from days 21-28, unless I get pregnant in which case I stay on it til week 13. Clexane 20mg from about 6 weeks (when I need to get a scan to confirm the pregnancy. I'd be doing that anyway with my history!) until 13 weeks. DON'T take aspirin. Steroids not needed. So I just need to get pregnant now!


----------



## panda fan

Hi ladies,

Nectarine - good luck with the new method. I hope more BD days does the trick.

Squig - are you feeling frustrated that you still don't have an exact answer of what is going on or do you think they have it covered now with the new med protocol. It seems like they feel good about it if they are giving you 3 months to try this way. Fingers and toes crossed!

I finished my egg retrieval at CCRM. I got 19 retrieved, 15 mature, 11 fertilized normally and 1 maybe that they didn't think was going to make it but were holding on to. My best has been 8 mature and 6 fertilized so far so this is good. I'm very anxious to get my day 6 numbers on Wed though to see what is going to make it to freeze and genetic testing. I keep having that terrible thought that there won't be anything to transfer, but my hubby tells me I'm just being crazy and probably I am.


----------



## dovkav123

panda, I am so over the moon for you!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You had a great number of egg retrieved and I hope and pray embryos will develop nicely
Are you doing PGD testing? I beleave you need to freeze them.
Was your hydro tubes fixed? Are you waiting for it?

AFM, I am doing great. Reality is soaking in cos we preparing for a baby's arrival and arranged a birthing center which is located in the hospital. 
Pelvic gridle pain is my problem in the second tri but I am happy the pain is not increasing, managable with exercises.


----------



## Squig34

Panda, that's an AWESOME result! Fingers tightly crossed for you on Wednesday though I'm sure you're bound to have good results with all those little fertilised eggs. Are you planning to have some embryos transferred this time too or will you freeze them all to get them genetically tested? Keep us posted! I don't know if it's frustrating or not. If it works, then I guess not - I just think it's a lot of pressure to get pregnant within 3 months, even though it's been taking me less and less time as the months go by. But after three months, taking the progesterone if not pregnant (ie from days 21-28) can have a detrimental effect on your lining and start to hinder implantation, which is why only 3 months. FX though!

Less than 3 months to go for you Dovkav, I'm just realising you're due a little Christmas/New Year baby, right?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Nectarine - good luck with the new method. I hope more BD days does the trick.
> 
> Squig - are you feeling frustrated that you still don't have an exact answer of what is going on or do you think they have it covered now with the new med protocol. It seems like they feel good about it if they are giving you 3 months to try this way. Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> I finished my egg retrieval at CCRM. I got 19 retrieved, 15 mature, 11 fertilized normally and 1 maybe that they didn't think was going to make it but were holding on to. My best has been 8 mature and 6 fertilized so far so this is good. I'm very anxious to get my day 6 numbers on Wed though to see what is going to make it to freeze and genetic testing. I keep having that terrible thought that there won't be anything to transfer, but my hubby tells me I'm just being crazy and probably I am.

Wow Panda, this is amazing news!!! What's CCRM though? IVF lingo...i'm not familiar...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Squig34 said:


> Good luck this cycle Nectarine! Glad you have found such support on the forum.
> 
> Well, I had my consultation re the NK cell results. Not much to say, it was pretty quick. I've basically got 3 cycles in which to get pg and I've to contact them if it doesn't happen by then. I'm on progesterone from days 21-28, unless I get pregnant in which case I stay on it til week 13. Clexane 20mg from about 6 weeks (when I need to get a scan to confirm the pregnancy. I'd be doing that anyway with my history!) until 13 weeks. DON'T take aspirin. Steroids not needed. So I just need to get pregnant now!

Squig, i will say a prayer for you!!! :hugs:

My doc has me on progesterone too. Up to 12 or 13 weeks. Remaining on the heparin injections up to 36 weeks and to continue on the baby aspirin, prenatal, folic acid and Vit. D supplements.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Nectarinebed said:


> Thanks so much for your encouraging words! You are right, maybe it's too soon for IVF, but the docs in Singapore really scared the heck out of us (although a doc friend of ours looked at the results and said my DH's guys weren't that bad at all). So we'll repeat his SA in a couple of weeks and after that make a decision. He is now in a rush (understandable) and also I think that me being 'supposedly' ok will probably mean higher chances of getting pregnant quickly...clock is ticking :-(
> 
> If his :spermy: are really at fault we may actually need ICSI, but I think that makes no difference procedure-wise, right? Tbh im a bit scared of the whole thing...Dov, I salute you for going through ER without anestesia!! WOW :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I've heard a lot about clomid etc, might discuss that with the docs here...I just don't know what to believe anymore! I do have hypothyroidism since age 12 but I am very well controlled, so that should not be a problem. No other special tests apart from several U/S and a blood test in December ...but now you got me thinking. I started taking progesterone ovules (vaginal) after OD last month to stop the spotting situation, and now it delays my period which drives me nuts!
> :wacko:
> 
> Anyway ladies, I am really confident we will make this happen!! at least you wont need to travel to the other side of the world to get whatever treatment needs to be done...this no-baby is going to cost a fortune, but totally worth it, im sure! :winkwink:

Best of luck to you honey, sorry you're going through so much to get your baby but yes, it will be SOOOOO worth it in the end. Praying for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Hi Nectarine! Welcome!
> 
> I've been away from the forums lately. Going through a lot or pre-cycle testing and busy with work.
> 
> Nectarine, I think preparing to go see a doctor and setting up IVF in December is a good idea. 9 months of trying is long enough to start thinking about it. I wish I had got the ball rolling sooner and definitely only stay at a clinic that you feel strongly is covering ALL the bases and investigating all the possibilities. I think my first clinic was way too lax about things and was more concerned about trying the easy ways first and I wasted 2 years being too passive and trusting that they were doing enough when they clearly weren't.
> 
> dov? How are things?! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> ttcbabyisom, I hope you are doing okay. I let myself get distracted for a while and was so crazy busy I wasn't able to think much about things and that did help. I needed a break from thinking about it as I, too, was getting very depressed. I hope you got some relief and are feeling renewed soon.
> 
> Squig, any further news from your doctors about what's going on or what the next steps are?
> 
> AFM (sorry about this long post) I'm finally starting my cycle with CCRM and it's been just crazy. First I had a very sore left breast from a cyst I've had forever that seemed to have gotten more painful so I had my first mammogram and they made me come back because they saw some calcifications in my RIGHT breast that looked suspicious. Painful biopsy on the right and they aspirated cysts on left. Thankfully, tests came back benign but that was a very stressful few days wondering if I had cancer and if they'd have to cancel my IVF.
> 
> Then they had me monitor my cycle and it had been very regular 28 days, ovulating around day 13 or 14 . . . well, as soon I started monitoring for O, things went haywire and I ovulated very early at 9 or 10 days and then was supposed to take my priming meds for several days til i got my period, but that also came 5 days early! So I barely got any of the priming meds (only 2 days of estradiol and one day of cetrotide) but they said not to worry about it, yet they scrambled and had me get ultrasound and bloodwork and then switched my stims to start much earlier than originally planned (on this new "day 3") so suddenly I'm heading to Colorado THIS SUNDAY to get my first ultrasound on the stims.
> 
> They are giving me human growth hormone which sounds controversial and I have to pay a lot for it out of pocket . . . (that's why I've been working so many hours) . . . but the studies on it actually look pretty promising for better sticky eggs. I'm hoping it helps.
> 
> Anyway . . . off to CCRM soon. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm trying to think of this as a test run for the new clinic and not worry if it doesn't go perfectly since maybe they have to learn more about me and I'm prepared to have to do this again with them even though the doctor seemed so confident . . . but I know if they don't get a good egg retrieval this time, it's going to be a very bad sign so I'm praying that I'm in as good hands as I think I am and that they will be able to help me.

Geesh, sorry to hear about the complications with your first mammogram. How traumatic. I'm glad it turned out ok!

And good grief on the drama surrounding your cycle and the start of the meds, etc. Sounds like it all worked out though with the results of it! :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Dani :) Re your question to Panda, CCRM is the clinic she's at this time.


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom said:


> Wow Panda, this is amazing news!!! What's CCRM though? IVF lingo...i'm not familiar...

CCRM = Colorado Center for Reproductive Medicine
It's one of the top clinics in the country with some of the most cutting edge lab technology and highest stats. Also, a place people go when they've failed elsewhere. 

I got lucky and my brother lives 20min from there and my insurance covers most of my IVF there so I've been fortunate enough to be trying my 4th IVF there.

Dov! So excited for you! Sounds like everything is going well and I can't believe the due date is so soon!

Yes, we are doing genetic testing on all. A little disappointed today as "all" is only 3 blastocysts that formed out of the 11 fertilized eggs. I'm nervous that we are testing so few and may not have any to transfer and the quality is just so-so. I am really starting to worry that I may not have any good eggs in there and I'm only 34 . . . Have to wait 2 weeks for the results. I

Waiting for period to show and then I call the doctor to schedule Essure implant for treatment of hydrosalpinx. Wondering if it's crazy to do implant if my egg quality isn't there, but waiting to talk to doctor to see what he thinks our chances are.


----------



## panda fan

ttcbabyisom - had to go to your thread and catch up on your story! So happy for you! Great numbers!


----------



## Squig34

Panda, I hope you get good results from your blastocysts and that at least one (preferably more) are suitable for transfer. I take it that that's why they freeze them, because you're getting the testing?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Wow Panda, this is amazing news!!! What's CCRM though? IVF lingo...i'm not familiar...
> 
> CCRM = Colorado Center for Reproductive Medicine
> It's one of the top clinics in the country with some of the most cutting edge lab technology and highest stats. Also, a place people go when they've failed elsewhere.
> 
> I got lucky and my brother lives 20min from there and my insurance covers most of my IVF there so I've been fortunate enough to be trying my 4th IVF there.
> 
> Dov! So excited for you! Sounds like everything is going well and I can't believe the due date is so soon!
> 
> Yes, we are doing genetic testing on all. A little disappointed today as "all" is only 3 blastocysts that formed out of the 11 fertilized eggs. I'm nervous that we are testing so few and may not have any to transfer and the quality is just so-so. I am really starting to worry that I may not have any good eggs in there and I'm only 34 . . . Have to wait 2 weeks for the results. I
> 
> Waiting for period to show and then I call the doctor to schedule Essure implant for treatment of hydrosalpinx. Wondering if it's crazy to do implant if my egg quality isn't there, but waiting to talk to doctor to see what he thinks our chances are.Click to expand...

I really hope this fourth IVF works for you!!! Sounds like you're in the best place possible for it to!


----------



## panda fan

updates today:

still waiting on ccs results on our 4 good blasts from this cycle

starting birth control to keep lining from building up so they can do essure implant on left side hydro some time in next two weeks - waiting on surgery scheduling person to call with a date

going to break the bank and do another egg retrieval and ccs testing while we are waiting (3month wait) for the Essure coil to heal inside - hopefully get another few good eggs frozen 

transfer (and praying this is the one!) would happen around end of January 2015 . . . about 4 years after we started trying. no wonder i'm so exhausted.


----------



## Squig34

I hope you get good results and that whatever you decide to do in the three month wait, you are able to rest - you're right, it's no wonder you're exhausted!


----------



## dovkav123

panda, i am so proud of you that you don't give up. This was my moto too.
My sister asked me if i got tired of IVFs, I should take a break.
My Fertility dr. wanted to do the 3rd IUI instead but I had a gut feeling to go for my 7th IVF. I had to push receptionist ladies to give me an appoinment earlier that month, not during Ovulation.(as they suggested). I didn't wait for my hubby's sperm dna fragm. results, I just went for my guts and got what I wanted.
I am wishing you from the bottom of my heart only success! You deserve it so much!


----------



## panda fan

Thank you, dov.

I am pretty crushed today. We only had one of the four embryos tested come back as normal and it was our lowest quality egg . . . a Day 6 graded a 5BC. 

We are going to do another egg retrieval but doctor has basically told me I have the eggs of a woman over 40. I'm trying to keep hope alive since there's a chance, but it's really crushing to realize time is running out and I'll almost definitely not get the 2 kids I always wanted. Hoping I still get to have 1 of my own, but terrified as I see the finish line coming where all of our options will be exhausted and our chances were given at 45 to 50% (and I think even that may be high). 

Pretty unbelievable since we started trying at my age being 31 and to find out we may have already missed our window.


----------



## Squig34

Panda, so sorry to hear you got bad news :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Panda, I am sorry about bad outcome. :hugs: Your clinic has good reputation and maybe there diagnosis is right. Is it your second opinion?
Have you thought about donor eggs?
Please take care of your health. Hormones are tough on your body.


----------



## panda fan

Thanks Squig and Dov.

We are going ahead with the Essure implant next week in hopes that even if IVF fails, the Essure will possibly allow us to get pregnant naturally if by some great bit of luck, we hit the lottery and get a good egg and it also happens to make it down the right tube (which is supposedly still good).

We are also going to do another retrieval and see what the results are. The doctor is doing an estrogen and maybe testosterone (depending on my blood levels) priming protocol which is supposed to help egg quality. There have been large variations for some people in their ivf ccs test results. In other words, some women who get only 1 or 2 normal/euploid eggs in one cycle have gone on to get 4 normals in the next cycle. Due to the very iffy quality of our day 5 blasts though and the high drop off rate, we are thinking that it just may not be in the cards for us.

I'm trying to stay positive and give these last cycles and our transfers next year the best chance I can, but am def trying to wrap my head around the idea of having to use donor eggs or look into adoption as that does seem like it's going to be our only options unless we get a miracle.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Panda. Don't give up hope of having a baby with your own eggs until you have to, but it's probably good to allow the idea of donor eggs to float around your head a bit so it becomes less alien. You'll be a great mother no matter whose eggs you use or if you adopt. But those stats are interesting & I hope for a miracle for you :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

panda fan said:


> Thank you, dov.
> 
> I am pretty crushed today. We only had one of the four embryos tested come back as normal and it was our lowest quality egg . . . a Day 6 graded a 5BC.
> 
> We are going to do another egg retrieval but doctor has basically told me I have the eggs of a woman over 40. I'm trying to keep hope alive since there's a chance, but it's really crushing to realize time is running out and I'll almost definitely not get the 2 kids I always wanted. Hoping I still get to have 1 of my own, but terrified as I see the finish line coming where all of our options will be exhausted and our chances were given at 45 to 50% (and I think even that may be high).
> 
> Pretty unbelievable since we started trying at my age being 31 and to find out we may have already missed our window.

Ugh, im so sorry to hear this Panda! Will they still transfer the Day 6 5BC into you just to see if it takes? Or would you not want to risk it? I'm just so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Thank you gals for your support. We will still transfer the 5BC. We have a 44% chance with that egg so still something. Hoping we get at least one more from this next egg transfer.

I had the Essure put in on Oct 31 and was totally fine by the time I got home from the procedure. Doctor said coil went right up inside the left tube without problems. Less than 1mm sticking out inside the uterus so scar tissue will heal over it completely and uterus will be clear and okay for implanting by February (takes 3 months for scar tissue to form around coil and close off that damaged tube).

I am so happy that I can't even feel it and maybe it will even allow us by some miracle to get pregnant naturally with the right tube. At least now there's a chance even if it's tiny. 

On Estrogen and Testosterone priming as well as the recommended vitamin cocktail from CCRM (last time I was only on Acai as part of a study so these supplements are new): 
	Myo Inostol 2gm BID (twice a day)
	Melatonin 3mg QHS (at Bedtime)
	Co Enzyme q10 200mg TID (three times a day)
	Omega-3 fatty acid 1000mg QD ( once daily)
	Vitamin C 500mg QD (Take once daily in am) 
	Vitamin E 200IU QD (Take once daily)
	L-arginine 1000mg BID (Twice daily)
	Pycnogenol 100mg QD (take once daily)

Also taking Zinc 25mg as I read a study that zinc can help eggs grow stronger and doc said it can't hurt.

Next egg retrieval in mid-December. I start stims in early December. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Squig34

FX for you panda, & glad all went well with the implant.

I'm fine. Currently pregnant again & had a second scan this morning showing a good hb. I'm around 7 weeks but the midwife doesn't think so, so I guess this baby needs to do some serious growing. Next scan in two weeks as we're away next week.


----------



## panda fan

that's great, Squig!

I'm sure it's hard to wait between scans, but sounds like things are going well and I'm sure the baby will show lovely growth by the next one!


----------



## dovkav123

Panda, how are you hun?
I hope and pray after fixing your tube you'll get preggo on your own.
You are doing great job taking all those supplement. I would add vitD, cos I was low on it, and after two months of supplements i got BFP.
Garlic helps to increase a blood flow to the uterus.
I would take a spoonful of flaxseed oil a day.
Pycnogenol, what is it? what is that for?

I have a babybump friend who had no luck with IVF's. She is really good in researching and learning new strategies. 
Here is her journal, https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/2248779-years-go-bunyhunys-ltttc-journal.html

Squig34, huge congrats! I hope and pray this is it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Squig34 said:


> FX for you panda, & glad all went well with the implant.
> 
> I'm fine. Currently pregnant again & had a second scan this morning showing a good hb. I'm around 7 weeks but the midwife doesn't think so, so I guess this baby needs to do some serious growing. Next scan in two weeks as we're away next week.

I pray, pray, pray this one makes it Squig!!! :hugs:


----------



## panda fan

Hello everyone,

Well, the Essure has caused some fevers that came and went over a period of 3 days. And then it seemed fine, but now I have a large cyst on that side and they may cancel my egg retrieval. 

I'm pretty emotionally exhausted at this point so if they do, I'm just going to try to take time off to regroup.

Squig, how are things with you? I'm hoping all is going well!! Excited of you!

Dov, you are so close now! I'm so happy! Can't wait for the good news!


----------



## Squig34

Panda, I'm not surprised you're worn out with all the physical & emotional stress. Sorry to hear about the fever. I hope you can get proper recovery time & also that they can find a way to continue with the egg retrieval in spite of the cyst.

Things are going well with me thanks; I'm 10+1 today & had a scan this morning showing a wiggly baby measuring 9+3. I've consistently measured a bit behind, so not worried about that!


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> Panda, I'm not surprised you're worn out with all the physical & emotional stress. Sorry to hear about the fever. I hope you can get proper recovery time & also that they can find a way to continue with the egg retrieval in spite of the cyst.
> 
> Things are going well with me thanks; I'm 10+1 today & had a scan this morning showing a wiggly baby measuring 9+3. I've consistently measured a bit behind, so not worried about that!

Squig that's such great news! You'll be second trimester in no time. That made my day. I'm so happy to hear things are great.

Cyst situation is still ongoing. My local obgyn refused to drain cyst as she says she doesn't do that which seems odd, but doctor in Colorado still wants to give me a chance so he is going to have me recheck in a couple days to see if cyst has shrunk back down.

I am trying to help myself by doing castor oil packs on that side at home. I've heard it can help your body circulate and dissolve toxins and excess fluids.


----------



## Squig34

I hope that the castor oil does the trick. Bodies are strange and you never know what tricks may help! And it's nice that your doc in Colorado still wants to give you a chance if possible. Good luck!


----------



## dovkav123

Panda, I did castor oil packs for few months and my period got lighter and shorter. I do beleave it helps a lot. Good job! Keep doing it every day before your O day. I hope and pray ensure will help you to get your natural BFP.

Squig, I am so pleased for you! Great news about a wiggling baby on your u/s.


----------



## panda fan

Thank you dov, I so appreciate your support and knowledge. I am also hoping to have a natural BFP. 

It's just very strange that my blood tests look so normal and follicle count excellent, quality indicators very good, good number retrieved, good fertilization and then the eggs don't form proper chromosome pairs. No history of early menopause on either side of family and lots cousins and aunts with babies in their mid-30s and even early 40s both sides of family. I just don't this.

GI doctor says nothing I've had done as treatment for Crohns should have caused an egg quality problem.

It just seems like it might be my body is not happy with all it's going through. I think a break will do me good. Cycle was canceled and I think that might be a blessing . . . so I'm just going to focus on really clean eating, lower carbs (read a study that this helps fertility) and concentrating on lowering my anxiety and stress levels. I also have this weird hunch that I'm zinc deficient and I've read zinc is important in egg development so I'm taking that. Doc said it can't hurt but doesn't know much about the studies on it.


----------



## dovkav123

:thumbup: Yes to zinc, panda!
No, to stress!!!
During my IVFs we had lots of stress at home. My hubby's dad was very sick and he had dementia. My hubby had lots of sleepless nights and I went to bed late, cos I helped him a lot.
3 months after his dad passed away we got BFP.

I wish u a Christmas miracle form all my heart:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Squig34

It's so difficult when everything is perfect & it still doesn't happen. I hope the break really helps you to destress & perhaps the zinc will turn out to be the missing link. Good luck :)


----------



## dovkav123

Panda, you are my age and your fertility blood results are perfect. like mine. Your hubby is healthy. like mine....

Crohns may not cause bad egg quality.

Please read this article. It states that ovarian stimulation drugs cause bad egg and embryo quality.
Would you try a natural cycle IVF?

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...features/ivf-with-a-gentle-touch-2277983.html


----------



## panda fan

Hi Dov,

Yes, I think because insurance is covering these cycles at CCRM and because they are such a world renowned place I am going to finish this last egg retrieval and a transfer of any of the CCS normal eggs we get (1 so far), but if that doesn't work then I will take a short break and then try the natural IVF. I am not sure of who does that here in New England though.

I am very sensitive to all meds, so I am hoping that the natural IVF may be another answer in a long line of questions, but we'll see if the CCS testing works first.


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> It's so difficult when everything is perfect & it still doesn't happen. I hope the break really helps you to destress & perhaps the zinc will turn out to be the missing link. Good luck :)

Thanks!

11 weeks! Fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## panda fan

Well, I'm starting stims for 2nd egg retrieval at CCRM and what is probably my final try at retrieval. I'm hoping I get at least one good quality ccs normal embryo at the end of this process. We have the 5BC one banked and were given a 40% chance with it, but doctor really sounded disappointed so I'm only cautiously hopeful.

Am probably going to wait until May or June to transfer since I'd like to take few months to get healthy off the stim hormones before we transfer.

Anyone else still following this thread?


----------



## Squig34

Hey Panda, I wish you lots of luck this time. I really only follow now if one of the 4 or 5 usual posters post!

Things are fine with me & I'm about 18 weeks now (my ticker is based on baby size which went back slightly at 14 weeks) but I know my dates are right). It still seems a bit surreal that I have gotten this far & am really expecting a baby!


----------



## panda fan

Squig, that is such great news. You must be around 22 weeks now? That's so exciting!

I know people don't check this board often, but I wanted to come back because I have such good news.

I have just received my ccs test results for my 2nd egg retrieval.

We have 3BA, 5AB, 5BB graded eggs that are all normal and good quality!
That plus the one fair quality at 5BC from the last cycle.

We've been given 85% chance of 2 kids from these eggs. I'm so happy to have a real chance now! We transfer in May/June. Taking a couple months to let the stims leave my body.


----------



## panda fan

For anyone who is following this thread now or later . . . 

The protocol and treatment that helped me:

Essure to close off left tube and then checked in 3 mo to make sure it was closed.

CCRM vitamin cocktail for poor responders + prenatal + extra Vit D and Zinc
(stopped taking all but Vit D and prenatal when started stims)

Priming: Testosterone gel and patches, Estadiol, and then also Progesterone suppositories during luteal phase

Stims: Menopur 2 vials in morning and night
Gonal F 300iu at night
Dexthamethisone pill
Cetrotide shot started when LH level changed and then upped to twice a day

Stimmed longer to allow smaller follicles to "catch up" with the leads

I had much better egg quality results with this protocol.


----------



## Squig34

Panda how exciting! Fingers tightly crossed for your transfer when the time comes :)

Unfortunately my news is not so good. My baby developed severe early growth restriction & I delivered a stillborn little son, Adam, on Saturday at 21+5 (my dates. I always said the hospital dates were wrong).


----------



## panda fan

Oh Squig. That is so sad. I'm so very sorry for you. I don't have experience besides the very very early mc and at that point it's hard to even understand the realness of it. I cannot imagine how disappointing a late loss and stillborn is when you've spent so long nurturing and looking forward to meeting your son. Love to you and your husband and your little angel Adam. Thinking of you all in this difficult time and hoping things get better soon. 

Did the doctor say anything about future pregnancies? I don't know much about this? Is it just bad luck or did that give you any other info? 

So so sorry :(


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Panda. We don't know much more yet - there are a raft of tests underway so it's a case of waiting (always waiting!) for results & a follow up appointment. I'll post here again when that happens to let you know but it could be a couple of months yet until everything is back. I'm hoping for sooner rather than later, of course. Hopefully they will have some treatment they can try for future pregnancies though.


----------



## MLZ

I am 33 years old and TTC baby # 1. We have been trying since December.


----------



## MLZ

I am also 33 years old and trying for baby #1 since December. I didn't realize pregnancy is more complicated than I thought!


----------



## Squig34

Hi MLZ - certainly for a lot of ladies it can be pretty complicated but you haven't been trying that long, so hopefully you won't be one of the ones for whom it's difficult. Good luck!


----------



## panda fan

Hi MLZ!

Don't worry yet. Just relax and enjoy trying for now. No need to worry until you have been trying for about 8mo to a year with no progress.

Squig, any news? Did they learn any answers from tests?

I have first transfer of "good" tested egg on June 5. Cautiously hopeful.


----------



## dovkav123

Congratulations!
Hoping and praying for the best outcome this time!!!!
My computer was broken, I was out of this site for 5 months.
I miss u all!


----------



## Squig34

Dovkav, I was thinking of you yesterday - did you have a boy or a girl? How are you & baby doing?

Panda, good luck for Friday!

I FINALLY have my review on Friday to see if there are any answers for what happened with Adam. It's quite ridiculous that it's taken so long.


----------



## dovkav123

I have a boy we named him Bronsen. He was born on the 6th of January, 4.5kg, 57cm in the birth center as planned. I was transfered to a hospital/upstairs) for one night cos I lost lots of blood.
We are 5 months today and he loves my milk and he has 2 teeth.

Squig, I AM SO SORRY for your loss. I coudnt sleep at night when I found out. I AM SENDING YOU LOTS OF LOVE.


----------



## Squig34

Glad to hear you are both doing well Dovkav :) Congratulations! 

Yes it has been very hard, but you just have to try to keep going. Although yesterday's review was disappointing - my placenta didn't develop normally so Adam died due to lack of nourishment & oxygen caused by placental insufficiency. However, they don't know WHY my placenta was abnormal so we've been advised not to try for another baby while they try to find answers so that hopefully they can do something to prevent this happening again. We might have to go to England to see someone. All the waiting is very difficult. 

Panda, how did you get on yesterday? I was thinking of you! Keeping my fingers crossed for success!


----------



## dovkav123

Squig, I HOPE you will get your answers in ENGLAND. CAN medications blood thinner couse the placenta problems MY girlfriend was on meds and had the same problem.

panda, any news. thinking of you


----------



## panda fan

Hi Squig and Dov!

Congrats, Dov! That is so wonderful! Very happy for you :happy dance:

Squig. I'm so sorry you are going through this. That is very hard news especially when you have to wait for more answers. I hope that them asking to do more tests and such means they may be able to find a solution so you don't have to go through that again. 

I had my transfer June 5 at CCRM as planned. We transferred just one. BFP! Just had my first beta yesterday and it was 120. I am nervous since I lost my first IVF angel right after the first beta. This is the first time since then I had implantation at all though so a good sign to start. Supposedly with the Essure surgery and the CCS testing we should be fine, but this part is still very nerve-wracking. I have my 2nd beta tomorrow and I'm praying that it doubles nicely and we can continue our journey.

Being as calm as possible, but so nice to hear from you both. I'll be thinking of you Squig. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Squig34

Aw congratulations Panda! That's lovely news. Hope your second beta is still excellent :)

Yes I'll update if/when I get any more info.


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> Aw congratulations Panda! That's lovely news. Hope your second beta is still excellent :)
> 
> Yes I'll update if/when I get any more info.

Thanks, Squig! My 2nd beta was 267 so we are doing okay so far! This is already better than the first IVF so hoping the Essure worked to prevent hydrosalpinx problems again. It seems like it's working.[-o&lt;

I am pretty relaxed, but it feels weird since now that my body has adjusted to all the IVF hormones, my symptoms are very subtle so it's hard to understand that this might be for real!

My first ultrasound is July 2. I'm sure I'll be bouncing off the walls with nerves when it gets closer, but okay so far.


----------



## Squig34

Yep definitely a good number! Roll on 2nd July then :)


----------



## dovkav123

Congratulations panda!
What a news! I got chills! So happy for you!
The best news in a week.... In a month!
Stay away from baths and sex


----------



## panda fan

Thanks, Squig! Thanks, dov!

Yes, CCRM doc is very restrictive. No sex, no baths, no exercise, no lifting over 10lb until after the first ultrasound shows things implanted okay.

less than one week now until the ultrasound.

I still have trouble believing it's all okay. I know you gals can understand that when you've been through this much it hardly seems like you can relax and enjoy. Trying to, though :flower:


----------



## panda fan

Heartbeat heard yesterday at 6.5 weeks so feeling a little more confident. I go back in 2 weeks and then I think that would be my last appt with RE before graduating to Obgyn. Still can't believe this is happening.

Squig, any new info from doctor?


----------



## Squig34

Exciting, Panda!

I only FINALLY heard from my consultant today (4 weeks after my review appt) that a doctor in Manchester has offered to see me. So i'll do that but trying to get any useful information such as length of time to get an appointment etc has not been possible. To be honest I'm getting pretty fed up with the lack of urgency. It's been over 4 months since I lost my son & I still don't have a treatment plan for going forward.


----------



## panda fan

Oh Squig, I'm sorry. That's a long time to be in limbo. 

I am glad that a doctor wants to see you. I hope that means he has some ideas/answers and I hope they get you an appt soon. It's definitely easier when you have a next step to look forward to. 

I'm glad you are still looking forward, though. You have been through a lot. It seems like you are a very strong person. Keep fighting for answers and help because you are definitely going to get there. 

Finally making it to an ultrasound has made me realize something that I knew in theory but finally understand: It's never really over is it? Once we have a baby it'll be new things to worry about. Going through this has just made us better equipt to deal with whatever comes in life because every win has been hard won and nothing taken for granted. 

Looking forward to hearing what plan the Manchester doctor has.


----------



## Squig34

14 weeks Panda! 2nd tri! :) how have you been?

I had my appointment with the consultant in Manchester on Wednesday past. I'm going to be treated for a blood clotting issue - although my tests have been normal, my history & the pathology of the placenta from my son point to this. So it's 5mg folic acid daily (which I'm on anyway), start taking 150mg aspirin daily between 8-10 weeks, & 40mg clexane daily once uterine pregnancy confirmed by early scan at 6 weeks. Aspirin & Clexane for the whole pregnancy. I'll probably take progesterone til 13 weeks too. I'm glad to have a plan & feeling pretty positive about our chances for the future - now I just have to get pregnant again!


----------



## panda fan

Hi Squig,

I am well. I'm so excited to be in the 2nd trimester and while I still sometimes feel like it can't be true or something might be wrong (especially because I'm not showing much yet), I am A LOT more calm than I was before our 12.5 week checkup. I'm started to let myself plan the nursery and think about names. So far our NT scan and DNA tests were good. We still have one more blood test to check for issues and then Sept 24 is our anatomy scan at around 18 weeks so that will be a big milestone because all the big tests will be done.

I am soooo happy for you that they came up with a plan and it sounds like a good doctor that really thought things out and looked at all the information. With that kind of attention, it's very likely they found the right treatment and I'm glad they took the time to really look at your case and give you help. It's so nice to find a doctor that gives you hope! I know what that was like. My doc at CCRM was so much more attentive than the previous RE. I hope you find yourself pregnant very soon! Lots of baby dust to you!

I was just visiting with a cousin I don't see often and I had been unaware of her fertility issues especially because she has 3 kids now!! But she also had multiple losses and then found the right treatment and went on to have all healthy pregnancies afterward. I thought of you and was hoping you would find the same answer. This is great news!

Let me know when you get your BFP! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Squig34

I certainly will - I have my fingers crossed for this cycle as my appointment was early enough that we didn't have to skip it :)

So pleased to hear that all is going well with you. I hope the time flies in until 24th September! Will you be finding out the gender if you can or staying team yellow? What is your actual due date?


----------



## panda fan

Squig34 said:


> I certainly will - I have my fingers crossed for this cycle as my appointment was early enough that we didn't have to skip it :)
> 
> So plenty hear that all is going well with you. I hope the time flies in until 24th September! Will you be finding out the gender if you can or staying team yellow? What is your actual due date?

That's nice you can start right away. When would you test?

We had a DNA blood test that was normal and they were also able to tell us gender at 99% accuracy at just 12 weeks so It's a boy!!!

My official due date is Feb 21.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on a boy :)

I'll probably start testing around 5th September. I'll only be 8 or 9 DPO then but I can't help starting early! ;)


----------



## panda fan

Any news, Squig?


----------



## Squig34

Nope. I ovulated a bit late so I'm only 11DPO today but my tests have all been BFN. I always have lines by now so I think I'm out, but it's been so confusing as I've been having symptoms that I only get when pregnant. Very disappointed :(


----------



## panda fan

Yeah, I had a line by 9DPO for both my BFPs, but I def find 2nd morning pee is better. I've had 1st come up negative or almost negative after a clear positive the day before.

Well, it's just the first month so even if BFN, I bet you'll get good news with a couple of months!!!


----------



## Squig34

I've heard other ladies saying that SMU is better but I'm struggling to get a decent hold the rest of the day, plus I'm at work so no conducive to testing!

Yes I hope it's soon but I'd have liked it to be this month, I'm fed up waiting!


----------



## panda fan

Hi Squig! Thinking of you. Hoping it's a BFP soon so you can try new doctor's plan. I'm very excited for you.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks for thinking if me Panda - I DO have news in fact - currently in the TWW, Cycle 2 since we started trying again & it's a BFP! Haven't even missed my period yet but I hope that finally finally finally we get to take this wee one home with us!

Happy 21 weeks to you! How have you been keeping?


----------



## panda fan

:happydance: That's great news! I am so happy for you!!!!! I know you will feel nervous for a while because of your losses, but I hope it all goes smoothly so you can relax as much as possible. It sounds like this doctor is going to be a huge help! I think you have every reason to feel very confident.

I am mostly good. I am a little nervous about being in the early 20s of weeks as I unfortunately read that book What to Expect When Expecting which should be called How to Be Anxious While Expecting because it starts off talking about all the things that can go wrong including incompetent cervix around weeks 18 to 24 so now I tend to freak out at every odd pain or twinge down there. I wish I was blissfully unaware of that possibility . . . which I would be if I hadn't read that darn book. I think going through loss and infertility has given me a bit of PTSD anyway, though.

Good news is that every checkup has been great and I can feel baby kicking a little bit each day now even though it's still very light. It's helpful to have that reassurance. I guess I'm passed the halfway mark now! Can't believe it. We just announced on Facebook and I think that raised my anxiety a bit even though it was super fun to share. I feel like everyone is watching and waiting now, lol. I was starting to show a lot so it was going to come out anyway.

I'm looking forward to the holidays for the distractions! Hope yours are fun and lots more good news to come :flower:


----------



## Squig34

Aw, how lovely to feel baby kicks! I so hope I get that this time. Good news that all your check ups have been going well too :)

I started with the FRERs today so my journal will be full of pee sticks the rest of the week ;) I love seeing the progression!


----------



## panda fan

haha I did the FRER sticks every day, too, to watch them develop

Very excited for you!


----------



## panda fan

Squig, I see your ticker says 7 weeks? How is everything? I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Squig34

Hey Panda :) Yes indeed! I think things are going ok. First scan was great, second ok but not as good as I'd hoped. Have another one on Friday. Suffering from nausea & insomnia. A bit miserable but of course also a relief! Turns out my SIL is expecting too & due pretty much the same time as me!

Happy 25 weeks to you! How have you been?


----------



## panda fan

I am good. So much easier in the late 2nd trimester. Less weird pains to scare me and feeling the kicking every day is so reassuring. I feel a lot more energetic lately so starting to get some nursery prep done. Was going to wait til 3rd trimester, but with the holidays it's going to get too busy to get everything done last minute.

I'm so glad to hear things are going well. They say the nausea is good sign against mc so that's good even though it's rough. I had it up to 16 weeks! I hope everything goes smoothly with the new treatment. I have so much hope for you.


----------



## Squig34

Happy 3rd tri Panda! Hope you're still keeping well?

So far, still so good with me. Finally going to my GP on Monday to get referred for booking in. Baby is bang on track with my dates which is such a relief; growth will be a major concern for me as this pregnancy progresses.


----------



## panda fan

3rd tri is good so far. I don't have many of the complaints of late pregnancy yet. Just some shortness of breath from baby pressing up under ribs. We did an online birthing class and hospital tour this weekend. Made me so excited and a bit antsy. Still have 2 and half months left!

You are almost at the ever important 12 week mark and not long til 2nd trimester! That's so great! Do you have an ultrasound soon?


----------



## Squig34

I've been getting weekly scans since 6 weeks! I have another one on Friday then booking in on 22 Dec - I'll be 13+5.

Glad third tri is going well :)


----------



## panda fan

15 weeks, Squig! So happy for you! How is it going?

Happy 2016!!


----------



## panda fan

Squig, 17.5 weeks now!! I'm so excited. When is your anatomy scan scheduled for? After that one is when I finally felt like I could relax a little. I'm sending happy healthy baby dust your way that it will come soon and you can celebrate!


----------



## Squig34

Thank you :) it's in 3 weeks, 9th Feb & I think I will be able to let a little breath out if things are looking good. I had a scan this morning & everything was looking very positive, good growth. Next one in 2 weeks so plenty of scans coming up! 
Over 35 weeks now yourself! How are you finding 3rd tri?


----------



## dovkav123

Squig, so happy for your great scan and baby growth. Do you know the gender? Are u on special meds?

Panda, you are almost there. Can't wait for anouncement. At this time I remember I had electrical shooting pains down my groin and i always shouted OUCH. My hubby thought the baby is coming... ALSO I had pelvic pain walking, sitting and sleeping, mostly when turning. He was kicking.....
Today my baby is hitting my belly and pointing to my belly botton and saying BA. :haha:
He is my joy, I HAVE NEVER LOVED ANYBODY LIKE HIM...


----------



## Squig34

Hi Dov, glad you & baby are doing well :) I don't know the gender yet; hoping to find out on 9th Feb. I am on special meds- injectible blood thinners plus 150mg of aspirin daily. I also took progesterone & high dose folic acid for first tri.


----------



## panda fan

hi Dov! Glad you and baby are doing well :)
I am good. Starting to get false labor and cramping down low so time is getting near. Got a little nervous since it's only 36 weeks, so hoping I can last til 39 weeks. Lots of my friends had early babies though and all good so am just trying to stay relaxed and be ready. Bags are packed!

Squig! So excited for you! Good scans and growth is great news. It sounds like this doc really has things figured out. Will continue to watch your little one's timeline progress! So happy for you!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Panda!


----------



## panda fan

Hope you had a great ultrasound today Squig!!

Janine


----------



## panda fan

I finally figured out how to follow the link to your current pregnancy journal and saw your pics and good news! Congrats on the healthy report and on having a girl :)!!!


----------



## Squig34

How are you doing? I know you're hoping to make it to 39 weeks & you're not too far off that now! Exciting!


----------



## panda fan

Squig, glad everything is going well and so excited for you! Saw you are starting to buy things for baby and get set up. I had more energy and felt pretty good overall between weeks 22 and 34 but still needed naps. Around week 34 I felt like first trimester exhaustion again and much more uncomfortable so try to get things done before that! I did get 1 day of pre-labor nesting. That's one of the signs of labor and I did have it 2 days before I went into labor so I got a few of the last minute things done that day.

Are you working out/ doing yoga? I think those things helped me a lot. I had a fast recovery from labor and was able to deal with contractions better. Highly recommend a relaxing prenatal yoga class or DVD if you aren't doing that already and there are some free ones on YouTube that I tried, too.

Congrats and can't wait to see your Squiglet!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on the birth of your son, Panda! Almost a month old! Hope you're settling into motherhood well :)

I'm not really doing any exercise; I'm quite lazy. Other people have also recommended prenatal yoga though so I'll have a look on YouTube; if it helps make labour easier, that's a good incentive to try! I'm still generally sleeping dreadfully (eg it's 3.45am & I've already been awake over an hour & a half...) so it's hard to find the energy...


----------



## Squig34

Hey Panda, not sure if you still check in to BnB or if you've seen my journal (it has pics!) but my little rainbow was born on 3rd June & is doing well, as am I :) hope you & baby boy are well too!


----------



## panda fan

Squig!! So sorry I've thought of you many times but just finally checked in! The mom forum I was in moved over to Facebook so I haven't been back to this site. I am so so so happy for you and hope your first few months have been filled with all the joy you deserve. What a beautiful name! Jayson is well and almost 6 months. I can't wait to celebrate that milestone.  He is starting to sit up, crawl, and even pull to standing. It's all happening so quickly now, which is overwhelming but amazing. Much love to you and Roise. :) :) :)


----------



## panda fan

P.S. I went to your journal to see pics and she is beautiful!


----------



## Rennles

I am 33 and so is my husband. We've been TTC #1 for 9 cycles now with not so much as a faint positive. Currently in the TWW of cycle 10. Getting discouraged. It doesn't help that just about every single one of my friends as well as husband's friend's wives have fallen pregnant in 3-4 months time! And recently announced their pregnancies. Oh well. It's nice to know I'm not alone when I sign on to this site! Hugs!


----------



## dovkav123

Rennles, I am sorry you have worries to get pregnant. Average couple will fall pregnant within a year.
You had a faint positive, I am very sad it was not more than that, however, it is a good sign, your tubes are open and you will get pregnant one day hopefully very soon.: hugs:
I know exactly how you are feeling, I have been there.....Hang on. I Hope and Pray your wish will come true:cloud9:


----------



## LAR83

My husband and I are both 33, and we have been trying to conceive baby number 1 for about a year now. We recently went for testing and everything seems okay on both our ends, but my doctor recommended fertility treatment to help it happen, so I am trying clomid, ovidrel, and IUI together. This is my second cycle trying those things. Anyone else is a similar boat? Good luck everyone!!


----------

